# برجك الروحى اليوم مع المسيح متجدد



## max mike (10 مارس 2009)

*برجك الروحى اليوم مع المسيح  .. متجدد

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
هدئ قلبك عن الكلام وحرك قلبك بعملك الخفى لتحل عليك النعمة دائما + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الانتصار الوحيد الذى يدوم ولا يترك وراءه أسفا هو الانتصار على النفس + + + 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
عاتب نفسك فإن هذا أفضل من أن تُعاتَب + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الكلمة الطيبة التى تقولها اليوم ستأتى بثمرها غدا + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
اهرب من الخطية كما تهرب من الحية ، فإن دنت منك لدغتك + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
فم الطاهر يتكلم كل ساعة على خالقه وعن سلامه بفرح ويتعزى به + + + القديس اغسطينوس

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
تفكر فى كل يوم أنه آخر ما يبقى لك فى العالم ، فإن ذلك ينقذك من الخطية + + + القديس اغسطينوس

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
من لا يجد فى نفسه خوف الله قليعلم أن نفسه ميتة + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
سأتوب الآن وليس غدا فهذه اللحظة فى يدى ولكن غدا فى يد الله + + + القديس اغسطينوس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
تعاطف مع الحزانى كأنك حزين أيضا معهم + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
نحن نتقابل مع الناس فى كل لحظة ، لكننا لا نتقابل مع أنفسنا إلا نادرا + + + القديس اغسطينوس​*


*فيديو برجك الروحى اليوم مع المسيح
من تصميمى المتواضع​*
[YOUTUBE]r8EsfSzxYDo[/YOUTUBE]​​​


----------



## Ferrari (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


جميل خالص الموضوع يا مايكل تسلم ايديك

الرب يعوضك
​


----------



## max mike (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمرورك يا فيرارى ولردك على الموضوع

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



جميل جداااا يا مايكل

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## youhnna (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

موضوع جميل مايكل
تسلم ايديك


----------



## ابنه الملك (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل خالص الموضوع بس ياريت يكون متجدد ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
> اهرب من الخطية كما تهرب من الحية ، فإن دنت منك لدغتك + + + القديس اغسطينوس



*مرسي يا مايكل 
موضوع رووووعة 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

راااااااائع يا مايكل 

ميررسى ليك 
​ ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااائع يا مايكل
> 
> ميررسى ليك
> ​ ربنا يبارك حياتك​





red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا مايكل
> موضوع رووووعة
> ربنا يباركك​*





ابنه الملك قال:


> جميل خالص الموضوع بس ياريت يكون متجدد ربنا يبارك حياتك





youhnna قال:


> موضوع جميل مايكل
> تسلم ايديك





كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا مايكل
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك





*اسعدنى ردكم على الموضوع

شكرا لمروركم

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

كلمات رووووعة يامايك
ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4 
ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
إن التأمل المتواصل في صلب ربنا يكسب النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح " أبونا بيشوى كامل" 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج 
إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت... صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتها " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيها " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
يا أبتاه.. كل المشاكل، كل التفكير في هموم العالم.. كل ما يسبب لي شرودا في الصلاة، أعطني أن أضعه بين يديك و أقول : لتكن مشيئتك " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 

يا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
إن حياتي ستظل بلا معنى و لا طعم و لا فائدة إن لم تعلن مشيئتك فيّ لأتممها " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
القداس يعطى الفرح للملائكة و للخطاة رحمة و الصديقين نعمة " أبونا بيشوى كامل "​*


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



bishoragheb قال:


> كلمات رووووعة يامايك
> ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​




*
شكرا لمرورك يا بيشو


نورت الموضوع*


----------



## youhnna (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل مايكل
استمر الرب يباركك


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4


+ لا توجد ضيقة دائمة ، تستمر مدى الحياة. لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت تعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغيإنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولا تنهار ، ولا تفقد الثقة في معونة اللَّـه وحفظه .. لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث .

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
+ إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك ... القديس 
الأنبا باخوميوس

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
+ كما أن الماء إذا تسلط على النار يطفئها . كذلك أيضاً التوبة تغسل جميع الخطايا والأوجاع التي للنفـس والجسـد معـاً ... القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
+ إن اللَّـه يريد هذه التوبة : حينما تنتصر الروح على الجسد في فترة الصوم ، وتستطيع أن تُخضِع الجسد وتصلبـه مـع كافـة أهوائـه ... من أقوال المتنيج البابا كيرلس السادس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

+ بينما يبحث علماء اللاهوت في هذه الأمور العويصة ، يكون كثير من البسطاء قد تسللوا داخلين إلى ملكوت الله . من أقوال قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

+ لا تقل أنك لا تستطيع أن تؤثر فى الآخرين ، فإنك مادمت مسيحيا حقاً يستحيل ألا تكون مؤثراً . (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم(

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

+ ثق ان الذي صنع لك الطريق لن يتركك في منتصفه البابا كيرلس السادس

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

+ السيدة العذراء شبهت بالمجمرة الذهبية – شورية هارون لأن الروح القدس حل عليها كجمر نار . للبابا شنودة الثالث

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

+كلما أستنار الإنسان فى الصلاة كلما شعر بضرورة وأهمية ضرب المطانيات ويحلو له الثبات كل ما يرفع رأسه ينحذب من فرط حرارة قلبه للسجود لأنه يحس بمعونة قوية فى هذه الأوقات ويزداد فرحه وتنعمه . للقديس مار أسحق السريانى 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

+الذى يصلى ينبغى أن يقوم من أعضاء جسده ما يناسب التوسل فعليه أن يركع ثم أما يبسط يديه إلى أعلى أو ينطرح على الأرض. للقديس أغسطينوس


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

+ محبة دوام السجود أمام الله فى الصلاة دلاله على موت النفس عن العالم وأدراكها سر الحياة الجديدة. للشيخ الروحانى

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

+كل مرة نسجد فيها إلى الأرض نشير إلى كيف أحدرتنا الخطية إلى الأرض وحينما نقوم منتصبين نعترف بنعمة الله ورحمته التى رفعتنا من الأرض وجعلت لنا نصيباً فى السماء . للقديس باسيليوس الكبير​*


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



youhnna قال:


> جميل مايكل
> استمر الرب يباركك



*

شكرا يا يوحنا لتشجيعك

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> + إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك ... القديس
> الأنبا باخوميوس


*ميرسى يا مايكل*


----------



## max mike (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مسكن الله هو نفس المتواضع + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إحفظ وصايا يسوع وهى تورثك أرض الميعاد التى تفيض لبنا وعسلا + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
من يمنع فمه عن الكلام يحفظ قلبه من الاوجاع + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ان تركت قناياك من اجله تقتنيه فى نفسك الى الابد + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
القلب النقى يستطيع ان يحب الاعداء كالأصدقاء + + + الشيخ الروحانى



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يجب على ان أشقى من اجل الرب لاتعب لأجلى + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
طر مع الطير في جو طهارة الرب .. ومع السمك اسبح في عمق عظمته + + +الشيخ الروحانى



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
يااللة طوبى لمن نام واسمك القدوس على شفتية فان الشياطين تهرب من الاقتراب الية ولا تجد فية مدخلا ولا محلا + + + الشيخ الروحانى




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك وسكت قلبك ليتكلم الله + + + الشيخ الروحانى


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لا تعمل عملاً فى توبتك بدون مشورة ، فتعبر أيامك بنياح وأعلم أنه لا يوجد شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل أنسان يخفى أفكاره ردية كانت أم جيدة + + + الشيخ الروحانى



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
اسند صغيرى النفوس ، كي تسندك اليمين التي تحمل الكل+++ الشيخ الروحاني 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الزم نفسك بان تصلى فى الليل صلوات كثيرة لان الصلاة هى ضوء النفس +++ الشيخ الروحانى
​*


----------



## max mike (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح 

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الذي يصلى لأنه يؤدى واجبا عليه نحو الله ، فليعلم أن الله ليس بمحتاج إلى هذا الواجب ، و لكن الصلاة أمر خاص به هو " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ، بل يجعلان ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصلاة هي رفع العقل و القلب معا إلى الله فتنعكس طبائع الله و جماله و أمجاده على الإنسان، فيصير على مثال الله " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
بركة البيت فى قناعة سكانة. احد الاباء اولاد الله يعيشون غربتهم في العالم و انظارهم متجهة للسماء " أبونا بيشوى كامل "


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الصلاة هي حركة توبة و ارتماء في حضن الآب حيث يقع علينا و يعانقنا و يقبلنا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يا رب اكشف عن عيني لكي أسهر وأصلي لأن عدوى أسد زائر يريد أن يفترسني. أسندني فأخلص " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
بالصلاة الدائمة نكتشف عظمة غنانا بالمسيح ، و عظمة قوتنا بالمسيح ، و عظمة انتصارنا بالروح الساكن فينا ، و تستعلن أمجاد الرب في ضعفنا البشري " أبونا بيشوى كامل"

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
بالصلاة الدائمة نشبع من الله و نستعلن قوة الروح في ضعفنا، فنمتلئ حبا و نشكر الله دائما لأننا نملك أقوى قوة فى حياتنا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الصلاة الدائمة في وسط مشاغل النهار و هموم العمل و عثرات العالم تحفظ باب القلب مغلقا، و تخلق فيه جنة مغلقة " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ترديد اسم يسوع (صلاة يسوع) يثبت النفس في المسيح، حتى يصير اسم يسوع كالهواء الذي نتنفسه و كأن النفس تحيا بالمسيح " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
يارب... أنت تريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون، فأرجوك يا الهي أن تعطيني روح الصلاة من اجل جميع المسيئين و أن تعطيني روح حب للجميع " أبونا بيشوى كامل

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الوقوف المتواتر أمام الله يعكس نور الله على حياتنا، فنكتسب جمالا و نخيف الشيطان بصلواتنا " أبونا بيشوى كامل​*


----------



## youhnna (7 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل  مايك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
> الكلمة الطيبة التى تقولها اليوم ستأتى بثمرها غدا + + + القديس اغسطينوس



شكرا مايكل
على الموضوع الجميل
ودمت بود​


----------



## max mike (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمروركم يوحنا ووليم

نورتوا الموضوع*


----------



## max mike (9 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إن الله يعطيك ما ينفعك وليس ما تطلبه ، إلا أذا ما تطلبه هو النافع لك ، وذلك لأنك كثيرا ما تطلب ما لا ينفعك+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث . 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
النفس القوية لا تقلق ولا تضطرب ، ولا تخاف ، ولا تنهار ، ولا تتردد . اما الضعيف فإنه يتخيل مخاوف وينزعج بسببها+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصوم ليس نافعا فقد من جهة محاربة الأخطاء والسلبيات إنما يفيد إيجابيا فى تقويتة الروح+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوى+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 
برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إن الصلاة هى رعب للشياطين وأقوى سلاح ضدهم+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 

إن لم تستطع أن تحمل عن الناس متاعبهم فعلى الأقل لا تكن سببا فى أتعابهم+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
اعط من قلبك قبل أن تعطى من جيبك+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الذى هدفه هو الله، لا يتأذى إن خسر أى شىء عالمى+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الذي هدفه هو الله لا ينظر مطلقا إلى الوراء أثناء سيره مع الله+++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الذي هدفه هو الله ينبغى أن يتألم من أجله، ويبذل ذاته من أجله، عالما أن تعبه ليس باطلا 

فى الرب +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*​


----------



## max mike (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
المسيح تألم من أجلنا وينبغى أن نتألم معه أيضاً يا ليتنا نصلب مع المسيح
البابا شنوده الثالث 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
المسيحية يا أخوتى بدون صليب ليست مسيحية على الاطلاق 
المسيحية هى الصليب ، والصليب هو المسيحية
البابا شنوده الثالث 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور ، عرشك يا الله قضيب استقامة هو قضيب ملكك
أنت على الصليب أعظم من ألف ملك على ألف عرش
البابا شنوده الثالث 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
كل ما فى العالم لا يقدر أن يشبع النفس ويحول لها فرحا حقيقيا فلماذا إذن تتعب أيها الإنسان الغبى وتطوف باطلا فى أماكن كثيرة متوقعا أن تجد خيرات تملأ بها نفسك وترضى بها جسدك ؟ أحبب خيرا واحدا يحوى جميع الخيرات ففيه وحده تجد الكفاية - القديس اغسطينوس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الانسان المسيحى الذى يحب المسيح ويحب دم المسيح وآلام المسيح
يحب أن يتألم معه ، يحب أن يتعب من أجله ، يحب أن يصلب من أجله
البابا شنوده الثالث 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
مصارعتنا ليست ضد البشر الذين نراهم يغضبون علينا اذ هم ليسوا الا اوان يستخدمها غيرهم هم ادوات فى يد الاخرين 
القديس اغسطينوس

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك
القديس أغسطينوس

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
لا تخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق ، لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة .. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق 
القديس أغسطينوس

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إلهي .. أنت تحتضن وجودي برعايتك تسهر علىّ وكأنك نسيت الخليقة كلها .. تهبني عطاياك وكأني أنا وحدي موضوع حبك
القديس أغسطينوس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
تقرا الكتاب فيتحدث الله اليك -- وتصلي فتتحدث الى الله
القديس اغسطينوس

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
إن الله يسمح للشيطان أن يُسقط على مؤمنيه الضيقات ، إما لأجل تأديبهم كما سلم شعبه للسبى بواسطة الغرباء ، وإما للإمتحان لكى يتزكوا أمام الرب كما سمح لأيوب أن يجرب ، وإما ليبعث بهم إلى نوال الإكليل كما سمح للشهداء أن يضطهدوا
القديس اغسطينوس

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
تريد الآن أن ترث الأرض حذار من أن ترثك الأرض . إن كنت وديعا ورثتها أو قاسيا ورثتك . سوف ترث الأرض حقا متى تمسكت بصانع السماء والأرض
القديس اغسطينوس

++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## rana1981 (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الانتصار الوحيد الذى يدوم ولا يترك وراءه أسفا هو الانتصار على النفس + + + 

شكرا موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا​*


----------



## max mike (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

* 
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تكن قاسى القلب على اخيك فاننا جميعا تغلبنا الافكار الشريرة
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
من يحتمل ظلما من اجل الرب يعتبر شهيدا 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الجأ بنفسك الى الله فتستريح 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
من يتذكر خطاياه و يقر بها لا يخطئ كثيرا 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الذى يعتقد فى نفسه انه بلا عيب فقد حوى فى ذاته سائر العيوب 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
احفظ لسانك ليسكن فى قلبك خوف الله 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
هذه خطايا وراء ظهرى تجرى دون ان ابصرها و قد جئت اليوم لادانة غيرى عن خطاياه 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
صيانة الانسان ان يقر بافكاره و من يكتمها يثيرها عليه
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ملازمة خوف الله تحفظ النفس من المحاربات 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
اطلب التوبة فى كل لحظة ولا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة واحدة 
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ايها الحبيب مادامت لك فرصة فارجع و تقدم الى المسيح بتوبة خالص
الانبا موسي الاسود

++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## youhnna (11 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل مايك
تسلم ايديك


----------



## max mike (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
+ أيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
+ يا أبتاه.. كل المشاكل، كل التفكير في هموم العالم.. كل ما يسبب لي شرودا في الصلاة، أعطني أن أضعه بين يديك و أقول : لتكن مشيئتك " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
+ يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
+حدثيني يا أم الله القديسة، ماذا حدث لك عندما انغرست الحربة في جنب ابنك؟ كعادتك سوف تصمتين لأنك لن تتذمري أبدا و لم تشتكي أبدا
" أبونا بيشوى كامل 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
+ ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيها " أبونا بيشوى كامل
"
برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
+ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعا 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
+إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتها
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
+ ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
+إن التأمل المتواصل في صلب ربنا يكسب النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً " أبونا بيشوى كامل

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
+ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
+ ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
+ ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخادع 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل

+++++++++++++++‏​*


----------



## youhnna (13 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل مايك تسلم ايديك


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*

برج الملائكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إن الله يقدم لك ذاته، فأحبه لكي تحصل عليه
(القديس أغسطينوس) 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/ 5 
المحبة هي رأس الفضائل ، وسبــب جميع الخيرات
(القديس مار افرام السرياني)

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6 
النار في طبعها تحرق وتطهر، هكذا والحب في طبعه أنه يحرق بالمحبة ويبقى بالاحتمال
(الشيخ الروحاني) 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
متى سمعت أن قريبك أو صديقك قد عابك في غيابك أو حضورك فأظهر له حبك وتقديرك - مار يوحنا كليماكوس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أساس الحب هو الإتضاع - الشيخ الروحاني

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
بالمحبة تتجدد لتصبح إنساناً جديداً وارثاً العهد الجديد، و منشداً نشيداً جديدا ً - القديس أغسطينوس 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الي 20 /10
اكرموا بعضكم بعضاً لتكون السلامة والمحبة بينكم
(القديس مكاريوس الكبير) 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
يوستينا شابة صغيرة لكن بالصلاة الدائمة هي قوة الله اللانهائية 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
حينما ازدات احزانى واتعابى فليشرق نور وجهك على ليبدد اتعابى
الشيخ الروحاني 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إذا اشتدت عليك الأفكار ولم تستطع أن تصلي بفكر منجمع أترك الصلاة واسجد قائلاً: أنا لا أريد أن اعد ألفاظًا ولكنني جئت أطلب معونة الله
مار اسحق السرياني

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
التوبة تعيد حياة المعمودية التى للغفران التوبة هى ام الحياة وطوبى لمن يولد منها التوبة تخلص المسبيين وتعيدهم الى ميراثهم
الشيخ الروحانى

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لاتخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة .. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق
القديس اغسطينوس 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
‏​*


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 54: 2 اسمع يا الله صلاتي اصغ الى كلام فمي

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز54: 4 هوذا الله معين لي الرب بين عاضدي نفسي

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز54: 5 يرجع الشر على اعدائي بحقك افنهم

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز54: 7 لانه من كل ضيق نجاني و باعدائي رات عيني

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز55: 1 اصغ يا الله الى صلاتي و لا تتغاض عن تضرعي

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز55: 1 اصغ يا الله الى صلاتي و لا تتغاض عن تضرعي

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م
مز55: 16 اما انا فالى الله اصرخ و الرب يخلصني

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
مز 55: 22 الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك لا يدع الصديق يتزعزع الى الابد

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز56: 3 في يوم خوفي انا عليك اتكل

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 56: 4 الله افتخر بكلامه على الله توكلت فلا اخاف ماذا يصنعه بي البشر

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز56: 11 على الله توكلت فلا اخاف ماذا يصنعه بي الانسان

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز57: 2 اصرخ الى الله العلي الى الله المحامي عني​*


----------



## youhnna (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

شكرااااااا مايك كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*وانت طيب يا يوحنا

وآدى كمان يوم عشان بقالى فترة مبفتحش الموضوع




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مصارعتنا ليست ضد البشر الذين نراهم يغضبون علينا اذ هم ليسوا الا اوان يستخدمها غيرهم هم ادوات فى يد الاخرين 
القديس اغسطينوس

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك القديس أغسطينوس

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لقد كنت معي ولكن أنا من أجل شقاوتي لم أكن معك يا الله 
القديس أغسطينوس

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
وأسفاه إنه من السهل أن تطلب أشياء من الله ولا تطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطي+ + + القديس أغسطينوس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
ربي .. لست أدري ما تحمله لي الأيام لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئاً واحداً ثقتي أنك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني + + + القديس أغسطينوس

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لا تخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق ، لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة .. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق + + + القديس أغسطينوس

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
إلهي .. أنت تحتضن وجودي برعايتك تسهر علىّ وكأنك نسيت الخليقة كلها .. تهبني عطاياك وكأني أنا وحدي موضوع حبك+ + + القديس أغسطينوس

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
تقرا الكتاب فيتحدث الله اليك -- وتصلي فتتحدث الى الله
القديس اغسطينوس

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
تذكر انك بالمسيح تمتلك كل شيئ + + + القديس ا غسطينوس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
جلست على قمة العالم حينما أصبحت لا أخاف شيئا ولا أشتهى شيئا
القديس اغسطينوس

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
إن الله يسمح للشيطان أن يُسقط على مؤمنيه الضيقات ، إما لأجل تأديبهم كما سلم شعبه للسبى بواسطة الغرباء ، وإما للإمتحان لكى يتزكوا أمام الرب كما سمح لأيوب أن يجرب ، وإما ليبعث بهم إلى نوال الإكليل كما سمح للشهداء أن يضطهدوا +++ القديس اغسطينوس

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
تريد الآن أن ترث الأرض حذار من أن ترثك الأرض . إن كنت وديعا ورثتها أو قاسيا ورثتك . سوف ترث الأرض حقا متى تمسكت بصانع السماء والأرض
القديس اغسطينوس

++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## ريمون عايد (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

شكرا جدا يا مايكل


----------



## max mike (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لردك يا ريمون



ربنا يباركك*


----------



## max mike (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
أخجل عندما تخطىء ولا تخجل عندما تتوب فا الخطية هى الجرح والتوبه هى العلاج الخطية يتبعها الخجل والتوبة يتبعها الجرأة لكن الشيطان قد عكس هذا الترتيب فيعطى جرأة فى الخطية وخجل من التوبه
( القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
التوبة هى السفينة والخوف ربانها والحب هو الميناء الالهى 
( القديس ماراسحق السريانى)

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أجعل اليوم يوم توبتك لئلا ياتيك الموت فى هذة الليلة
(القديس مارافرام السريانى)

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه اللحظه في يدي ولكن الغد في يد الله
( القديس ثيؤفان الناسك)

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
التوبه سر الايمان وينبوع الخلاص وطريق المحبه والرجاء ومسلك الابرار وموطن الغرباء

 ( القديس اباهور)

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ترك اللفائف فى القبر لأنها لم تعد تصلح لمن يلبس ثياب مجد القيامة ولأن اللفائف أمست مثل أوراق التين امام شمس القيامة انه قام ليلبسنا مجد القيامة لنستتر الى الابد.

( القديس يعقوب السروجى )

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لو لم تكن قيامة. لأصبح الموت رعباً. وزالت الشجاعة والتضحية
(البابا شنوده الثالث)

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
جاهد فى ان تصلى دائما ببكاء لعل الله يرحمك و يخلصك من الانسان العتيق و يعطيك الملكوت +++

( الشيخ الروحانى)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إن أثرت أن تتوب الي الله فأحترز من التنعم فأنه يثير سائر الاوجاع و يطرد خوف الله من القلب
( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
احب الصلاة فى كل حين ليضئ قلبك باسرار الله +++

( الشيخ الروحانى)

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ليكن لك محبه بلا شبع لتلاوة المزامير لانها غزاء الروح.

(.القديس مار اسحق)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
ليست خطية بلا مغفرة الا التى بلا توبة
( القوى الأنبا موسى الاسود)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## youhnna (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل جدااااااا مايك
كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## max mike (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*

برج الملائكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الجسد لا يستطيع أن يبقى حيا بدون غذاء وهكذا الصلاة هى غذاء النفس وقوام حياتها - القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/ 5
الصديق الأمين دواء الحياة " ( ابن سيراخ ) لا يوجد علاج يؤثر فى شفاء الأوجاع مثل الصديق الذى يعزيك فى ضيقاتك ويدبرك فى مشاكلك ويفرح بنجاحك ويحزن فى بلاياك . من وجد صديقا كهذا فقد وجد ذخيرة .
القديس اغسطينوس 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا توجد صداقة حقيقية ما لم تجعلها كوصلة تلحم النفوس فتلتصق معا بالحب المنسكب فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس - القديس اغسطينوس 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
كل ما فى العالم لا يقدر أن يشبع النفس ويحول لها فرحا حقيقيا فلماذا إذن تتعب أيها الإنسان الغبى وتطوف باطلا فى أماكن كثيرة متوقعا أن تجد خيرات تملأ بها نفسك وترضى بها جسدك ؟ أحبب خيرا واحدا يحوى جميع الخيرات ففيه وحده تجد الكفاية - القديس اغسطينوس 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الشرور التى تحل عليكم ستعبر وذاك الذى تنتظرونه بصبر سيأتى . إنه سيمسح عرق التعب إنه سيجفف كل دمعة ولا يكون بكاء بعده هنا 
القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لا يوجد إنسان على الأرض يمكن أن يقول عنه البشر بتأكيد كامل أنه بار حتى يرحل من هذا العالم - القديس اغسطينوس 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الي 20 /10
الصلاة هى بلوغ العقل المملوء حبا إلى الله . إنها تشغل الذهن والقلب - الفكر والرغبة - المعرفة والحب - الحياة الكاملة للمسيحى الصالح . الصلاة هى رغبة مقدسة - القديس اغسطينوس 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لا تخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق ، لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة .. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق - القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لن تنقطع عن الصلاة إذا طلبت باستمرار حياة السعادة - القديس اغسطينوس 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أتريد أن تصعد صلاتك إلى السماء فامنحها جناحين هما الصوم والصدقة 
القديس اغسطينوس 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الرجاء يدفع الإنسان تجاه الأبدية نحو المستقبل فى إيمان عملى ومثابرة مع فرح وبهجة وسط الآلام - القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا يوجد شئ نافع مثل التأمل كل يوم فيما احتمله ابن الله لأجلنا 
القديس اغسطينوس ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

_           برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لا يوجد إنسان على الأرض يمكن أن يقول عنه البشر بتأكيد كامل أنه بار حتى يرحل من هذا العالم - القديس اغسطينوس 

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررر
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​ _​


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمرورك يا سيمون

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
كن شديداً فى الضيقة . لا تجعل الضيقة .تحطمك ، إنما حطمها أنت بإيمانك . إن الزجاجة إذا وقعت على صخرة ، لا تحطم الصخرة ،وإنما تتحطم الزجاجة .كن إذن صخرة- البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
إن حوربت بأن الله ليس معك ، قل لنفسك : كلا ، إنه معى ، ولكننى أنا الذى لا أدرك وجوده ، كما حدث مع المجدلية .. العيب إذن فينا ، وليس فى عدم وجوده
البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا تتضايق إن كان إدراكك ضعيفاً لوجود الله فى حياتك إنما عليك إن تصلى وتقول [أعن يارب ضعف إيمانى ] 
وثق أن قوته فى الضعف تكمل (2 كو12:9 ) - البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا يكفى بأن يكون الله معك إنما كن أنت أيضاً معه بكل القلب والفكر والحواس و الإرادة - البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إفتح قلبك لله ، وهو يملؤه حباً . وافتح ذهنك له ، وهو يضع فيه أجمل الأحاديث عش معه بكايانك ، يفض عليك من مواهبه ونعمه وقوته - البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
وقت الضيق ، هو وقت الإحتياج إلى الله . وفيه تشعر بوجود الله ، أكثر مما تشعر فى وقت الراحة أو المتعة . تشعر فى الضيقة بيد الله كيف تتدخل وتعمل وتنقذ - البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
اننا نتمتع بوجود الله فى وقت الضيقة .. ونحس وجوده ونطلب وجوده ونلمس جوده - البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
أنت لا تدرى متى يطرق الله على بابك . كل ما تدريه أنك أن سمعت صوته لا تقسى قلبك ، بل تفتح بابك مباشرة ، وتقول له فى حب : تعال أيها الرب يسوع 
البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
هل أنت تشعر بوجود الله فى حياتك ، وجوداً يلهب قلبك بالحب ، فتتقد عاطفتك نحو الله باستمرار - البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إن الذى يحب الله ، ويحب أن يوجد دواماً معه، لا يكون الله بالنسبة إليه هو إله مناسبات - البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
إن المسيحية فيها الكثير من المبادئ والقيم ، والفضائل السامية جداً ، والعقائد الروحية السليمة العميقة . ولكن أجمل ما فى المسيحية هو شخص المسيح نفسه - البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إننا لا نفكر فى الضيقة ، بل فى الله الذى يحلها . أما الذى يركز فى الضيقات ، ناسياً وجود الله ، فإنه يتعب - البابا شنودة الثالث 

صلوا من اجلى​*


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*



برج الملائكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إن الله يقدم لك ذاته، فأحبه لكي تحصل عليه
(القديس أغسطينوس) 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/ 5 
المحبة هي رأس الفضائل ، وسبــب جميع الخيرات
(القديس مار افرام السرياني)

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6 
النار في طبعها تحرق وتطهر، هكذا والحب في طبعه أنه يحرق بالمحبة ويبقى بالاحتمال
(الشيخ الروحاني) 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
متى سمعت أن قريبك أو صديقك قد عابك في غيابك أو حضورك فأظهر له حبك وتقديرك - مار يوحنا كليماكوس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أساس الحب هو الإتضاع - الشيخ الروحاني

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
بالمحبة تتجدد لتصبح إنساناً جديداً وارثاً العهد الجديد، و منشداً نشيداً جديدا ً - القديس أغسطينوس 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الي 20 /10
اكرموا بعضكم بعضاً لتكون السلامة والمحبة بينكم
(القديس مكاريوس الكبير) 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
يوستينا شابة صغيرة لكن بالصلاة الدائمة هي قوة الله اللانهائية 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
حينما ازدات احزانى واتعابى فليشرق نور وجهك على ليبدد اتعابى
الشيخ الروحاني 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إذا اشتدت عليك الأفكار ولم تستطع أن تصلي بفكر منجمع أترك الصلاة واسجد قائلاً: أنا لا أريد أن اعد ألفاظًا ولكنني جئت أطلب معونة الله
مار اسحق السرياني

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
التوبة تعيد حياة المعمودية التى للغفران التوبة هى ام الحياة وطوبى لمن يولد منها التوبة تخلص المسبيين وتعيدهم الى ميراثهم
الشيخ الروحانى

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لاتخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة .. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق
القديس اغسطينوس 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
‏​*


----------



## fade57 (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل جدا يامايكل وربنا يساعد اعمالك  واشكرك وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## fade57 (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل جدا يا مايكل وربنا يساعد اعمالك ومجهودك وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## عازفة الجيتار (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

الفكرة حلوة جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
عاتب نفسك فإن هذا أفضل من أن تُعاتَب + + + القديس اغسطينوس ​
موضوع رائع يا مايكل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## dona ad (25 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

شكرا جدا على الموضوع دة


----------



## max mike (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



fade57 قال:


> جميل جدا يامايكل وربنا يساعد اعمالك  واشكرك وكل سنة وانت طيب





عازفة الجيتار قال:


> الفكرة حلوة جدا
> الرب يبارك حياتك





الملكة العراقية قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> عاتب نفسك فإن هذا أفضل من أن تُعاتَب + + + القديس اغسطينوس ​
> موضوع رائع يا مايكل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​





dona ad قال:


> شكرا جدا على الموضوع دة





*متشكر جدا ليكم يا اخواتى على ردكم وتشجيعكم ليا


ربنا يبارككم كلكم*


----------



## gigi angel (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إذا اشتدت عليك الأفكار ولم تستطع أن تصلي بفكر منجمع أترك الصلاة واسجد قائلاً: أنا لا أريد أن اعد ألفاظًا ولكنني جئت أطلب معونة الله
مار اسحق السرياني


موضوع جميل يا مايكل 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## max mike (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
تحتقر احد من الناس ولا تدينة و لو رايتة
ساقطا فى الخطيئة لان الدينونة تاتى من تعاظم
القلب اما المتضع فانة يعتبر كل الناس افضل
منة فباى حق تدين عبدا ليس لك فان سقط لربة
فربة قادر ان يقيمة + + + القديس باخوميوس أب
الشركة الروحية


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا
فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك + + + 
القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اسمع يا ولدى و كن اديبا و اقبل التعليم احب
الذى يودبك بخوف الله كن مطيعا مثل اسحق الذى
يسمع لابية و يطيعة كخروف ساذج القلب + + + 
القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
جاهد في شبابك لتفرح في كبرك + + + القديس
باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
لا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا
فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك + + + 
القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر
عجائبه + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة
الروحية


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م
إذا ضعفت عن أن تكون غنيا لله فإلتصق بمن يكون
غنيا به لتسعد بسعادته + + + القديس باخوميوس
أب الشركة الروحية


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
إذا اكمل الإنسان جميع الحسنات وفى قلبه حقد
على أخيه فهو غريب عن الله + + + القديس
باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إذا ضعفت عن أن تكون غنيا لله فإلتصق بمن يكون
غنيا به لتسعد بسعادته + + +القديس باخوميوس اب
الشركة


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أقبل التجارب بفرح عالما المجد الذى يتبعها
فإنك أن تحققت من ذلك فلن تمل من إحتمالها
لدرجة أنك تطلب من الله أن لا يصرفها عنك + + +
القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إذا كان إنسان بعيد عن معرفة الله فأتيت به
إلى معرفة الله فقد أحييت بالحقيقة ميتا وإن
جعلت الغضوب وديعا فقد أخرجت شيطانا وإن جعلت
الكسلان نشيطا فقد أنهضت مخلعا + + + القديس
باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
بالصلاة تمتد سحابة على الفكر تحجبه عن
الأرضيات وتشغله فى أمور سماوية لا نهاية لها
فيدرك أشياء كثيرة عجيبة لا يمكن وصفها بفهم
إنسان + + +القديس مقاريوس الكبير​*


----------



## max mike (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



gigi angel قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> إذا اشتدت عليك الأفكار ولم تستطع أن تصلي بفكر منجمع أترك الصلاة واسجد قائلاً: أنا لا أريد أن اعد ألفاظًا ولكنني جئت أطلب معونة الله
> مار اسحق السرياني
> 
> ...




*
شكرا لمرورك يا جيجى

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## dona ad (26 أبريل 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

مرسى يامايكل جدا


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اَلرَّبُّ في هَيكْلِ قُدْسِهِ. الرَّبُّ في السَّمَاءِ كُرْسِيُّهُ. عَيْناَهُ تَنْظُرَانِ أَجْفَانُهُ تَمْتَحِنُ بَني آدَمَ
مز4:11

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
هُوَذَا مَا أَحْسَنَ وَمَا أَجْمَلَ أَنْ يَسْكُنَ الإِخْوَةُ مَعًا"
مز1:133

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ يَنْهَضُونَ فِي الصَّبَاحِ مُبَكِّرِينَ يَسْعَوْنَ وَرَاءَ الْمُسْكِرِ حَتَّى سَاعَةٍ مُتَأَخِّرَةٍ
إش11:5

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
صَوْتُ مُنَادٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، وَاجْعَلُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً
مت 3 : 3 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
كَلِمَةٌ تُقَالُ فِي أَوَانِهَا مِثْلُ تُفَّاحٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ فِي مَصُوغٍ مِنْ فِضَّةٍ
أم11:25 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لأَنَّ اللَّئِيمَ يَنْطِقُ بِاللُّؤْمِ، وَقَلْبُهُ يَتَآمَرُ بِالإِثْمِ لِيَرْتَكِبَ شَرّاً وَلِيَفْتَرِيَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ
إش6:32 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
رِيحُ الشِّمَالِ تَجْلِبُ الْمَطَرَ، وَاللِّسَانُ النَّمَّامُ يَسْتَأْثِرُ بِالنَّظَرَاتِ الْغَاضِبَةِ
أم23:25 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لَكَ أُسَبِّحُ يَاقُوَّتِي لأَنَّ اللهَ مَلْجَإِي. إِلَهُ رَحْمَتِي
مز17:59 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الابْنُ الْجَاهِلُ مَدْعَاةُ خَرَابٍ لأَبِيهِ، وَمُخَاصَمَاتُ الزَّوْجَةِ كَنَقْرِ قَطَرَاتِ الْمَطَرِ الْمُتَتَابِعَةِ
أم13:19 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
يَرَى العَاقِلُ الشَّرَّ فَيَتَوَارَى، أَمَّا الْجَاهِلُ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَيْهِ وَيُعَاقَبُ
أم3:22 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ثَرْوَةُ الصَّالِحِ تَدُومُ حَتَّى يَرِثَهَا الأَحْفَادُ، أَمَّا مِيرَاثُ الْخَاطِيءِ فَمُدَّخَرٌ لِلصِّدِّيقِ
أم22:13 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
من يقبل اليَّ لا أخرجه خارجاً "
يوحنا 6 : 37 ​*


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الدقائق القليلة التي نقفها قبل الصلاة لها تأثير في روح الصلاة ويجب أن لا نغفلها
لا يمكن أن يدوم العقل في الصلاة بدون فكر، ولكن نريد أن يكون فكره في الصلاة نفسها وفي معاني كلماتها 
(الأب يوحنا كرونستادت)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لكن أسألك أن لا تعاملني كشروري وقساوة قلبي بل بعطفك وحنانك . يارب انت قلت " اطلبوا تجدوا ، اسألوا تعطوا ، اقرعوا يفتح لكم " 
قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ايوجد شيء اعظم من الصلاه او احلى منها لقلوبنا .. انها اسمى علامات العباده المقدسه
القديس اغسطينوس 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
فها انا منك اطلب وعلي باب مراحمك أقرع فلا ترفض صلاتي لانك قلت " من يقبل اليَّ لا أخرجه خارجا " واستجب لي بشفاعة الست العذراء وملائكتك 
قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ليس احد من المعوين يقدر ان يفوز بخلاصه بدون معونة الله .. ولا يستحق هذه المعونه الا بالصلاه القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
في صلاتك غالبا ما تفكر بشيء اخر وكانك تنسى ذاك الذي انت واقف بحضرته 
القديس اغسطينوس 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لقد صلى المسيح .. فتعلم منه الصلاه .. لانه صلى لكي يعلمك ان تصلي 
القديس اغسطينوس 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الصلاه هي حمى نفوسنا .. مصدر لكل الفضائل 
القديس اغسطينوس 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أتريد أن تقني الصلاة الدائمة؟ اجتهد في الصلاة ، وحينما يرى الرب غيرتك وهمتك وسعيك في الصلاة يعطيك إياها 
(أنبا مكاريوس الكبير)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إذا كنتَ عالِمًا أو طالبًا أو موظفًا أو ضابطًا أو باحثًا أو عاملاً، فاذكر أن أول وأهم ما يجب أن تتعلمه في الحياة يتركز في معرفتك الخلاص بالمسيح، وإيمانك بالثالوث الأقدس، وصلاتك كل يوم مع الله، ومواظبتك على الخدمات الكنسية، وترديدك اسم يسوع المسيح في قلبك لأنه قوة الله لخلاص 
(الأب يوحنا كرونستادت)

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
يجب علينا لا أن نصلي فقط بلا انقطاع باسم يسوع المسيح، ولكن نحن ملزَمون أن نظهرها ونعلمها للآخرين، لكل إنسان على وجه العموم، إذ أنها لائقة ونافعة للجميع: لرجل الدين ولرجل العالم، للخادم والمخدوم، للعالِم والأُمي، للرجل والمرأة ، للشيخ والطفل. نوحي .إليهم جميعًا بأهمية هذه الصلاة وندربهم على الصلاة بها بغير انقطاع 
(غريغوريوس الكبير)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
سيدي يسوع المسيح اشكرك لأنك علمتني أن الجأ اليك وقت الشدائد اذ قلت ادعوني وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني 
قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس​*


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
يامن ملأت الأجران من بركتك أروى عطشى . يامن أشبعت 5 آلاف اشبع جوعى 
القديس مارأفرام السريانى 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
كن واقعيا فكر فى حل مشاكلك ولا تركز على الاكتئاب وإن لم تجد حلا لمشكلتك انتظر الرب أو احتمل وعش فى واقعك 
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كما أن السحاب يحجب نور الشمس فإن الكلام الكثير يبلبل النفس . وإن كنت تحب التوبة فأحبب السكون لأنه بدونه لن تكمل التوبة
ماراسحق السريانى

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لنستعمل اللسان في ذكر اللة والعدل للتخلص من الكذب
الانبا موسي الاسود

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
التوبة لا تتوقف إلا بالموت ، وعمل التوبة هو بكاء الإنسان كما أن الكمال لا نهاية له حتى القداسة هكذا التوبة ماراسحق السريانى

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان كنت خادما فيجب ان تتصف بالطاعة
البابا شنودة الثالث

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
أخطر ما في الخطيه انها انفصال عن الله .انفصال في القلب والحب وفي المشيئه ايضا والعمل. 
(قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث)

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الوصـايا هـي للقــلب والاعــــمال فـاننا لانســطيع ان نتــبع الـــوصايا ونطيع الرب ونعــمل بالــــحق الا اذا كـــان القــلب مستــــــــــقيما
الاب غريغوريـس السينائي 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ليست خطية بلا مغفرة إلا التى بلا توبة ماراسحق السريانى

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مــن أهــم سـبل طــاعتك لـوصايا الــرب ان تبحــث عـــــن الــرب فــي قلـبك 
الاب غريغوريـس السينائي 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
درب جسدك علي طاعة نفسك , ودرب نفسك علي طاعة اللة 
القديس باسيليوس

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لاتحب الراحة مادمت في هذة الدنيا
الانبا موسي الاسود​*


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

* 
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ما أخطر أن يتسبب انسان في إسقاط غيره! إن الله يطالبه بنفس من أسقطه 
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
علي الكبير أن يكون حريصا جدا في أقواله وتصرفاته. حتي لا يعثر الصغير أو الضعيف. فهؤلاء أمانة في أعناقنا
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
راجع نفسك: كم شخصاً استخدمت معه هذا الأسلوب الصريح الجارح فخسرت كثيراً بلا داع وأيضاً لم تربح نفوسهم للرب
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
يوجد ضمير ضيق يتشكك في كل شئ. ويظن الخطأ حيث لا يوجد خطأ. وضمير واسع يبرر تصرفات كثيرة! وموضوع الضمير يدخل في العثرة
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
فليحترس كل هؤلاء ألا يكونوا سبب عثرة في كلامهم أو في تصرفاتهم. وحتي في حركاتهم وفي ملامحهم. وكذلك في حفظهم للنظام. وفي طاعتهم للقانون. وفي طاعتهم للوصية. لأن أي خطأ لهم - مهما يبدو طفيفا - يكون سبب عثرة لغيرهم
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
بدلاً من أن تعد الله بتغيير نفسك إلى أفضل خذ منه وعداً في صلاتك أن يغيّرك إلى أفضل
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اذكر اعمالك الناجحة ومعونة الله لك فيها وانس العمل الذي فشل بغير ارادتك
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
نبيل وحكيم هو الإنسان الذي يقرض غده من واقع يومه ويعمل اليوم خيراً فينتظر هذا الخير في غده
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
حياتكم لا تعتمد في سلامها على العوامل الخارجية إنما تعتمد في سلامها على الإيمان وعلى جوهر القلب من الداخل والقلب القوي بالله حصن لا يُقهر

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
بينما يبحث علماء اللاهوت في هذه الأمور العويصة يكون كثير من البسطاء قد تسللوا داخلين إلى ملكوت الله. 
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
خلق الله اذنين واحدة تسمع الرأي والأخرى تسمع الرأي الآخر وعقل الإنسان كائن بين الأذنين يزن كلاً من الرأيين
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لم يحدث أن الشمس أخفت وجهها عن الأرض إنما هي الأرض التي أدارت ظهرها للشمس
قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث​*


----------



## max mike (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز39: 4 عرفني يا رب نهايتي و مقدار ايامي كم هي فاعلم كيف انا زائل

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز39: 12 استمع صلاتي يا رب و اصغ الى صراخي لا تسكت عن دموعي لاني انا غريب عندك نزيل مثل جميع ابائي

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز39: 8 من كل معاصي نجني لا تجعلني عارا عند الجاهل

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز39: 9 صمت لا افتح فمي لانك انت فعلت

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز33: 18 هوذا عين الرب على خائفيه الراجين رحمته

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز33: 20 انفسنا انتظرت الرب معونتنا و ترسنا هو

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز33: 21 لانه به تفرح قلوبنا لاننا على اسمه القدوس اتكلنا

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز33: 22 لتكن يا رب رحمتك علينا حسبما انتظرناك

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز34: 4 طلبت الى الرب فاستجاب لي و من كل مخاوفي انقذني

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز34: 6 هذا المسكين صرخ و الرب استمعه و من كل ضيقاته خلصه

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز34: 8 ذوقوا و انظروا ما اطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز34: 7 ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه و ينجيهم*​


----------



## max mike (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
النفس التى تخشى الله لا تخاف من أى شىء يؤذى الجسد ، فهى تضع رجاءها على الله من الآن وإلى دهر الداهرين + + + ماراسحق السريانى

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
شهية هى أخبار القديسين فى مسامع الودعاء ، كالماء عندما تشربه الأغصان الجديدة
ماراسحق السريانى

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الذهن المشوش لا يقدر أن ينجو من النسيان + + ماراسحق السريانى

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
من لا يبتعد بإرادته عن أسباب الأهواء ، تجذبه الخطية رغما عنه
ماراسحق السريانى

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
من يرحم فقيرا تتلقفه عناية الله ، ومن يفتقر من أجل الله يجد كنوزا لا تفرغ
ماراسحق السريانى

21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
كما تدنو نعمة الله من المتواضع ، هكذا تقترب المصائب الصعبة من المتكبر
ماراسحق السريانى

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اتضع ترى مجد الله فى داخلك ، لأنه حيث ينبت التواضع ، من هناك ينبع مجد الله ماراسحق السريانى

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الموت فى الجهاد خير من الحياة فى السقوط
ماراسحق السريانى

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اذكر أن المسيح مات من أجل الخطاة ، وليس من أجل الأبرار
ماراسحق السريانى

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اعطش من أجل يسوع لكى تُروَى من حبه
ماراسحق السريانى

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لتحب المسيح وحده ، وليس لمواهبه أو الخيرات التى يعطيها لك
ماراسحق السريانى

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الصلاة التى تقدم لله من القديسين لأجل الخطاة ، تشبه الدواء الذى يقدمه الطبيب للمرضى
ماراسحق السريانى

​*


----------



## max mike (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الصلاة هى مهندس الفضيلة وهى للنفس كالاساس للبناء وكالماء للارض
البابا كيرلس السادس

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
احرص جدا على اتمام السبع صلوات والمطانيات واحفظ لسانك من كثرة الكلام وتضرع دائما بالقلب
البابا كيرلس السادس

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
احرص ان تتم قانون المطانيات لانك عارف فائدتها فهى مخيفة للشياطين ومرعبة للجن وتجلب الرحمة وتقنى لااتضاع وبها تغفر الخطايا وكم اريد ان اقول انها ام كل الفضائل
البابا كيرلس السادس

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
قف فى القداس بخشوع ولا تنظر الى الاصوات وتلذذ سمعك فقط بل ضع فى نفسك انك واقف امام الله وهو منتظر لتطلب منه النعم والبركات لكى يهبها لك
البابا كيرلس السادس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
اطلب فى وقت القداس بلجاجة كل ما انت فى احتياج اليه لانه هذا هو الوقت المقبول هذا الوقت الذى تفتح فيه ابواب السماء هذا الوقت الذى يكون فيه المسيح حاضرا مقدما جسده ودمه لنا لنأكل ونفوز بغفران خطايانا
البابا كيرلس السادس

21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
نتحمل السب و التعيير لنتخلص من الكبرياء - الانبا موسى الاسود

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
كي نعيش للمسيح ملء الحياة, ينبغي لنا أن نموت عملياً عن الذات
الانبا موسى الاسود

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ربي لست أدري ما تحمله لي الأيام ولكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شئيا واحدا ثقتي انك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني
القديس أغسطينوس

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اجتهد قبل ما تعلم ان تعمل بما تريد ان تعلمه
البابا كيرلس السادس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
المحبة هى والدة كل الفضائل ومنشئة القديسين ومكملة الابرار
البابا كيرلس السادس

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لا تجعل المحبة تبرد بينك وبين اخيك لامور قد حصلت مهما تكن بل اشعل نار المحبة
البابا كيرلس السادس

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
تمسك بالتواضع لان من يتضع يرتفع والمتواضع محبوب من الله والناس ومنظره مخيف للشياطين بل محبوب من الملائكة والقديسين اعلم انه اذا كان الكبرياء اشر الرذائل فيكون التواضع اعظم الفضائل
البابا كيرلس السادس

​*


----------



## youhnna (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكراااااااااااااا مايكل مايك على مجهودك
ربنا يبارك حيلتك*


----------



## youhnna (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## max mike (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لردك يا يوحنا

نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## veronika (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

موضوع جميل جدا يا مايكل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## max mike (6 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الآن يوم خلاص . الآن وقت مقبول
(2كو 6: 2) 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أر19:16 يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ عِزِّي وَحِصْنِي وَمَلاَذِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أم7:24 الْحِكْمَةُ أَسْمَى مِنْ أَنْ يُدْرِكَهَا الْجَاهِلُ، وَفِي سَاحَةِ الْمَدِينَةِ لاَ يَفْتَحُ فَاهُ! 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
جا21:7 لاَ تَكْتَرِثْ لِكُلِّ كَلاَمٍ يُقَالُ لِئَلاَّ تَسْمَعَ عَبْدَكَ يَشْتِمُكَ. 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أر13:22 وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ يَبْنِي بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الظُّلْمِ وَمَخَادِعَهُ الْعَالِيَةَ عَلَى الْجَوْرِ، الَّذِي يَسْتَخْدِمُ جَارَهُ مَجَّاناً وَلاَ يُوْفِيهِ أُجْرَةَ عَمَلِهِ. 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
أم16:10 عَمَلُ الصِّدِّيقِ يُفْضِي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَرِبْحُ الشِّرِّيرِ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9الي الى 20/10
من يقبل اليَّ لا أخرجه خارجاً " يوحنا 6 : 37 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"تُوجَدُ طَرِيقٌ تَظْهَرُ لِلإِنْسَانِ مُسْتَقيِمَةً وَعَاقِبَتُهَا طُرُقُ الْمَوْتِ"
(أم25:16) 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إش33:10 الرَّبَّ الْقَدِيرَ يُحَطِّمُ الأَغْصَانَ بِعُنْفُوَانٍ. فَكُلُّ مُتَطَاولٍ يُقْطَعُ، وَكُلُّ مُتَشامِخٍ يُذَلُّ. 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
نحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله "†
(رو 8 : 28 ) 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز2:62 هُوَ وَحْدَهُ صَخْرَتِي وَخَلاَصِي وَحِصْنِي الْمَنِيعُ، لِذَلِكَ لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ أَبَداً. 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز15:50 ادْعُنِي فِي يَوْمِ ضِيقِكَ أُنْقِذْكَ فَتُمَجِّدَنِي.

​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"تُوجَدُ طَرِيقٌ تَظْهَرُ لِلإِنْسَانِ مُسْتَقيِمَةً وَعَاقِبَتُهَا طُرُقُ الْمَوْتِ"
(أم25:16) 
شكرا مايكل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## max mike (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 92: 5 ما اعظم اعمالك يا رب و اعمق جدا افكارك






برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز 92: 9 لانه هوذا اعداؤك يا رب لانه هوذا اعداؤك يبيدون يتبدد كل فاعلي الاثم






برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز92: 15 ليخبروا بان الرب مستقيم صخرتي هو و لا ظلم فيه






برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز 94: 17 لولا ان الرب معيني لسكنت نفسي سريعا ارض السكوت






برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز 94: 19 عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي






برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز 94: 22 فكان الرب لي صرحا و الهي صخرة ملجاي





برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز 97: 10 يا محبي الرب ابغضوا الشر هو حافظ نفوس اتقيائه من يد الاشرار ينقذهم






برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز 102: 1 يا رب استمع صلاتي و ليدخل اليك صراخي





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 102: 2 لا تحجب وجهك عني في يوم ضيقي امل الي اذنك في يوم ادعوك استجب لي سريعا




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 102: 17 التفت الى صلاة المضطر و لم يرذل دعاءهم






برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز 102: 20 ليسمع انين الاسير ليطلق بني الموت






برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز 103: 3 الذي يغفر جميع ذنوبك الذي يشفي كل امراضك​*


----------



## totty (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*احنا محتاجين الموضوع دا يكمل

يلا شد حيلك يا مايكل*​


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح ( متجدد )*

موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا
الرب يببارك​


----------



## max mike (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمروركم وتشجيعكم


ربنا يسهل واقدر اكمله*


----------



## max mike (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مسكن الله هو نفس المتواضع + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إحفظ وصايا يسوع وهى تورثك أرض الميعاد التى تفيض لبنا وعسلا + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
من يمنع فمه عن الكلام يحفظ قلبه من الاوجاع + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ان تركت قناياك من اجله تقتنيه فى نفسك الى الابد + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
القلب النقى يستطيع ان يحب الاعداء كالأصدقاء + + + الشيخ الروحانى



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يجب على ان أشقى من اجل الرب لاتعب لأجلى + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
طر مع الطير في جو طهارة الرب .. ومع السمك اسبح في عمق عظمته + + +الشيخ الروحانى



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
يااللة طوبى لمن نام واسمك القدوس على شفتية فان الشياطين تهرب من الاقتراب الية ولا تجد فية مدخلا ولا محلا + + + الشيخ الروحانى




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك وسكت قلبك ليتكلم الله + + + الشيخ الروحانى


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لا تعمل عملاً فى توبتك بدون مشورة ، فتعبر أيامك بنياح وأعلم أنه لا يوجد شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل أنسان يخفى أفكاره ردية كانت أم جيدة + + + الشيخ الروحانى



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
اسند صغيرى النفوس ، كي تسندك اليمين التي تحمل الكل+++ الشيخ الروحاني 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الزم نفسك بان تصلى فى الليل صلوات كثيرة لان الصلاة هى ضوء النفس +++ الشيخ الروحانى*


----------



## max mike (26 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملائكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إن الله يقدم لك ذاته، فأحبه لكي تحصل عليه
(القديس أغسطينوس) 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/ 5 
المحبة هي رأس الفضائل ، وسبــب جميع الخيرات
(القديس مار افرام السرياني)

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6 
النار في طبعها تحرق وتطهر، هكذا والحب في طبعه أنه يحرق بالمحبة ويبقى بالاحتمال
(الشيخ الروحاني) 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
متى سمعت أن قريبك أو صديقك قد عابك في غيابك أو حضورك فأظهر له حبك وتقديرك - مار يوحنا كليماكوس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أساس الحب هو الإتضاع - الشيخ الروحاني

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
بالمحبة تتجدد لتصبح إنساناً جديداً وارثاً العهد الجديد، و منشداً نشيداً جديدا ً - القديس أغسطينوس 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الي 20 /10
اكرموا بعضكم بعضاً لتكون السلامة والمحبة بينكم
(القديس مكاريوس الكبير) 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
يوستينا شابة صغيرة لكن بالصلاة الدائمة هي قوة الله اللانهائية 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
حينما ازدات احزانى واتعابى فليشرق نور وجهك على ليبدد اتعابى
الشيخ الروحاني 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إذا اشتدت عليك الأفكار ولم تستطع أن تصلي بفكر منجمع أترك الصلاة واسجد قائلاً: أنا لا أريد أن اعد ألفاظًا ولكنني جئت أطلب معونة الله
مار اسحق السرياني

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
التوبة تعيد حياة المعمودية التى للغفران التوبة هى ام الحياة وطوبى لمن يولد منها التوبة تخلص المسبيين وتعيدهم الى ميراثهم
الشيخ الروحانى

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لاتخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة .. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق
القديس اغسطينوس*​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> سأتوب الآن وليس غدا فهذه اللحظة فى يدى ولكن غدا فى يد الله + + + القديس اغسطينوس



شكرا مايكل على الموضوع الرائع ده

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 *
> *يوستينا شابة صغيرة لكن بالصلاة الدائمة هي قوة الله اللانهائية *
> *" أبونا بيشوى كامل*​





ميرسي ليك جدا يا مايكل
فعلا موضوع جميل اوي
وانا هتابع معاك كل يوم باذن الله
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## max mike (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



marmora jesus قال:


> ميرسي ليك جدا يا مايكل
> فعلا موضوع جميل اوي
> وانا هتابع معاك كل يوم باذن الله
> ربنا معاك ويباركك​





tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا مايكل على الموضوع الرائع ده
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​





*شكرا لمروركم


نورتوا الموضوع*​


----------



## max mike (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ. لأَنّيِ لاَ أَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى أَفْعَلَ مَا كَلَّمْتُكَ بِهِ"
(تك 15:28)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز12:42 لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُكْتَئِبَةٌ يَانَفْسِي، وَلِمَاذَا أَنْتِ قَلِقَةٌ تَرَجَّيِ اللهَ،

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أم35:6 لاَ يَقْبَلُ الْفِدْيَةَ، وَيَأْبَى الاسْتِرْضَاءَ مَهْمَا أَكْثَرْتَ الرِّشْوَةَ.

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون، بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم"
(أش 15:30).

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أم16:28 الْحَاكِمُ الْمُفْتَقِرُ إِلَى الْفِطْنَةِ، هُوَ مُتَسَلِّطٌ جَائِرٌ. وَمَنْ يَمْقُتُ الرِّبْحَ الْحَرَامَ يَتَمَتَّعُ بِعُمْرٍ مَدِيدٍ.

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز1:16 احْفَظْنِي يَااَللهُ ، فَإِنِّي مُتَوَكِّلٌ عَلَيْكَ.

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9الي الى 20/10
جا13:12 اِتَّقِ اللهَ ، وَاًحْفَظْ وَصَايَاهُ، لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ كُلُّ وَاجِبِ الإِنْسَانِ.

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
أم26:21 يَظَلُّ طَوَالَ النَّهَارِ مُتَشَهِّياً مُتَمَنِّياً، أَمَّا الصِّدِّيقُ فَيَسْخُو وَلاَ يَضِنُّ

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
جا18:1 كَثْرَةَ الْحِكْمَةِ تَقْتَرِنُ بِكَثْرَةِ الْغَمِّ، وَمَنْ يَزْدَادُ عِلْماً يَزْدَادُ حُزْناً!

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أم31:15 ذُو الأُذُنِ الْمُسْتَمِعَةِ إِلَى التَّوْبِيخِ الْمُحْيِي يَمْكُثُ بَيْنَ الْحُكَمَاءِ.

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
أم22:13 ثَرْوَةُ الصَّالِحِ تَدُومُ حَتَّى يَرِثَهَا الأَحْفَادُ، أَمَّا مِيرَاثُ الْخَاطِيءِ فَمُدَّخَرٌ لِلصِّدِّيقِ.

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْباَبِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتيِ وَفَتَحَ الْباَبَ أَدْخُلُ إِلَيهِ وَأَتعَشَىَّ مَعَهُ وهُوَ مَعِي."
(رؤ20:3) ​*


----------



## ارووجة (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> أم22:13 ثَرْوَةُ الصَّالِحِ تَدُومُ حَتَّى يَرِثَهَا الأَحْفَادُ، أَمَّا مِيرَاثُ الْخَاطِيءِ فَمُدَّخَرٌ لِلصِّدِّيقِ.


 

موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## youhnna (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكراااااااا مايك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## max mike (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

افرحوا بكمال إخوتكم وضعوا نفوسكم لهم وتشبهوا بهم واحزنوا على بعضهم 
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

يا أولادى الاحباء، عظيم هو مجد القديسين فينبغى أن نفحص عن تدبيرهم الذى نالوا بواسطته هذا المجد وبأى عمل وفى أى طريق وصلوا إليه
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

إغفروا لبعضكم بعضاً لتنالوا الغفران 
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

كونوا بنى الطاعة لتنجوا من الشيطان
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

لازموا السهر وقراءة الكتب وثابروا على الصلاة واسرعوا إلى الكنيسه
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

اكرموا بعضكم بعضاً لتكون السلامة والمحبة بينكم 
+ + + 
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

إن أحببتم بعضكم بعضاً فان الله يسكن فيكم وإن كان فى قلويكم شر فلن يسكن الله فيكم 
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

إن غضب أحد على أخيه وإخوته فلا يستريح له بال قبل أن يصلحه بحلاوة المحبة
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

إن الطوبى لمن لازم التوبة حتى يمضى إلى الرب 
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

إتضعوا لإخوتكم وإخدموهم حسب قوتكم لأجل المسيح لتنالوا منه الجزاء
+ + + 
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

بهذا السر العظيم (التناول) تحفظون من الاعداء 
+ + + 
القديس مكاريوس الكبير

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

إن كنا نتذكر شرور الناس فاننا نضر ذاكرتنا كيف أن الشيطان يتصرف بطريقة شريرة فاننا نبقى بلا ضرر 
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير​*


----------



## totty (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

بهذا السر العظيم (التناول) تحفظون من الاعداء
+ + +
القديس مكاريوس الكبير
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​

*أمــــــــــين
انا مبسوطه اوووى يا مايكل انك رجعت تكتب تانى*


----------



## max mike (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لتشجيعكم كلكم


وانشاءالله اكمل الموضوع *


----------



## max mike (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز20: 1 ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز20: 4 ليعطك حسب قلبك و يتمم كل رايك 






برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز20: 9 يا رب خلص ليستجب لنا الملك في يوم دعائنا 





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز21: 7 لان الملك يتوكل على الرب و بنعمة العلي لا يتزعزع 





برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز21: 8 تصيب يدك جميع اعدائك يمينك تصيب كل مبغضيك 





برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز22: 5 اليك صرخوا فنجوا عليك اتكلوا فلم يخزوا 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز22: 8 اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
مز22: 11 لا تتباعد عني لان الضيق قريب لانه لا معين 





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز22: 19 اما انت يا رب فلا تبعد يا قوتي اسرع الى نصرتي 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز22: 20 انقذ من السيف نفسي من يد الكلب وحيدتي 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز22: 21 خلصني من فم الاسد و من قرون بقر الوحش استجب لي 





برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز23: 1 الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء​*


----------



## نونوس14 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

ميرسى بجد على الموضوع الاكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## semosemo (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

realy , very nice idea and i hope jesus help you to continue this project


----------



## max mike (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمروركم نونوس وسيمو

نورتوا الموضوع*


----------



## max mike (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
باستطاعتنا إن أردنا ألا نكون في الجسد ولا على الأرض بل في الروح في
السماء + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى
20/5
من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس كمن يجد كنزا + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى
20/6
الصلاة تحول القلوب اللحمية الى قلوب روحانية,والقلوب الفاترة الى قلوب
غيورة,والقلوب البشرية الى قلوب سماوية + + +القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى
20/7
ان كان ابن الله قد صار ابنا للعذراء فلا تشك يا ابن ادم انك تصير ابنا
لله (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم) 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7
الى 20/8
ولد بالجسد لكى تولد انت ثانية حسب الروح ولد من امرأة لكى تصير انت
ابنا لله (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم) 



8/21إلى9/20 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
ياإلهى؛ يارب السماء والأرض أنا الخاطئ الذى يستحق العار، الغير مهتم
بالأمور الروحية اذكرنى ياسيدى عندما تأتى فى ملكوتك + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى
الفم 



برج العذارى الحكيمات
21/9 الى 20/10
ياإلهى؛ إجعلنى مستحقاً أن أحبك بكل قوتى وعقلى وقلبى ، وأن أعمل إرادتك
فى كل شئ+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج المجاهدين 21/10
الى 20/11)
ياإلهى؛ كل ماتأمر بـه ، ياإلهى كل ماتعرفه صالحاً لىَّ ، ياإلهىكل
ماتريده اجعلنى أسلك حسب مشيئتك + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى
20/12
ياإلهى؛ لتكن مشيئتك وليست مشيئتى بشفاعات وصلوات السيدة العذراء
الطاهرة مريم وجميع قديسيك لأنك ممجد فى كل الدهور أمين+ + + القديس يوحنا
ذهبى الفم 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى
20/1
أعطنى يارب: روحك القدوس النار غير الهيولية التى لا يفكر فيـها، 
التى تأكل كل الضعيفات وتحرق الموجودات الرديئة 
ليميت حواس الجسد التى على الأرض + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1
الى 20/2
انتظر ذاك الذى يثبتنا ويعطينا عربون الروح وأى عربون هذا: الروح القدس
وعطاياه.
القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الكنيسه مستشفى فيها المرضى يخدمون المرضى + + + يوحنا ذهبى الفم​*


----------



## max mike (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز5: 2 استمع لصوت دعائي يا ملكي و الهي لاني اليك اصلي

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز5: 1 لكلماتي اصغ يا رب تامل صراخي

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز5: 11 و يفرح جميع المتكلين عليك الى الابد يهتفون و تظللهم و يبتهج بك محبو اسمك

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز5: 12 لانك انت تبارك الصديق يا رب كانه بترس تحيطه بالرضا

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز6: 2 ارحمني يا رب لاني ضعيف اشفني يا رب لان عظامي قد رجفت

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز6: 9 سمع الرب تضرعي الرب يقبل صلاتي

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز7: 1 يا رب الهي عليك توكلت خلصني من كل الذين يطردونني و نجني

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز9: 10 و يتكل عليك العارفون اسمك لانك لم تترك طالبيك يا رب

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز9: 13 ارحمني يا رب انظر مذلتي من مبغضي يا رافعي من ابواب الموت

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز9: 12 لانه مطالب بالدماء ذكرهم لم ينس صراخ المساكين

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز10: 12 قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز11: 5 الرب يمتحن الصديق اما الشرير و محب الظلم فتبغضه نفسه 


​*


----------



## totty (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> مز10: 12 قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين


​
*اسمع واستجب لينا يارب من فضلك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز11: 5 الرب يمتحن الصديق اما الشرير و محب الظلم فتبغضه نفسه 

مرسية جدا ​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى
20/6
الصلاة تحول القلوب اللحمية الى قلوب روحانية,والقلوب الفاترة الى قلوب
غيورة,والقلوب البشرية الى قلوب سماوية + + +القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

موضوع جميل 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## marmora jesus (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *
> *
> *برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11*
> *مز9: 10 و يتكل عليك العارفون اسمك لانك لم تترك طالبيك يا رب*​


 

قضيت عمري انوح مليان قلبي جروح
ولمين غيرك اروح احزاني ينسيني
لا مالي غيرك يا يسوعي يمسح ليا دموعي
خبيتك في ضلوعي بردان دفيني

ميرسي ليك جدا يا مايكل علي الاية الجميلة دي
فعلا جات في وقتها
ربنا يعوضك خير يا مايكل​


----------



## علي مزيكا (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل جميل جدا يامايكل والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

إن كنا نتذكر شرور الناس فاننا نضر ذاكرتنا كيف أن الشيطان يتصرف بطريقة شريرة فاننا نبقى بلا ضرر 


دى جت فى وقتها اوى 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز23: 1 الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء


ودى هدت الموقف وهديتنى 

مرسية يامايكل ​*


----------



## max mike (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



totty قال:


> ​
> *اسمع واستجب لينا يارب من فضلك​*





engy_love_jesus قال:


> *برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> مز11: 5 الرب يمتحن الصديق اما الشرير و محب الظلم فتبغضه نفسه
> 
> مرسية جدا ​*





didi adly قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى
> 20/6
> الصلاة تحول القلوب اللحمية الى قلوب روحانية,والقلوب الفاترة الى قلوب
> غيورة,والقلوب البشرية الى قلوب سماوية + + +القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
> ...





marmora jesus قال:


> قضيت عمري انوح مليان قلبي جروح
> ولمين غيرك اروح احزاني ينسيني
> لا مالي غيرك يا يسوعي يمسح ليا دموعي
> خبيتك في ضلوعي بردان دفيني
> ...





علي مزيكا قال:


> جميل جميل جدا يامايكل والرب يبارك حياتك





*شكرا يا اخواتى على مروركم الجميل


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا توجد صداقة حقيقية ما لم تجعلها كوصلة تلحم النفوس فتلتصق معا بالحب المنسكب فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس 
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الشرور التى تحل عليكم ستعبر وذاك الذى تنتظرونه بصبر سيأتى . إنه سيمسح عرق التعب إنه سيجفف كل دمعة ولا يكون بكاء بعده هنا 
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أحزانى الشريرة تناضل مع أفراحى الصالحة وفى أى جانب تتحقق النصرة لست أعرف 
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7 
كثيرون تعلموا كيف يقدمون الخد الآخر .. لكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يحبون لاطميهم 
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
لا يوجد إنسان على الأرض يمكن أن يقول عنه البشر بتأكيد كامل أنه بار حتى يرحل من هذا العالم 
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس

برج الكارزين بالكلمة21/8 الى 20/9
يستطيع الإنسان ترويض الوحوش المفترسة . أما لسانه فلا يقدر أن يلجمه 
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الصلاة هى بلوغ العقل المملوء حبا إلى الله . إنها تشغل الذهن والقلب - الفكر والرغبة - المعرفة والحب - الحياة الكاملة للمسيحى الصالح . هى رغبة مقدسة 
+ + + القديس اغسطينوس

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
أن تترجى الله من الله هذا هو أن تحب الله صاحب النعمة 
+ + + القديس اغسطينوس

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لن تنقطع عن الصلاة إذا طلبت باستمرار حياة السعادة 
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أتريد أن تصعد صلاتك إلى السماء فامنحها جناحين هما الصوم والصدقة 
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
أن تترجى الله من الله هذا هو أن تحب الله صاحب النعمة 
+ + + القديس اغسطينوس

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
صلاة البار مفتاح السماء، وبقوتها يستطيع كل شيء. هي حِمَى نفوسنا مصدر لكل الفضائل، السلم الذي نصعد به إلى الله، هي عمل الملائكة، هي أساس الايمان 
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس 


​*


----------



## max mike (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ام 9: 6 اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا و سيروا في طريق الفهم 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ام 8: 32 فالان ايها البنون اسمعوا لي فطوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ام 8: 33 اسمعوا التعليم و كونوا حكماء و لا ترفضوه 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ام 8: 34 طوبى للانسان الذي يسمع لي ساهرا كل يوم عند مصاريعي حافظا قوائم ابوابي 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ام 8: 35 لانه من يجدني يجد الحياة و ينال رضى من الرب 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ام 8: 17 انا احب الذين يحبونني و الذين يبكرون الي يجدونني 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
ام 8: 13 مخافة الرب بغض الشر الكبرياء و التعظم و طريق الشر و فم الاكاذيب ابغضت 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ام 6: 27 اياخذ انسان نارا في حضنه و لا تحترق ثيابه 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ام 6: 23 لان الوصية مصباح و الشريعة نور و توبيخات الادب طريق الحياة 
برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ام6: 9 الى متى تنام ايها الكسلان متى تنهض من نومك 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
ام 6: 6 اذهب الى النملة ايها الكسلان تامل طرقها و كن حكيما 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ام 6: 26 لانه بسبب امراة زانية يفتقر المرء الى رغيف خبز و امراة رجل اخر تقتنص النفس الكريمة

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++*​


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

مز39: 4 عرفني يا رب نهايتي و مقدار ايامي كم هي فاعلم كيف انا زائل

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

مز39: 12 استمع صلاتي يا رب و اصغ الى صراخي لا تسكت عن دموعي لاني انا غريب عندك نزيل مثل جميع ابائي

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز39: 8 من كل معاصي نجني لا تجعلني عارا عند الجاهل

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

مز39: 9 صمت لا افتح فمي لانك انت فعلت

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

مز33: 18 هوذا عين الرب على خائفيه الراجين رحمته

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

مز33: 20 انفسنا انتظرت الرب معونتنا و ترسنا هو

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

مز33: 21 لانه به تفرح قلوبنا لاننا على اسمه القدوس اتكلنا

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

مز33: 22 لتكن يا رب رحمتك علينا حسبما انتظرناك

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

مز34: 4 طلبت الى الرب فاستجاب لي و من كل مخاوفي انقذني

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

مز34: 6 هذا المسكين صرخ و الرب استمعه و من كل ضيقاته خلصه

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

مز34: 8 ذوقوا و انظروا ما اطيب الرب طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

مز34: 7 ملاك الرب حال حول خائفيه و ينجيهم​*


----------



## marmora jesus (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> _*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11*_​
> _*مز33: 22 لتكن يا رب رحمتك علينا حسبما انتظرناك*_​
> ​


​

امين يارب
ميرسي ليك جدا يا مايكل
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



marmora jesus قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> امين يارب
> ...




*
شكرا لمرورك يا مرمورة


نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز39: 8 من كل معاصي نجني لا تجعلني عارا عند الجاهل
ميرسى جدا مايكل


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمرورك يا عاشقة

نورتى الموضوع*


----------



## totapop (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*مرسى اوى على الموضوع عجبنى جدااااااا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## max mike (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمرورك  
totapop


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز40: 1 انتظارا انتظرت الرب فمال الي و سمع صراخي 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز4: 8 بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز5: 2 استمع لصوت دعائي يا ملكي و الهي لاني اليك اصلي 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز71: 5 لانك انت رجائي يا سيدي الرب متكلي منذ صباي 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز71: 12 يا الله لا تبعد عني يا الهي الى معونتي اسرع 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز71: 18 و ايضا الى الشيخوخة و الشيب يا الله لا تتركني حتى اخبر بذراعك الجيل المقبل و بقوتك كل ات 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
مز72: 12 لانه ينجي الفقير المستغيث و المسكين اذ لا معين له 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
مز73: 25 من لي في السماء و معك لا اريد شيئا في الارض 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز73: 28 اما انا فالاقتراب الى الله حسن لي جعلت بالسيد الرب ملجاي لاخبر بكل صنائعك 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز73: 28 اما انا فالاقتراب الى الله حسن لي جعلت بالسيد الرب ملجاي لاخبر بكل صنائعك 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز75: 7 و لكن الله هو القاضي هذا يضعه و هذا يرفعه 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز 77: 1 صوتي الى الله فاصرخ صوتي الى الله فاصغى الي​*


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اذا جعلت توكلك على الله فأنه يخلصك من جميع شدائدك . " الأنبا باخوميوس 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
من السهل أن نطلب أشياء من الله و لا نطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطى . " القديس أغسطينوس

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
يارب أنت غنى مقتنيك و خزائنه و كنزه . طوبى لمن لا يقتنى شيئا غيرك .
" القديس يعقوب السروجى 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
أعمال الله لا يجب أن تنسب لإنسان خاصة و أن الإنسان نفسه من أعمال الله
" القديس كبريانوس "

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
حيث ينبت الاتضاع يتفجر مجد الله . " القديس مار اسحق السريانى 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
القلب المتضع كالوادى المنخفض الذي سرعان ما يمتلئ من ماء الروح .
" القديس أغسطينوس

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الإنسان المتواضع لا يغضب أحدا و لا يغضب من أحد . " القديس دوروثيؤس 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
قال الشيطان للرب أترك لي الأقوياء فأنى كفيل بهم أما الضعفاء فلا أقدر عليهم لأنهم يشعرون بضعفهم فيحاربوننى بقوتك . 
" القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
من لا يحتمل الشتيمة فلن يحتمل الكرامة كذلك لأن الشتيمة أقل ضررا من الكرامة . " القديس تيمثاوس 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
يلزمنا أن نعرف متى نصمت و متى نتكلم ، و كيف نصمت و بماذا نتكلم 
" القديس مار اسحق السريانى "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
يجب ألا نطلب فقط لكي نجد بل أن نحتفظ بما نأخذ لأن كثيرين فقدوا ما أخذوا 
" القديس مار اسحق السريانى "

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لو أننى أرضيت الكل لوجدت نفسي تائهة على باب كل واحد .
" القديسة سارة"



​*


----------



## max mike (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اذا جعلت توكلك على الله فأنه يخلصك من جميع شدائدك . " الأنبا باخوميوس 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
من السهل أن نطلب أشياء من الله و لا نطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطى . " القديس أغسطينوس

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
يارب أنت غنى مقتنيك و خزائنه و كنزه . طوبى لمن لا يقتنى شيئا غيرك .
" القديس يعقوب السروجى 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
أعمال الله لا يجب أن تنسب لإنسان خاصة و أن الإنسان نفسه من أعمال الله
" القديس كبريانوس "

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
حيث ينبت الاتضاع يتفجر مجد الله . " القديس مار اسحق السريانى 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
القلب المتضع كالوادى المنخفض الذي سرعان ما يمتلئ من ماء الروح .
" القديس أغسطينوس

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الإنسان المتواضع لا يغضب أحدا و لا يغضب من أحد . " القديس دوروثيؤس 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
قال الشيطان للرب أترك لي الأقوياء فأنى كفيل بهم أما الضعفاء فلا أقدر عليهم لأنهم يشعرون بضعفهم فيحاربوننى بقوتك . 
" القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
من لا يحتمل الشتيمة فلن يحتمل الكرامة كذلك لأن الشتيمة أقل ضررا من الكرامة . " القديس تيمثاوس 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
يلزمنا أن نعرف متى نصمت و متى نتكلم ، و كيف نصمت و بماذا نتكلم 
" القديس مار اسحق السريانى "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
يجب ألا نطلب فقط لكي نجد بل أن نحتفظ بما نأخذ لأن كثيرين فقدوا ما أخذوا 
" القديس مار اسحق السريانى "

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لو أننى أرضيت الكل لوجدت نفسي تائهة على باب كل واحد .
" القديسة سارة"



​*


----------



## youhnna (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*جميل ربنا يباركك
وكل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> نحن نتقابل مع الناس فى كل لحظة ، لكننا لا نتقابل مع أنفسنا إلا نادرا + + + القديس اغسطينوس


 
بجد كلام طيب

شكرا لكـــــــــ​


----------



## Mary Gergees (3 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*ميرررررررسى يا مايك
على المجهود الجميل​*


----------



## max mike (6 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
"اسْتَمِعْ لِصَوْتِ دُعَائيِ يَا مَلِكي وَإِلهِي لأَنّي إِلَيْكَ أُصَلّي" 
(مز2:5) 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتي أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتي" 
(مز19:22) 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أم5:22 فِي طَرِيقِ الْمُلْتَوِي شَوْكٌ وَأَشْرَاكٌ، وَمَنْ يَصُونُ نَفْسَهُ يَتَفَادَاهَا. 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز22:55 أَلْقِ عَلَى الرَّبِّ هَمَّكَ وَهُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكَ. 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
جا15:5 عُرْيَاناً يَخْرُجُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ رَحِمِ أُمِّهِ، وَعُرْيَاناً يُفَارِقُ الدُّنْيَا كَمَا جَاءَ. 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز9:71 لاَ تَنْبِذْنِي فِي شَيْخُوخَتِي، وَلاَ تَخْذُلْنِي عِنْدَ اضْمِحْلاَلِ قُوَّتِي. 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"أُحبُّكَ يَا رَبُّ يَا قُوَّتي"
(مز1:18) 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
إش33:10 الرَّبَّ الْقَدِيرَ يُحَطِّمُ الأَغْصَانَ بِعُنْفُوَانٍ. فَكُلُّ مُتَطَاولٍ يُقْطَعُ، وَكُلُّ مُتَشامِخٍ يُذَلُّ.

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ملا9:1 الآنَ الْتَمِسُوا رِضَى اللهِ لِيَرْأَفَ بِنَا. 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أم17:15 أَكْلَةٌ مِنَ الْبُقُولِ فِي جَوٍّ مُشَبَّعٍ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَكْلِ وَجْبَةٍ مِنْ لَحْمِ عِجْلٍ مَعْلُوفٍ فِي جَوٍّ مِنَ الْبَغْضَاءِ. 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز1:4 اسْتَجِبْ لِي عِنْدَمَا أَدْعُوكَ يَاإِلَهَ بِرِّي. 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"مَخَافَةُ الرَّبّ رَأْسُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ. أَمَّا الْجَاهِلُونَ فَيَحْتَقَرُونَ الْحِكْمَةَ وَالأَدَبَ"
(أم7:1) 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## النور الجديد (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أم5:22 فِي طَرِيقِ الْمُلْتَوِي شَوْكٌ وَأَشْرَاكٌ، وَمَنْ يَصُونُ نَفْسَهُ يَتَفَادَاهَا. 

**ميرسي ليك يا مايكل بجد موضوع جميل جداااااا *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك ومجهودك


*​*
*


----------



## tenaaaa (13 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز22:55 أَلْقِ عَلَى الرَّبِّ هَمَّكَ وَهُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكَ.​ 
ثانكس مايك​


----------



## mylovejesus (15 يناير 2010)

*www.mylovejesus.piczo.com موقع ابن المسيح*

www.mylovejesus.piczo.com موقع ابن المسيح


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز10: 12 قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

مز10: 14 قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز10: 17 تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز11: 1 على الرب توكلت كيف تقولون لنفسي اهربوا الى جبالكم كعصفور




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز11: 5 الرب يمتحن الصديق اما الشرير و محب الظلم فتبغضه نفسه




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز11: 7 لان الرب عادل و يحب العدل المستقيم يبصر وجهه




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز12: 7 انت يا رب تحفظهم تحرسهم من هذا الجيل الى الدهر




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز13: 3 انظر و استجب لي يا رب الهي انر عيني لئلا انام نوم الموت




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز13: 5 اما انا فعلى رحمتك توكلت يبتهج قلبي بخلاصك




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز13: 6 اغني للرب لانه احسن الي





برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز14: 2 الرب من السماء اشرف على بني البشر لينظر هل من فاهم طالب الله





برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز12: 5 من اغتصاب المساكين من صرخة البائسين الان اقوم يقول الرب اجعل في وسع الذي ينفث فيه








​*


----------



## النور الجديد (20 يناير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز10: 17 تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك

*أخي مايكل مشكور على ما سردت*
*لك مني كل الاحترام*
*النور الجديد*​


----------



## max mike (1 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا يستهن احد بحداثتك بل كن قدوة للمؤمنين في الكلام في التصرف في المحبة في الروح في الايمان في الطهارة

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تزجر شيخا بل عظه كاب و الاحداث كاخوة

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ان كان احد لا يعتني بخاصته و لا سيما اهل بيته فقد انكر الايمان و هو شر من غير المؤمن 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
التقوى مع القناعة فهي تجارة عظيمة 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
جاهد جهاد الايمان الحسن و امسك بالحياة الابدية


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

الله لم يعطنا روح الفشل بل روح القوة و المحبة و النصح 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
اشترك انت في احتمال المشقات كجندي صالح ليسوع المسيح 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
من يحب اخاه يثبت في النور و ليس فيه عثرة 


و اما من يبغض اخاه فهو في الظلمة 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

لا تحبوا العالم و لا الاشياء التي في العالم ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الاب 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
يا اولادي لا نحب بالكلام و لا باللسان بل بالعمل و الحق 




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
ايها الاحباء ان لم تلمنا قلوبنا فلنا ثقة من نحو الله


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة​*


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ. لأَنّيِ لاَ أَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى أَفْعَلَ مَا كَلَّمْتُكَ بِهِ" 
(تك 15:28) 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز12:42 لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ مُكْتَئِبَةٌ يَانَفْسِي، وَلِمَاذَا أَنْتِ قَلِقَةٌ؟ تَرَجَّيِ اللهَ، 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أم35:6 لاَ يَقْبَلُ الْفِدْيَةَ، وَيَأْبَى الاسْتِرْضَاءَ مَهْمَا أَكْثَرْتَ الرِّشْوَةَ. 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون، بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم"
(أش 15:30). 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أم16:28 الْحَاكِمُ الْمُفْتَقِرُ إِلَى الْفِطْنَةِ، هُوَ مُتَسَلِّطٌ جَائِرٌ. وَمَنْ يَمْقُتُ الرِّبْحَ الْحَرَامَ يَتَمَتَّعُ بِعُمْرٍ مَدِيدٍ. 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز1:16 احْفَظْنِي يَااَللهُ ، فَإِنِّي مُتَوَكِّلٌ عَلَيْكَ. 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9الي الى 20/10
جا13:12 اِتَّقِ اللهَ ، وَاًحْفَظْ وَصَايَاهُ، لأَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ كُلُّ وَاجِبِ الإِنْسَانِ. 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
أم26:21 يَظَلُّ طَوَالَ النَّهَارِ مُتَشَهِّياً مُتَمَنِّياً، أَمَّا الصِّدِّيقُ فَيَسْخُو وَلاَ يَضِنُّ

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
جا18:1 كَثْرَةَ الْحِكْمَةِ تَقْتَرِنُ بِكَثْرَةِ الْغَمِّ، وَمَنْ يَزْدَادُ عِلْماً يَزْدَادُ حُزْناً! 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أم31:15 ذُو الأُذُنِ الْمُسْتَمِعَةِ إِلَى التَّوْبِيخِ الْمُحْيِي يَمْكُثُ بَيْنَ الْحُكَمَاءِ. 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
أم22:13 ثَرْوَةُ الصَّالِحِ تَدُومُ حَتَّى يَرِثَهَا الأَحْفَادُ، أَمَّا مِيرَاثُ الْخَاطِيءِ فَمُدَّخَرٌ لِلصِّدِّيقِ.

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْباَبِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتيِ وَفَتَحَ الْباَبَ أَدْخُلُ إِلَيهِ وَأَتعَشَىَّ مَعَهُ وهُوَ مَعِي." 
(رؤ20:3) 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ​*


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
المنتقم من أخيه غالب في عيني نفسه وأعين الناس أما عند الله فهو مغلوب على أمره وصفقته خاسرة + + + أبونا ميخائيل البحيري


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
تمسك بالصلاة تضمن الخلاص + + + أبونا ميخائيل البحيري



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتأثر بمديح أو بمذمة بل مجد الله في الحالتين معا + + + أبونا ميخائيل البحيري



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
اثبت في الله يحبك الجميع + + + أبونا ميخائيل البحيري


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
من يعمل فضيلة ابتغاء المجد الباطل كفاعل بلا أجر + + + أبونا ميخائيل البحيري 





21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
حاذر من التهاون عن أمر خلاصك لأنك لا تعرف متى ينتهي الأجل + + + أبونا ميخائيل البحيري 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
إذا لم أستطع أن أكون جسراً يربط بين أبي وابني ..فلن أكون حفرة تبتلع خبرة أبي وشباب ابني + + +ابونا يوسف اسعد




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
تذكر دائماً .. أن الذى يعاون أحداً على صعود الجبل يقترب معه إلى القمة .. أما الذى يدفع غيره إلى حفرة فإنه يتبعه + + +ابونا يوسف اسعد



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أنت حمل , فلا تضع رأسك فى فم الأسد ثم تبكى وتقول لقد إفترسنى + + +ابونا يوسف اسعد


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
كل مشاكلنا فقاقيع هواء ترى وقت الأزمات جبال بينما فى أزمنة الراحة نستتفه ما قد ضيعناه من وقت وجهد بسبب التضخيم المقصود من الشيطان وقلة خبرتنا فى متاعبنا+ + +ابونا يوسف اسعد


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إذا لم تعرف الله لا يمكنك أن تحبه ، لأن معرفته تسبق محبته + + + القديس سيرافيم



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الله نار يدفئ و يلهب القلب، و إذا شعرنا ببرودة في قلبنا لنستدع الرب لكي يدفئنا و يلهمنا المحبة له و للقريب + + + القديس سيرافيم​*


----------



## max mike (18 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

مز 36: 5   يا رب في السماوات رحمتك امانتك الى الغمام 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز37: 3 اتكل على الرب و افعل الخير اسكن الارض و ارع الامانة 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز37: 5 سلم للرب طريقك و اتكل عليه و هو يجري 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز37: 7 انتظر الرب و اصبر له و لا تغر من الذي ينجح في طريقه من الرجل المجري مكايد 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز37: 16 القليل الذي للصديق خير من ثروة اشرار كثيرين 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز37: 17 لان سواعد الاشرار تنكسر و عاضد الصديقين الرب 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز37: 23 من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الانسان و في طريقه يسر 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز37: 24 اذا سقط لا ينطرح لان الرب مسند يده 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
37: 25 ايضا كنت فتى و قد شخت و لم ار صديقا تخلي عنه و لا ذرية له تلتمس خبزا مز

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز37: 39 اما خلاص الصديقين فمن قبل الرب حصنهم في زمان الضيق 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز37: 40 و يعينهم الرب و ينجيهم ينقذهم من الاشرار و يخلصهم لانهم احتموا به 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز38: 22 اسرع الى معونتي يا رب يا خلاصي​*


----------



## مدحت المنياوى (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

ربنا يبارك ثمارك وحياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك بكل خير


----------



## max mike (1 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز2: 8 اسالني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك و اقاصي الارض ملكا لك 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
مز3: 3 اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز3: 4 بصوتي الى الرب اصرخ فيجيبني من جبل قدسه سلاه 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز3: 5 انا اضطجعت و نمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدني 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز3: 7 قم يا رب خلصني يا الهي لانك ضربت كل اعدائي على الفك هشمت اسنان الاشرار 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز4: 1 عند دعائي استجب لي يا اله بري في الضيق رحبت لي تراءف علي و اسمع صلاتي 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
مز4: 8 بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز4: 5 اذبحوا ذبائح البر و توكلوا على الرب 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز5: 1 لكلماتي اصغ يا رب تامل صراخي 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز5: 2 استمع لصوت دعائي يا ملكي و الهي لاني اليك اصلي 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز5: 8 يا رب اهدني الى برك بسبب اعدائي سهل قدامي طريقك 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز6: 9 سمع الرب تضرعي الرب يقبل صلاتي​*


----------



## Mason (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

_*



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز11: 7 لان الرب عادل و يحب العدل المستقيم يبصر وجهه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ميرسى أوى على الابراج الروحية دى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
*_​


----------



## النور الجديد (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز3: 4 بصوتي الى الرب اصرخ فيجيبني من جبل قدسه سلاه 

مشكور أخي مايكل
الرب يبارك مجهودك 
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## ميرنا (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز4: 1 عند دعائي استجب لي يا اله بري في الضيق رحبت لي تراءف علي و اسمع صلاتي 
*


----------



## Twin (2 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 *
*[q-bible] 
مز3: 3 اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي
[/q-bible]*​


----------



## max mike (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اسمع يا ولدى و كن اديبا و اقبل التعليم احب الذى يودبك بخوف الله كن مطيعا مثل اسحق الذى يسمع لابية و يطيعة كخروف ساذج القلب + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
جاهد في شبابك لتفرح في كبرك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
لا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
لا تحتقر احد من الناس ولا تدينة و لو رايتة ساقطا فى الخطيئة لان الدينونة تاتى من تعاظم القلب اما المتضع فانة يعتبر كل الناس افضل منة فباى حق تدين عبدا ليس لك فان سقط لربة فربة قادر ان يقيمة + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
إذا ضعفت عن أن تكون غنيا لله فإلتصق بمن يكون غنيا به لتسعد بسعادته + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
إذا اكمل الإنسان جميع الحسنات وفى قلبه حقد على أخيه فهو غريب عن الله + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اإذا ضعفت عن أن تكون غنيا لله فإلتصق بمن يكون غنيا به لتسعد بسعادته + + +القديس باخوميوس اب الشركة


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أقبل التجارب بفرح عالما المجد الذى يتبعها فإنك أن تحققت من ذلك فلن تمل من إحتمالها لدرجة أنك تطلب من الله أن لا يصرفها عنك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
اإذا كان إنسان بعيد عن معرفة الله فأتيت به إلى معرفة الله فقد أحييت بالحقيقة ميتا وإن جعلت الغضوب وديعا فقد أخرجت شيطانا وإن جعلت الكسلان نشيطا فقد أنهضت مخلعا + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إن الصوم الحقيقي هو سجن الرذائل و أعني ضبط اللسان و إمساك الغضب و قهر الشهوات الدنسة + + + القديس باسيليوس​*


----------



## ميرنا (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *
> 21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
> إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية
> *


واثقة فى دا جدا
لانى تدبيره بيفوق كل عقل


----------



## Twin (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
*



اسمع يا ولدى و كن اديبا و اقبل التعليم احب الذى يودبك بخوف الله كن مطيعا مثل اسحق الذى يسمع لابية و يطيعة كخروف ساذج القلب

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج القديسين 21/5 الى
20/6
الصلاة تحول القلوب اللحمية الى قلوب روحانية,والقلوب الفاترة الى قلوب
غيورة,والقلوب البشرية الى قلوب سماوية + + +القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 

ميرسى لك يا مايكل
*


----------



## max mike (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



youhnna قال:


> *جميل ربنا يباركك
> وكل سنة وانت طيب​*





bnota_zr†a قال:


> بجد كلام طيب
> 
> شكرا لكـــــــــ​





mary gergees قال:


> *ميرررررررسى يا مايك
> على المجهود الجميل​*





النور الجديد قال:


> *برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> أم5:22 فِي طَرِيقِ الْمُلْتَوِي شَوْكٌ وَأَشْرَاكٌ، وَمَنْ يَصُونُ نَفْسَهُ يَتَفَادَاهَا.
> 
> **ميرسي ليك يا مايكل بجد موضوع جميل جداااااا *
> ...





tenaaaa قال:


> برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
> مز22:55 أَلْقِ عَلَى الرَّبِّ هَمَّكَ وَهُوَ يَعْتَنِي بِكَ.​
> ثانكس مايك​





*شكرا لمروركم الجميل والمشجع


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الانتصار الوحيد الذى يدوم ولا يترك وراءه أسفا هو الانتصار على النفس + + + 
*


----------



## max mike (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: www.mylovejesus.piczo.com موقع ابن المسيح*



mylovejesus قال:


> www.mylovejesus.piczo.com موقع ابن المسيح





النور الجديد قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> مز10: 17 تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك
> 
> *أخي مايكل مشكور على ما سردت*
> ...





مدحت المنياوى قال:


> ربنا يبارك ثمارك وحياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك بكل خير





++meso++ قال:


> _*
> 
> ميرسى أوى على الابراج الروحية دى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> *_​





النور الجديد قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> مز3: 4 بصوتي الى الرب اصرخ فيجيبني من جبل قدسه سلاه
> 
> مشكور أخي مايكل
> ...





apsoti قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> مز4: 1 عند دعائي استجب لي يا اله بري في الضيق رحبت لي تراءف علي و اسمع صلاتي
> *





twin قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 *
> *[q-bible]
> مز3: 3 اما انت يا رب فترس لي مجدي و رافع راسي
> [/q-bible]*​





apsoti قال:


> واثقة فى دا جدا
> لانى تدبيره بيفوق كل عقل





twin قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> *
> *​





*
كل الشكر والتقدير للمرور الجميل


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> الانتصار الوحيد الذى يدوم ولا يترك وراءه أسفا هو الانتصار على النفس + + +
> *




*
شكرا لمرورك الجميل بنت موسى الاسود


نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## كيرلس2009 (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *
> برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
> لا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية
> 
> ...



 "اعظمك يا رب لانك احتضنتني ولم تشمت بي *اعدايي"* ​


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح + + + القديس اغسطينوس

جميل يا مايكل شكر ليك


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *
> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> أقبل التجارب بفرح عالما المجد الذى يتبعها فإنك أن تحققت من ذلك فلن تمل من إحتمالها لدرجة أنك تطلب من الله أن لا يصرفها عنك + + + القديس باخوميوس أب الشركة الروحية
> 
> ...



* الضيقات لا تؤذى، بل تفيد،  	وتعلم الإنسان الصبر، تعطيه إختباراً فى  			معونة *  الله*.   وعنها قال يعقوب الرسول "إحسبوه كل  	فرح  يا إخوتى  	حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة".*
*وكما انتصر السيد المسيح على كل تجارب الشيطان،  أعطى طبيعتنا البشرية  			روح النصرة، وأصبح يقودنا من موكب نصرته.  ليكن الرب مباركاً فى  	تجاربنا،  كما فى عبادتنا.*


*شكرا مايكل على تعبك الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتك*
*
*​


----------



## max mike (4 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



خادمة رب المجد قال:


> * الضيقات لا تؤذى، بل تفيد،  	وتعلم الإنسان الصبر، تعطيه إختباراً فى  			معونة *  الله*.   وعنها قال يعقوب الرسول "إحسبوه كل  	فرح  يا إخوتى  	حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة".*
> *وكما انتصر السيد المسيح على كل تجارب الشيطان،  أعطى طبيعتنا البشرية  			روح النصرة، وأصبح يقودنا من موكب نصرته.  ليكن الرب مباركاً فى  	تجاربنا،  كما فى عبادتنا.*
> 
> 
> ...





روماني زكريا قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح + + + القديس اغسطينوس
> 
> جميل يا مايكل شكر ليك





كيرلس2009 قال:


> "اعظمك يا رب لانك احتضنتني ولم تشمت بي *اعدايي"* [/center]




*

شكراااااا جداااااااااااا
لمروركم الجميل



نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

و انتا بطلت ولا ايه


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



apsoti قال:


> و انتا بطلت ولا ايه


 
*لا إله الا المسيح*
*ده الواحد أعتمد علي الموضوع ده *
*وبطل بقري الكتاب المقدس *


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



twin قال:


> *لا إله الا المسيح*
> *ده الواحد أعتمد علي الموضوع ده *
> *وبطل بقري الكتاب المقدس *


لا بامانة بقرا بس المشكلة انى كلمة بتجيلك من السما:99:


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



Apsoti قال:


> لا بامانة بقرا بس المشكلة انى كلمة بتجيلك من السما:99:


*هههههههههههه ببلاش يعنى :t30:*​


----------



## max mike (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*انا آسف اعذرونى اتأخرت المرة دى​*


----------



## max mike (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
من كتم خطاياه عن اب اعترافه فقد دل على كبرياءه وقد ملك عليه عدوه القديس سمعان الاسقيطى+++. الذى يقربخطاه فيستريح 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
كل فكر يحاربك اكشفه لمن اكبر منك روحانيه واعلم انه لا شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل +++ القديس سمعان الاسقيطى.انسان يخفى افكاره رديئه كانت ام جيدة 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
التسبيح بالمزامير دواء لشفاء النفس + + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لو صمت ولم تحفظ لسانك فصيامك لا ينفع ويضيع باطلا 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الذهن المحب لله هو عطية الله غير المنظورة
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان كنا نتألم بسبب بغضة العالم فقد احتمل يسوع هذا 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
يلزمنا أن نستعد للمعركة الروحية غير واضعين أمامنا سوي مجد الحياة الأبدية وإكليل الإعترف بالرب غير مهتمين بما سيقابلنا من عذابات
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
الحسد يكسر رباط السلام الذي لربنا ويتعدي علي المحبة الأخوية 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إن اتحادنا بالمسيح بتناولنا من جسده ودمه الأقدسين أسمي من كل اتحاد 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إن كانت الأرض مملوءة جمالا فكم بالأكثر تكون المدينة السماوية لأنها دائما جديدة ولا تشيخ
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الله في استطاعته أن يطعم الفقراء الذين عهد لنا بهم لكنه يطلب ثمار البر ومحبة الناس
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
فلنتعلم لغة السماء التي هي الحب ونستعد للعيد الأبدي الذي لا ينتهي والفرح السمائي حيث الإتحاد بالرب يسوع والتمتع به بغير حاجز
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول ​*


----------



## Twin (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 *



> كل فكر يحاربك اكشفه لمن اكبر منك روحانيه واعلم انه لا شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل انسان يخفى افكاره رديئه كانت ام جيدة


​


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان كنا نتألم بسبب بغضة العالم فقد احتمل يسوع هذا 
+ + + القديس أثناسيـــوس الرســــول*


----------



## ميرنا (5 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



Twin قال:


> *هههههههههههه ببلاش يعنى :t30:*​


الصراحة اه زى فى الخدمة عندنا فى خادمات يكتبو  ايات من انجيل وفى كتير بياخد منهم دا زى دى مع فارق انى الخادمات بيتعبو اكتر طبعا :smil8:
بس الراجل كتر خيره متهم يعنى


----------



## Twin (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



Apsoti قال:


> بس الراجل كتر خيره *متهم يعنى*


 
*متهم بأيه ؟ المنتدي لسه بحاله ومفيش مشاكل *
*مين أتهمك وبأيه يا مايك ؟ ......... فلي وأنا أجبلك محامي  :smil15:*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ranting::ranting::ranting:يبووووووووووووووووووووووووى مهتم مهتم مهتم :ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## max mike (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*أه انا مهتم مش متهم ههههههههههههه


معلش يا توين غلطة مطبعية

بتحصل مع احسن الادمينات للمنتديات ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## max mike (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ترك السماء ودخل البطن الضيقة لكى يفتح لنا بالأكثر إتساع باب الملكوت السماوى الأبدى والمفرح + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أعطانا جسده الحقيقى و دمه لكى تتلاشى قوة الفساد و يسكن فى أنفسنا بالروح القدس و نصير شركاء بالقداسة و أناسا روحيين + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أشف أيها الرؤوف نفوسنا الشقية بمراهم أسرارك المحيية , و طهر أجسامنا , أغسلنا من آثامنا لنتأهل لحلول روحك القدوس فى نفوسنا , أنر عقولنا لنعاين سبحك , نق أفكارنا و أخلطنا بمجدك , حبك أنزلك الى هبوطنا , و نعمتنا ترفعك الى علوك + + + قسمة القديس كيرلس 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
اننا لا نطيق ولا بوجه من الوجوه أن يزعزع أحد الإيمان المحدد ،أعنى دستور الإيمان الذى كتبه اباؤنا القديسون ،ولا نسمح لأنفسنا ولا لغيرنا أن نغير كلمة من الكلمات أو أن يخالف حرفا واحدا منها..المسطرة فيه + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
يا حمل الله الذى بأوجاعك حملت خطايا العالم بتحننك ...أمح اثامنا يا وحيد الله الذى بألامك طهرت أدناس المسكونة ... بمراحمك طهر أدناس نفوسنا يا مسيح الله الذى بموتك قتلت الموت الذى قتل الجميع ... بقوتك أقم موت نفوسنا + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
من لا يعترف أن عمانوئيل هو اله حقيقى ومن أجل هذا أن العذراء الطاهرة هى والدة الاله لكونها ولدت جسدانيا الكلمة المتجسد الذى من الله لكون الكلمة صار جسدا ليكن محروما + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
لنقف فى تخشع ممتلىء بالفرح أمام البذل اللا نهائى الذى حولنا من عبيد الى حرية مجد أولاد الله فتغمرنا بهجة فياضة لهذه المحبة الالهية وفى غمرة هذه البهجة تذكر أن السيدة العذراء عاشتها فى عمقها لتفهمها النعمة الفريدة التى اسبغها الله عليها باختيارها الام لابنه الوحيد + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
اننا نؤكد ان الابن وحيد الجنس قد صار انسانا..حتى اذ يولد من امراة حسب الجسد يعيد الجنس البشرى فيه من جديد + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
يستحق الانسان المتضع الاعجاب وان يكون صديقا لله اذ قيل باحد الانبياء الى من انظر الا الى المتواضع والمنسحق الذى يرتعد من كلامى + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الفكر المقبول والمضبوط يرفع الى الله لانه كمان هو مكتوب ان الله لا يرذل القلب المتضع والمنكسر + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
النفس التى تخشى الله لا تخاف من أى شىء يؤذى الجسد ، فهى تضع رجاءها على الله من الآن وإلى دهر الداهرين + + + مار اسحق السريانى


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
شهية هى أخبار القديسين فى مسامع الودعاء ، كالماء عندما تشربه الأغصان الجديدة + + + ماراسحق السريانى​*


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

ماشى مانا بت البطة الكحلى هنا ربنا يسامحكو بقى 

*رج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
من لا يعترف أن عمانوئيل هو اله حقيقى ومن أجل هذا أن العذراء الطاهرة هى والدة الاله لكونها ولدت جسدانيا الكلمة المتجسد الذى من الله لكون الكلمة صار جسدا ليكن محروما + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير*


----------



## totty (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*



			برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
النفس التى تخشى الله لا تخاف من أى شىء يؤذى الجسد ، فهى تضع رجاءها على الله من الآن وإلى دهر الداهرين + + + مار اسحق السريانى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*مـــــــــــــــيرسى يا مايكل*​


----------



## max mike (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
حاسب نفسك كل يوم عما صنعته من الخطايا , وصل الى الله من اجلها ليغفرها لك. +++ القديس اشعياء الاسقيطى

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ان اخطات فى امر ما فلا تستح وتكذب بل اسرع واقر بخطاياك فيغفر لك +++ القديس اشعياء الاسقيطى

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
من كتم خطاياه عن اب اعترافه فقد دل على كبرياءه وقد ملك عليه عدوه , الذى يقر بخطاه فيستريح. +++ القديس اشعياء الاسقيطى

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
كل فكر يحاربك اكشفه لمن اكبر منك روحانيه واعلم انه لا شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل انسان يخفى افكاره رديئه كانت ام جيدة+++ القديس اشعياء الاسقيطى

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إنها عطية الله أن يجنى الإنسان ثمار تعبه بالفرح مثل هذا الإنسان لا يعانى من الإنزعاج ولا يستعبد للأفكار الشريرة بل يقيس حياته بلأعمال الخير + + + القديس اغريغوريوس

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
خير أن تتلقى توبيخا من حكيم عن أن تسمع جوقة كاملة من التعساء فى أغانيهم لأن ضحك الجهال يشبه فرقعة أشواك كثيرة تحترق فى نار متقدة + + + القديس اغريغوريوس

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين
لكى يمكنك رؤية الصور وروابط التحميل يجب أن تكون مسجل فى كنيسة صداقة القديسين ولديك عدد 1 مشاركة أو أكثر
عدد مشاركاتك الحالى هو 0 مشاركة

الحكمة تعين أكثر من فريق من أقوى رجال المدينة وهى غالبا ما تغفر بالحق للذين يخفقون فى أداء الواجب + + + القديس اغريغوريوس

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
الله يريد أن نتوسل اليه ويشاء أن نغصبة ويود أن يغلب من حدتنا + + + القديس اغريغوريوس

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
من ذا الذي شعر بفقره وخرج في طلب الله كل حين و لم يجده كما طلبه + + + القديس غريغوريوس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
المعجزة ليست فقط في خلق الأنسان و انما في اعادة خلقته بتجسد رب المجد و صلبه و قيامته + + + القديس غريغوريوس

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لقد أعطيت كل مالى إلى الذى أخذته منه ،وقد اتخذته وحده نصيبا لى + + + القديس اغريغوريوس

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إن العمر كيوم واحد بالنسبة لأولئك الذين يريدون أن يعملوا بشوق + + + القديس اغريغوريوس

+++++++​*


----------



## max mike (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



apsoti قال:


> *رج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> من لا يعترف أن عمانوئيل هو اله حقيقى ومن أجل هذا أن العذراء الطاهرة هى والدة الاله لكونها ولدت جسدانيا الكلمة المتجسد الذى من الله لكون الكلمة صار جسدا ليكن محروما + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير*





totty قال:


> *مـــــــــــــــيرسى يا مايكل*​



*
شكرا للمرور الجميل استاذه ميرنا واستاذه توتى


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ان اخطات فى امر ما فلا تستح وتكذب بل اسرع واقر بخطاياك فيغفر لك +++ القديس اشعياء الاسقيطى


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ان اخطات فى امر ما فلا تستح وتكذب بل اسرع واقر بخطاياك فيغفر لك +++ القديس اشعياء الاسقيطى​*


*جميل خالص يا مايكل
ميرررسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## max mike (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



twin قال:


> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ان اخطات فى امر ما فلا تستح وتكذب بل اسرع واقر بخطاياك فيغفر لك +++ القديس اشعياء الاسقيطى





dona nabil قال:


> *جميل خالص يا مايكل
> ميرررسى وربنا يباركك*





*شكرا لمروركم الجميل توين ودونا

دايما منورين الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
صيانة الانسان ان يقر بافكاره و من يكتمها يثيرها عليه + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ملازمة خوف الله تحفظ النفس من المحاربات + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اعد نفسك للقاء الرب فتعمل حسب مشيئته + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
اطلب التوبة فى كل لحظة ولا تدع نفسك للكسل لحظة واحدة + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
داوم الصلاة كل حين يستنير قلبك بالرب + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
كما يفعل السوس فى الخشب كذلك تفعل الرزيلة فى النفس + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ايها الحبيب مادامت لك فرصة فارجع و تقدم الى المسيح بتوبة خالصة + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أمور تحفظ الشباب من الفكر الردئ : القراءة في الكتب المقدسة – طرح الكسل – القيام في الليل للصلاة – التحلي بالتواضع دائماً + + + الأنبا موسي الأسود


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
كمثل بيت لا باب له الإنسان الذي لا يحفظ لسانه + + + الأنبا موسى الأسود



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
احبب المساكين لتخلص بسببهم في اوان الشده + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اربعة تحفظ النفس :- الرحمة لجميع الناس – ترك الغضب –الاحتمال -اخراج الذنب من القلب بالتسبيح + + + الانبا موسى الاسود​*


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ملازمة خوف الله تحفظ النفس من المحاربات + + + الانبا موسى الاسود

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*Thank you maik*


----------



## max mike (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا توين​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اعد نفسك للقاء الرب فتعمل حسب مشيئته + + + الانبا موسى الاسود

مرسي وربنا يباركك​


----------



## max mike (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا للمرور الجميل الملكة العراقية

نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
أعطانا جسده الحقيقى و دمه لكى تتلاشى قوة الفساد و يسكن فى أنفسنا بالروح القدس و نصير شركاء بالقداسة و أناسا روحيين + + + القديس كيرلس الكبير

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أشف أيها الرؤوف نفوسنا الشقية بمراهم أسرارك المحيية , و طهر أجسامنا , أغسلنا من آثامنا لنتأهل لحلول روحك القدوس فى نفوسنا , أنر عقولنا لنعاين سبحك , نق أفكارنا و أخلطنا بمجدك , حبك أنزلك الى هبوطنا , و نعمتنا ترفعك الى علوك + + + قسمة القديس كيرلس

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
حب المال سجود للأوثان، وثمر لعدم الإيمان. محب المال يستهزئ بالإنجيل ويخالفه طوعًا برضاه. من يحب الله يفرق أمواله، ومن يزعم انه يحب الله والمال يخدع نفسه + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ابتداء حب المال التذرع بالإحسان الى الفقراء، ونهايته مقت الفقراء. ما دام محب المال يجمع فهو رحيم، ومتى حضرت الاموال أطبق عليها يده + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الوداعة خُلُق لا يتغير، حاله واحد في الاهانات والكرامات. الوادعة هي أن يبتهل المرء من اجل قريبه الذي يثير فيه الاضطراب ابتهالا خالصا، خاليا من الاحساس بالاضطراب + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى

21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
من سكّن غيظه أبطل حقده. ومن اقتنى المحبة فقد أقصى الحقد + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
كما أن شعاع الشمس اذا دخل بيتًا من خلال ثقب يضيء كل ما فيه ويُظهر حتى دقيق الغبار، هكذا خوف الله اذا حل في قلب انسان يكشف له كل خطاياه + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
لا تعمد الى الاكثار من الاقوال في الصلاة لئلا يشتت عقلك في البحث عن ألفاظ التضرع. فان كلمة واحدة من العشار قد استرضت الله، وصرخة ايمان واحدة خلصت اللص. فالثرثرة في الصلاة كثيرا ما تجنّح العقل الى التخيلات وتشتته بينما الكلام المقتضب يجمعه + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كما أن شعاع الشمس اذا دخل بيتًا من خلال ثقب يضيء كل ما فيه ويُظهر حتى دقيق الغبار، هكذا خوف الله اذا حل في قلب انسان يكشف له كل خطاياه + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
يسبق كل خطية غفلة. شهوة . نسيان + + +القديس يوحنا الدرجى

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الاتضاع عمل الهى كبير , وطريقه متعبه للجسد + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الشمعة الموقدة أمام أيقونة العذراء تعلن ان هذه هى ام النور + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى​*


----------



## tamav maria (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

شكرا يا مايكل 
حاجه جديده وممتازه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
من سكّن غيظه أبطل حقده. ومن اقتنى المحبة فقد أقصى الحقد + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى


----------



## Twin (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أشف أيها الرؤوف نفوسنا الشقية بمراهم أسرارك المحيية , و طهر أجسامنا , أغسلنا من آثامنا لنتأهل لحلول روحك القدوس فى نفوسنا , أنر عقولنا لنعاين سبحك , نق أفكارنا و أخلطنا بمجدك , حبك أنزلك الى هبوطنا , و نعمتنا ترفعك الى علوك + + + قسمة القديس كيرلس


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*أشكــــــــــــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم....لكن من فضل حضرتك .... ياريت يكون فى آيات من الكتاب المقدس ...
أشكرك مرة ثانية
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## max mike (23 مارس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



netta قال:


> شكرا يا مايكل
> حاجه جديده وممتازه
> ربنا يباركك





apsoti قال:


> 21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
> من سكّن غيظه أبطل حقده. ومن اقتنى المحبة فقد أقصى الحقد + + + القديس يوحنا الدرجى





twin قال:


> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> أشف أيها الرؤوف نفوسنا الشقية بمراهم أسرارك المحيية , و طهر أجسامنا , أغسلنا من آثامنا لنتأهل لحلول روحك القدوس فى نفوسنا , أنر عقولنا لنعاين سبحك , نق أفكارنا و أخلطنا بمجدك , حبك أنزلك الى هبوطنا , و نعمتنا ترفعك الى علوك + + + قسمة القديس كيرلس





*شكرا خالص لمروركم لجميل نورتوا الموضوع​*





abotarbo قال:


> *أشكــــــــــــــــرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم....لكن من فضل حضرتك .... ياريت يكون فى آيات من الكتاب المقدس ...
> أشكرك مرة ثانية
> سلام المسيح لكم
> *​



*شكرا لمرورك يافندم

وعلى فكرة فى آيات من الكتاب المقدس

بس الموضوع متنوع مرة آيات من الكتاب المقدس ومرة اقوال اشهر الاباء الروحانيين


ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## max mike (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اجتهد ان تكون امينا فى عملك و احتفظ من حيل عدو الخير+ + +البابا كيرلس السادس




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

الرب قريب لمن يدعوه +++البابا كيرلس السادس




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

صديقى ثق أن الرب أحن عليك من نفسك فأن طلبته تجده+ + + البابا كيرلس السادس





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

خلاص الأبرار عند الرب وهو ناصرهم فى زمن الشدائد يسوع المسيح يمد يد الشفاء ويشفى أمراضكم ويقويكم+ + +البابا كيرلس السادس




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر+ + +البابا كيرلس السادس







برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان الله يريد هذه التوبة حينما تنتصر الروح على الجسد فى فترة الصوم ، و تستطيع ان تخضع الجسد و تصلبه مع كافة اهوائه + + +البابا كيرلس السادس




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
يجب ان نقرن الصوم بالتوبة و الانسحاق و الاعتراف بالخطية. مثلما صام اهل نينوى. ولبسوا المسوح و رجعوا عن طرقهم الردية. و عن الظلم الذى فى ايديهم+ + + البابا كيرلس السادس





برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ان النعمة الالهية عندما ترفرف باجنحتها على الانسان تطرد عنه كل كدر و حزن و قلق وتبلسم قلبه ببلسمها الذي لا يوصف + + + البابا كيرلس السادس




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

سعيدة هى النفس التى تعرف ينابيع القوة و مصادر السلام + + + البابا كيرلس السادس



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لصلاة قادرة على كل شيء لأنها تحرك اليد التي تدير الكون, تفتح باب السماء , وتجعل للمؤمنين نصيباً في جميع الخيرات+ + + البابا كيرلس السادس






برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مهما تكاتفت الظلمات فكل ليل الي نهار و كل ظلم الي انهيار + + +البابا كيرلس السادس






برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا يوجد شئ تحت السماء يكدرني أو يزعجني لأني محتمى في ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجأ الأمين مطمئن في أحضان المراحم حائز على ينبوع من التعزية + + +البابا كيرلس السادس​*


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*​
> *الرب قريب لمن يدعوه +++البابا كيرلس السادس*​





*امين*
*++++*​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

صديقى ثق أن الرب أحن عليك من نفسك فأن طلبته تجده+ + + البابا كيرلس السادس

امين يارب
الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك اخي مايكل​


----------



## max mike (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل توين والنور​*


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> مهما تكاتفت الظلمات فكل ليل الي نهار و كل ظلم الي انهيار + + +البابا كيرلس السادس


 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اروجة


نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (12 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
هدئ قلبك عن الكلام وحرك قلبك بعملك الخفى لتحل عليك النعمة دائما + + + القديس اغسطينوس 
*


*موضعك بجد حلو خالص
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان الله يريد هذه التوبة حينما تنتصر الروح على الجسد فى فترة الصوم ، و تستطيع ان تخضع الجسد و تصلبه مع كافة اهوائه + + +البابا كيرلس السادس


----------



## max mike (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمروركم الجميل منال وميرنا


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا سُئلت تكلم، وإذا لم تُسأل اصمت + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد.




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أحفظ سكونك من الداخل والخارج + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إذا اعتبرت نفسك أنك لا شئ. تستريح أينما حللت أو سكنت + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد.




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الشئ الذى لا تقطعه عنك، سيبقى دائماً تنغيصاً لنفسك + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد.




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
إذا أردت أن تمسك "قوة السكون"، عليك أن تقطع من فكرك أنك تمارس الفضائل. ولكن قل دائماً أنا صامت، لأنى لا استحق الكلام + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
نصرتك وقت التجربة، تتضح بحفظ سكون قلبك + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
إن طبيعة الخمر لا تتناسب مع طبيعة الرهبان + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
روح الله لا يسكن فى بيت تُقام فيه الملاهى والتسليات + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لا تُخضَع الروح، إلا إذا مسكت عن الجسد الطعام + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
تنعيم الجسد يبدد خوف الله من القلب، ويضيع جهاد الإنسان + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مسرات الجسد مكرهة لله + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الصوم أكلة واحدة فى اليوم بحيث لا تكمل شهوة الإنسان + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد​*


----------



## max mike (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز57: 1 ارحمني يا الله ارحمني لانه بك احتمت نفسي و بظل جناحيك احتمي الى ان تعبر المصائب 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز57: 2 اصرخ الى الله العلي الى الله المحامي عني 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز57: 3 يرسل من السماء و يخلصني عير الذي يتهممني سلاه يرسل الله رحمته و حقه 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز59: 1 انقذني من اعدائي يا الهي من مقاومي احمني 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 20/8 
مز59: 2 نجني من فاعلي الاثم و من رجال الدماء خلصني 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز59: 9 من قوته اليك التجئ لان الله ملجاي 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
مز59: 10 الهي رحمته تتقدمني الله يريني باعدائي 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز60: 5 لكي ينجو احباؤك خلص بيمينك و استجب لي 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز60: 12 بالله نصنع بباس و هو يدوس اعداءنا 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز61: 1 اسمع يا الله صراخي و اصغ الى صلاتي 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز61: 2 من اقصى الارض ادعوك اذا غشي على قلبي الى صخرة ارفع مني تهديني 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز61: 3 لانك كنت ملجا لي برج قوة من وجه العدو​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*مجهود مبارك حقآ...
*




​


----------



## max mike (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل abotarbo   نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
نصرتك وقت التجربة، تتضح بحفظ سكون قلبك + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز59: 9 من قوته اليك التجئ لان الله ملجاي


----------



## max mike (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل ميرنا


ربنا يباركك*


----------



## max mike (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
امنع لسانك عن التكلم بالشر. ضع لجام الوصايا على فمك حتى لا تتكلم مطلقا إلا عندما يكون الصمت خطية." 
القديس سلبيتيوس ساويروس



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ارفع عقلك فى الصلاة واتركه ينبسط بحرية الارادة ليحلق فى السماء وترتفع عن الدموع العاقرة التى بالتغصب + + + يوحنا كاسيان




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا تغصب نفسك على الدموع فهى لا تاتى بالعنف لئلا تسوقك الى صغر النفس من كثرة المحاولات الفاشلة + + + يوحنا كاسيان



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا يستطيع الانسان ان يختار يوما كما ينبغى ان لم يحسبه اخر يوم من حياته فى الدنيا + + + القديس اكليمكوس




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ساعة الموت مرهوبة وهى تاتى على الانسان مثل الفخ حيتئذ يلحق النفس ندم عظيم وتقول كيف جازت ايامى وانا مشغول بالاعمال الفارغة التى لا منفعة منها؟ + + + الانبا ابرأم




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان من كان همه فى تذكار الموت فذلك يهديه يخوف الله + + + القديس اوغريس




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الصيام صيان كل واحد يصون نفسه عن فعل الشر + + + أبونا أندراوس الصموئيلى 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
إن الشهوة لا تغلبنا لأنها أقوى منا ؛ بل من أجل عجزنا وتراخينا .. لأنها لا تجسر أن تقاتلك إن لم تأذن لها إرادتك + + + القديس فيلوكسينوس


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الصلاه هى نبضات الاراده الحيه والوقوف بداله امام الله وهى حديث جرئ مقدم الى الله فيه يعرض الانسان احتياجاته بكل مشاعر الحب ورقه الاحاسيس الداخليه + + + من كتاب الانبا ياكوبوس



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لا تكسل فى الذهاب الى الكنيسة وقت الصلاة الجامعة و اكمل عبادتك لله بخوف و اذا مضيت الى الكنيسة فاياك ان تجلس عند الباب و هم داخلون للصلاة و احفظ نفسك و كن خائفا من الله + + +القديس اكليمادوس



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
دون المحبــة يفقــد الاستشــهاد عظمتــه + + + القديس يوحنا كاسيان





برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أنني لا أضع رجلي على درجة السلم إلا وأتصور أنني أموت قبل أن أرفعها . حتى لا يغرينى العدو بالأمل في طول الحياة + + + القديسة سارة
​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان من كان همه فى تذكار الموت فذلك يهديه يخوف الله + + + القديس اوغريس


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*





​


----------



## Twin (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
ارفع عقلك فى الصلاة واتركه ينبسط بحرية الارادة ليحلق فى السماء وترتفع عن الدموع العاقرة التى بالتغصب + + + يوحنا كاسيان


----------



## max mike (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل

انتظروا المزيد والمزيد انشاءالله كل يوم​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا تغصب نفسك على الدموع فهى لا تاتى بالعنف لئلا تسوقك الى صغر النفس من كثرة المحاولات الفاشلة + + + يوحنا كاسيان




​


----------



## Nemo (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

ميرسى يا مايكل وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## max mike (17 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> لا تغصب نفسك على الدموع فهى لا تاتى بالعنف لئلا تسوقك الى صغر النفس من كثرة المحاولات الفاشلة + + + يوحنا كاسيان
> 
> 
> ...





nemo قال:


> ميرسى يا مايكل وربنا يعوض تعبك






*شكرا لمروركم الجميل الملكة العراقية ونيمو


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
أم32:15 مَنْ يَتَجَاهَلُ التَّأْدِيبَ يَحْتَقِرُ نَفْسَهُ، وَمَنْ يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ يَقْتَنِي فَهْماً

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
احترزوا لانفسكم و ان اخطا اليك اخوك فوبخه و ان تاب فاغفر له ، و ان اخطا اليك سبع مرات في اليوم و رجع اليك سبع مرات في اليوم قائلا انا تائب فاغفر له "† 
( لوقا 17 :3 ، 4 ) 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون، بالهدوء والطمأنينة تكون قوتكم" 
(أش 15:30). 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
"أَلْقِ عَلَى الرَّبّ هَمَّكَ فَهُوَ يَعُولُكَ. لاَ يَدَعُ الصِّدّيِقَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ إلَى الأَبَدِ"
(مز22:55) 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
قدسوا صوماً، نادوا باعتكاف"
(يوئيل 15:2). 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
أم4:3 ادَّخِرْ فِي قَلْبِكَ كَلاَمِي، وَاحْفَظْ وَصَايَايَ فَتَحْيَا. 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"لِمَاذَا تَفْتَخِرُ بِالشَّرّ أَيُّها الْجَبَّارُ. رَحْمَةُ اللهِ هيَ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ" 
(مز1:52) 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"فَرِحْتُ بِالْقَائِلِينَ لي إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبّ نَذْهَبُ" 
(مز1:122) 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إش9:29 ابْهَتُوا وَتَعَجَّبُوا. تَعَامَوْا وَاعْمَوْا. اسْكَرُوا وَلَكِنْ مِنْ غَيْرِ خَمْرٍ. 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أم15:28 الْحَاكِمُ الْعَاتِي الْمُتَسَلِّطُ عَلَى الضُّعَفَاءِ، مِثْلُ أَسَدٍ زَائِرٍ أَوْ دُبٍّ ثَائِرٍ. 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
جا2:5لاَ تَتَسَرَّعْ فِي أَقْوَالِ فَمِكَ. 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
جا1:3 لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَوَانٌ، وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ زَمَانٌ. ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




​


----------



## max mike (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*دايما منور الموضوع
abotarbo  ​*


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
أم4:3 ادَّخِرْ فِي قَلْبِكَ كَلاَمِي، وَاحْفَظْ وَصَايَايَ فَتَحْيَا.


----------



## max mike (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
116: 2 لانه امال اذنه الي فادعوه مدة حياتي 





برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
116: 4 و باسم الرب دعوت اه يا رب نج نفسي 





برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
116: 6 الرب حافظ البسطاء تذللت فخلصني 





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
116: 7 ارجعي يا نفسي الى راحتك لان الرب قد احسن اليك 






برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
116: 8 لانك انقذت نفسي من الموت و عيني من الدمعة و رجلي من الزلق 






برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
116: 10 امنت لذلك تكلمت انا تذللت جدا 







برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
116: 12 ماذا ارد للرب من اجل كل حسناته لي 






برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
116: 16 اه يا رب لاني عبدك انا عبدك ابن امتك حللت قيودي 





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
118: 5 من الضيق دعوت الرب فاجابني من الرحب 





برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
118: 6 الرب لي فلا اخاف ماذا يصنع بي الانسان 





برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
118: 7 الرب لي بين معيني و انا سارى باعدائي 





برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
118: 8 الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على انسان​*


----------



## النور الجديد (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
116: 6 الرب حافظ البسطاء تذللت فخلصني 

الرب يعوضك مجهودك 
وتعب محبتك
​


----------



## Twin (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
**وباسم الرب دعوت اه يا رب نج نفسي 
*
*



*​*
*


----------



## max mike (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



apsoti قال:


> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> أم4:3 ادَّخِرْ فِي قَلْبِكَ كَلاَمِي، وَاحْفَظْ وَصَايَايَ فَتَحْيَا.





النور الجديد قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> 116: 6 الرب حافظ البسطاء تذللت فخلصني
> 
> الرب يعوضك مجهودك
> ...





twin قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> **وباسم الرب دعوت اه يا رب نج نفسي
> *
> *
> ...





*
شكرا للمرور الجميل


منورين الموضوع​*


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
116: 10 امنت لذلك تكلمت انا تذللت جدا


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*بــــرج الملائكة 
=========

3/21 
الى 20/4 

ليكن كل واحد كبيرا في عينك و لا تهن الذين هم أقل منك معرفة

القديس يوحنا القصير


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

بـــــرج الــــودعاء
=========

4/21
الى 20/5

هوذا شيء رديء جدا يفسد علينا النقاوة بالكلية و هو حب الرئاسة و الكرامة و المدح من الناس ,فإن كل هذه الأوجاع عظيمة و رجاء كاذب و قليلون هم الذين يتخلصون منها بالسكوت لأنها أشر من الملذات و شره البطن

القديس يوحنا القصير



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

بـــــرج القديسين
=========

5/21 
الى 20/6


فأما حب الرئاسة و الكرامة الحاضرة و السبح الباطل و الارتباط به فأنه من العسير الانحلال منها لأن هذه الأوجاع تلبس الإنسان بلا نهاية فلا نطلب نحن رئاسة في هذا العالم المظلم الأرضي فإن رئاستنا نحن و كرامتنا في العالم المضيء السمائي و حب المسيح ربنا وحده هو الذي يخلصنا من هذه الأوجاع

القديس يوحنا القصير


----------------------------------------------------------------

بـــــرج المعترفين
=========

6/21 
الى 20/7

كن حزينا على الذين هلكوا, كن رحيما على الذين طغوا ,كن متألما مع المتألمين ,مصليا من أجل المخطئين

القديس يوحنا القصير


--------------------------------------------------------------------


بـــــرج حاملى الصليب
=========

7/21 
الى 20/8

إذا أراد ملك أن يأخذ مدينة الأعداء فقبل كل شيء يقطع عنها الشراب و الطعام و بذلك يذلون فيخضعون له , هكذا أوجاع الجسد إذا ضيق الإنسان على نفسه بالجوع و العطش إزاءها فأنها تضعف و تذلل له

القديس يوحنا القصير


---------------------------------------------------------------------


بـــــرج الكارزين بالكلمة
=========

8/21 
الى 20/9

أن أردت أن لا يأتي إليك حزن فلا تحزن أنسانا ما

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم



-----------------------------------------------------------------------


بـــــرج العذارى الحكيمات
=========

9/21 
الى 20/10


السكون هو كمال الفلسفة فمن يعيش بالسكون فأنه يستطيع أن يتمسك بجميع الحسنات الأخرى


القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم



-----------------------------------------------------------------------


بـــــرج االمجاهدين
=========

10/21
الى 20/11

جيد أن يصنع الإنسان رحمة ولو من أجل الناس (أي بدوافع الشفقة الإنسانية الطبيعية) فيأتي فيما بعد إلى أن يرضي الله

الأم القديسة سارة



-------------------------------------------------------------------------

بـــــرج الاطهار
=========

11/21 
الى 20/12

أن أردت أن يقبل الله دعائك فاحفظ وصاياه

القديس مكاريوس الكبير



--------------------------------------------------------------------

بـــــرج البسطاء
=========

12/21
الى 20/1

أن كثيرين من الناس يتكلمون بالأشياء الفاضلة و لكنهم يفعلون الأفعال الدنيئة

القديس بيمين



----------------------------------------------------------------


بـــــرج خدام المسيح
=========

1/21
الى 20/2

لا تكن أيدكم مبسوطة للأخذ بل بالحري للعطاء

الأب توما 



--------------------------------------------------------------


بـــــرج الحكماء
=========

2/21
الى 20/3

اهتم بعمل الخير حسب قوتك من أجل الله, لاسيما مع المسيئين إليك و مبغضيك , لكي تغلب الشر الذي فيهم من نحوك

القديس أثناسيوس​*


----------



## ميرنا (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

بـــــرج الكارزين بالكلمة
=========

8/21 
الى 20/9

أن أردت أن لا يأتي إليك حزن فلا تحزن أنسانا ما

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


----------



## النور الجديد (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

5/21 
الى 20/6


فأما حب الرئاسة و الكرامة الحاضرة و السبح الباطل و الارتباط به فأنه من العسير الانحلال منها لأن هذه الأوجاع تلبس الإنسان بلا نهاية فلا نطلب نحن رئاسة في هذا العالم المظلم الأرضي فإن رئاستنا نحن و كرامتنا في العالم المضيء السمائي و حب المسيح ربنا وحده هو الذي يخلصنا من هذه الأوجاع

القديس يوحنا القصير

الرب بيارك تعبك
ومجهودك​


----------



## Nemo (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *
> =========
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



Nemo قال:


> مايكل مايك قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## max mike (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*المرة دى بطريقة جديدة وحلوة




برج الملائكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اياك والنميمة هتخليك فى ايد الشيطان عجينة


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ابعد عن الذات واترك الشهوة واللذات وانت فى الهنا تبات


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
تصلى كل حين الرب يكون لك معين


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
قراءة الكتاب المقدس تريح الاعصاب وتمنع الاكتئاب


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
بكلامك تتبرر وتعيش فى امان وبكلامك تدان ايها الجبان


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
سكة ربنا صليب احملة واستجيب


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
ثبت نظرك فى المسيح وانت قلبك يستريح 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
يالى انت فرحان بشبابك اوعى الشهوة تخبط على بابك


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 
خلى فكرك عن الخطية سامى لان فى الاخرة لا يوجد محامى


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
تعيش فى سلام لما تقلل الكلام


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
عيش بطاعة وحب ووداعة وبلاش تعمل ابليس شماعة


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
كل ما تنكر ذاتك يظهر المسيح فى حياتك​*


----------



## Mason (24 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*












​


----------



## max mike (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
meso*sasa + Love Jesus 

شكرا لتشجيعك الجميل


نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

سامحني يا الهي لاني ضعفت 
سامحني يا الهي لاني عليك تمردت 
اكسر كبريائي ولا اريد سوى السعى اليك 




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

سامحني يا رب اغمرني واملاني من رحمتك 
لك اغني لك ارنم بالغداة احمدك 
سامحني با رب




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

يا رب .. علّمني الصبر حتى أستطيع أن أنال ما وعدتني به. 
يا رب.. هبّ لي أن أتأنّى عندما أقع في تجارب وضيقات العالم




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

يا رب.. هب لي أن أصبر عندما أتألّم في عمل الخير - إن كان هذا يُحسب فضلاً وحظوة عندك. وذكّرني دائماً أن أتبع إثر خُطاك




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

يا رب.. هب لي الصبر في ثقة وإيمان أن كلمتك سوف تُثمر في حياتي؛ لأن كلامك هو روح وحياة




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

يا رب.. نبّه قلبي أن أرضيك في معاملاتي مع جميع الناس




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 

يا إلهي.. لم أكُن مدركاً لأهمية الصبر، فساعدني على اقتناء هذه الفضيلة وأظهرها في حياتي




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

أشكرك يارب أن الصبر هو من ثمار الروح القدس وأنك ستضمر هذه الفضيلة في أيامي 




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

في هذا الصياح ادعوك ربي فاستجب لدعائي ارفع عيناي اليك يارب راجيآ اياك ان تنظر الى هذا العالم وتبكت قلوب ابناءه لكي يعودوا ويعرفوا اسمك القدوس 




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

اعطني يارب ان اوصل كلمتك لكل من لم يسمعها يارب انا بحاجة ماسة اليك انر قلبي يارب وارشدني لطريق الراحة الابدية 




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

اعطني يا رب ان اخدم في حقلك يا رب الحصاد كتير 
اما الفعلة فقليلون اعطني يارب ان اكون احد الفعلة اسال
هذا باسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

هاءنذا افتش عن وجهك يا رب فلا تخبأه عني !
أنت ربي وسيدي, علمني في أعماق قلبي, 
كيف واين يجب ان افتش عنك, كيف واين أجدك 
أن لم تكن في فاين افتش عنك ؟ اما اذا كنت حاضر في كل مكان, 
فكيف لا اراك؟​*


----------



## النور الجديد (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

يا رب .. علّمني الصبر حتى أستطيع أن أنال ما وعدتني به. 
يا رب.. هبّ لي أن أتأنّى عندما أقع في تجارب وضيقات العالم

الرب يبارك تعبك
ومجهودك​


----------



## max mike (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا ليكى ولتشجيعك الدائم النور الجديد


نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## النور الجديد (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *شكرا ليكى ولتشجيعك الدائم النور الجديد​*
> 
> 
> 
> *نورتى الموضوع*​


 
بجد موضوع مميز ورائع جدا 
وانا بحب اقرا كل يوم واخذ
 الجملة وارددها طول النهار 
بجد شيء رائع جدااااااااااا​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

حظى مع المسيح رائع  لانه اختارنى من بين الملايين


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



saed_sad25 قال:


> حظى مع المسيح رائع لانه اختارنى من بين الملايين


* +++ امين +++*
[q-bible] 
إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَيْضاً خَسَارَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ فَضْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّي، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ خَسِرْتُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَأَنَا أَحْسِبُهَا نُفَايَةً لِكَيْ أَرْبَحَ الْمَسِيحَ 

[/q-bible]​


----------



## Twin (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

سامحني يا رب *
*اغمرني واملاني من رحمتك 
لك اغني لك ارنم بالغداة احمدك 
سامحني با رب

*​*
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




​


----------



## ميرنا (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

يا رب.. نبّه قلبي أن أرضيك في معاملاتي مع جميع الناس


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 

يا إلهي.. لم أكُن مدركاً لأهمية الصبر، فساعدني على اقتناء هذه الفضيلة وأظهرها في حياتي
​


----------



## max mike (26 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

يجرى العدل وهو النصره لما بكون مظلوم وبعانى
بيشيل همى ويبعت فرحه يسكن قلبى مكان احزانى




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

كل مافيا يبارك اسمه الرب اللى مافيش فى صفاته
انا برفع اسمه وبسجدله انا منساش ابدا حسناته




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

زى يوحنا بحب اميل على صدر يسوع اللى فدانى
هو طويل الروح وحنين وبيشبع بالخير ايامى




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

أيها الرب يسوع المعين، يا من سفكت دمك الثمين لكل الملايين. اغسلني وطهرني لأكون لك ولأعيش في سلام متين




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

انر عقلي وقلبي لافهم ما كتب عنك في الكتاب المقدس حتى استطيع ان اقبلك رب ومخلص على حياتي 




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

يارب اجعلنى ادرك انه ليس هناك حياة الا فيك, لانه فقط بك لنا الحياة الابدية.




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 

افتح فاهي حتى اخبر كل من لم يسمع عنك بعد بقوة الروح مؤسس على كلمة الحق 
ليتمجد اسمك




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

يايسوع اغفر لى انا الخاطى لأنى لا استطيع ان ارفع عينى
اليك لأنى أخزى من أجل كثرة أثامى..




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

يارب لا تحسب على أثامى بل اصنع معى رحمة فى ملكوتك




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

يارب انى اتضرع اليك وأسألك من أجل نفسى وجسدى البائسين. 
اعطنى ان اصنع ارادتك، ولترشدنى رحمتك




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

أيها الرب الأله اغفر لى خطاياى واسترعلى اثامى، 
نجنى من غضبك ورجزك. ماذا أقول حين مثولى بين يديك،
وبما أتزكى حين تحاكمنى؟ يا يسوع المسيح دبرنى واسترنى
من أهوال اعمال الشيطان




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

ضع سلامك واسمك القدوس على ايها الرب الساكن فى السموات، 
لتدركنى رحمتك وتسترنى​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

يارب اجعلنى ادرك انه ليس هناك حياة الا فيك, لانه فقط بك لنا الحياة الابدية.


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

يارب لا تحسب على أثامى بل اصنع معى رحمة فى ملكوتك​


----------



## max mike (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

ايها الرب يسوع ان الصليب كان الوسيله الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك . ما اسعدها لحظه وما امتعه صليب




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

هبني الأيمان الذي يستطيع أن يبصر النهار في ظلمة الليل 




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

هبني الأيمان الذي يؤكد لي حقيقة
وجودك حين يهتز يقيني فيمن حولي




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

هبني الأيمان الذي يجعلني ابصر يدك 
وراء كل الأحداث واصبعك التي تحرك
مجريات الأمور




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

اتامل كيف بصقوا على وجهك وارى انى انا الذى استحق هذه البصقات لان عيني الشاردة هي المتسببه فى هذه البصقات.




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 

هبني الأيمان الذي يمكنني أن أفهم قصدك
في حياتي, والذي من خلاله استطيع ان 
اسمع صوتك في قلب التجارب والألام




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

هبني الأيمان الذي يؤكد لي انني لست 
وحيدا طالما أنت معي .. ولست ضعيفا
طالما ان قوتك تسندني 




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

لست متروكا 
طالما أن مواعيدك الكريمة الأمينة تظلل
رأسي, وتنير طريقي




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

يا رب افتح عيني واكشف لي عن ضعفاتي.. 
وأخطائي.. وعيوب شخصيتي
أتوب وأعترف أمامك أني حاولت كثيراً سترها بأوراق التين الزائفة،
ولكني لم أجد راحة لنفسي.. 




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

لم أجد شفاء لروحي وجسدي.. لم أتمتع بعلاقات صحيحة معك
أيها الآب المحب ومع كل مَنْ حولي.
أنت ستر لي، برى وحصني الذي به احتمي،
فلا تُرى عيوبي في الدم المسفوك من أجلي




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

أعلن إيماني أنك تعطيني جمالاً عوضاً عن الرماد، 
ستعالج كل ما أشهيته أنا بجهلي
املأني بالحكمة لأسلك في المشيئة السماوية.. 
وأعطني المعرفة والفهم​*


----------



## max mike (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



saed_sad25 قال:


> حظى مع المسيح رائع  لانه اختارنى من بين الملايين





twin قال:


> * +++ امين +++*
> [q-bible]
> إِنِّي أَحْسِبُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَيْضاً خَسَارَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ فَضْلِ مَعْرِفَةِ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّي، الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْلِهِ خَسِرْتُ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَأَنَا أَحْسِبُهَا نُفَايَةً لِكَيْ أَرْبَحَ الْمَسِيحَ
> 
> [/q-bible]​





twin قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> 
> سامحني يا رب *
> *اغمرني واملاني من رحمتك
> ...





abotarbo قال:


> ​





apsoti قال:


> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> 
> يا رب.. نبّه قلبي أن أرضيك في معاملاتي مع جميع الناس





نيفين رمزي قال:


> برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> 
> يا إلهي.. لم أكُن مدركاً لأهمية الصبر، فساعدني على اقتناء هذه الفضيلة وأظهرها في حياتي
> ​





apsoti قال:


> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> 
> يارب اجعلنى ادرك انه ليس هناك حياة الا فيك, لانه فقط بك لنا الحياة الابدية.





kokoman قال:


> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> 
> يارب لا تحسب على أثامى بل اصنع معى رحمة فى ملكوتك​






*بأمانة مش عارف كنت هكمل الموضوع ازاى لولا تشجيعكم الجميل ده



ميرسى خااااااااااالص ليكم​*


----------



## ميرنا (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

لا انا ممكن اعمل صندوق هنا وكل مشجعك برد تحط 5 جنية شوف بقى من هنا سنة يبقى معايا كام هتقولى مترديش عارفة


----------



## max mike (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



Apsoti قال:


> لا انا ممكن اعمل صندوق هنا وكل مشجعك برد تحط 5 جنية شوف بقى من هنا سنة يبقى معايا كام هتقولى مترديش عارفة





*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوك بس ممكن كل مرة شلن ( 5 قروش ) اهى برده 5 هههههههه


انا عارف ان ممكن يكون حد بيتخنق كل ما ارد عليه اشكره لما هو يضيف رد بس انا بحب اقدر اللى قدرنى برد اشكره فيه


وبعدين انا كده واى حد هيرد رد برده هشكره واللى مش عاجبه ميدخلش الموضوع تانى 
:smil15: :fun_lol:​
 ههههههههههههههههههه​*

*دايما منورين الموضوع​*

:big35: :ab4: :01F577~130:​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*5/21
 الى 20/6


 فأما حب الرئاسة و الكرامة الحاضرة و السبح الباطل و الارتباط به فأنه من العسير الانحلال منها لأن هذه الأوجاع تلبس الإنسان بلا نهاية فلا نطلب نحن رئاسة في هذا العالم المظلم الأرضي فإن رئاستنا نحن و كرامتنا في العالم المضيء السمائي و حب المسيح ربنا وحده هو الذي يخلصنا من هذه الأوجاع

 القديس يوحنا القصير

شكرا لك كتير يا مايكل*​


----------



## max mike (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*نورتى الموضوع ياديدى​*


----------



## max mike (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
نحن نباركك, يا يسوع المسيح, راعينا, لاجل الحياة 
التي اعطيتنا ايها اليوم. نحن نفرح بحبك لنا.
ليجد قطيعك الذي اسم الرب عليه استحسان في عينيك, 
حتى لا يفنى اي احد اعطي لك من الاب.
قد كنيستك في طريق الحق, بروحك القدوس اجعلها امينة.
اشبعنا من مائدة كلامك وخبزك الروحى- حتى نتبعك الى الابد. 




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
يا رب, اشكرك من الجرة المليئه بالبركات امس.
بكل صلاحك ونعمتك لي ولحياتي.
انا اجلب لك هذا اليوم جرة فارغه لتملأها
مرة اخرى بالنعمة والرحمة
انا اضع رجائي وثقتي بك. باسم يسوع




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
فلنشكر صانع الخيرات الرحوم الله، أبا ربنا وإلهنا 
ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، لأنه سترنا وأعاننا، وحفظنا،
في هذا اليوم المقدس وكل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مباركٌ أنت، أيّها المسيح، 
يا من بك طلع النهار وزالت ظلمةُ الليل
يا نور الحقّ وشمس البر
يا من حللتَ في البيعة فاستنارتْ
وفي الأرض فابتهجتْ
يا من دنا منك الخطأة فتبرّروا
والضالونَ فاهتدَوا
والعميانُ فأبصروا
يا من ايقظتنا في هذا الصباح 
ووهبتنا نهاراً نفرح به




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
قد علمت انك ضامن حياتي قبل تكويني 
وانك تقودني في موكب النصرة وتقويني
وانك تحمل في الغد نعم وبركات تغنيني
وفي وقت ضعفي تستمع الى صراخي وانيني




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
اقمتني من مذابل العالم واجلستني مع الشرفاء
فقيرة انا لا املك شيئا لكني اغني الاغنياء 
لا املك سوى حبك الذي به املك كل الاشياء.




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
حين أراقب النجوم وأتامل جمال السماء وأتفرس
بجمال وجهك العجيب ارى نفسي
تهلل ليسوع الحبيب فرحة تنتظر لقياك القريب 
بجوع وعطش رهيب فشوقي القاك في السحاب




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
نسألك يارب أن تنير عقولَنا وقلوبَنا بنور محبتك 
وليكن لنا مطلعُ صباحِكَ فاتحةَ كلِّ خير
فسدّد خطانا على سنّة مشوراتِكَ 
ولا تسمح للخطيئة بأن تستعبدَنا 
بل حرِّرنا من ظلمة الأميال
وثبتنا في مقاصدنا وأنرنا في تصرفاتنا
اليومَ وفي كلّ أيّام حياتِنا 




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
العالم مخيف من حولي اسود لا استطيع الصمود
فبدونك ابي مكسّر القيود 
ما زلت اعاني كإنسان ميت يأكله الدود.
آلامك..عذابك..وسفك دمك من اجلي انا أظهرت 
لي عظيم محبتك بدون حدود




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ماذا اردّ من اجل كل حسناتك لي وماذا أفعل
لاسدد كل بركاتك لي لا توجد كلمة شكر لك ربي




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
حتى وإن أحسست أحيانا ان السير فيه غير مريح 
و قال لك احساسك أنه ليس الطريق الذى تريد 
و تمرد عليك طموحك و طالبك بتغير الطريق
وضعفت عزيمتك و فكرت فى عدم السير فيه 
فلا تخف .. لا تتردد .. بل اطلب منه أن يقويك 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اطلب منه أن يقويك و فى الحال ستجد نفسك مرفوعاً 
و محمولاً فى حضنه فأنت خروفه الحبيب ، 
و سيريك ما ينتظرك فى نهاية طريقك القصير 
لتعرف و تفرح و تهلل روحك فيه ،
و ستجد انك لا تريد أن تمشى بل ان تجرى فيه ، 
و لن تهتم بعد الآن باحجار الطريق ولا بما يحدث 
فيه فهذا لن يمس شعرة من رأسك 
و لن يؤذيك ، لأنه سيحملك فى اى وقت يريد ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




​


----------



## Mason (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *​*​​
> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> 
> *اقمتني من مذابل العالم واجلستني مع الشرفاء*
> ...


 


*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع*
*والمميز بجد *
*وانا دايما ادخلة وشوف حظى وحظ زوجى كمان مع المسيح*
*بس مع الاسف مش دايما بضيف ر**د*
*وشكرا مرة تانية*
*ولمجهودك الرائع استاذ مايكل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *
> **برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> *يا رب, اشكرك من الجرة المليئه بالبركات امس.*
> *بكل صلاحك ونعمتك لي ولحياتي.*
> ...



+++ امين +++
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> العالم مخيف من حولي اسود لا استطيع الصمود
> فبدونك ابي مكسّر القيود
> ما زلت اعاني كإنسان ميت يأكله الدود.
> ...


 
فأنا فى اشد الحاجه إليك يا يسوع ​


----------



## max mike (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



abotarbo قال:


> ​





meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع*
> *والمميز بجد *
> *وانا دايما ادخلة وشوف حظى وحظ زوجى كمان مع المسيح*
> *بس مع الاسف مش دايما بضيف ر**د*
> ...





twin قال:


> +++ امين +++
> ​





kokoman قال:


> فأنا فى اشد الحاجه إليك يا يسوع ​






*ميرسى خاااالص ليكم


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (1 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

ربى واللهى انت تعلم ضعفى ادخل يا رب داخلى مد لى يدك انا الانسان الخاطى 




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

اجعلنى يا رب كالفخار لتشكلنى يا رب كما تشاء




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

نجينى يا رب من الخطيه.. يا رب ارمى همومى خلفى واجعلنى التفت لطريقك الصالح الذى يعطينا النجاه الى الابد




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

اشكرك يارب على عظم محبتك لى انا الخاطى 




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

ربى أعطنى أن أدرك قيمة اللحظة فى حياتى و أن أعلم يقينا أن عمرى هو لحظة و بخار يظهر سريعا ثم يضمحل




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

اجعلنى يا رب لا افكر فى العالم ولا الاشياء التى فى العالم لان العالم زائل




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

اريد سيدي منك النجاح لانك انت تعطي النجاح والقوة, غيّر تصرفاتي واجعلني ذلك الانسان الذي تريدني ان اكونه. استخدمني لمجد اسمك وليكن اسمك مبارك




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

اعطني يا رب ان اخدم في حقلك يا رب الحصاد كتير اما الفعلة فقليلون اعطني يارب ان اكون احد الفعلة اسال هذا باسم ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

اعطني يارب ان اوصل كلمتك لكل من لم يسمعها يارب انا بحاجة ماسة اليك انر قلبي يارب وارشدني لطريق الراحة الابدية 




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

ربي يسوع إمتلكني أنت وحدك.
إمتلك قلبي الذي منة مخارج الحياة .
إمتلك عقلي و لتكن أنت حكمتة




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

إمتلك حياتي ومشاعري وجهدي وضميري وقدراتي وكلامي علمني ان اتشبه بك يا سيدي وان اكون حكيماً في تصرفاتي وعلمني ان اطيعك في كل لحظة




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

ابعد يارب عني كل شر وشبه شر اسألك ان تُبارك حياتي من الان والى الابد. اني اضع ثقتي بك يا سيد الرب احفظني من كل شهوات وشرور هذا العالم​*


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 147: 10   لا يسر بقوة الخيل لا يرضى بساقي الرجل




 برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز  147: 6    الرب يرفع الودعاء و يضع الاشرار الى الارض




 برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز 147: 3   يشفي المنكسري القلوب و يجبر كسرهم





 برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز 146: 9   الرب يحفظ الغرباء يعضد اليتيم و الارملة اما طريق الاشرار فيعوجه





 برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز 146: 8 الرب يفتح اعين العمي الرب يقوم المنحنين الرب يحب الصديقين





 برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز 146: 5    طوبى لمن اله يعقوب معينه و رجاؤه على الرب الهه





 برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز 146: 3   لا تتكلوا على الرؤساء و لا على ابن ادم حيث لا خلاص عنده





 برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز 145: 18     الرب قريب لكل الذين يدعونه الذين يدعونه بالحق 





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 145: 15    اعين الكل اياك تترجى و انت تعطيهم طعامهم في حينه






 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
مز 145: 14    الرب عاضد كل الساقطين و مقوم كل المنحنين




 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 مز 145: 8    الرب حنان و رحيم طويل الروح و كثير الرحمة





 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/4
مز 145 : 21   بتسبيح الرب ينطق فمى وليبارك كل بشر اسمه القدوس​*


----------



## النور الجديد (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز 147: 3 يشفي المنكسري القلوب و يجبر كسرهم​ 
امين يارب 
الرب يبارك مجهودك

​


----------



## max mike (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا ليكى النور


ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*​
> *اجعلنى يا رب كالفخار لتشكلنى يا رب كما تشاء*​*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> 
> الرب يرفع الودعاء و يضع الاشرار الى الارض​*​


 

+++ امين +++​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*رسالة من الرب يسوع لنا



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

أهدأ يابنى فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل 





برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

كما كنت ملجأ داود وصخرته وكما أنقذته من جميع أعدائه 
وشددت يده الضعيفة ونصرته ثق أنى سأكون معك
وأعطيك النصرة دائما . 





برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

رنم لى مع داود على قيثارة قلبك بإيمان قائلا "أحبك يارب يا قوتى.آلهى صخرتى وحصنى ومنقذى





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

فقط قف معى لحظات أطلب فيها معونتى ووجودى معك وأنا أستجيب لك






برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

لا تقول ان الفرصة قد ضاعت ولكن حاول مجددا ولا تستسلم لأبليس






برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

لا تخف يابنى مهما كانت صعوبه التجربة انا معك وأقويك




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

انى واقف أقرع على باب قلبك فهل ستفتح لى





برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

مع انى دائما أتذكرك ونقشتك على كفى لكنك ما زلت تتجاهلنى 





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

كل يوم أنتظر اسمع صوتك لكن وسط همومك تنسانى ولا تتذكرنى.




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

بالرغم من انك لا ترانى لكن انا موجود حولك و عينيا عليك أعتنى بك




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

برغم شرك وقساوة قلبك ولكنى ما زلت أحبك




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

وكما كنت معك كل الأعوام الماضية فسأكون معك فى هذا العام أيضا فلماذا تظن أنى قد أتركك؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

رنم لى مع داود على قيثارة قلبك بإيمان قائلا "أحبك يارب يا قوتى.آلهى صخرتى وحصنى ومنقذى​ 
امين يارب
الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك


​


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> 
> كما كنت ملجأ داود وصخرته وكما أنقذته من جميع أعدائه
> وشددت يده الضعيفة ونصرته ثق أنى سأكون معك
> وأعطيك النصرة دائما .​*



*امين يا رب كن معى امسك بيمينى ولا تتركنى ابدااا
ميرررسى خالص يا مايكل
ربنا يعوضك تعبك ​*


----------



## max mike (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



​


----------



## max mike (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

لماذا تتوه يا انسان وتسلك طريقا ليس لك مع ان قلب الفادي يشفق بكل حب 




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

كثيرا يارب ما قطعت على نفسى وعودا كثيرة تجاهك وعدتك ان اكون ابنا حقيقيا لك وعدتك ان اكون محبا وخدوما بارا وطاهرا... لكن الانسان العتيق فى داخلى دوما يجذبنى




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

يابنى انك مقبل على الحساب؟ ان تفتح فاك بالجواب؟ فماذا 

اعددت لهذا الذهاب؟ اشياء خادعة كالسراب؟ فأنت تبيع الذهب بالتراب




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

فشلت فى التحرر من رباطات الخطيه التى اثقلتنى فصرت عاجزا عن التخلص منها وبعد وعودي الكثيرة لك ها انا اليوم اتى اليك اطلب منك بان تخلصنى من الخطيه ارحمني من متاعبي بحسب قولك تعالوا الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم 




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

ها انا امامك محتاج الخلاص منك ردد على مسامعى وارى عيناى وعدك القائل من اجل شقاء المساكين وتنهد البائسين الان اقوم يقول الرب اصنع الخلاص علانيه




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

لا تلمنى يارب من اجل ضعفى انما انقذنى من الضعف طهرنى
من النجاسه اعطنى محبتك التى تطرد من قلبى محبه الخطيه
نفذ وعدك معى الذى قلت فيه اعطيكم قلبا جديدا واجعل روحا جديدة
فى داخلكم واجعل روحى فى داخلكم واجعلكم تسلكون فى فرائضى




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

 يارب انا محتاجك لتريحنى من هذا الحمل الثقيل الم تقل ان ابن الانسان جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

اهداي يا نفسي وانتظري المسح المنظور 
الذي يزيل جميع الحزان 
يمنح الغفران ويزيل الكبرياء والغرور




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

سامحي يا نفسي المسيئين اليك المملوئين بالشرور
الى متى اجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم !!
انر عينيّ لئلا انام نوم الموت وادفن داخل قبور 




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

حبك لي اغلى حقيقة اتيت من اجلى لتخلصنى احببتنى للمنتهى فعلت الكثير من اجلى
اما انا فماذا فعلت من اجلك .... احزنتك





برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

لا أزال اعيش فى خطيتى 
فى عالمى الشهوانى 
لا أفكر فى جروحك
لا أفكر فى جلدات السياط على ظهرك
لا أفكر فى اكليل الشوك على راسك
لا ابالى بطعن الحربه فى جنبك




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

يا ربى و الهى 
أنا الانسان الخاطى
افتح اليك قلبى و اعترف اليك
انا خاطىء
ادخل إلى اعماق قلبى 
انر لى طريقى لأرى بداية طريقك يا يسوع
لقد اظلمت الدنيا من حولى 
و انا احتاج الى نورك بداخلى 
ربى يسوع
أليك أصلى و أدعو 
أقول لك
أغفر لى فانى خاطىء 
وتعبت من كثرة ذنوبى ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

يابنى انك مقبل على الحساب؟ ان تفتح فاك بالجواب؟ فماذا 

اعددت لهذا الذهاب؟ اشياء خادعة كالسراب؟ فأنت تبيع الذهب بالتراب

الرب يبار ك تعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> 
> سامحي يا نفسي المسيئين اليك المملوئين بالشرور
> الى متى اجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم !!
> انر عينيّ لئلا انام نوم الموت وادفن داخل قبور *




شكرا ليك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Nemo (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

كثيرا يارب ما قطعت على نفسى وعودا كثيرة تجاهك وعدتك ان اكون ابنا حقيقيا لك وعدتك ان اكون محبا وخدوما بارا وطاهرا... لكن الانسان العتيق فى داخلى دوما يجذبنى



ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4 

القداس يعطى الفرح للملائكة و للخطاة رحمة و الصديقين نعمة
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 

إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ...
انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

إن حياتي ستظل بلا معنى و لا طعم و لا فائدة
إن لم تعلن مشيئتك فيّ لأتممها 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي
كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت... صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، 
و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتها 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر،
ما هذا الجفاف الروحي يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع..
يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعا
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 

ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا..
و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن
أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيها 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 

يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، 
ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. 
عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

يا أبتاه.. كل المشاكل، كل التفكير في هموم العالم.. 
كل ما يسبب لي شرودا في الصلاة، أعطني أن أضعه
بين يديك و أقول : لتكن مشيئتك 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 

يا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات
روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "





برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 

ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق
إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة،
و أعطني فكر المسيح 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل" 




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 

إن التأمل المتواصل في صلب ربنا يكسب النفس
حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... 
لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي
" أبونا بيشوى كامل​*


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



النور الجديد قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> 
> يابنى انك مقبل على الحساب؟ ان تفتح فاك بالجواب؟ فماذا
> 
> ...





kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليك يا مايكل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​





nemo قال:


> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> 
> كثيرا يارب ما قطعت على نفسى وعودا كثيرة تجاهك وعدتك ان اكون ابنا حقيقيا لك وعدتك ان اكون محبا وخدوما بارا وطاهرا... لكن الانسان العتيق فى داخلى دوما يجذبنى
> 
> ...





*نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*





​


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



ABOTARBO قال:


> ​






*شكرا لمتابعتك Abotarbo​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> 
> يا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات
> روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة
> ...




ربنا يعوضك يا مايكل ​


----------



## max mike (7 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمتابعتك كوكو مان​*


----------



## max mike (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

لا نقدر ان نجري في طريق الله الا محمولين علي اجنحة الروح 





برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

إن اردت ألا يأتى لك حزن فلا تحزن إنسانا ما




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

الهى ارسني فيك غصناً حياً
يا ايها الكرمة الحقيقية لاثبت فيك الي الابد



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

من لا يصلى لا يوجد فى حياته شئ صالح بالمرة




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

مع الصلاة ارشم نفسك بالصليب على جبهتك وحينئذٍ لا تقربك الشياطين لأنك تكون متسلحا ضدهم 




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

أنتم تشتاقون أن تروا ثيابه أما هو فيهبكم ذاته لا أن تروه فحسب بل وتلمسوه وتأكلوه وتقبلوه فى داخلكم 




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

يامن تدين وانت نفسك ترتكب ذات الخطية الست تدين نفسك بنفسك؟




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

السكون قرين النسك ، السكون يعطى القلب عزلة دائمة




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

على الإنسان أن يردد على الدوام صلاة "ياربي يسوع المسيح
ابن الله ارحمني أنا الخاطئ" سواء أثناء عمله أو سيره أو أكله
أو راحته حتى يتغلغل اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في أعماق القلب 
ويحطم كبرياء الحية القديمة الرابضة في الداخل لإنعاش الروح.
لذلك داوم بلا انقطاع على ترديد اسم الرب يسوع حتى يحتضن
قلبك فيصير الإثنان واحدًا.




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

اغلق باب الفم علي اللسان وباب القلب عن الشهوات




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

الصلاة هي مصدر وأساس لبركات لا تحصى هي قوية للغاية.. الصلاة مقدمة لجلب السرور




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

عندما يشرق نور الشمس تهرب الوحوش الضاربة 
و تختبىء فى اوجرتها و هكذا حينما نبتدىء فى الصلاة ​*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

أنتم تشتاقون أن تروا ثيابه أما هو فيهبكم ذاته لا أن تروه فحسب بل وتلمسوه وتأكلوه وتقبلوه فى داخلكم


----------



## Nemo (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

إن اردت ألا يأتى لك حزن فلا تحزن إنسانا ما






حاضر هاعمل كده
ميرسى جدا ليك يا مايكل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النور الجديد (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

الهى ارسني فيك غصناً حياً
يا ايها الكرمة الحقيقية لاثبت فيك الي الابد

امين يارب
​


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*​
> *إن اردت ألا يأتى لك حزن فلا تحزن إنسانا ما*​



* يارب صدقني بحاول*
*وبجد نفسي أعيش من غير حزن*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




​


----------



## max mike (9 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا للمتابعة

نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (9 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

اجعل اليوم يوم توبتك لئلا يأتيك الموت في هذه الليلة




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

حفظ الحواس يقلع الخطايا وحفظ القلب يقطع الآلام التي تلد الخطايا




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

لقد كنت معي ولكن أنا من أجل شقاوتي لم أكن معك يا الله




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

من أراد الإنتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة وصبر ازداد ضيقه بسببها




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

دبر سفينة حياتي بوصاياك واعطني فهماً لكي أتاجر
بالوزنات مادام لي الوقت قبل أن يقال لي : 
هلم ارني تجارة زمانك 




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

إن رأيتم عابد وثن و أنرتم أمامه الطريق الذي يقوده إلي معرفة الله تكونون قد أحييتم ميت




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

إذا رددتم أحد المبتدعين في الدين إلي الأيمان المستقيم تكونون قد فتحتم عيني أعمي




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

إذا جعلتم من البخيل كريماً تكونون قد شفيتم يداً يابسة




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

إذا حولتم الكسلان إلي النشاط تكونون قد منحتم الشفاء لمقعد مفلوج




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

إذا حولتم الغضوب إلي وديع تكونون قد أخرجتم شيطاناً.




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

لا تقل أنك لا تستطيع أن تؤثر فى الآخرين ، فإنك مادمت مسيحيا حقاً يستحيل ألا تكون مؤثراً 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

إن اللَّـه يريد هذه التوبة : حينما تنتصر الروح على الجسد في فترة الصوم ، وتستطيع أن تُخضِع الجسد وتصلبـه مـع كافـة أهوائـه​*


----------



## العضو المجهول (9 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

لقد كنت معي ولكن أنا من أجل شقاوتي لم أكن معك يا الله​


----------



## max mike (9 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



العضو المجهول قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> 
> لقد كنت معي ولكن أنا من أجل شقاوتي لم أكن معك يا الله​





*شكرا لمرورك الجميل يافندم


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## Mason (9 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*​
> *إن رأيتم عابد وثن و أنرتم أمامه الطريق الذي يقوده إلي معرفة الله تكونون قد أحييتم ميت*
> 
> *++++++++++++++++++++++*
> ...


 


*شكرااااا لمجهودك الرائع والمميز*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح + + + القديس اغسطينوس




برجي جميل اووووووووووووووووي


----------



## max mike (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

اجعلوا خوف الله بينكم احفظوا ايمان الكنيسه الجامعه الى الموت




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

اقتنوا لكم ايمانا" مستقيما" فى الله واذا سقطتم فى تجربه
او مرض او خساره اموالكم او اضطهاد فلا تجعلوا شيئا" من هذا العالم
يفرقكم عن محبه الله




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

اقتنوا لكم محبه بعضكم لبعض فعظيم هو عمل المحبه




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

اذا رأيتم احدا" فى تجربه اتعبوا معه واذا رأيتم احدا" مريضا"
افتقدوه واذا لم يكن له احدا" فاخدموه واذا رأيتم احدا" عريانا"
فاستروه




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

كونوا مكرمين لكل احد رحومين ومتواضعين طويلى الروح
واغفروا بعضكم لبعض




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

كونوا محبين للصلاه والوحده والعباده ولا تتركوا ذكر الله بل تتلونه فى كل حين




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

الصلاه تنير العقل وتهدىء الم القلب وتيبس الشهوه وتطرد الشيطان
وتنقص الخطيه وتجدد النفس 




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

اقتنوا لكم طهارة النفس والجسد لان عظيم هو عمل الطهاره




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

اقتنوا لكم تواضع القلب واطلبوا من الله بقوه قلب
ان ينعم بذلك عليكم فى كل وقت




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

لا تتعجب من انك وانت انسان يمكنك ان تصير ملاكا"
لانه يمنح لك مجد شبيه بمجد الملائكه




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

الطاعه تستجيب للطاعه فعندما يطيع الانسان الله يطيع الله طلبه




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مثلما الزم يسوع تلاميذه ان يدخلوا السفينه 
هكذا الزم انت ايضا" قلبك ان يأتى الى الرب​*


----------



## Nemo (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

اقتنوا لكم ايمانا" مستقيما" فى الله واذا سقطتم فى تجربه
او مرض او خساره اموالكم او اضطهاد فلا تجعلوا شيئا" من هذا العالم
يفرقكم عن محبه الله





ميرسى يا مايكل


----------



## max mike (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *شكرااااا لمجهودك الرائع والمميز*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​





coptic man قال:


> برجي جميل اووووووووووووووووي





nemo قال:


> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> 
> اقتنوا لكم ايمانا" مستقيما" فى الله واذا سقطتم فى تجربه
> او مرض او خساره اموالكم او اضطهاد فلا تجعلوا شيئا" من هذا العالم
> ...





*شكرا للمتابعة


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## النور الجديد (10 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> 
> اقتنوا لكم محبه بعضكم لبعض فعظيم هو عمل المحبه


 
ربنا يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمتابعتك النور الجديد​*


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*أنا آسف ياجماعة أعذرونى بقالى كام يوم مبدخلش الموضوع


أعذرونى​*
:smi411:​


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

قلب المحب هو عرش سكنه الروح القدس ويحل فيه الثالوث الأقدس




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

لا يضايق أحدكم أخيه بكلمة صعبة بل صالحوا بعضكم بحلاوة المحبة





برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

أمنحنا سلامك وعلمنا أن نسالم بعضنا بعضا وشجع نفوسنا لكى لا تصغر واسندنا بقوة ذراعك لكى لا نضعف 





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

امنحنا الخير والفرح كل حين" "وليكن صومكم أيضا مصحوبا بالصلاة وبالقراءة فى الكتاب المقدس والكتب الروحية وسير القديسين




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

لا يوجد شئ تحت السماء يكدرنى او يزعجنى لأنى محتمى فى ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجأ الأمين مطمئن فى أحضان المراحم حائز على ينبوع من التعزية




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

يسوع المسيح يمد يد الشفاء ويشفى أمراضكم ويقويكم 




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

خلاص الأبرار عند الرب وهو ناصرهم فى زمن الشدائد




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الأمر كثيرا ، بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر 




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

قولوا لخائفي القلوب ،، تشددوا ولا تخافوا 




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

يجب ان نقرن الصوم بالتوبة و الانسحاق و الاعتراف بالخطية. مثلما صام اهل نينوى. ولبسوا المسوح و رجعوا عن طرقهم الردية




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

أيها الاخ الحبيب أول شىء مهم اتحفظ من الغضب لانك فى حالة الغضب 
تتكلم كلاما قاسيا وهذا يعد حرب من عدو الخير بواسطته(الغضب)
يريد ان يفقد السلام فى الانسان. ويبعد عنه النعمة 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

أغصب ذاتك في صلاة الليل وتلاوة المزامير ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

أمنحنا سلامك وعلمنا أن نسالم بعضنا بعضا وشجع نفوسنا لكى لا تصغر واسندنا بقوة ذراعك لكى لا نضعف 

امين يارب
الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## Twin (15 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*​
> *لا يضايق أحدكم أخيه بكلمة صعبة بل صالحوا بعضكم بحلاوة المحبة*​


* هحاول مع أول يوم جديد في سنه جديده من عمري ..... أوعدك يارب هحاول بس أنت ساعدني*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
آمين





*​


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مسكن الله هو نفس المتواضع + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إحفظ وصايا يسوع وهى تورثك أرض الميعاد التى تفيض لبنا وعسلا + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
من يمنع فمه عن الكلام يحفظ قلبه من الاوجاع + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ان تركت قناياك من اجله تقتنيه فى نفسك الى الابد + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
القلب النقى يستطيع ان يحب الاعداء كالأصدقاء + + + الشيخ الروحانى



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يجب على ان أشقى من اجل الرب الذى تعب لأجلى + + + الشيخ الروحانى 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
طر مع الطير في جو طهارة الرب .. ومع السمك اسبح في عمق عظمته + + +الشيخ الروحانى



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
يااللة طوبى لمن نام واسمك القدوس على شفتية فان الشياطين تهرب من الاقتراب الية ولا تجد فية مدخلا ولا محلا + + + الشيخ الروحانى




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك وسكت قلبك ليتكلم الله + + + الشيخ الروحانى


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لا تعمل عملاً فى توبتك بدون مشورة ، فتعبر أيامك بنياح وأعلم أنه لا يوجد شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل أنسان يخفى أفكاره ردية كانت أم جيدة + + + الشيخ الروحانى



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
اسند صغيرى النفوس ، كي تسندك اليمين التي تحمل الكل+++ الشيخ الروحاني 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الزم نفسك بان تصلى فى الليل صلوات كثيرة لان الصلاة هى ضوء النفس +++ الشيخ الروحانى​*


----------



## النور الجديد (17 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
من يمنع فمه عن الكلام يحفظ قلبه من الاوجاع + + + الشيخ الروحانى 

نعم صح الكلام
​


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

إمتلك يارب قلبي الذي منة مخارج الحياه و دبر مشاعرة نحوك




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

إمتلك يارب نفسي….و لتكن أنت شهوتها ومجدها وعزها




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

إمتلك يارب حواسي…كي تكون أواني مقدسه طاهره خاضعة لإرادتك




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

إمتلك يارب جسدي…ولتكن أداة طيعة في يدك




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

إمتلك يارب كل كياني…بل إمتلك أنت يارب نفسي هذه الرغبة أن تمتلكني




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

إمتلك يارب عقلي و لتكن أنت حكمتة




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

اللهم التفت الى معونتى ياربى يسوع اسرع واعنى



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

إمتلك يارب حياتي ومشاعري وجهدي وضميري وقدراتي 




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

إعطني إن أكون من خرافك أيها الراعي الصالح




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

قاوموا أبليس فيهرب منكم



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

يا رب و الهى لقد اظلمت الدنيا من حولى
و انا احتاج الى نورك بداخلى 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

يارب اجعل ملاكك الطاهر طاردا عنى كل تجديفات الخطية.
أهلنى لأن يجد روحك هيكلا في.
هب لى ان تسبحك نفسى وروحى كل ايام حياتى.
اللهم استجب لى ككثرة رحمتك، ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.......
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها...بل احتملها بدون حزن




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

الماء يخمد النار و الدموع تطفيء شهوة الشر




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

المتواضعون كالصخرة , تنزل إلي أسفل و لكنها ثابتة وراسخة ، 
أما المتكبرون فأنهم كالدخان , يعلو إلي فوق و يتسع وفيما 
هو يعلو يضمحل ويتبدد ...





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

اليوم الذي لا تجلس فيه ساعة مع نفسك لا تحسبه من عداد أيام 
حياتك حب السكون لأن فيه حياة لنفسك ومادمت تنظر غيرك فلن ترى نفسك





برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه





برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتأثر بمديح أو بمذمة بل مجد الله في الحالتين معا





برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

اختبر نفسك كل يوم وتأمل فى أى المحاربات انتصرت





برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

أمطر يا رب علي قلبي من بركاتك ، فينمو زرع الفضيلة في قلبي ، وتعهد بالمراحم ، ليخرج ثمر البر بمراحمك 





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

ويل لنا نحن الزائلون محبى اللذات الذين من اجل شهوة جسدية عابرة واثيمة نحرم انفسنا من رؤية رب المجد






برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

إذا ضعفت عن أن تكون غنيا لله فإلتصق بمن يكون غنيا به لتسعد بسعادته.





برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

تمسك بالصلاة تضمن الخلاص. 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه​*


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



abotarbo قال:


> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> آمين
> 
> 
> ...





النور الجديد قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> من يمنع فمه عن الكلام يحفظ قلبه من الاوجاع + + + الشيخ الروحانى
> 
> نعم صح الكلام
> ​





abotarbo قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.......
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​






*شكرا لتشجيعكم الجميل استاذى العزيز ابوتربو والنور الجديد​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*







ربنا يعوضكم بالسمائيات...
آمين​


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

قلب المحب هو عرش سكنه الروح القدس ويحل فيه الثالوث الأقدس




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

لا يضايق أحدكم أخيه بكلمة صعبة بل صالحوا بعضكم بعضا بالمحبة





برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

أمنحنا سلامك وعلمنا أن نسالم بعضنا بعضا وشجع نفوسنا لكى لا تصغر واسندنا بقوة ذراعك لكى لا نضعف 





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

امنحنا الخير والفرح كل حين" "وليكن صومكم أيضا مصحوبا بالصلاة وبالقراءة فى الكتاب المقدس والكتب الروحية وسير القديسين




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

لا يوجد شئ تحت السماء يكدرنى او يزعجنى لأنى محتمى فى ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجأ الأمين مطمئن فى أحضان المراحم حائز على ينبوع من التعزية




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

يسوع المسيح يمد يد الشفاء ويشفى أمراضكم ويقويكم 




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

خلاص الأبرار عند الرب وهو ناصرهم فى زمن الشدائد




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الأمر كثيرا ، بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر 




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

قولوا لخائفي القلوب ،، تشددوا ولا تخافوا 




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

يجب ان نقرن الصوم بالتوبة و الانسحاق و الاعتراف بالخطية. مثلما صام اهل نينوى. ولبسوا المسوح و رجعوا عن طرقهم الردية




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

أيها الاخ الحبيب أول شىء مهم احفظ نفسك من الغضب لانك فى حالة الغضب 
تتكلم كلاما قاسيا وهذا يعد حرب من عدو الخير بواسطته(الغضب)
يريد ان يفقد السلام فى الانسان. ويبعد عنه النعمة 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

أغصب ذاتك في صلاة الليل وتلاوة المزامير ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن






*​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

اعطيني ان احبك فلا احب احداً اكثر منك ... الهي الحبيب ...
إن يداي هما التي تستحقان المسامير لانها مّدت للخطية 




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

لا تسمح للخطيئة بأن تستعبدَنا 
بل حرِّرنا من ظلمة الأميال
وثبتنا في مقاصدنا وأنرنا في تصرفاتنا
اليومَ وفي كلّ أيّام حياتِنا 




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

إلهي .....
ارسني فيك غصناً حياً
يا ايها الكرمة الحقيقية لاثبت فيك الي الابد .




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

يارب .....
اعطيني ان احبك فلا احب احداً اكثر منك ...
اعطيني ان احب صليبك و اكرس حياتي كلها لاجلك 




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

و ان لم ترسل لي يا حبيبي صليباً
سأبحث لي عن صليب داخلي ،
ربما تدريب على احتمال ،
ربما سهر ودراسة ،
ربما صوم ، ربما خدمه ...
و لكن كل هذا بسرور




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

ربى يسوع
دعني أمسك بكَ ولا أتركك
فأنت ملاذي ومرجعي
وحصني الحصين.




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 

عندما سقطت في الطريق واختفى العون والصديق
ربي دعوت تعزية لم اجد فكنت في الحياة خير رفيق




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

ساعدني يا رب لأصلّي اليك وأتأملك وحدي، دون نفسي ودون رغباتي وحاجاتي...




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

هبني يا رب، أن أميز بسهولة كل فكر باطل يبعدني عنك لأمزق فوراً نسيجه وطوقه، وأركل أنواره وألوانه، 




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

هبني يا قدوس، روحك القدوس ليعلمني ويفهّمني وينير طريقي، ويساعدني كي أطرد عني طلائع أي فكر خبيث يحاول أن يغزو فكري




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

هبني يا رب، حسب استطاعتي، شيئاً من حكمتك لأفكر على الدوام بك، بروح التواضع والوداعة، فيفرح قلبي وتبتهج روحي




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

هبني يا رب، كل يوم، دفقة فكر جديدة من لدنك، لأسرح بمعانيها وأرتوي بطهارتها، فأحاول كالفراشة أن أهيم بنورك، وكالمرآة أبثّ حبك وأتعلم كيف أصلّي. ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آمين 
أشكرك أستاذى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم




*​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لتشجيعك الدائم الاخ الحبيب ابو تاربو


وانا متأسف بجد اعذرونى لانى بقالى فترة مبدخلش الموضوع​*


----------



## Nemo (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

لا تسمح للخطيئة بأن تستعبدَنا 
بل حرِّرنا من ظلمة الأميال
وثبتنا في مقاصدنا وأنرنا في تصرفاتنا
اليومَ وفي كلّ أيّام حياتِنا 




ميرسى جدا يا مايكل ربنا يباركك وحمدالله على عودتك ويلكم بااااااااااك


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*الله يسلمك نيمو

شكرا للمتابعة​*


----------



## النور الجديد (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

أمنحنا سلامك وعلمنا أن نسالم بعضنا بعضا وشجع نفوسنا لكى لا تصغر واسندنا بقوة ذراعك لكى لا نضعف 


أمين يارب 
الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا للمتابعة النور

نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكه 
من 21/3الى20/4

دبر حياتنا كما يليق ... لتكن مشيئتك ...لانك صاحب العقل الغير محدود والقدره علي المستحيلات ولا يعسر عليك امر 




برج الودعاء
من 21/4الى 20/5

كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه 




برج القديسين
من 21/5 الى 20/6

ألق على الرب أعمالك فتثبت أفكارك




برج المعترفين
من21/6 الى 27/7

احمدوا الرب لانه صالح لان الى الابد رحمته




برج حاملى الصليب
من21/7 الى20/8

الانسان الذى له تظلم او تذمر يثور فى قلبه هو بعيد عن رحمه الله




برج الكارزين بالكلمه
من21/8 الى 20/9

الشكر لله فى وقت التجربه يجعل التجارب التى تتعرض لها تتقهقر




برج العذارى الحكيمات
من 21/9 الى 20/10

عدم ثقتك فى ان تعبك مقبول لدى الله يدبر معونه الله لحمايتك




برج المجاهدين
من 21/10 الى 20/11

لا تحمل لانسان سوء نيه حتى لا تصير اتعابك باطله




برج الاطهار
من 21/11 الى 20/12

هذا هو نضالنا الا يكون لنا انفعال فى الفم او اثم او خبث فى القلب




برج البسطاء
من 21/12 الى 20/1

البساطه والازدراء بالذات ينقيان القلب من الشر




برج خدام المسيح 
من 21/1 الى20/2

بكل ما فى امكانك تجنب ان تؤذى احدا" واحفظ قلبك مع كل واحد




برج الحكماء
من 21/2 الى20/3

على الانسان ان لا يدين اخاه بأى حال​*


----------



## النور الجديد (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



برج القديسين
من 21/5 الى 20/6

ألق على الرب أعمالك فتثبت أفكارك
أمين يارب

الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## Nemo (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الودعاء
من 21/4الى 20/5

كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه 





اشكرك يارب فعلا كنت محتاجة تقولى كدا
كتر خيرك يا مايكل ميرسى كتير


----------



## جيلان (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
> الكلمة الطيبة التى تقولها اليوم ستأتى بثمرها غدا + + + القديس اغسطينوس


 
*شكرا يا مايكل*


----------



## govany shenoda (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح ( متجدد )*



مايكل مايك قال:


> *حظك اليوم مع المسيح ​*
> 
> ​
> ​
> ...




*يارب اكون فعلا من المجاهدين
موضوع حلو اوي*​


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



النور الجديد قال:


> برج القديسين
> من 21/5 الى 20/6
> 
> ألق على الرب أعمالك فتثبت أفكارك
> ...





nemo قال:


> برج الودعاء
> من 21/4الى 20/5
> 
> كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه
> ...




*شكرا لمروركم الجميل وتشجيعكم الدائم النور الجديد ونيمو​*


جيلان قال:


> *شكرا يا مايكل*





govany shenoda قال:


> *يارب اكون فعلا من المجاهدين
> موضوع حلو اوي*[/center]




*شكرا لمروركم الجميل جيلان وجوفانى

واتمنى تتابعوا الموضوع لانه متجدد​*


----------



## Mason (12 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*



برج الكارزين بالكلمه
من21/8 الى 20/9

الشكر لله فى وقت التجربه يجعل التجارب التى تتعرض لها تتقهقر


برج خدام المسيح 
من 21/1 الى20/2

بكل ما فى امكانك تجنب ان تؤذى احدا" واحفظ قلبك مع كل واحد


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا للمجهود الرائع 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ميرنا (13 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الكارزين بالكلمه
من21/8 الى 20/9

الشكر لله فى وقت التجربه يجعل التجارب التى تتعرض لها تتقهقر


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا للمجهود الرائع
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*





apsoti قال:


> برج الكارزين بالكلمه
> من21/8 الى 20/9
> 
> الشكر لله فى وقت التجربه يجعل التجارب التى تتعرض لها تتقهقر





*شكرا للمتابعة الجميلة​*


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مبارك الله الذى بمواد منظورة يربط عقولنا بمحبة خفاياه + + + ماراسحق السريانى 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الصلاة تشجع الضمير ، وتلبس الحق قوة ، وتقوى الرجاء + + + ماراسحق السريانى 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصلاة الكاملة ترشد إلى السماء وترذل محبة هذا العالم + + + ماراسحق السريانى 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الصلاة التى لا تلازمها أفكار عالية فاضلة ، هى كلام ساذج ليس لها قوة عند الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الصلاة التى تقدم لله من القديسين لأجل الخطاة ، تشبه الدواء الذى يقدمه الطبيب للمرضى + + + ماراسحق السريانى



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الصلاة هى المفاوضة مع الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الذى يتهاون بالصلاة ويظن أنه له بابا آخر للتوبة ، فهو مخدوع من الشياطين + + + ماراسحق السريانى 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
ألا تفهم أيها الأنسان الشقى ، أمام من أنت واقف تصلى  + + + ماراسحق السريانى



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أحب العفة كى لا تخذل أمام الله عند الصلاة + + + ماراسحق السريانى 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
بالصلاة نستدرج النعمة إلينا ، التى إذا أحسسنا بها ننسى الأرض وما فيها + + + ماراسحق السريانى 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
بغير الصلاة المستمرة لا نقدر أن نقترب من الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
وكما أن الطفل عندما يخاف يلتجىء بأذيال أبويه ، هكذا النفس كلما تضايقت تلتجىء إلى الله بالصلاة + + + ماراسحق السريانى 
​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصلاة الكاملة ترشد إلى السماء وترذل محبة هذا العالم + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


امــيــن
مرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النور الجديد (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> الصلاة الكاملة ترشد إلى السماء وترذل محبة هذا العالم + + + ماراسحق السريانى ​


امين يارب 
الرب يبارك حياتك
وتعب مجهودك​


----------



## besm alslib (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
** برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2*
* بغير الصلاة المستمرة لا نقدر أن نقترب من الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى *

*الرب يتقبل صلواتنا*​


----------



## Mason (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

* 




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الصلاة هى المفاوضة مع الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
بغير الصلاة المستمرة لا نقدر أن نقترب من الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


أنقر للتوسيع...

 


ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
*


----------



## Nemo (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الصلاة تشجع الضمير ، وتلبس الحق قوة ، وتقوى الرجاء + + + ماراسحق السريانى 




ميرسى ليك مايكل ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
+ اليوم ان سمعتم صوتة فلا تقسوا قلوبكم (عبرانين 3 : 15 )


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
+ ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون (لو 13 : 3 )



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
+ اطلبوا اولا ملكوت اللة وبرة وهذة كلها تزاد لكم ( مت 6 : 36 )




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
+بعد قليل لا يكون الشرير ( مز 37 : 10 )




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
+ لا باعمال فى بر عملناها بل بمقتضى نعمتة خلصنا ( تيطس 3 : 5 )




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
+اعوض لكم عن السنين التى اكلها الجراد (يوئيل 2 : 25 )


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
+ان كنتم تحتملون التاديب يعاملكم اللة كالبنين فاى ابن لا يؤدبة ابوة (عبرانين 12 : 7 )


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
+ ان كان احد لا يثبت فى يطرح خارجا كالغصن فيجف (يو 15 : 6 )




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
+شعور رؤوسكم ايضا جميعها محصاه فلا تخافوا (لوقا 12 : 7 )



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
+الذى من اللة يسمع كلام اللة ( يو 8 : 47 )




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
+ مستكبر العين ومنتفخ القلب لا احتملة ( مز 101 : 5 )




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
+ من اراد منكم ان يكون عظيما فليكن لكم خادما ( متى 20 : 26 )​*


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



النور الجديد قال:


> امين يارب
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> وتعب مجهودك​





besm alslib قال:


> *
> ** برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2*
> * بغير الصلاة المستمرة لا نقدر أن نقترب من الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى *
> 
> *الرب يتقبل صلواتنا*​





meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nemo قال:


> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> الصلاة تشجع الضمير ، وتلبس الحق قوة ، وتقوى الرجاء + + + ماراسحق السريانى
> 
> 
> ...








​


----------



## max mike (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا أراد ملكٌ أن يأخذَ مدينةَ الأعداءِ فقبل كلَّ شيءٍ يقطعُ عنها الشرابَ والطعامَ، وبذلك يُذلُّون فيخضعون. هكذا أوجاعُ الجسدِ، إذا ضيَّق الإنسانُ على نفسِه بالجوع والعطش إزاءها فإنها تضعف وتذلَّل له + + + الأب يوحنا القصير


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
النفس القوية لا تقلق و لا تضطرب, و لا تخاف , و لا تنهار, ولا تتردد, اما الضعيف فانه يتخيل مخاوف ,و ينزعج بسببها + + + البابا شنودة الثالث


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
القلب يشبه الأرض المظلمة، والإنجيل مثل الشمس، يضئ قلوبنا ويعطيها حياة. فلتشرق في قلوبنا شمس برّك ياربنا."  + + + القديس يوحنا من كونستادت

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها + + +  القديس مارإسحق السرياني




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
يجب قبل كلِّ شيءٍ أن نقوِّم التواضع لأن هذه الوصيةَ هي الأولى، التي قال ربنا عنها: طوبى للمساكين بالروح فإن لهم ملكوت السماوات + + + الأب يوحنا القصير



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ليكن كلُّ أحدٍ كبيراً في عينيك ولا تهِن الذين هم أقل منك معرفة، ولا تطلب كرامةً من أحدٍ، لكن اتضع لكلِّ الناسِ ولا تغضب من الذي يتعظَّم عليك لأنه قليل المعرفة، لأن من قلةِ المعرفةِ يتعظَّم الأخُ على أخيه + + + الأب يوحنا القصير

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ابتداء التدبير الجيد هو أن يبتعدَ الإنسانُ من أحبائهِ ومعارفهِ وأقاربهِ بالجسد، ثم يتمسكن بالتخلي عن كلِّ شيءٍ يُشغلُ العقلَ، لا عن المقتنيات فقط بل وعن النظر والسمع والكلام كنحو قوته + + + الأب يوحنا القصير


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
ان طلبنا الله فانه يظهر لنا واذا أمسكنا به فانه يبقى معنا + + + الانبا ارسانيوس



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أنت عبد الله فلا تعمل لغيره ولا تتكل على غيره ولا تدع غيره + + + الانبا ارسانيوس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
كثيراً ما تكلمتُ وندمتُ، وأما عن السكوتِ ما ندمتُ قط + + + الانبا ارسانيوس


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
يا ربُّ، لا تخذلني فإني ما صنعتُ قدامك شيئاً من الخيرِ. لكن هَبني من فضلِك أن أبدأ في عملِ الخير + + + الانبا ارسانيوس


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
جاهد بكل قوَّتِك أن يكونَ عملُك الجواني باللهِ لتستطيعَ أن تغلبَ الأوجاعَ البرانية + + + الانبا ارسانيوس​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آمـــــــــــــــــــين
*




​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

مع المسيح انت كسبان


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمـــــــــــــــــــين
> *
> 
> 
> ...





saed_sad25 قال:


> مع المسيح انت كسبان







​


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
"اغفر لقريبك ظلمه لك فاذا تضرعت تمحى خطاياك"
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 28: 2)




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"لا تعتد باموال الظلم فانها لا تنفعك شيئا في يوم الانتقام" 
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 5: 10)



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"رَأَيْتَ يَا رَبُّ ظُلْمِي. أَقِمْ دَعْوَايَ"
(سفر مراثي إرميا 3: 59)




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
"اذا ظلمك القريب في شيء فلا تحنق عليه ولا تات شيئا من امور الشتم"
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 10: 6)





برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
"أَنْقِذْنِي يَا رَبُّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الشَّرِّ. مِنْ رَجُلِ الظُّلْمِ احْفَظْنِي"
(سفر المزامير 140: 1)



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"افْدِنِي مِنْ ظُلْمِ الإِنْسَانِ، فَأَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاكَ"
(سفر المزامير 119: 134)




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"كُنْ ضَامِنَ عَبْدِكَ لِلْخَيْرِ، لِكَيْلاَ يَظْلِمَنِي الْمُسْتَكْبِرُونَ" 
(سفر المزامير 119: 122)





برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا عَلَى الظُّلْمِ "
(سفر المزامير 62: 10)








برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"إِلهُ صَخْرَتِي بِهِ أَحْتَمِي. تُرْسِي وَقَرْنُ خَلاَصِي. مَلْجَإِي وَمَنَاصِي. مُخَلِّصِي، مِنَ الظُّلْمِ تُخَلِّصُنِي"
(سفر صموئيل الثاني 22: 3)



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
"اِقْضِ لِي يَا اَللهُ، وَخَاصِمْ مُخَاصَمَتِي مَعَ أُمَّةٍ غَيْرِ رَاحِمَةٍ، وَمِنْ إِنْسَانِ غِشٍّ وَظُلْمٍ نَجِّنِي"
(سفر المزامير 43: 1) 




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
"اَلأَمِينُ فِي الْقَلِيلِ أَمِينٌ أَيْضًا فِي الْكَثِيرِ، وَالظَّالِمُ فِي الْقَلِيلِ ظَالِمٌ أَيْضًا فِي الْكَثِيرِ" 
(إنجيل لوقا 16: 10)



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"تَعَلَّمُوا فَعْلَ الْخَيْرِ. اطْلُبُوا الْحَقَّ. انْصِفُوا الْمَظْلُومَ. اقْضُوا لِلْيَتِيمِ. حَامُوا عَنِ الأَرْمَلَةِ 
(سفر إشعياء 1: 17)​*


----------



## max mike (7 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمـــــــــــــــــــين
> *
> 
> 
> ...





saed_sad25 قال:


> مع المسيح انت كسبان







​


----------



## النور الجديد (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> [
> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> "رَأَيْتَ يَا رَبُّ ظُلْمِي. أَقِمْ دَعْوَايَ"
> (سفر مراثي إرميا 3: 59)
> ...


----------



## Nemo (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

[


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"لا تعتد باموال الظلم فانها لا تنفعك شيئا في يوم الانتقام" 
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 5: 10)



ميرسى ليك مايكل ربنا يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن





*​


----------



## max mike (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا اعتبرت نفسك أنك لا شئ. تستريح أينما حللت أو سكنت + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد.

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إذا أردت أن تمسك "قوة السكون"، عليك أن تقطع من فكرك أنك تمارس الفضائل. ولكن قل دائماً أنا صامت، لأنى لا استحق الكلام + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
نصرتك وقت التجربة، تتضح بحفظ سكون قلبك + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
تنعيم الجسد يبدد خوف الله من القلب، ويضيع جهاد الإنسان + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أفكار الشر، فى يدنا إطفاؤها لو أردنا + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الذى يبكى ويتألم على خطاياه لا يجد فرصة للهو + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الذى يتعب فى عمله ويحتفظ بالنتيجة لنفسه، يكون قد أشقى نفسه مرتين + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
ثلاث قوى يستخدمها الشيطان ليكمل بها الخطية: الأولى أن يعتاد الإنسان الخطأ، والثانية أن يعتاد الكسل، والثالثة أن يعتاد الشهوة + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الفأس لا تقطع بدون يد، كذلك لا تدفع فكر الشر إلى قلبك، وهو يكف عن أن يصبح خطية + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ينبغى ألا نتطفل على الأشخاص والأماكن لنكشف أخطاء الآخرين، فإذا عُرضت علينا أخطاء الآخرين، رغماً عنا، فينبغى ألا نفحصها ولا نلتفت إليها + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إذا تعذر عليك الجهاد بالجسد، فجاهد لضبط الفكر ولا تدن أخاك + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اسكن أينما شئت، ولكن إياك أن تسئ إلى من تسكن معهم + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع.........




*​


----------



## max mike (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
تذكر دائماً .. أن الذى يعاون أحداً على صعود الجبل يقترب معه إلى القمة .. أما الذى يدفع غيره إلى حفرة فإنه يتبعه + + +ابونا يوسف اسعد



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أنت حمل , فلا تضع رأسك فى فم الأسد ثم تبكى وتقول لقد إفترسنى + + +ابونا يوسف اسعد 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا تكن صغير النفس ، ولا تفكر فى السوء ، بل كن وديعا ، فإن الودعاء يرثون الأرض + + + القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين



برج المعترفين21/6 الى20|7
كن طويل النفس بسيط القلب ، متواضعا فى كل حين ،وعاشر الأبرار وكل مايحل عليك من خير أو شر أقبله بالشكر وأعلم أنه لن ينالك شىء إلا بسماح من اللـــــــه + + + القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لاتحزن ان اعطتك الدنيا ظهرها ..... ربما تحمل لك ابتسامه علي وجهها + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20|9
اوقد سراجك بدموع عينيك و الزم البكاء فيترحم الله عليك لكن احذر من ان تكون صغير القلب لان صغر القلب يولد الاحزان + + + الانبا انطونيوس



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اجعل الرب امام عينيك على الدوام اينما سرت + + + الانبا انطونيوس



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لا تكون قليل السمع لئلا تكون تكون وعاء لجميع الشرور فضع فى 
قلبك ان تسمع لابيك فتحل بركة اللة عليك + + + الانبا انطونيوس



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الرب هو الطبيب العظيم الذي يشفي الجروح ، سيشفي كل جروحك مهما كان عمقها أو اتساعها أو قدمها + + + الانبا انطونيوس



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
كل ما يبعدك عن الله لا تفعله . ولتكن نفسك كائنه مع الله فى كل وقت + + +الانبا انطونيوس



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
اول كل شئ ان تصلى بلا ملل وتشكر الله على كل ماياتى عليك + + + الانبا انطونيوس



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أهتم بالروح وبالنمو الداخلى وبالفضائل المخفاة غير الظاهرة +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ​*


----------



## النور الجديد (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> لا تكن صغير النفس ، ولا تفكر فى السوء ، بل كن وديعا ، فإن الودعاء يرثون الأرض + + + القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين


 
أمين يارب
الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك
​


----------



## Nemo (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> 
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ...




شكرا يارب عشان ارشادك ليا انهاردا عندك حق
ميرسى ليك يا مايكى كتيير


----------



## max mike (29 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
خلق الله اذنين واحدة تسمع الرأي والأخرى تسمع الرأي الآخر وعقل الإنسان كائن بين الأذنين يزن كلاً من الرأيين +++قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ان الانسان الناجح فى صلاتة هو الانسان الناجح فى توبتة . صمم فى صلاتك ان تاخذ من الله القوة لترجع اليه +++ البابا شنودة الثالث

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لم يحدث أن الشمس أخفت وجهها عن الأرض إنما هي الأرض التي أدارت ظهرها للشمس +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
عجيب ان كثيرا من الناس يتمسكون بالوسائط و ينسون اللة +++ من اقوال البابا شنودة الثالث

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
اذكر اعمالك الناجحة ومعونة الله لك فيها وانس العمل الذي فشل بغير ارادته +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
حياتكم لا تعتمد في سلامها على العوامل الخارجية إنما تعتمد في سلامها على الإيمان وعلى جوهر القلب من الداخل والقلب القوي بالله حصن لا يُقهر +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
نبيل وحكيم هو الإنسان الذي يقرض غده من واقع يومه ويعمل اليوم خيراً فينتظر هذا الخير في غده +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ان كنت لا تستطيع ان تغير حياتك و تجدد قلبك لانك عاجز فانك قادر ان تسلم حياتك الى اللة الذى يقدر ان يجددك +++ البابا شنودة الثالث

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
راجع نفسك: كم شخصاً استخدمت معه هذا الأسلوب الصريح الجارح فخسرت كثيراً بلا داع وأيضاً لم تربح نفوسهم للرب +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أمامنا طريقان إما أن نتعب ويستريح الناس وإما أن نستريح نحن ويتعب الناس  +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
فى حياة التسليم اتراك الوقت للة و لا تحدد له مواعيد . فهو ادرى بعملة و هو اكثر معرفة منك بالوقت الصالح  +++ البابا شنودة الثالث

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الذي هدفه هو الله لا ينظر مطلقا إلى الوراء أثناء سيره مع الله +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*


----------



## النور الجديد (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> لم يحدث أن الشمس أخفت وجهها عن الأرض إنما هي الأرض التي أدارت ظهرها للشمس +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


 
الرب يبارك مجهودك
 وتعب محبتك اخي​


----------



## govany shenoda (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

ان كنت لا تستطيع ان تغير حياتك و تجدد قلبك لانك عاجز فانك قادر ان تسلم حياتك الى اللة الذى يقدر ان يجددك +++ البابا شنودة الثالث


ميرسي ماكس علي تعبك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> راجع نفسك: كم شخصاً استخدمت معه هذا الأسلوب الصريح الجارح فخسرت كثيراً بلا داع وأيضاً لم تربح نفوسهم للرب +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


 
جميل جدا 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



النور الجديد قال:


> > [
> > برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> > "رَأَيْتَ يَا رَبُّ ظُلْمِي. أَقِمْ دَعْوَايَ"
> > (سفر مراثي إرميا 3: 59)
> ...


----------



## max mike (2 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



Nemo قال:


> شكرا يارب عشان ارشادك ليا انهاردا عندك حق
> ميرسى ليك يا مايكى كتيير





النور الجديد قال:


> الرب يبارك مجهودك
> وتعب محبتك اخي​





govany shenoda قال:


> ان كنت لا تستطيع ان تغير حياتك و تجدد قلبك لانك عاجز فانك قادر ان تسلم حياتك الى اللة الذى يقدر ان يجددك +++ البابا شنودة الثالث
> 
> 
> ميرسي ماكس علي تعبك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك





KOKOMAN قال:


> جميل جدا
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​








​


----------



## back_2_zero (3 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الذي هدفه هو الله لا ينظر مطلقا إلى الوراء أثناء سيره مع الله +++ قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*


----------



## max mike (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*بعتذر عن عدم متابعتى للموضوع الفترة الطويلة اللى فاتت
بأذن المسيح هتابع يوم بيوم زى الاول​*


----------



## max mike (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز28: 1 اليك يا رب اصرخ يا صخرتي لا تتصامم من جهتي لئلا تسكت عني فاشبه الهابطين في الجب


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز28: 3 لا تجذبني مع الاشرار و مع فعلة الاثم المخاطبين اصحابهم بالسلام و الشر في قلوبهم


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز28: 6 مبارك الرب لانه سمع صوت تضرعي


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز28: 7 الرب عزي و ترسي عليه اتكل قلبي فانتصرت و يبتهج قلبي و باغنيتي احمده


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز28: 8 الرب عز لهم و حصن خلاص مسيحه هو


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز30: 1 اعظمك يا رب لانك نشلتني و لم تشمت بي اعدائي


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م
مز30: 2 يا رب الهي استغثت بك فشفيتني


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
مز30: 3 يا رب اصعدت من الهاوية نفسي احييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز30: 6 و انا قلت في طمانينتي لا اتزعزع الى الابد


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز31: 1 عليك يا رب توكلت لا تدعني اخزى مدى الدهر بعدلك نجني


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز31: 2 امل الي اذنك سريعا انقذني كن لي صخرة حصن بيت ملجا لتخليصي


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز 31: 3 لان صخرتي و معقلي انت من اجل اسمك تهديني و تقودني​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*





أشكرك أستاذى على الآيات الكتابية اللى كلها رجاء
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
مز30: 3 يا رب اصعدت من الهاوية نفسي احييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب
ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسي​


----------



## Nemo (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ان الانسان الناجح فى صلاتة هو الانسان الناجح فى توبتة . صمم فى صلاتك ان تاخذ من الله القوة لترجع اليه +++ البابا شنودة الثالث
> ​*



توبنى يارب فأتوب
ميرسى يا مايكل كتر خيرك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النور الجديد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> مز28: 6 مبارك الرب لانه سمع صوت تضرعي


 
الرب يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك اخي​


----------



## max mike (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا اعتبرت نفسك أنك لا شئ. تستريح أينما حللت أو سكنت + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد.

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إذا أردت أن تمسك "قوة السكون"، عليك أن تقطع من فكرك أنك تمارس الفضائل. ولكن قل دائماً أنا صامت، لأنى لا استحق الكلام + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
نصرتك وقت التجربة، تتضح بحفظ سكون قلبك + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
تنعيم الجسد يبدد خوف الله من القلب، ويضيع جهاد الإنسان + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أفكار الشر، فى يدنا إطفاؤها لو أردنا + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الذى يبكى ويتألم على خطاياه لا يجد فرصة للهو + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الذى يتعب فى عمله ويحتفظ بالنتيجة لنفسه، يكون قد أشقى نفسه مرتين + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
ثلاث قوى يستخدمها الشيطان ليكمل بها الخطية: الأولى أن يعتاد الإنسان الخطأ، والثانية أن يعتاد الكسل، والثالثة أن يعتاد الشهوة + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الفأس لا تقطع بدون يد، كذلك لا تدفع فكر الشر إلى قلبك، وهو يكف عن أن يصبح خطية + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ينبغى ألا نتطفل على الأشخاص والأماكن لنكشف أخطاء الآخرين، فإذا عُرضت علينا أخطاء الآخرين، رغماً عنا، فينبغى ألا نفحصها ولا نلتفت إليها + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إذا تعذر عليك الجهاد بالجسد، فجاهد لضبط الفكر ولا تدن أخاك + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اسكن أينما شئت، ولكن إياك أن تسئ إلى من تسكن معهم + + + الانبا بيمن المتوحد​*


----------



## max mike (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



abotarbo قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





govany shenoda قال:


> برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
> مز30: 3 يا رب اصعدت من الهاوية نفسي احييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب
> ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسي​





nemo قال:


> توبنى يارب فأتوب
> ميرسى يا مايكل كتر خيرك
> ربنا يباركك





النور الجديد قال:


> الرب يبارك مجهودك وتعب محبتك اخي​





*اشكركم جدااااااااااااااا على متابعتكم الجميلة​*


----------



## max mike (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملائكة 21/3 الى 20/4
((أولئك صرخوا و الرب سمع, ومن كل شدائدهم أنقذهم)) 
(مزمور 34: 17)



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
((انتظاراً انتظرت الرب, فمال إلي وسمع صراخي,
و أصعدني من جب الهلاك, من طين الحمأة,
و أقام على صخرة رجلي .ثبت خطواتي , 
و جعل في فمي ترنيمة جديدة, تسبيحةً لإلهنا.
كثيرون يرون و يخافون, و يتوكلون على الرب)) 
(مزمور40: 1-3)



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
((قومي استنيري لأنه جاء نورك, و مجد الرب أشرق عليك))
(إشعياء 60:1 )



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
(( لا تهتموا بشيء, بل في كل شيء بالصلاة و الدعاء مع الشكر,
لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله .
و سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم 
و أفكاركم في المسيح يسوع)). 
(فيلبي 4 : 6)



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
اذا اجتزت في المياه فانا معك وفي الانهار فلا تغمرك.
اذا مشيت في النار فلا تلدع واللهيب لا يحرقك"
إشعياء 43:2



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
افرحوا في الرب كل حين واقول ايضا افرحوا.
ليكن حلمكم معروفا عند جميع الناس.الرب قريب.
لا تهتموا بشيء بل في كل شيء بالصلاة والدعاء 
مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله.
وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يحفظ قلوبكم 
وافكاركم في المسيح يسوع"
فيليبس 4:4



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
"لولا ان الرب معيني لسكنت نفسي سريعا ارض السكوت.
اذ قلت قد زلت قدمي فرحمتك يا رب تعضدني.
عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي"
مزمور 94 




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
" لهذا يصلّي لك كل تقي في وقت يجدك فيه.
عند غمارة المياه الكثيرة اياه لا تصيب.
انت ستر لي.من الضيق تحفظني.بترنم النجاة تكتنفني.سلاه
اعلّمك وارشدك الطريق التي تسلكها. انصحك.عيني عليك"
مزمور 32




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"لولا ان الرب معيني لسكنت نفسي سريعا ارض السكوت.
اذ قلت قد زلت قدمي فرحمتك يا رب تعضدني.
عند كثرة همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي"
مزمور 94 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
"أذن الرب أن تعرض له هذه التجربة لتكون لمن بعده قدوة صبره، 
كأيوب الصديق"
(سفر طوبيا 2: 12)



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الرب رؤوف رحيم يغفر الخطايا ويخلص في يوم الضيق" 
(سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 2: 13)




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
"فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ" 
(إنجيل يوحنا 16: 33)​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6*
* ((قومي استنيري لأنه جاء نورك, و مجد الرب أشرق عليك))*
* (إشعياء 60:1 )*

*مرسي ليك مايك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## max mike (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل الملكة العراقية​*


----------



## max mike (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
التصق بالله كل حين وتسلح بالفضائل لمواجهة كل العقبات والتجارب التي تواجهك 
القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
محبو الفضائل ليس لهم ميل طبيعي نحو أمور العالم مهما بدا لهم من صعوبة في الطريق نحو الدنو منها والوصول إليها 
القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الفضيلة تضفي علي صاحبها كل فرح وشفقة ووداعة والأفضل من ذلك كله فإنها تملأ النفس بمحبه فاديها 
القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
الفضيلة سبيل يوصل الإنسان إلي شركة دائمة مع الله ونور يهديه إلي البر وعمل الصلاح
 القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الفضيلة تجنب الإنسان موت الروح وتلهبه بحرارة الجهاد في سبيل الوصول إلي الأمجاد السماوية وهذا هو ما يرضي النفس العاقلة 
القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
البعد عن الفضيلة أشبه بالحيوان الذي تفكيرة فيما هو جسدي وبذلك يعتبر كل أرادته مادية أرضيه بعيدة كل البعد عن الله 
القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الفضيلة عطية صالحة يهبها الله لمحبيه ولكل من يطلبها بنية صالحة لبلوغ الحياة الأبدية 
القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
محب الفضيلة يري في الشدة راحة وفي التعب نياحا وفي المرض فرحا وكل ما يأتي عليه يتقبله بشكر 
القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الفضيلة تقويم النفس وعمل الملائكة وغذاء الروحانيين
القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الفضيلة سراج لصاحبها ونور لطالبها فهي لا تخدع العقل ولا تدعه يسلك في الظلام 
 القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الوصول إلي الفضيلة أبعد كل البعد عن أمور العالم الزائلة وعن كل ما لا يرض الله محب البشر 
 القديس أباهور البهجورى 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
محب الفضيلة بعيد عن حب القنية دائم التفكير في زوال الحياة وفي حتمية الموت وبذلك يكون كشجرة مثمره تأتي كل يوم بثمار أكثر فأكثر
القديس أباهور البهجورى​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الفضيلة تضفي علي صاحبها كل فرح وشفقة ووداعة والأفضل من ذلك كله فإنها تملأ النفس بمحبه فاديها 
القديس أباهور البهجورى 

مرسي ليك مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا ليكى الملكة العراقية
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## max mike (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
+ اليوم ان سمعتم صوتة فلا تقسوا قلوبكم (عبرانين 3 : 15 )


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
+ ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون (لو 13 : 3 )



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
+ اطلبوا اولا ملكوت اللة وبرة وهذة كلها تزاد لكم ( مت 6 : 36 )




برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
+بعد قليل لا يكون الشرير ( مز 37 : 10 )




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
+ لا باعمال فى بر عملناها بل بمقتضى نعمتة خلصنا ( تيطس 3 : 5 )




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
+اعوض لكم عن السنين التى اكلها الجراد (يوئيل 2 : 25 )


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 


+ان كنتم تحتملون التاديب يعاملكم اللة كالبنين فاى ابن لا يؤدبة ابوة (عبرانين 12 : 7 )


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
+ ان كان احد لا يثبت فى يطرح خارجا كالغصن فيجف (يو 15 : 6 )




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
+شعور رؤوسكم ايضا جميعها محصاه فلا تخافوا (لوقا 12 : 7 )



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
+الذى من اللة يسمع كلام اللة ( يو 8 : 47 )




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
+ مستكبر العين ومنتفخ القلب لا احتملة ( مز 101 : 5 )




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
+ من اراد منكم ان يكون عظيما فليكن لكم خادما ( متى 20 : 26)​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*





ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويعوضكم.
سلام المسيح لكم
*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح + + + القديس اغسطينوس 


موضوع جميل يا مايكل تسلم ايدك​


----------



## max mike (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



abotarbo قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا للمتابعة ابو تاربو
نورت الموضوع​*


روماني زكريا قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح + + + القديس اغسطينوس
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل يا مايكل تسلم ايدك​



*
تسلم يارومانى
نورت ياجميل​*


----------



## max mike (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 85: 8 اني اسمع ما يتكلم به الله الرب لانه يتكلم بالسلام لشعبه و لاتقيائه فلا يرجعن الى الحماقة 





برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز 85: 9 لان خلاصه قريب من خائفيه ليسكن المجد في ارضنا 






برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز 86: 1 امل يا رب اذنك استجب لي لاني مسكين و بائس انا 





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز 86: 2 احفظ نفسي لاني تقي يا الهي خلص انت عبدك المتكل عليك 





برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز 86: 3 ارحمني يا رب لانني اليك اصرخ اليوم كله 





برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز 86: 4 فرح نفس عبدك لانني اليك يا رب ارفع نفسي 





برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز 86: 5 لانك انت يا رب صالح و غفور و كثير الرحمة لكل الداعين اليك 





برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز 86: 6 اصغ يا رب الى صلاتي و انصت الى صوت تضرعاتي 





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 86: 7 في يوم ضيقي ادعوك لانك تستجيب لي 






برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 86: 11 علمني يا رب طريقك اسلك في حقك وحد قلبي لخوف اسمك 




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز 86: 12 احمدك يا رب الهي من كل قلبي و امجد اسمك الى الدهر 







برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز 86: 13 لان رحمتك عظيمة نحوي و قد نجيت نفسي من الهاوية السفلى ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز 85: 9 لان خلاصه قريب من خائفيه ليسكن المجد في ارضنا *​*ميرررسى خالص يا ماكس
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## max mike (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*ميرسى لمتابعتك الجميلة دونا
نورتى​*


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> *مز 85: 9 لان خلاصه قريب من خائفيه ليسكن المجد في ارضنا *​


* + Amen +*​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
+ لا باعمال فى بر عملناها بل بمقتضى نعمتة خلصنا ( تيطس 3 : 5 )


امين 
ميرسي يا مايكل


----------



## max mike (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا لمتابعتكم توين وميرو
نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## Nemo (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> مز 85: 9 لان خلاصه قريب من خائفيه ليسكن المجد في ارضنا
> ...




ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يباركك
بجد بتبسط جدا لما بتنزل جديد


----------



## bashaeran (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح ( متجدد )*




max mike قال:


> *حظك اليوم مع المسيح ​*
> 
> *برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4*
> *هدئ قلبك عن الكلام وحرك قلبك بعملك الخفى لتحل عليك النعمة دائما + + + القديس اغسطينوس *​
> ...


 شكرا على الموضوع وتسلم ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*





ربنا يعوضكم
*​


----------



## max mike (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



nemo قال:


> ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يباركك
> بجد بتبسط جدا لما بتنزل جديد




*يارب دايما مبسوطة
شكرا لمرورك الجميل​*



bashaeran قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع وتسلم ايدك




*شكرا لمرورك الجميل ياباشا
وابقى تابع معانا كل يوم
نورت الموضوع​*


abotarbo قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا لمتابعتك الجميلة والدائمة اخى ابو تاربو​*


----------



## max mike (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 68: 6 الله مسكن المتوحدين في بيت مخرج الاسرى الى فلاح انما المتمردون يسكنون الرمضاء 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز69: 1 خلصني يا الله لان المياه قد دخلت الى نفسي 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز69: 3 تعبت من صراخي يبس حلقي كلت عيناي من انتظار الهي 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز69: 5 يا الله انت عرفت حماقتي و ذنوبي عنك لم تخف 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز69: 13 اما انا فلك صلاتي يا رب في وقت رضى يا الله بكثرة رحمتك استجب لي بحق خلاصك 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز69: 14 نجني من الطين فلا اغرق نجني من مبغضي و من اعماق المياه 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز69: 15 لا يغمرني سيل المياه و لا يبتلعني العمق و لا تطبق الهاوية علي فاها 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
مز 69: 17 و لا تحجب وجهك عن عبدك لان لي ضيقا استجب لي سريعا 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 69: 20 العار قد كسر قلبي فمرضت انتظرت رقة فلم تكن و معزين فلم اجد 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 86: 3 ارحمني يا رب لانني اليك اصرخ اليوم كله 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز86: 4 فرح نفس عبدك لانني اليك يا رب ارفع نفسي 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز86: 7 في يوم ضيقي ادعوك لانك تستجيب لي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> مز86: 4 فرح نفس عبدك لانني اليك يا رب ارفع نفسي
> ​*



*
شكرا ليك ماكس

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Twin (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> *مز69: 1 خلصني يا الله لان المياه قد دخلت الى نفسي *​




*امين يا رب .....*
*في أنتظار خلاصك*​


----------



## Nemo (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> مز69: 1 خلصني يا الله لان المياه قد دخلت الى نفسي
> ...



اه خلصنى يارب فانى مسكين وبآس انا. امين
ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز69: 3 تعبت من صراخي يبس حلقي كلت عيناي من انتظار الهي 

مرسي ليك مايكل
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## max mike (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> شكرا ليك ماكس
> 
> وربنا يباركك*​





twin قال:


> *امين يا رب .....*
> *في أنتظار خلاصك*​





nemo قال:


> اه خلصنى يارب فانى مسكين وبآس انا. امين
> ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يباركك





الملكة العراقية قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> مز69: 3 تعبت من صراخي يبس حلقي كلت عيناي من انتظار الهي
> 
> مرسي ليك مايكل
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك تعبك​




*شكرا ليكم وللمتابعة الدائمة والمتميزة​*


----------



## max mike (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا أقدمتَ على الصلاةِ فاحرص أن تكون ثابتاً لئلا تسلِّم إناءَك بيدِ أعدائك + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ليس شيءٌ يعلو على خوفِ الله. لأنه يسود على كل شيءٍ. فبخوفِ الله يحيدُ كلُّ إنسانٍ عن كلِّ الشرور + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كما أن المطرَ إذا سقط على الأرضِ تنبتُُ وتُنتج الثمارَ، وفي ذلك راحةٌ وفرحٌ للناس، كذلك الدموع إذا ما وقعت على قلبٍ أثمرت ثماراً روحانية وراحةً للنفسِ والجسدِ معا + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ضع همَّك كلَّه في أن تطلب الله وأن تنجو من أيدي أعدائك + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
كمثلِ الحديد الذي إذا طرحتَه في النار يصيرُ أبيضَ ويتنقَّى من الشوائبِ، كذلك النفس إذا ما حلَّ فيها الروحُ القدس المعزي وسكن فيها فإنها تصير نقيةً كالملح متلألئة ببياض الفضيلة + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إن النفسَ لها استطاعةٌ أن تنظرَ إلى الله في كلِّ حينٍ، فتوجِد لها دالةً عند سيدها، لأنها حينئذ يكون لها قدرةٌ على ذلك، لذلك فلنحرص بكلِّ قوتنا ألا نحيدَ عن خوفِ الله ولا نتعبد للأوجاع + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
إن كلمة النبوة لا تسقط أبداً، فإنه يقول: جيدٌ للرجل أن يحملَ النيرَ منذ صباه ويجلس وحده صامتاً + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
اساس الصلاة الصحيح هو ان نضبط افكارنا, لانه يقتضى ان يكون حرص الانسان كله على افكاره وقت الصلاة , لقطع كل الظنون والوساوس الخبيثة ولايتبع هو افكاره بل يردها ويميز بين الافكار الطبيعية والافكار الشريرة + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ان من كان همه فى تذكار الموت فذلك يهديه يخوف الله + + + القديس اوغريس

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
على الانسان ان يداوم الجهاد والحرب مع افكاره لان الرب يطلب منك ان تغضب نفسك لكى لاترضى بالافكار الشريرة ولاتوافقها اما استئصال الخطية فلا يتم الا بالقوة الالهية + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
كما أن الماءَ إذا سُلِّط على النارِ يُطفئها ويغسل كلَّ ما أكلته، كذلك أيضاً التوبةُ التي وهبها لنا الربُّ يسوع تغسلُ جميعَ الخطايا والأوجاع والشهوات التي للنفسِ والجسدِ معا + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
بالصلاة تمتد سحابة على الفكر تحجبه عن الأرضيات وتشغله فى أمور سماوية لا نهاية لها فيدرك أشياء كثيرة عجيبة لا يمكن وصفها بفهم إنسان + + +القديس مقاريوس الكبير​*


----------



## marmora jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11*
> *اساس الصلاة الصحيح هو ان نضبط افكارنا, لانه يقتضى ان يكون حرص الانسان كله على افكاره وقت الصلاة , لقطع كل الظنون والوساوس الخبيثة ولايتبع هو افكاره بل يردها ويميز بين الافكار الطبيعية والافكار الشريرة + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير*​





ميرسي ليك جدا
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النور الجديد (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> كما أن المطرَ إذا سقط على الأرضِ تنبتُُ وتُنتج الثمارَ، وفي ذلك راحةٌ وفرحٌ للناس، كذلك الدموع إذا ما وقعت على قلبٍ أثمرت ثماراً روحانية وراحةً للنفسِ والجسدِ معا + + + القديس مقاريوس الكبير


 
الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​


----------



## max mike (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الترجمة الروحية لكلمة ضيقات تعني بركات وأكاليل
... وهذه هي اللغة الروحية والذي يترجمها غير ذلك يتعب



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أقبل التجارب بفرح عالما المجد الذى يتبعها فإنك أن تحققت من ذلك فلن تمل من إحتمالها لدرجة أنك تطلب من الله أن لا يصرفها عنك



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الأحزان المرسلة إلينا ليست سوى عناية الله بنا 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب
فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،
لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
لا تنحل في الشدائد لتكن مرضيا لله عالما انه لو أراد لرفع عنك الشدة و اذ لم يرفعها عنك فانما يريد نفعك فأشكره علي كل شيئ 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
من أراد الإنتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة وصبر ازداد ضيقه بسببها



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها
...بل احتملها بدون حزن



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب
...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
ارفع عقلك فى الصلاة واتركه ينبسط بحرية الارادة ليحلق فى السماء وترتفع عن الدموع العاقرة التى بالتغصب



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
لا تغصب نفسك على الدموع فهى لا تاتى بالعنف لئلا تسوقك الى صغر النفس من كثرة المحاولاتِ الفاشلة​*


----------



## Nemo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه
> ...




"سلمنا فصرنا نحمل "
مستنياك لما تفتح كوى السماء وتفيض عليا ياحبيبى


----------



## max mike (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
سيظل يسوع فاتحًا ذراعيه باستمرار لأنه يريد نفسى التى مات عنها لكى يحتضنها.
(القمص بيشوى كامل)



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إذا جعلت توكلك على الله فإنه يخلصك من جميع شدائدك .
(القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الله قد يسمح لقوى الشر أن تقوم علينا ، ولكنه فى نفس الوقت يأمر القوات السمائية أن تقف معنا وتحمينا . ونحن نغنى مع أليشع النبى الذى اجتاز نفس التجربة ونقول : "إن الذين معنا أكثر من الذين علينا " ويقول الرب لكل واحد منا :
" لا تخش من خوف الليل ، ولا من سهم يطير فى النهار . يسقط عن يسارك ألوف، وعن يمينك ربوات وأما أنت فلا يقتربون إليك " .
(البابا شنودة الثالث)



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ما دامت الحرب للرب ، اعتمد عليه إذاً وليكن رجاؤك فيه ، مهما وقفت ضدك خطية أو شهوة ، تجربة أو مشكلة ، ومهما وقف ضدك الناس الأشرار .
(البابا شنودة الثالث)



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إن كنت مصلوبًا وبخاصة من أجل الحق أو من أجل الإيمان ، فاعرف أن كل ألم تقاسيه هو محسوب عند الله ، له إكليله فى السماء وبركته على الأرض .
(البابا شنودة الثالث)



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ثق أنك لست وحدك . أنت مُحاط بمعونة إلهية وقوات سمائية تحيط بك ، وقديسون يشفعون فيك
(البابا شنودة الثالث)



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا تنظر إلى المشكلة ، إنما إلى الله الذى يحلها . شعورك بأن الله واقف معك فى
مشكلتك يمنحك رجاء وقوة .
(البابا شنودة الثالث)



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
أقول لكل مَن فى ضيقة رددوا العبارات الثلاث الآتية : " كله للخير – مصيرها تنتهى –ربنا موجود " .
(البابا شنودة الثالث)



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إن الله لا يمنع الشدة عن أولاده ولا يمنع التجربة والضيقة ، ولكنه يعطى انتصارًا
على الشدائد ويعطى احتمالاً وحلاً .
(البابا شنودة الثالث)



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إن النعمة الإلهية عندما ترفرف بأجنحتها على الإنسان تطرد عنه كل كدر وحزن وقلق وتبلسم قلبه ببلسمها الذى لا يوصف.
(البابا كيرلس السادس)



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
كن مطمئنًا جدًا جدًا ولا تفكر فى الأمر كثيرًا بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر .
(البابا كيرلس السادس)



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ضع الضيقة بينك وبين الله فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب
( البابا شنودة الثالث )​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميــــــــــن ياربى يسوع*
*
ميرسى خالص لتعبكم *


----------



## happy angel (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إن النعمة الإلهية عندما ترفرف بأجنحتها على الإنسان تطرد عنه كل كدر وحزن وقلق وتبلسم قلبه ببلسمها الذى لا يوصف.
(البابا كيرلس السادس)*​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




happy angel قال:


> *برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1*​
> *إن النعمة الإلهية عندما ترفرف بأجنحتها على الإنسان تطرد عنه كل كدر وحزن وقلق وتبلسم قلبه ببلسمها الذى لا يوصف.*
> 
> *(البابا كيرلس السادس)*​


*رائع الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
*شكرا لك...*


----------



## rana1981 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إذا جعلت توكلك على الله فإنه يخلصك من جميع شدائدك .
(القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)

جميل جداااا​*


----------



## max mike (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



marmora jesus قال:


> ميرسي ليك جدا
> ربنا يعوضك​





النور الجديد قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك ومجهودك​





nemo قال:


> "سلمنا فصرنا نحمل "
> مستنياك لما تفتح كوى السماء وتفيض عليا ياحبيبى





abotarbo قال:


> *آميــــــــــن ياربى يسوع*
> *
> ميرسى خالص لتعبكم *





happy angel قال:


> *برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> إن النعمة الإلهية عندما ترفرف بأجنحتها على الإنسان تطرد عنه كل كدر وحزن وقلق وتبلسم قلبه ببلسمها الذى لا يوصف.
> (البابا كيرلس السادس)*​





christianbible5 قال:


> *رائع الرب يبارك خدمتك...*
> *شكرا لك...*





rana1981 قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> إذا جعلت توكلك على الله فإنه يخلصك من جميع شدائدك .
> (القديس الأنبا باخوميوس)
> 
> جميل جداااا​*





*شكرا خاااااااالص ليكم للمتابعة والتشجيع الدائم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## max mike (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تشته أن تصلي إلا عندما تنقي نفسك من طياشة الأفكار، بل أعلم أن من مداومتك في الصلاة وكثرة التعب فيها تبطل الطياشة وتنقطع من القلب
مار اسحق السريانى 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الذى يصوم عن الغذاء ولا يصوم قلبه عن الحنق والحقد ولسانه ينطق بالأباطيل فصومه باطل ، صوم اللسان خير من من صوم الفم ، وصم القلب خير من الاثنين 
 مار اسحق السريانى 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اتعب جسدك كثيرًا في الصلاة التي بلا فتور، ولو تشتت عقلك في المبتدأ إلا أنك بعد ذلك . تؤهَّل للصلاة التي بلا تشتت 
 مار اسحق السريانى 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا تتلُ كلام المزامير بشفتيك فقط، بل جاهد واعتنِ أن تكون أنت ذاتك كلام الصلاة. لأن . التلاوة ليس فيها نفع إلا إذا كان الكلام يتجسم بك ويصير عملاً فتصير إنسانًا روحانيًا 
 مار اسحق السريانى 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
حينما تمتلئ النفس من ثمار الروح ، وتفتح فى قلبها باب الحب لسائر الناس، وتطرد كل فكر يوسوس لها بان هذا صالح وذاك شرير ، هذا بار وذاك خاطئ
مار اسحق السريانى 


الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/ 9
كما أن السحاب يحجب نور الشمس فإن الكلام الكثير يبلبل النفس وإن كنت تحب التوبة فأحبب السكون لأنه بدونه لن تكمل التوبة 
 مار اسحق السريانى 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
شجع الصغار بكل ماتستطيع إبتداءاً من الأقوال وحتى قمة الأفعال .. شجع صغير السن أو صغير النفس وصغير الخبرة فالتشجيع لن يكلفك شيئاً ، وإن كلفك فسوف تكون تكلفته أقل من تكلفة الهدم والنقد أو المضايقة ، لكنه يشحذ همم إخوة لك .. وحتى إن كنت سابقاً عنهم فى كل شيء فكل نجاح لهم سوف تجنى أنت ثمرة تشجيعك لهم من الله فى الأبدية ، ومن الثمر الذى يجتنونه. .
القمص يوسف أسعد 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
إن الرب يسوع يحاصرنا بمحبته بطريقة عجيبة وغريبة فهو يحاصرنا من كل جانب وبكل أسلوب وبطريقة تجعلني مهما وإن كانت الدموع فى عيني أبتسم مهما وإن كان الجرح يدمى أبتسم مهما وإن كانت المسئولية فوق رأسي فبمجرد أن أنظر إليه أبتسم 
.القمص يوسف أسعد 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
خصص وقتًا للصلاة التي ترتبها من ذاتك أكثر من المزامير ولكن لا تُبطل المزامير - 
مار اسحق السريانى 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
إذا لم أستطع أن أكون جسراً يربط بين أبي وابني . .فلن أكون حفرة تبتلع خبرة أبي وشباب ابني . .
القمص يوسف أسعد 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
تذكر دائماً .. أن الذى يعاون أحداً على صعود الجبل يقترب معه إلى القمة .. أما الذى يدفع غيره إلى حفرة فإنه يتبعه. .
القمص يوسف أسعد 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أستر الخاطئ دون أن تسخر منه لكى تدرك رحمة الله وغفرانه 
مار اسحق السريانى ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> الذى يصوم عن الغذاء ولا يصوم قلبه عن الحنق والحقد ولسانه ينطق بالأباطيل فصومه باطل ، صوم اللسان خير من من صوم الفم ، وصم القلب خير من الاثنين
> مار اسحق السريانى


*ميرررسى خالص  يا ماكس 
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*حاضر يارب يسوع
شكرا خاااااالص لتعبكم*


----------



## Mason (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *​*​​​
> *الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/ 9*
> *كما أن السحاب يحجب نور الشمس فإن الكلام الكثير يبلبل النفس وإن كنت تحب التوبة فأحبب السكون لأنه بدونه لن تكمل التوبة *
> *مار اسحق السريانى *​
> ...


​


ميرسى اوى لمجهودك وخدمتك الرائعين


----------



## maramero (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
> إن الرب يسوع يحاصرنا بمحبته بطريقة عجيبة وغريبة فهو يحاصرنا من كل جانب وبكل أسلوب وبطريقة تجعلني مهما وإن كانت الدموع فى عيني أبتسم مهما وإن كان الجرح يدمى أبتسم مهما وإن كانت المسئولية فوق رأسي فبمجرد أن أنظر إليه أبتسم
> .القمص يوسف أسعد *​


*مرسي كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## max mike (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ولكثرة الاثم تبرد محبة الكثيرين
متى24:12



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
وأنا اطلب من الاب فيعطيكم معزيا اخر ليمكث معكم الى الابد
يوحنا14:16



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لأنه ربما لأجل هذا افترق عنك الى ساعة لكى يكون لك الى الابد
فليمون1:15



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى اذا سقطت اقوم.اذا جلست فى الظلمه فالرب نور لى
ميخا7:8



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
لأن الرب عادل ويحب العدل.المستقيم يبصر وجهه
مزامير11:7



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
فأشترك انت فى احتمال المشقات كجندى صالح ليسوع المسيح
2تيموثاوس2:3



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ولكن اللذين هم للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الاهواء والشهوات
غلاطيه5:24




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ايها الرجال احبوا نسائكم ولا تكونوا قساة عليهن
كولوسى19:3



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
تعرفنى سبيل الحياه.امامك شبع سرور.فى يمينك نعم الى الابد
مزامير11:16




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لأنى اكون صفوحا عن اثامهم ولا اذكر خطاياهم وتعدياتهم فيما بعد
عبرانيين12:8




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لأن الرب يقيم دعواهم ويسلب سالبى انفسهم
امثال23:22



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الى الان لم تطلبوا شيئا بأسمى.اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملا
يوحنا16:24​*


----------



## max mike (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ​*ميرررسى خالص  يا ماكس
> ربنا يعوضك*





ABOTARBO قال:


> *حاضر يارب يسوع
> شكرا خاااااالص لتعبكم*





meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> [/center]
> 
> 
> 
> ميرسى اوى لمجهودك وخدمتك الرائعين





maramero قال:


> *مرسي كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك​*








​


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الى الان لم تطلبوا شيئا بأسمى.اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملا
يوحنا16:24 

ميرسى كتيرررر 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## max mike (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز118: 6 الرب لي فلا اخاف ماذا يصنع بي الانسان 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز118: 5 من الضيق دعوت الرب فاجابني من الرحب 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز118: 8 الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على انسان 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز118: 14 قوتي و ترنمي الرب و قد صار لي خلاصا 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز118: 16 يمين الرب مرتفعة يمين الرب صانعة بباس 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز118: 9 الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على الرؤساء 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز118: 21 احمدك لانك استجبت لي و صرت لي خلاصا 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
مز119: 1 طوبى للكاملين طريقا السالكين في شريعة الرب 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز119: 5 ليت طرقي تثبت في حفظ فرائضك 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز119: 8 وصاياك احفظ لا تتركني الى الغاية


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز119: 10 بكل قلبي طلبتك لا تضلني عن وصاياك 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز119: 12 مبارك انت يا رب علمني فرائضك​*


----------



## Nemo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> مز118: 5 من الضيق دعوت الرب فاجابني من الرحب
> ​*



وانا منتظرة ردك يارب. أمين
شكرا يارب وشكرا ليك مايكل الرب يباركك


----------



## max mike (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
20: 9 يا رب خلص ليستجب لنا الملك في يوم دعائنا 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
20: 4 ليعطك حسب قلبك و يتمم كل رايك 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
20: 3 ليذكر كل تقدماتك و يستسمن محرقاتك سلاه 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
20: 2 ليرسل لك عونا من قدسه و من صهيون ليعضدك 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
20: 1 ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق ليرفعك اسم اله يعقوب 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
19: 14 لتكن اقوال فمي و فكر قلبي مرضية امامك يا رب صخرتي 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
19: 13 ايضا من المتكبرين احفظ عبدك فلا يتسلطوا علي حينئذ اكون كاملا و اتبرا من ذنب عظيم 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
19: 9 خوف الرب نقي ثابت الى الابد احكام الرب حق عادلة كلها 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
19: 1 السماوات تحدث بمجد الله و الفلك يخبر بعمل يديه 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
18: 48 منجي من اعدائي رافعي ايضا فوق القائمين علي من الرجل الظالم تنقذني 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
18: 46 حي هو الرب و مبارك صخرتي و مرتفع اله خلاصي 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
18: 35 و تجعل لي ترس خلاصك و يمينك تعضدني و لطفك يعظمني​*


----------



## max mike (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



نور وسط الظلام قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> الى الان لم تطلبوا شيئا بأسمى.اطلبوا تأخذوا ليكون فرحكم كاملا
> يوحنا16:24
> 
> ...





Nemo قال:


> وانا منتظرة ردك يارب. أمين
> شكرا يارب وشكرا ليك مايكل الرب يباركك







​


----------



## max mike (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
من أراد الإنتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة وصبر ازداد ضيقه بسببها



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
دبر سفينة حياتي بوصاياك واعطني فهماً لكي أتاجر بالوزنات 
مادام لي الوقت قبل أن يقال لي : هلم ارني تجارة زمانك 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
تقل أنك لا تستطيع أن تؤثر فى الآخرين ،
فإنك مادمت مسيحيا حقاً يستحيل ألا تكون مؤثراً 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
كما أن الخبز قوام الجسد كذلك أيضاً أقـوال اللَّــه قــوام النفـس وحياتهـا 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
إذا جعلت توكلك على اللَّـه فإنه يُخلِّصك مِــن جميــع شـدائـدك 



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لقد عرفت اللـه. هذا حسن جداً. ليتك تنمو في المعرفة. 
وليكن كل يوم يمر عليك يقربك إلى اللـه أكثر 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
سبِّح بقلبك في كل وقت ليكون قلبك هيكــلاً للَّـــه 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
من الأفضل لكم وأنتم تصلون أن يكون لكم قلب بلا كلمات
عن أن يكون لكم كلمات بلا قلب



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ليتك تتذكر إنك بالمسيح لؤلؤة نادرة، وسط كثير من الحجارة.
ليتك تدرك إنك نور فى وسط هذا العالم المظلم.
ليت العالم يتشبه بك، لا أنت تتشبه به.



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الآن نسمـع صــوت المسيح، أما فى الأبديـة فسنراه وجها لوجه 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
يختفى الرب فى وصاياه، فمن يطلبه يجـده فيهـا أثنـاء تنفيذهــا 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
صادق إنسانًا يخاف الله ليعلمك مخافة الله.
ولا تصاحب المتهاونين وليكن الرب أمامك كل حين لأنه ينجى المتوكلين عليه ​*


----------



## max mike (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك و لذت المعرفة لنفسك 
فالعقل يحفظك و الفهم ينصرك 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
يا ابني لا تنس شريعتي بل ليحفظ قلبك وصاياي 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اكرم الرب من مالك و من كل باكورات غلتك 
فتمتلئ خزائنك شبعا و تفيض معاصرك مسطارا 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
يا ابني لا تحتقر تاديب الرب و لا تكره توبيخه 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لا تخاصم انسانا بدون سبب ان لم يكن قد صنع معك شرا 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
العامل بيد رخوة يفتقر اما يد المجتهدين فتغني 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا و سيروا في طريق الفهم 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الحكمة بنت بيتها نحتت اعمدتها السبعة 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لان الوصية مصباح و الشريعة نور و توبيخات الادب طريق الحياة 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الى متى تنام ايها الكسلان متى تنهض من نومك 
قليل نوم بعد قليل نعاس وطي اليدين قليلا للرقود 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
انزع عنك التواء الفم و ابعد عنك انحراف الشفتين 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اريتك طريق الحكمة هديتك سبل الاستقامة ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 *
* لا تخاصم انسانا بدون سبب ان لم يكن قد صنع معك شرا*

ثانكس ماكسسسس​


----------



## max mike (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
أقبل التجارب بفرح عالما المجد الذى يتبعها فإنك أن تحققت من ذلك فلن تمل من إحتمالها لدرجة أنك تطلب من الله أن لا يصرفها عنك



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إذا كان إنسان بعيد عن معرفة الله فأتيت به إلى معرفة الله فقد أحييت بالحقيقة ميتا وإن جعلت الغضوب وديعا فقد أخرجت شيطانا وإن جعلت الكسلان نشيطا فقد أنهضت مخلعا



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إنها عطية الله أن يجنى الإنسان ثمار تعبه بالفرح مثل هذا الإنسان لا يعانى من الإنزعاج ولا يستعبد للأفكار الشريرة بل يقيس حياته بأعمال الخير



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
علمّني كيف أتصرف بصدق وحكمة مع المحيطين بي
حتى لا أحزن أو أضايق أحدا.
أعطني يا رب القوة لأحتمل عناء هذا النهار مع كل ما سيحمله لي



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
علمّني أن أتلقى كل جديد يأتيني به هذا اليوم بهدوء وقناعة راسخة أن لا شيء
يحدث إلا بسماح منك.
قوّم أفكاري وأحاسيسي في كل ما أعمله وأقوله



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
عندما تكون مضطّرباً، إلجأ إلى قراءة الإنجيل. إقرأ بصوت منخفض. 
إقرأ ولو لم تفهم، فإنّ كلمات الرّوح القدس تطرد الحزن بعيداً




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كن طويل النفس بسيط القلب ، متواضعا فى كل حين ، وعاشر الأبرار وكل مايحل عليك من خير أو شر أقبله بالشكر وأعلم أنه لن ينالك شىء إلا بسماح من اللـــــــه



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجئ " فلا تؤجل التوبة حتى لا تموت روحيا قبل أن تموت جسديا 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
انت لا ترى الله ولكنك ان احببت الكل فتقتنيه فى داخلك 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
امنحني يا سيدي وملكي يسوع المسيح يوماً طيباً خالياً من الدنس والخطية .. لا تنساني ولا تقف بعيدا عني​*


----------



## max mike (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ليس شىء ينقى الضمير مثل مداومة الصلاة 
+ + + ماراسحق السريانى +++

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
التوبه قد بطلت وابتعدت اما الخطيئة ففى كل يوم تعمل فى القرب
+ + + مارافرام السريانى +++

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الويل للذين يجوزون زمان التوبة بالضحك والتنزه لانهم يطلبونه ببكاء مر فلا يجدونه 
+ + + مارافرام السريانى+++

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الزمان سريع الذهاب وهو متعجلان يجوز ما خلا يوم توبتك فلا يريد ان يأتى
+ + + مارافرام السريانى +++

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
اجعل اليوم يوم توبتك لئلا يأتيك الموت فى هذه الليلة 
+ + + مارافرام السريانى +++

برج الكارزين بالكلمة21/8الى 20/9
افنيت شبابك بأوجاع الشهوات والذنوب وعندما كبرت لا ترغب ان تتوب 
+ + + مارافرام السريانى +++

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اطلب التوبة قبل ان يطلبك الموت فإن بعد الموت ليست هناك توبه 
+ + + مارافرام السريانى +++

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى20/11
ادفع الخطيئة من يوم الى يوم كما دفعت التوبة 
+ + + مارافرام السريانى+++

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اطرد الخطيئة بالعلل كما طردت التوبة بالاعذار الى اليوم
+ + + مارافرام السريانى +++

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اتراك تقول للموت دعنى اتوب فق ايها الحبيب متيقظاً 
+ + + مارافرام السريانى +++

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
اى يوم هو هذا الذى فيه تتوب حتى تفرح به 
+ + + مارافرام السريانى +++

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
انت فى كل يوم تقر أنك تتوب وما اراكتعمل شيئاً 
+ + + مارافرام السريانى+++​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## max mike (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 *
> * لا تخاصم انسانا بدون سبب ان لم يكن قد صنع معك شرا*
> 
> ثانكس ماكسسسس​





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــــــن*







​


----------



## max mike (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
: "لقد خلقتنا يا الله لنفسك ، ولسوف تبقى قلوبنا قلقة حتى تجد راحتها فيك" حقاً في استقلالية الإنسان عن الله "ليس سلام لأحد من البشر" ارميا 12 : 12  - القديس اوغسطينوس 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
هناك انتقام حقيقي يريده الشهداء واصحاب الرحمه الا وهو هلاك ممكلة الخطيه - القديس اوغسطينوس 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ربي انت تحتضن وجودي برعايتك وكأنك لا تتطلع الي اخر سويتسهر علي وكأنك قد نسيت الخليقة كلها تهبني عطاياك و كأني وحدي موضوع حبك ليتنياحبك لانك احببتني اولا - القديس اوغسطينوس 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لنا ميلادان أحدهما أرضى والآخر سماوى. الأول من الجسد والثانى من الروح. الأول من الرجل والمرأة والثانى من الله والكنيسة. الأول يصيرنا أبناء الجسـد . والثانى يجعلنا أبناء الروح. الأول يصيرنا أبناء الموت والثانى أبناء القيامة. - القديس اوغسطينوس 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
يا إلهي، كنت تناديني فأقول لك: ليس الآن، فتعود تنادي، وأعود أقول: ليس الآن، فتنادي حتى قلتُ لك: ها أنا ذا - القديس أغسطينوس 


الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/ 9
الذي يصلى لأنه يؤدى واجبا عليه نحو الله ، فليعلم أن الله ليس بمحتاج إلى هذا الواجب ، و لكن الصلاة أمر خاص به هو " أبونا بيشوى كامل 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
سيظل قلبي قلقا إلي أن يجد راحته فيك- القديس اوغسطينوس


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ، بل يجعلان ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا " أبونا بيشوى كامل "


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الصلاة هي رفع العقل و القلب معا إلى الله فتنعكس طبائع الله و جماله و أمجاده على الإنسان، فيصير على مثال الله " أبونا بيشوى كامل


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
يا رب اكشف عن عيني لكي أسهر وأصلي لأن عدوى أسد زائر يريد أن يفترسني. أسندني فأخلص 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
حدثيني يا أم الله القديسة، ماذا حدث لك عندما انغرست الحربة في جنب ابنك؟ كعادتك سوف تصمتين لأنك لن تتذمري أبدا و لم تشتكي أبدا
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
كما ولدت مريم ذاك الذى هو رأسكم ، هكذا ولدتكم الكنيسة ، لأن الكنيسة هى أيضا أم ( ولود ) وعذراء ، أم فى أحشاء حبنا ، وعذراء فى ايمانها غير المنثلم ، هى أم لأمم كثيرة الذين يمثلون جسدا واحدا ، وذلك على مثال العذراء مريم أم الكثيرين وفى نفس الوقت هى أم للواحد - القديس اغسطينوس ​*


----------



## Nemo (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> هناك انتقام حقيقي يريده الشهداء واصحاب الرحمه الا وهو هلاك ممكلة الخطيه - القديس اوغسطينوس
> ​*



يارب اعطنى الانتصار
ميرسى يا مايكل الرب يباركك


----------



## max mike (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
110: 1 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
110: 5 الرب عن يمينك يحطم في يوم رجزه ملوكا 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
111: 2 عظيمة هي اعمال الرب مطلوبة لكل المسرورين بها 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
111: 7 اعمال يديه امانة و حق كل وصاياه امينة 




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
112: 1 هللويا طوبى للرجل المتقي الرب المسرور جدا بوصاياه 



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
112: 7 لا يخشى من خبر سوء قلبه ثابت متكلا على الرب 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
112: 9 فرق اعطى المساكين بره قائم الى الابد قرنه ينتصب بالمجد 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
113: 7 المقيم المسكين من التراب الرافع البائس من المزبلة 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
113: 9 المسكن العاقر في بيت ام اولاد فرحانة هللويا 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
115: 1 ليس لنا يا رب ليس لنا لكن لاسمك اعط مجدا من اجل رحمتك من اجل امانتك 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
115: 11 يا متقي الرب اتكلوا على الرب هو معينهم و مجنهم 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
116: 1 احببت لان الرب يسمع صوتي تضرعاتي ​*


----------



## max mike (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الخادم الروحى هو مغناطيس شديد الجاذبية : كل من يدخل فى مجاله ، ينجذب إلى حياة الروح - قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الخدمة هى قلب الخادم قبل لسانه هى حرارته القلبية ، قبل وسائله التربوية 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إن كنت لم تصل بعد إلى المحبة ،فأنت لم يتم إعدادك بعد للخدمة 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الخدمة ليست مجرد معرفة تنتقل من عقل إلى عقل ، إنما هى روح وحياة يمتصها المخدوم من الخادم 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الخادم هو روح يصل إلى السامع مع الكلام الذى يصل إلى أذنيه 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
اسكب نفسك أمام الله قبل الخدمة ، لكى يعطيك الكلمة المناسبة النافعة للناس - قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الذى أختبر محبة الله له ، يجد دافعاً داخلياً يدفعه إلى الحديث عن محبة الله 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لا تستطيع أن تكون ذا تأثير روحى فى إنسان ، إلا إذا كانت هناك محبة بينك وبينه
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الخادم المتواضع لا يستعرض معلوماته ، إنما يقدم التعليم فى أسلوب روحى هادىء ولا يحاول أن يفلسف المعلومات 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أحذر أن تفقدك الخدمة تواضعك ، لأن كثيرين كانوا متواضعين قبل الخدمة ثم تغيروا ، أما أنت فلا تكن كذلك - قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الخادم الروحى هو لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة ، وأيقونة طاهرة يتبارك بها كل من يراها . وهو سلم يصل إلى السماء دائماً ، يصعد عليه تلاميذه إلى فوق 
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الخادم الروحى هو إنجيل متجسد ، أو هو كنيسة متحركة هو صورة الله أمام تلاميذه . هو نموذج للمثل العليا ، وقدوة للعمل الصالح ، ووسيلة إيضاح لكل الفضائل - قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*


----------



## max mike (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



nemo قال:


> يارب اعطنى الانتصار
> ميرسى يا مايكل الرب يباركك





*شكرا لمتابعتك الدايمة والجميلة نيمو
منورة الموضوع دايما*


----------



## max mike (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
87: 1 اساسه في الجبال المقدسة 




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

87: 2 الرب احب ابواب صهيون اكثر من جميع مساكن يعقوب 




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

87: 3 قد قيل بك امجاد يا مدينة الله سلاه 





برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

87: 4 اذكر رهب و بابل عارفتي هوذا فلسطين و صور مع كوش هذا ولد هناك 




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
87: 5 و لصهيون يقال هذا الانسان و هذا الانسان ولد فيها و هي العلي يثبتها 







برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
87: 6 الرب يعد في كتابة الشعوب ان هذا ولد هناك سلاه 




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
87: 7 و مغنون كعازفين كل السكان فيك 





برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
هذه خطايا وراء ظهرى تجرى دون ان ابصرها و قد جءت اليوم لادانة غيرى عن خطاياه + + + الانبا موسى الاسود





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

ليست خطية بلا مغفرة الا التى بلا توبة + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
88: 1 يا رب اله خلاصي بالنهار و الليل صرخت امامك 






برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
88: 2 فلتات قدامك صلاتي امل اذنك الى صراخي 





برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
88: 3 لانه قد شبعت من المصائب نفسي و حياتي الى الهاوية دنت ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> 
> 87: 2 الرب احب ابواب صهيون اكثر من جميع مساكن يعقوب



*ميرررسى يا ماكس
ربنا يعوضك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آمين
أشكرك يارب
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*


----------



## max mike (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ​
> *ميرررسى يا ماكس
> ربنا يعوضك *





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمين
> أشكرك يارب
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *







​


----------



## max mike (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز54: 7 لانه من كل ضيق نجاني و باعدائي رات عيني


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز55: 2 استمع لي و استجب لي اتحير في كربتي و اضطرب


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز55: 1 اصغ يا الله الى صلاتي و لا تتغاض عن تضرعي


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز55: 16 اما انا فالى الله اصرخ و الرب يخلصني


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز55: 17 مساء و صباحا و ظهرا اشكو و انوح فيسمع صوتي


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
55: 22 الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك لا يدع الصديق يتزعزع الى الابد


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز56: 3 في يوم خوفي انا عليك اتكل


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز56: 11 على الله توكلت فلا اخاف ماذا يصنعه بي الانسان


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز56: 13 لانك نجيت نفسي من الموت نعم و رجلي من الزلق لكي اسير قدام الله في نور الاحياء


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز57: 2 اصرخ الى الله العلي الى الله المحامي عني


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز59: 10 الهي رحمته تتقدمني الله يريني باعدائي


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز59: 16 اما انا فاغني بقوتك و ارنم بالغداة برحمتك لانك كنت ملجا لي و مناصا في يوم ضيقي​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> مز55: 2 استمع لي و استجب لي اتحير في كربتي و اضطرب



*جميل خالص يا ماكس
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Nemo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> مز55: 2 استمع لي و استجب لي اتحير في كربتي و اضطرب
> ​*



امين يارب اسمع واستجب لى عاجلا


----------



## Twin (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5**مز55: 2 *
> *استمع لي و استجب لي اتحير في كربتي و اضطرب*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*نعم يارب أشكرك يا إلهى أنا مستهلش محبتك يا ربى.*


----------



## max mike (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
أم28:12 سَبِيلُ الْبِرِّ يُفْضِي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَفِي طَرِيقِهِ خُلُودٌ


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"اسْتَمِعْ لِصَوْتِ دُعَائيِ يَا مَلِكي وَإِلهِي لأَنّي إِلَيْكَ أُصَلّي" 
(مز2:5) 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَلاَ تَبْعُدْ. يَا قُوَّتي أَسْرِعْ إِلَى نُصْرَتي" 
(مز19:22) 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إش22:48 أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَلاَ سَلاَمَ لَهُمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أم5:23 لاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْ خُبْزِ رَجُلٍ بَخِيلٍ، وَلاَ تَشْتَهِ أَطَايِبَهُ، لأَنَّهُ يُفَكِّرُ دَائِماً فِي الثَّمَنِ. فَتَتَقَيَّأَ اللُّقَمَ الَّتِي أَكَلْتَهَا وَتَذْهَبَ كَلِمَاتُ إِطْرَائِكَ سُدًى! 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
جا4:5 عِنْدَمَا تَنْذِرُ نَذْراً لِلهِ لاَ تُمَاطِلْ فِي الْوَفَاءِ بِهِ. 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
أم9:29 إِنْ خَاصَمَ الْحَكِيمُ سَفِيهاً، لَنْ يَجِدَ رَاحَةً، سَوَاءٌ غَضِبَ السَّفِيهُ أَوْ ضَحِكَ


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
إش9:26 عِنْدَمَا تَسُودُ أَحْكَامُكَ فِي الأَرْضِ يَتَعَلَّمُ أَهْلُهَا الْعَدْلَ. 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز21:31 مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ لأَنَّهُ أَحَاطَنِي بِرَحْمَتِهِ الْعَجِيبَةِ وَكَأَنِّي فِي مَدِينَةٍ مُحَصَّنَةٍ


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
نش8:2 صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي! هَا هُوَ آتٍ طَافِراً عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَاثِباً فَوْقَ التِّلاَلِ. 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
أم8:14 حِكْمَةُ الْعَاقِلِ فِي تَبَيُّنِ حُسْنِ مَسْلَكِهِ، وَغَبَاوَةُ الْجُهَّالِ فِي ارْتِكَابِ خِدَعِهِمْ


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أم17:15 أَكْلَةٌ مِنَ الْبُقُولِ فِي جَوٍّ مُشَبَّعٍ بِالْمَحَبَّةِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَكْلِ وَجْبَةٍ مِنْ لَحْمِ عِجْلٍ مَعْلُوفٍ فِي جَوٍّ مِنَ الْبَغْضَاءِ.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> "اسْتَمِعْ لِصَوْتِ دُعَائيِ يَا مَلِكي وَإِلهِي لأَنّي إِلَيْكَ أُصَلّي"
> (مز2:5)


*الله جميل خالص النهارده يا ماكس
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Tota Christ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> * برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> * 55: 22 الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك لا يدع الصديق يتزعزع الى الابد*





> * برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> * جا4:5 عِنْدَمَا تَنْذِرُ نَذْراً لِلهِ لاَ تُمَاطِلْ فِي الْوَفَاءِ بِهِ. *



*thank you so much*


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميـــــــــــن
مستهلش محبتك ورجمتك يارب*


----------



## max mike (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملائكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إن الله يقدم لك ذاته، فأحبه لكي تحصل عليه (القديس أغسطينوس) 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/ 5 
المحبة هي رأس الفضائل ، وسبــب جميع الخيرات (القديس مار افرام السرياني)


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6 
النار في طبعها تحرق وتطهر، هكذا والحب في طبعه أنه يحرق بالمحبة ويبقى بالاحتمال (الشيخ الروحاني)


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
متى سمعت أن قريبك أو صديقك قد عابك في غيابك أو حضورك فأظهر له حبك وتقديرك (مار يوحنا كليماكوس


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أساس الحب هو الإتضاع (الشيخ الروحاني)


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 
بالمحبة تتجدد لتصبح إنساناً جديداً وارثاً العهد الجديد، و منشداً نشيداً جديدا ً( القديس أغسطينوس) 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الي 20 /10
اكرموا بعضكم بعضاً لتكون السلامة والمحبة بينكم (القديس مكاريوس الكبير) 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
يوستينا شابة صغيرة لكن بالصلاة الدائمة هي قوة الله اللانهائية ( أبونا بيشوى كامل)


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
حينما ازدات احزانى واتعابى فليشرق نور وجهك على ليبدد اتعابى( الشيخ الروحاني )


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إذا اشتدت عليك الأفكار ولم تستطع أن تصلي بفكر منجمع أترك الصلاة واسجد قائلاً: أنا لا أريد أن اعد ألفاظًا ولكنني جئت أطلب معونة الله(مار اسحق السرياني)


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
التوبة تعيد حياة المعمودية التى للغفران التوبة هى ام الحياة وطوبى لمن يولد منها التوبة تخلص المسبيين وتعيدهم الى ميراثهم( الشيخ الروحانى)


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لاتخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة .. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق(القديس اغسطينوس)​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آمين تعالى أيها الرب يســــــــــــوع*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *​*​​
> *برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 *
> *يوستينا شابة صغيرة لكن بالصلاة الدائمة هي قوة الله اللانهائية ( أبونا بيشوى كامل)*​


 

امممممممممممممم
ميرسي مايكل
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> حينما ازدات احزانى واتعابى فليشرق نور وجهك على ليبدد اتعابى( الشيخ الروحاني )


 
​شكرا كتييير يا ماكس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/ 5
> المحبة هي رأس الفضائل ، وسبــب جميع الخيرات (القديس مار افرام السرياني)



*جميل خالص يا ماكس
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## max mike (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
أر24:10 قَوِّمْنِي يَا رَبُّ بِحَقِّكَ لاَ بِغَضَبِكَ، لِئَلاَّ تُلاَشِيَنِي. 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
نش8:2 صَوْتُ حَبِيبِي! هَا هُوَ آتٍ طَافِراً عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَاثِباً فَوْقَ التِّلاَلِ. 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
جا13:3إِنَّ مِنْ نِعَمِ اللهِ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ وَيَشْرَبَ وَيَسْتَمْتِعَ بِمَا يَجْنِيهِ مِنْ كَدِّهِ


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مر إر55:3 اسْتَغَثْتُ بِاسْمِكَ يَا رَبُّ مِنْ أَعْمَاقِ الْجُبِّ. 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أم16:10 عَمَلُ الصِّدِّيقِ يُفْضِي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَرِبْحُ الشِّرِّيرِ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
أم11:24 أَنْقِذِ الْمَسُوقِينَ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ وَرُدَّ الْمُتَعَثِّرِينَ الذَّاهِبِينَ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ. 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9الي الى 20/10
أم20:25 مَنْ يَشْدُو بِالأَغَانِي لِقَلْبٍ كَئِيبٍ يَكُونُ كَنَزْعِ الثَّوْبِ فِي يَوْمٍ قَارِسِ الْبُرُودَةِ، أَوْ كَخَلٍّ عَلَى نَطْرُونٍ. 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"أم11:10 فَمُ الصِّدِّيقِ يَنْبُعُ بِكَلاَمِ الْحَيَاةِ، أَمَّا فَمُ الشِّرِّيرِ فَيَطْغَى عَلَيْهِ الظُّلْمُ. 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إش33:10 الرَّبَّ الْقَدِيرَ يُحَطِّمُ الأَغْصَانَ بِعُنْفُوَانٍ. فَكُلُّ مُتَطَاولٍ يُقْطَعُ، وَكُلُّ مُتَشامِخٍ يُذَلُّ. 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إش5:22أَنَّ لِلسَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ الْقَدِيرِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ يَوْماً يَبُثُّ فِيهِ الرُّعْبَ، وَالذِّلَّةَ، وَالْفَوْضَى. 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إش15-16:33السَّالِكُ فِي الْبِرِّ، وَالنَّاطِقُ بِالْحَقِّ، وَالنَّابِذُ رِبْحَ الظُّلْمِ، وَالنَّافِضُ يَدَيْهِ مِنْ قَبْضِ الرِّشْوَةِ، الصَّامُّ أُذُنَيْهِ عَنِ الاسْتِمَاعِ إِلَى مُؤَامَرَاتِ سَفْكِ الدِّمَاءِ، الْمُغْمِضُ عَيْنَيْهِ عَنِ التَّأَمُّلِ فِي الشَّرِّ، هُوَ الَّذِي يَسْكُنُ فِي الْعَلاَءِ. 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أم7:3 بِدَايَةُ الْحِكْمَةِ أَنْ تَكْسَبَ حِكْمَةً، وَاقْتَنِ الْفِطْنَةَ وَلَوْ بَذَلْتَ كُلَّ مَا تَمْلِكُ. مَجِّدْهَا فَتُمَجِّدَكَ، اعْتَنِقْهَا فَتُكْرِمَكَ.​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> * أم11:24 أَنْقِذِ الْمَسُوقِينَ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ وَرُدَّ الْمُتَعَثِّرِينَ الذَّاهِبِينَ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ.*


اميــــــــــن
ميرسى ليك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *​*​​
> 
> *برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11*
> *"أم11:10 فَمُ الصِّدِّيقِ يَنْبُعُ بِكَلاَمِ الْحَيَاةِ، أَمَّا فَمُ الشِّرِّيرِ فَيَطْغَى عَلَيْهِ الظُّلْمُ. *​
> ...


​
ميرسى مايكل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## max mike (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *نعم يارب أشكرك يا إلهى أنا مستهلش محبتك يا ربى.*





Dona Nabil قال:


> ​*الله جميل خالص النهارده يا ماكس
> ربنا يعوضك*





Tota Christ قال:


> *thank you so much*
> 
> 
> ​





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــن
> مستهلش محبتك ورجمتك يارب*





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمين تعالى أيها الرب يســــــــــــوع*





marmora jesus قال:


> امممممممممممممم
> ميرسي مايكل
> ربنا معاك ويباركك​





tasoni queena قال:


> ​شكرا كتييير يا ماكس​





Dona Nabil قال:


> ​
> *جميل خالص يا ماكس
> ربنا يعوضك*





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اميــــــــــن
> ميرسى ليك يا مايكل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​





govany shenoda قال:


> [/center]
> 
> ميرسى مايكل
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك








​


----------



## max mike (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ​
> *جميل خالص يا ماكس
> ربنا يعوضك*





Nemo قال:


> امين يارب اسمع واستجب لى عاجلا





Twin قال:


> [/CENTER]








​


----------



## max mike (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
 ثق ان الذي أختار لك الطريق لن يتركك في منتصفه



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تقل أنك لا تستطيع أن تؤثر فى الآخرين ، فإنك مادمت مسيحيا حقاً يستحيل ألا تكون مؤثراً



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
+ إن اللَّه يريد هذه التوبة : حينما تنتصر الروح على الجسد في فترة الصوم ، وتستطيع أن تُخضِع الجسد وتصلبه مع كافة أهوائه .



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إذا أكمل الإنسان جميع الحسنات وفي قلبه حقد على أخيه ، فهو غريب عن الله ...



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إن التأمل المتواصل في صلب ربنا يكسب النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
هدئ قلبك عن الكلام وحرك قلبك بعملك الخفى لتحل عليك النعمة دائما



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
عاتب نفسك فإن هذا أفضل من أن تُعاتَب



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الكلمة الطيبة التى تقولها اليوم ستأتى بثمرها غدا



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
فم الطاهر يتكلم كل ساعة على خالقه وعن سلامه بفرح ويتعزى به



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
سأتوب الآن وليس غدا فهذه اللحظة فى يدى ولكن غدا فى يد الله



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ،
وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
تفكر فى كل يوم أنه آخر ما يبقى لك فى العالم ،
فإن ذلك ينقذك من الخطية​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
هدئ قلبك عن الكلام وحرك قلبك بعملك الخفى لتحل عليك النعمة دائما
**جمييلة اوى *
*ميرسى يا ماكس *​


----------



## max mike (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ارحمني يارب ، لأنك لو لم ترحمني أنت ، لا يمكن أن يرحمني أحد غيرك. لو أن قلبك أنت قد أُغلِقَ، لا أجد قلباً آخر . رحمتك هيَ الستر الذي أختبئ وراءه فلا تظهر خطاياي . رحمتك هيَ أساس الفداء . هيَ أساس الخلاص + + +قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اللـه قد يسمح لقوى الشر أن تقوم علينا. ولكنه في نفس الوقت يأمر القوات السمائية أن تقف معنا وتحمينا. ونحن نغني مع أليشع النبي الذي اجتاز نفس التجربة + + +قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
عجيب أن الله يريدنا ونحن لا نريده ، عجيب أن ننشغ عن أخلص حبيب يكلمنا ولا نجيب ، يدعونا إليه فلا نستجيب + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا تكن كثير التوبيخ للناس وإن إضطررت لذلك ليكن ذلك دون أن تجرح أحداً + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ليس نجاح الخدمة فى كثرة عدد المخدومين وإنما فى الذين غيرت الخدمة حياتهم وأوصلتهم إلى الله + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
حقا أن رابح النفوس حكيم و أسلوب الأنسان قد يتوقف عليه أحيانا نجاحه أو فشله+ + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الذي يرى أن قوته هيَ اللَّـه نفسه ، لا يتكل على ذاته ومواهبه وذكائه وإمكانياته ، ولا يتكل على ذراع بشري إنما يكفيه اللَّـه وحده ، يحارب به ، وينتصر به ، ويقوده الرب في موكب نصرته+ + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الإنسان القوى فى فكره الواثق من قوة منطقه ودفاعه يتكلم فى هدوء بدافع من الثقة ، أما الضعيف فإذا فقد المنطق والرأى تثور أعصابه ويعلوا صوته + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إن أولاد الله يجب أن يكونوا أقوياء فى مبادئهم ثابتين راسخين لا يتزعزعون أمام تهكمات الأشرار+ + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إن الذين تعودوا السهر مع الله إذا ناموا تكون قلوبهم أيضاً معه + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

بر
ج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الصلاة هى تسليم الحياة لله ليدبرها بنفسه " لتكن مشيئتك " + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ، فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك + + + قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميـــــــــــن
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*أشكرك*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## max mike (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الذى يقرأفى الكتب لاجل معرفة طريق الفضيلة ينفتح امامه طريق الفضيلة + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
المحبة هى والدة كل الفضائل ومنشئة القديسين ومكملة الابرار + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا تجعل المحبة تبرد بينك وبين اخيك لامور قد حصلت مهما تكن بل اشعل نار المحبة + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
تمسك بالتواضع لان من يتضع يرتفع والمتواضع محبوب من الله والناس ومنظره مخيف للشياطين بل محبوب من الملائكة والقديسين اعلم انه اذا كان الكبرياء اشر الرذائل فيكون التواضع اعظم الفضائل + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
يقول الاباء القديسون عن التواضع هو ان يحسب الانسان نفسه اصغر واحقر من سائر البشر وهذا هو التضاع مع الناس اما التضاع قدام الله هو ان يحسب الانسان نفسه خاطئا ولم يصنع صلاحا واحدا امام الله + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الكرامة الحقيقية هى التى تكون من الله اما الكرامة العالمية فتضر بصاحبها + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
تمسك بالتواضع لان المتواضع الحقيقى لا يبالى بكرامة ولا باهانة + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
اجلس بينك وبين نفسك كل آخر نهار وحاسب ذاتك عما عملته واحزن على الهفوات التى تعرف انك انغلبت منها+ + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كن كتاجر نشيط يعرف ربحه من خسارته انظر هل فى هذا اليوم انت متقدم فى النعمة عن امس واول امس؟ + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اجلس بينك وبين نفسك واجمع افكارك وقل ماذا عملنا فى هذا اليوم مما يرضى الله؟وماذا عملنا مما يغضبه؟فان وجدت نفسك عملت اعمالا ترضى الله فسر وافرح وزد كل يوم على اعمالك وان كنت ارتكبت هفوات فاطلب بكل قلبك لكى يغفرها لك الرب واحرص كل الحرص ان لا تعود لمثل هذه الهفوة + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
اصطلح مع نفسك فتصطلح معك السماء والارض + + + البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تكتم افكارك بل اجتهد ان تنقى افكارك بالاعتراف + + + البابا كيرلس السادس ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
*

> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> * الكرامة الحقيقية هى التى تكون من الله اما الكرامة العالمية فتضر بصاحبها + + + البابا كيرلس السادس*



جميلة يا ابويا 
ميرسى يا مايكل​


----------



## max mike (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَكُونُ مُعْتَمَدَكَ وَيَصُونُ رِجْلَكَ مِنْ أَنْ تُؤْخَذَ (ام 3: 26 )


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لأَنَّكَ أَقَمْتَ حَقِّي وَدَعْوَايَ. جَلَسْتَ عَلَى الْكُرْسِيِّ قَاضِياً عَادِلاً.( مز 9 : 4 )


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إِنْ لَمْ تَعْرِفِي أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمِيلَةُ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ فَاخْرُجِي عَلَى آثَارِ الْغَنَمِ وَارْعَيْ جِدَاءَكِ 
عِنْدَ مَسَاكِنِ الرُّعَاةِ (نش 1 :8 )


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7 
مَنْ يَسْتُرْ مَعْصِيَةً يَطْلُبُ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَمَنْ يُكَرِّرُ أَمْراً يُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ الأَصْدِقَاءِ ( ام 17 :9 )


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
و لكن سيأتي كلص في الليل يوم الرب الذي تزول فيه السماوات بضجيج و تنحل العناصر محترقة و تحترق الارض و المصنوعات التي فيها (بطرس 3 : 10


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
13التِّينَةُ أَخْرَجَتْ فِجَّهَا وَقُعَالُ الْكُرُومِ تُفِيحُ رَائِحَتَهَا. قُومِي يَا حَبِيبَتِي يَا جَمِيلَتِي وَتَعَالَيْ ( نش 2 : 13 )


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
يُوجَدُ ذَهَبٌ وَكَثْرَةُ لَآلِئَ أَمَّا شِفَاهُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ فَمَتَاعٌ ثَمِينٌ. ( ام 20 : 15 )


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
كَمُمْسِكٍ أُذُنَيْ كَلْبٍ هَكَذَا مَنْ يَعْبُرُ وَيَتَعَرَّضُ لِمُشَاجَرَةٍ لاَ تَعْنِيهِ ( ام 26 : 17 )


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
بل قدسوا الرب الاله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائماً لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة و خوف (1بطرس 3 : 15)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
حَوِّلِي عَنِّي عَيْنَيْكِ فَإِنَّهُمَا قَدْ غَلَبَتَانِي. شَعْرُكِ كَقَطِيعِ الْمَعْزِ الرَّابِضِ فِي جِلْعَادَ.(نش 6 : 5 )


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مَنْ يَحْفَظُ فَمَهُ وَلِسَانَهُ يَحْفَظُ مِنَ الضِّيقَاتِ نَفْسَهُ.(ام 21 : 23 )


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إِنَّمَا اللهُ يَفْدِي نَفْسِي مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُنِي.( مز 49 : 15 ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميــــــــــن علمنى يارب يسوع

ميرسى أستاذى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
بل قدسوا الرب الاله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائماً لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة و خوف (1بطرس 3 : 15)


شكرا ماكس 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Nemo (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> لأَنَّكَ أَقَمْتَ حَقِّي وَدَعْوَايَ. جَلَسْتَ عَلَى الْكُرْسِيِّ قَاضِياً عَادِلاً.( مز 9 : 4 )
> 
> ​*



اصنع معى ليس حسب خطاياى ولكن حسب رحمتك يا الهى

ميرسى مايك الرب يباركك


----------



## max mike (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
باستطاعتنا إن أردنا ألا نكون في الجسد ولا على الأرض بل في الروح في السماء + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس كمن يجد كنزا + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصلاة تحول القلوب اللحمية الى قلوب روحانية,والقلوب الفاترة الى قلوب غيورة,والقلوب البشرية الى قلوب سماوية + + +القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ان كان ابن الله قد صار ابنا للعذراء فلا تشك يا ابن ادم انك تصير ابنا لله (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
ولد بالجسد لكى تولد انت ثانية حسب الروح ولد من امرأة لكى تصير انت ابنا لله (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)



8/21إلى9/20 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
ياإلهى؛ يارب السماء والأرض أنا الخاطئ الذى يستحق العار، الغير مهتم بالأمور الروحية اذكرنى ياسيدى عندما تأتى فى ملكوتك + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ياإلهى؛ إجعلنى مستحقاً أن أحبك بكل قوتى وعقلى وقلبى ، وأن أعمل إرادتك فى كل شئ+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
ياإلهى؛ كل ماتأمر بـه ، ياإلهى كل ماتعرفه صالحاً لىَّ ، ياإلهىكل ماتريده اجعلنى أسلك حسب مشيئتك + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ياإلهى؛ لتكن مشيئتك وليست مشيئتى بشفاعات وصلوات السيدة العذراء الطاهرة مريم وجميع قديسيك لأنك ممجد فى كل الدهور أمين+ + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أعطنى يارب: روحك القدوس النار غير الهيولية التى لا يفكر فيـها، 
التى تأكل كل الضعيفات وتحرق الموجودات الرديئة 
ليميت حواس الجسد التى على الأرض + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
انتظر ذاك الذى يثبتنا ويعطينا عربون الروح وأى عربون هذا: الروح القدس وعطاياه.
القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الكنيسه مستشفى فيها المرضى يخدمون المرضى + + + يوحنا ذهبى الفم​*


----------



## Nemo (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس كمن يجد كنزا + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
> 
> ​*




سامحنى يارب على تقصيرى


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس كمن يجد كنزا + + + القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم​*



*مقوله جميله اوووى يا ماكس
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> انتظر ذاك الذى يثبتنا ويعطينا عربون الروح وأى عربون هذا: الروح القدس وعطاياه.
> القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
> ​*




*تسلم ايديك يا مايكل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## max mike (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> هدئ قلبك عن الكلام وحرك قلبك بعملك الخفى لتحل عليك النعمة دائما
> **جمييلة اوى *
> *ميرسى يا ماكس *​





abotarbo قال:


> *آميـــــــــــن
> أشكرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





abotarbo قال:


> *أشكرك*
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​





+bent el3dra+ قال:


> *
> *
> 
> جميلة يا ابويا
> ميرسى يا مايكل​





abotarbo قال:


> *آميــــــــــن علمنى يارب يسوع
> 
> ميرسى أستاذى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





tasoni queena قال:


> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> بل قدسوا الرب الاله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائماً لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة و خوف (1بطرس 3 : 15)
> 
> 
> ...





nemo قال:


> اصنع معى ليس حسب خطاياى ولكن حسب رحمتك يا الهى
> 
> ميرسى مايك الرب يباركك





*
شكرا خالص ليكم ولتشجيعكم الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## max mike (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



nemo قال:


> سامحنى يارب على تقصيرى





dona nabil قال:


> *مقوله جميله اوووى يا ماكس
> ربنا يعوضك*





mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم ايديك يا مايكل
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*




*

شكرا خالص ليكم ولتشجيعكم الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آمين ....يارب يسوع كما يحسن فى عينيك يا إلهى*

*ميرسى لتعبكم
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## max mike (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز22: 26 يأكل الودعاء و يشبعون يسبح الرب طالبوه تحيا قلوبكم الى الابد 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز23: 1 الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز23: 2 في مراع خضر يربضني الى مياه الراحة يوردني 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز23: 3 يرد نفسي يهديني الى سبل البر من اجل اسمه 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز23: 4 ايضا اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معي عصاك و عكازك هما يعزيانني 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز23: 5 ترتب قدامي مائدة تجاه مضايقي مسحت بالدهن راسي كاسي ريا 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
مز23: 6 انما خير و رحمة يتبعانني كل ايام حياتي و اسكن في بيت الرب الى مدى الايام 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
مز25: 1 اليك يا رب ارفع نفسي 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز25: 2 يا الهي عليك توكلت فلا تدعني اخزى لا تشمت بي اعدائي 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز25: 3 ايضا كل منتظريك لا يخزوا ليخز الغادرون بلا سبب 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز25: 4 طرقك يا رب عرفني سبلك علمني 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز25: 5 دربني في حقك و علمني لانك انت اله خلاصي اياك انتظرت اليوم كله​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آمين يارب يسوع 

أشكرك أستاذى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الرااااااااااائعة*


----------



## max mike (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
سلاما اترك لكم سلامى اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا فلا تضطرب قلوبكم و لا ترهب. 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
هوذا على كفى نقشتكم.


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الاب هى هذه:اقتناء اليتامى و الارامل فى ضيقتهم و حفظ الانسان نفسه بلا دنس فى العالم.


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ان كان العالم يبغضكم فا اعلموا انه قد بغضنى قبلكم.


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
رابح النفوس حكيم.


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
بل قدسوا الرب فى قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمحاربة كل من يسالكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم بوداعة و خوف.


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان الخلاص مستعد ان يعلن فى الزمان الاخير.


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
الاتكال على الرب خير من الاتكال على البشر.


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اما انا فأقول لكم احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم.


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
فاخضعوا لله قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم.


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
حتى كما مكتوب "من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب".​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> هوذا على كفى نقشتكم.


*الله على الوعد الجميل
ميرررسى ماكس
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## max mike (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
((لا تضربك الشمس فى النهار ولا القمر فى الليل))مزامير6:121


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
((لا تخاصم انسانا بدون سبب.ان لم يكن قد صنع معك شرا))امثال30:3


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
((مجتهدين ان تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام))افسس3:4


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
((لا تقل انى اجازى شرا.انتظر الرب فيخلصك))امثال22:20


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
((لأنه حيث الغيره والتحذب هناك التشويش وكل امر ردىء ))يعقوب16:3


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
((لكن الاخ يحاكم الاخ وذلك عند غير المؤمنين))كورنثوس6:16


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
((ويكون انى قبلما يدعون انا اجيب وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد انا اسمع))اشعياء65: 24 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
((ادعنى فأجيبك واخبرك بعظائم وعوائص لم تعرفها))ارميا33: 3


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
((طلبت الى الرب فأستجاب لي ومن كل مخاوفى انقذنى))مزامير34: 4


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
((لأنه تعلق بي انجيه.ارفعه لأنه عرف اسمى))مزامير14:91


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
((مبارك الله الذى لم يبعد صلاتى ولا رحمته عنى))مزامير20:66


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
((تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لانكم تطلبون رديا لكى تنفقوا فى لذاتكم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــن*
*
ميرسى استاذى لتعبكم
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
((لكن الاخ يحاكم الاخ وذلك عند غير المؤمنين))كورنثوس6:16
ميرسى ليك يا مايكل
ربنا يعوض تعبك
*


----------



## Nemo (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ((لا تخاصم انسانا بدون سبب.ان لم يكن قد صنع معك شرا))امثال30:3
> 
> ​*



حاضر يارب وشكرا ع رسالتك
ميرسى مايكل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
احتمل الخزي و الحزن من اجل اسم المسيح بإتضاع و قلب شغال و أطرح امامه ضعفك فسيكون لك الرب قوة + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إذا حسن لك الزنا فأقتله بالتواضع و الجأ بنفسك الي الله فتستريح و إذا حوربت بجمال الجسد فتذكر نتونته بعد الموت فإنك تستريح + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اختبر نفسك كل يوم و تأمل في أي المحاربات انتصرت ولا تثق بنفسك بل قل الرحمة والعون هما من الله لا تظن في نفسك انك أجدت شيئاً من الصلاح الي آخر نسمة في حياتك + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
اذا تقبل الإنسان الزجر و التوبيخ فإن ذلك يولد له الأتضاع + + + الانبا موسى الاسود

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
تواضع القلب يتقدم الفضائل كلها و الكبرياء هو اساس الشرور كلها + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
فلنلزم الأتضاع في كل امر و في كل عمل + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
عمي النفس يأتي من :- البغضة لأخيك – الأذدراء بالمساكين خاصة –الحسد و الوقيعة + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
احفظ سمعك لئلا تجمع لك حزناً في ذاتك + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
احفظ عينيك لئلا يمتلئ قلبك اشباحاً خفية + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
احفظ لسانك ليسكن فى قلبك خوف الله + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
اربعة مصدر ظلمة للعقل :- مقت الرفيق – الأذدراء به – حسده – سؤ الظن به + + + الانبا موسى الاسود



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اربعة يحتاج اليها العقل كل ساعة : الصلاة الدائمة بسجود قلبي – محاربة الأفكار - أن تعتبر ذاتك خاطئاً – أن لا تدين أحداً + + + الانبا موسى الاسود​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

أشكرك أستاذى
بركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم*


----------



## shona (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
فلنلزم الأتضاع في كل امر و في كل عمل + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمين ....يارب يسوع كما يحسن فى عينيك يا إلهى*
> 
> *ميرسى لتعبكم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمين يارب يسوع
> 
> أشكرك أستاذى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الرااااااااااائعة*





Dona Nabil قال:


> ​*الله على الوعد الجميل
> ميرررسى ماكس
> ربنا يعوضك​*





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــــــن*
> *
> ميرسى استاذى لتعبكم
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> ((لكن الاخ يحاكم الاخ وذلك عند غير المؤمنين))كورنثوس6:16
> ميرسى ليك يا مايكل
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> *





Nemo قال:


> حاضر يارب وشكرا ع رسالتك
> ميرسى مايكل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> أشكرك أستاذى
> بركة طفل المذود تكون معاكم*





shona قال:


> 21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
> فلنلزم الأتضاع في كل امر و في كل عمل + + + الانبا موسى الاسود






*شكرا خاااااالص ليكم على المتابعة الجميلة للموضوع​*





​


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 69: 33 لان الرب سامع للمساكين و لا يحتقر اسراه 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز 70: 1 اللهم الى تنجيتي يا رب الى معونتي اسرع 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز 70: 2 ليخز و يخجل طالبو نفسي ليرتد الى خلف و يخجل المشتهون لي شرا 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز 70: 4 و ليبتهج و يفرح بك كل طالبيك و ليقل دائما محبو خلاصك ليتعظم الرب 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز 70: 5 اما انا فمسكين و فقير اللهم اسرع الي معيني و منقذي انت يا رب لا تبطؤ 



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز 71: 1 بك يا رب احتميت فلا اخزى الى الدهر 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز 71: 2 بعدلك نجني و انقذني امل الي اذنك و خلصني 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز 71: 3 كن لي صخرة ملجا ادخله دائما امرت بخلاصي لانك صخرتي و حصني 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز 71: 4 يا الهي نجني من يد الشرير من كف فاعل الشر و الظالم 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز 71: 5 لانك انت رجائي يا سيدي الرب متكلي منذ صباي 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز71: 6 عليك استندت من البطن و انت مخرجي من احشاء امي بك تسبيحي دائما 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز 71: 7 صرت كآية لكثيرين اما انت فملجأي القوي ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميــــــــــــن تعال أيها الرب يسوع

ميرسى خالص لتعبكم*


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فيكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــ+++ـــــــــــــــــــــــــن
أخواتى فى المسيح اعذرونى لتجاهلى الموضوع لفترة 
باذن المسيح هحاول يستمر الموضوع زى الاول باستمرار​*


----------



## max mike (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اشر الرذائل هي ان يزكي الإنسان نفسه بنفسه + + + الانبا موسى الاسود 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اذا قمت كل يوم بالغداة تذكر انك ستعطي الله جواباً عن سائر اعمالك فلن تخطئ البته بل يسكن خوف الله فيك + + + الانبا موسى الاسود 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الترجمة الروجية لكلمة ضيقات تعني بركات وأكاليل... وهذه هي اللغة الروحية والذي يترجمها غير ذلك يتعب (قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث)


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها...بل احتملها بدون حزن (القديس مرقس)

21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
من أراد الإنتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة وصبر ازداد ضيقه بسببها (القديس مرقس)


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الأحزان المرسلة إلينا ليست سوى عناية الله بنا(القديس مارإسحق السرياني


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الحفظ من الفكر الردئ يأتي من :- القراءة في كتب الوصايا – طرح الكسل – القيام في الليل للصلاة و الأبتهال – التواضع دائماً + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ما يحارب العقل :- الغفلة و الكسل و التهاون + + + الانبا موسى الاسود


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
خير للإنسان أن يضع نفسه للموت من أن يضع جاره و لا يدينه في شيئ ما + + + الانبا موسى الاسود​*


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> اذا قمت كل يوم بالغداة تذكر انك ستعطي الله جواباً عن سائر اعمالك فلن تخطئ البته بل يسكن خوف الله فيك + + + الانبا موسى الاسود
> ...



جميلة اوى ميرسى يا مايكل
الرب يباركك


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> *اذا قمت كل يوم بالغداة تذكر انك ستعطي الله جواباً عن سائر اعمالك فلن تخطئ البته بل يسكن خوف الله فيك + + + الانبا موسى الاسود *​


*ربنا يسمع منك ونفذ *
*ببركة الأنبا موسي القوي*

*شكراً يا مايكل كتير علي عودة الموضوع*​


----------



## Nemo (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




twin قال:


> *ربنا يسمع منك ونفذ *
> *ببركة الأنبا موسي القوي*
> 
> *شكراً يا مايكل كتير علي عودة الموضوع*​



أمين يارب اسمع واستجب لنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> الأحزان المرسلة إلينا ليست سوى عناية الله بنا(القديس مارإسحق السرياني


*حلو خالص القول دة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## fullaty (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> خير للإنسان أن يضع نفسه للموت من أن يضع جاره و لا يدينه في شيئ ما + + + الانبا موسى الاسود​*



*حلوة اوى يا مايكل ميرسى كتيييير *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)*



واحنا واثقين دايما في عمل الله وعطاياه

ميرسي مايكل يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



nemo قال:


> جميلة اوى ميرسى يا مايكل
> الرب يباركك





twin قال:


> *ربنا يسمع منك ونفذ *
> *ببركة الأنبا موسي القوي*
> 
> *شكراً يا مايكل كتير علي عودة الموضوع*​





nemo قال:


> أمين يارب اسمع واستجب لنا





abotarbo قال:


> *حلو خالص القول دة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





fullaty قال:


> *حلوة اوى يا مايكل ميرسى كتيييير *​





نيفين رمزي قال:


> واحنا واثقين دايما في عمل الله وعطاياه
> 
> ميرسي مايكل يسوع يبارك خدمتك




*
شكرا للمتابعة الدايمة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم​*


----------



## max mike (21 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
تأمل خطيئتك بعمق ، تجد هناك مصاعد تستطيع الارتقاء بها + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
التوبة هى ترك الأمور الرديئة والندم عليها + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
التوبة إذا سكنت فى الإنسان ، فإنها تملأ النفس ندما وفرحا ، ندم على الزلات القديمة ، وفرح على الخيرات المنتظرة + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الويل للذى لا يبكى وينقى عيوبه، ما دام للتوبة وقت + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إذا أردت أن تبدأ بعمل صالح ، فهيىء نفسك أولا للتجارب التى ستعترضك ، ولا تتردد البتة + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
إذا رأت النعمة الإلهية أن الإنسان بدأ يتكبر ، فإنها تسمح بدخوله فى التجارب ليعرف ضعفه + + + ماراسحق السريانى


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا توجد فكرة صالحة وافدة إلى القلب ، إلا وتكون من النعمة الإلهية + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
أيها الإنسان : كم من المجاهدين منذ إنشاء العالم قد سقطوا من علو جهادهم لعدم شكرهم النعمة + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
من يحتقر المجد البشرى ، يؤهّل لمجد الله بالجسد والنفس معا + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
صلّ بلا ملل ، وتضرع بحرارة ، واطلب باجتهاد كثير ، حتى تنال الحماية . واحذر أن تتراخى فيما بعد + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لا تعتقد أن كل من يملك المعرفة الدنيوية يستطيع اقتناء المعرفة الروحية + + + ماراسحق السريانى 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إذا آمنت بالرب القادر على حفظك ، فلا تهتم ، بل قل لنفسك :إن الذى سلمته ذاتى يكفينى فى كل شىء + + + ماراسحق السريانى ​*


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> *التوبة هى ترك الأمور الرديئة والندم عليها + + + ماراسحق السريانى *​


 
*+ أمين +*​​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميـــــــن علمنى أنت يارب يسوع*


----------



## fullaty (21 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> إذا آمنت بالرب القادر على حفظك ، فلا تهتم ، بل قل لنفسك :إن الذى سلمته ذاتى يكفينى فى كل شىء + + + ماراسحق السريانى ​*



*حلوة وفى وقتها جدااااا​*


----------



## Nemo (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> التوبة هى ترك الأمور الرديئة والندم عليها + + + ماراسحق السريانى
> ​*



أمين يارب
 توبنى فأليك أتوب يا ملكى والهى
ميرسى يا مايكل الرب يباركك


----------



## max mike (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
سلاما اترك لكم سلامى اعطيكم ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا فلا تضطرب قلوبكم و لا ترهب. 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
هوذا على كفى نقشتكم.


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الاب هى هذه:اقتناء اليتامى و الارامل فى ضيقتهم و حفظ الانسان نفسه بلا دنس فى العالم.


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ان كان العالم يبغضكم فا اعلموا انه قد بغضنى قبلكم.


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
رابح النفوس حكيم.


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
بل قدسوا الرب فى قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمحاربة كل من يسالكم عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيكم بوداعة و خوف.


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان الخلاص مستعد ان يعلن فى الزمان الاخير.


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
الاتكال على الرب خير من الاتكال على البشر.


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اما انا فأقول لكم احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم.


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
فاخضعوا لله قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم.


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شىء


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
حتى كما مكتوب "من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب".​*


----------



## fullaty (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> حتى كما مكتوب "من افتخر فليفتخر بالرب".​*



:smi106:​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن


ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5**هوذا على كفى نقشتكم.*​




*أمين يارب .... صادق أنت وأمين*
*وأنا كلي ثقة في هذا *


*شكراً يا مايكل*​


----------



## max mike (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
((بكل تواضع ووداعه وبطول اناه محتملين بعضكم بعضا فى المحبه))افسس2:4


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
((من يحب اخاه يثبت فى النور وليس فيه عثره))1يوحنا10:2


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
((اين شوكتك يا موت.اين غلبتك يا هاويه))1كورنثوس15:55


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
((ايها الاولاد اطيعوا والديكم لأن هذا مرضي فى الرب))كولوسى20:3


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
((لأنك انت رجائى يا سيدى الرب متكلي منذ صباي ))مزامير5:71


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
((الذاهب ذهابا بالبكاء حاملا مبذر الذرع مجيئا يجىء بالترنم حاملا حزمه))مزامير6:126


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
((اسعى نحو الغرض لأجل جعالة دعوة الله العليا فى المسيح يسوع))فيلبى14:3 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
((يرسل من السماء ويخلصنى.عير الذى يتهممنى.يرسل الله رحمته وحقه))مزامير3:57


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
((جعلت الرب امامى فى كل حين. لانه عن يمينى فلا اتزعزع))مزامير8:16


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
((اسهروا.اثبتوا فى الايمان.كونوا رجالا.تقووا))1كورنثوس13:16


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
((تمسكت خطواتى بأثارك فما زلت قدماى))مزامير5:17


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
((فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ويعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر))متى24:7​*


----------



## fullaty (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> ((فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ويعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر))متى24:7​*



قوينا يارب لننفذ وصاياك 

ربنا يعوضك مايكل​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميـــــن
حلوة كتير آية النهاردة
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6*
* ((اين شوكتك يا موت.اين غلبتك يا هاويه))1كورنثوس15:55*

*امين يارب*
*ميرسى لك كتير مايك*
*يسوع يباركك*​


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> **برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> *((من يحب اخاه يثبت فى النور وليس فيه عثره))1يوحنا10:2*​


*صدقني يارب بحب الناس كلها ..... بس برده فيا عثره ... نقيني أنت يا من أحببتني*

*شكراً يا مايكل*​


----------



## Nemo (23 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ((من يحب اخاه يثبت فى النور وليس فيه عثره))1يوحنا10:2
> 
> ...


----------



## max mike (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
وجب على المسيح أن يصمت في آلامه, ولكنه لن يصمت في دينونته. (القديس أوغسطينوس)


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
هل تستطيع الشجرة أن ترتفع إن لم تعتمد على جذورها في الأرض. (القديس أوغسطينوس) 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
من الفردوس أعلنت المرأة الموت لرجلها, وفي الكنيسة أعلنت النساء الخلاص للرجال. (القديس أوغسطينوس)


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
151: 4 هو ارسل ملاكه، وحملني (واخذني) من غنم ابي ومسحني بدهن مسحته. هلليلويا


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لنفرض أن الله يريد أن يملأك عسلاً وأنت طافح بالخل فأين يضع العسل. (القديس أوغسطينوس)


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لن تكون سعيداً على ماأري, إن لم تحصل على ماتحب أياً كان. (القديس أوغسطينوس) 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لن تكون سعيداً إذا نلت ماتحب وكان هذا المحبوب مضراً. (القديس أوغسطينوس)


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لقد ولد المسيح من امرأة, ليواسي جنس النساء. (القديس أوغسطينوس)


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لقد صار الله متواضعاً, فأخجل أنت من كبريائك. (القديس أوغسطينوس)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لقد أمر الله ببعض الأمور التي لا نستطيع عملها, حتى نعرف أننا محتاجون لسؤاله. (القديس أوغسطينوس)


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
لزم المسيح الصمت في محاكمته, غير أنه لن يلزم الصمت متى أتي للدينونة. (القديس أوغسطينوس)


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا يوجد شيء يعزي الرجل الحزين, كما إذا رأي أحداً يحزن معه على شدته. (القديس أوغسطينوس)​*


----------



## fullaty (25 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> لا يوجد شيء يعزي الرجل الحزين, كما إذا رأي أحداً يحزن معه على شدته. (القديس أوغسطينوس)​*



*هكذا علمتنا يارب فرحا مع الفرحين وبكاء مع الباكين ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *لقد صار الله متواضعاً, فأخجل أنت من كبريائك. (القديس أوغسطينوس)*


*فعلا يارب كلى كبرياء فعلمنى انت التواضع **..آمين*


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*حظك اليوم مع المسيح

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مبارك الله الذى بمواد منظورة يربط عقولنا بمحبة خفاياه + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الصلاة تشجع الضمير ، وتلبس الحق قوة ، وتقوى الرجاء + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصلاة الكاملة ترشد إلى السماء وترذل محبة هذا العالم + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الصلاة التى لا تلازمها أفكار عالية فاضلة ، هى كلام ساذج ليس لها قوة عند الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الصلاة التى تقدم لله من القديسين لأجل الخطاة ، تشبه الدواء الذى يقدمه الطبيب للمرضى + + + ماراسحق السريانى

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الصلاة هى المفاوضة مع الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الذى يتهاون بالصلاة ويظن أنه له بابا آخر للتوبة ، فهو مخدوع من الشياطين + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
ألا تفهم أيها الأنسان الشقى ، أمام من أنت واقف تصلى + + + ماراسحق السريانى

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أحب العفة كى لا تخذل أمام الله عند الصلاة + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
بالصلاة نستدرج النعمة إلينا ، التى إذا أحسسنا بها ننسى الأرض وما فيها + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
بغير الصلاة المستمرة لا نقدر أن نقترب من الله + + + ماراسحق السريانى 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
وكما أن الطفل عندما يخاف يلتجىء بأذيال أبويه ، هكذا النفس كلما تضايقت تلتجىء إلى الله بالصلاة + + + ماراسحق السريانى 





صلوا من اجلى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## fullaty (26 يناير 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> وكما أن الطفل عندما يخاف يلتجىء بأذيال أبويه ، هكذا النفس كلما تضايقت تلتجىء إلى الله بالصلاة + + + ماراسحق السريانى
> 
> صلوا من اجلى​*



اعنا يالله على ما نمر به 

ربنا معاك يا مايكل ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## سرجيوُس (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك لتتكلم فيك الروح + + + القديس اغسطينوس 
امين
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## soso a (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل خااااااااااااااالص 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

جميل وانا متاااااااابع 

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*ياااااااااااااااااااااه بقالى كتير مدخلتش الموضوع الجميل ده
بجد انا آسف جداااااااااااااااااااا على الغيبة الطويلة دى
اعذرونى
باذن المسيح هيبقى متجدد كل يوم زى الاول باستمرار
صلولى كتير عشان الموضوع يستمر​*


----------



## max mike (14 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

لا تخف يا بني من التجارب كالذين يخافون الموت كأنه أمر غريب
وأعلم أن الموت هو مقدمة الخلود بل يجب أن تخاف من
هلاك النفس الذي هو عدم معرفة الله وخف الله دائما 
والتصق به ليكون لك خلاص مع القديسين


†+†+†+†+†


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

التجارب والضيقات والأحزان من عدل الله لذا يجب علينا أن 
لا نيأس من مكافأة الله التي تهب الحياة لنفوسنا 
لأن الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح



†+†+†+†+† 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

إذا هاجمتك التجارب فلا تفشل أمامها بل أطلب من الرب
أن تكون تلك التجربة سبب بركة



†+†+†+†+†



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجئ 
فلا تؤجل التوبة حتى لا تموت روحيا قبل أن تموت جسديا




†+†+†+†+†

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

تأمل في جراحات السيد المسيح الذي بجرحاته شفيتم 
كي تستطيع أن تتمتع بمشاهدتة إلي الآبد مع الملائكة والقديسين 




†+†+†+†+†

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

إن الله يقبل التوبة في أي لحظة حتى ولو آخر لحظة من لحظات
الحياة كاللص اليمين فالأمل في محبة الله متوفر فأسرع في التوبة
ولا تؤجلها كي تضاعف من اكليل الحياة الأبدي المعد لأولاد الله



†+†+†+†+†


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

يلزمنا أن نستعد للمعركة الروحية غير واضعين أمامنا سوي مجد
الحياة الأبدية وإكليل الإعترف بالرب غير مهتمين بما سيقابلنا
من عذابات 




†+†+†+†+† 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

ان كنا نتألم بسبب بغضة العالم فقد احتمل يسوع هذا 


†+†+†+†+†



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله
لا على ذاتك


†+†+†+†+†



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

فى كل يوم باكرا تذكر انك ستعطى الله جوابا عن اعمالك
فلا تخطئ وتسكن فيك مخافه الله . اعدد نفسك كل حين
للقاء الله حتى تصنع مشيئته




†+†+†+†+†

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

صلاة البار مفتاح السماء، وبقوتها يستطيع كل شيء.
هي حِمَى نفوسنا مصدر لكل الفضائل، السلم الذي نصعد به إلى الله، 
هي عمل الملائكة، هي أساس الايمان
†+†+†+†+






برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

كل فكر يحاربك اكشفه لمن اكبر منك روحانيه واعلم انه
لا شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل انسان يخفى افكاره رديئه كانت ام جيدة
†+†+†+†+†​*


----------



## Bent Christ (14 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

التجارب والضيقات والأحزان من عدل الله لذا يجب علينا أن
لا نيأس من مكافأة الله التي تهب الحياة لنفوسنا
لأن الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح

†+†+†+†+† 
تسلم ايدك يا مايك​*


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مصارعتنا ليست ضد البشر الذين نراهم يغضبون علينا اذ هم ليسوا الا اوان يستخدمها غيرهم 
هم ادوات فى يد الاخرين + + + القديس اغسطينوس 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك+ + + القديس أغسطينوس 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لقد كنت معي ولكن أنا من أجل شقاوتي لم أكن معك يا الله + + + القديس 
أغسطينوس 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
وأسفاه إنه من السهل أن تطلب أشياء من الله ولا تطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية
أفضل من العاطي+ + + القديس أغسطينوس 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ربي .. لست أدري ما تحمله لي الأيام لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئاً واحداً ثقتي أنك معي
تعتني بي وتحارب عني + + + القديس أغسطينوس 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إلهي .. أنت تحتضن وجودي برعايتك تسهر علىّ وكأنك نسيت الخليقة كلها .. تهبني عطاياك
وكأني أنا وحدي موضوع حبك+ + + القديس أغسطينوس 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
تقرا الكتاب فيتحدث الله اليك -- وتصلي فتتحدث الى الله+ + + القديس اغسطينوس


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
تذكر انك بالمسيح تمتلك كل شيئ + + + القديس ا غسطينوس


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
+ + +القديس اغسطينوس جلست على قمة العالم حينما أصبحت لا أخاف شيئا ولا أشتهى شيئا 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
تريد الآن أن ترث الأرض حذار من أن ترثك الأرض . إن كنت وديعا ورثتها أو قاسيا ورثتك .
سوف ترث الأرض حقا متى تمسكت بصانع السماء والأرض+ + +القديس اغسطينوس


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
بحق ليكن لك صديق تدعوه " نصف نفسى+ + +القديس اغسطينوس


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا توجد صداقة حقيقية ما لم تجعلها كوصلة تلحم النفوس فتلتصق معا بالحب المنسكب 
فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس + + +القديس اغسطينوس​*


----------



## Bent Christ (15 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك+ + + القديس أغسطينوس
> ...


*
جات فى وقتها
تسلم ايدك يا مايك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
أشكرك يارب
**

+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## max mike (15 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




m a r e e n قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> 
> التجارب والضيقات والأحزان من عدل الله لذا يجب علينا أن
> ...





m a r e e n قال:


> *
> جات فى وقتها
> تسلم ايدك يا مايك​*





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> أشكرك يارب
> **
> 
> +ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





*شكرا جداااااااااااااااااا ليكم وللتشجيع الجميل

صلوا من اجلى​*


----------



## max mike (16 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا 
آميـــــــــــــ++ــــــــــــ++ـــــــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
(يو:الاولى)(3: 1)أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ! مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
(يو:الاولى)(3: 23 )وَهَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتُهُ: أَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً كَمَا أَعْطَانَا وَصِيَّةً

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
(يو:الاولى) (2: 29) إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ هُوَ، فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَوْلُودٌ مِنْهُ. 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
(يو:الاولى)(2: 28)وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ، اثْبُتُوا فِيهِ، حَتَّى إِذَا أُظْهِرَ يَكُونُ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ، وَلاَ نَخْجَلُ مِنْهُ فِي مَجِيئِهِ


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
(يو:الاولى)(2: 17) وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
(يو:الاولى) (2 :16)لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
(يو:الاولى)( 2: 15) لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
(يو:الاولى) (1: 6) مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ فِيهِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنَّهُ كَمَا سَلَكَ ذَاكَ هَكَذَا يَسْلُكُ هُوَ أَيْضاً.


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
(1: 10)إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُخْطِئْ نَجْعَلْهُ كَاذِباً، وَكَلِمَتُهُ لَيْسَتْ فِينَا. (يو:الاولى)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
(يو:الاولى) (2: 11)وَأَمَّا مَنْ يُبْغِضُ أَخَاهُ فَهُوَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَفِي الظُّلْمَةِ يَسْلُكُ، وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ يَمْضِي، لأَنَّ الظُّلْمَةَ أَعْمَتْ عَيْنَيْهِ.


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
(يو:الاولى) (1: 9)إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
يو ):الاولى( (1: 6)إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ
​*


----------



## Bent Christ (16 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> (يو:الاولى)(3: 23 )وَهَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتُهُ: أَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً كَمَا أَعْطَانَا وَصِيَّةً
> 
> ...



*شكرا يا مايك​*


----------



## لدى المسيح (16 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

طلع حظى : برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
تعاطف مع الحزانى كأنك حزين أيضا معهم + + + القديس اغسطينوس 

شكراً أخى.. .


----------



## max mike (16 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




m a r e e n قال:


> *شكرا يا مايك​*




*شكرا للمتابعة الدائمة مارين
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




نرمين 1 قال:


> طلع حظى : برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> تعاطف مع الحزانى كأنك حزين أيضا معهم + + + القديس اغسطينوس
> 
> شكراً أخى.. .



*
نورتى الموضوع يا نرمين
تابعينا كل يوم الموضوع متجدد​*


----------



## Twin (16 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*يا عم حمدلة ع السلامة *
*



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
(يو:الاولى)(3: 23 )

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وَهَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتُهُ: أَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً كَمَا أَعْطَانَا وَصِيَّةً*


​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
يو ):الاولى( (1: 6)إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ
شكراااااااا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (16 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
(يو:الاولى)( 2: 15) لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ
جميلة خالص ميرسى مايكل​


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




Twin قال:


> *يا عم حمدلة ع السلامة *
> ​



ا*لله يسلمك يا توين
سورى متاسف​*


^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> يو ):الاولى( (1: 6)إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ
> شكراااااااا




*نورتى الموضوع
تابعينا كل يوم الموضوع متجدد*



mana_mana قال:


> برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م
> (يو:الاولى)( 2: 15) لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ
> جميلة خالص ميرسى مايكل​




*شكرا للمتابعة يامانا
دايما منورة الموضوع*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> (يو:الاولى) (2 :16)لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ،  وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ  مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.
> *​



*ميرسى ليك يا مايكل
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
*​


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ميرسى ليك يا مايكل
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> *​




*شكرا لمتابعتك الجميلة يا بنت العدرا​*


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن

رسالة من يسوع لجميعنا اليوم
ابنى الحبيب

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إن طلبتنى من كل قلبك ستجدنى


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أُريد لك الأفضل من كل قلبى


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لن أتوقف عن صنع الخير لك 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
كل عطية صالحة تنالها تأتى من يدى


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
إبنى الحبيب .. أنا أعلم جيداً طلبك ..
وأعرف أيضاً ما يخفيه قلبك .. فلا تتعجل ..
لأن .. لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت .. أبوك السماوى


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ربما أنت لا تعرفنى لكننى اعرف كل شىء عنك 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
إن طلبتنى من كل قلبك ستجدنى 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
يوماً ما سأمسح كل دمعة من عينيك وسأُزيل 
كل ألم عانيته على هذه الأرض


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كما يحمل الراعى الحمل حملتك قريباً لقلبى


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
عندما تكون محطم القلب أكون قريباً منك


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
أنا أيضا الأب الذى يعزيك فى مشاكلك


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أنا قادر على أن أصنع لأجلك أكثر مما تستطيع أن تتصور

​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ربما أنت لا تعرفنى لكننى اعرف كل شىء عنك

واثقة فيك اكتر من نفسى 
ميرسى مايكل لخدمتك المتميزة 
*​


----------



## Bent Christ (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> أُريد لك الأفضل من كل قلبى
> ...


*
ميرسى يا مايك
ربنا يعوض تعبك :flowers::flowers:​*


----------



## soso a (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
عندما تكون محطم القلب أكون قريباً منك

===================
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك 
شكرا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
> يوماً ما سأمسح كل دمعة من عينيك وسأُزيل
> كل ألم عانيته على هذه الأرض



يـــــــــــــارب 
انا متفائل جداً علي كده 
بجد شكراً ليك يا مايكل​


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> ربما أنت لا تعرفنى لكننى اعرف كل شىء عنك
> 
> واثقة فيك اكتر من نفسى
> ...





بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يـــــــــــــارب
> انا متفائل جداً علي كده
> بجد شكراً ليك يا مايكل​




*ميرسى خاااااااااااالص ليكم 
وللتقييمات اللى مستحقهاش​*


----------



## max mike (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




m a r e e n قال:


> *
> ميرسى يا مايك
> ربنا يعوض تعبك :flowers::flowers:​*





soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> عندما تكون محطم القلب أكون قريباً منك
> 
> ===================
> ...





*ميرسى ليكم لمتابعتك الجميلة​*


----------



## max mike (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حي بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الاموات - بطرس الاولي 3:1


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 
20/5
لانكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان و ذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله افسس 
8:2


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كاولاد الطاعة لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة في جهالتكم بطرس الاولي 14:1


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
و الرب ينميكم و يزيدكم في المحبة بعضكم لبعض و للجميع كما نحن ايضا لكم تسالونيكي الاولي 3: 12


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
طهروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الاخوية العديمة الرياء فاحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة بطرس الاولي 22:1


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لتسلكوا كما يحق للرب في كل رضى مثمرين في كل عمل صالح و نامين في معرفة الله - كولوسي 1 : 9 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
كونوا انتم ايضا مبنيين كحجارة حية بيتا روحيا كهنوتا مقدسا لتقديم ذبائح روحية مقبولة عند الله بيسوع المسيح. بطرس الاولي 2 : 
5 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
أيها الاحباء اطلب اليكم كغرباء و نزلاء ان تمتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية التي تحارب النفس - بطرس الاولي 2 : 
11


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان. غلاطيه 5 : 22 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 
20/1
لانه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس - بطرس الاولي 16:1


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
حسب انتظاري و رجائي اني لا اخزى في شيء بل بكل مجاهرة كما في كل حين كذلك الان يتعظم المسيح في جسدي سواء كان بحياة ام بموت. فيلبي 1 : 20 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
غير مجازين عن شر بشر او عن شتيمة بشتيمة بل بالعكس مباركين عالمين انكم لهذا دعيتم لكي ترثوا بركة.- بطرس الاولي 3: 
9


صلوا من اجل ضعفى
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## ميرنا (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لتسلكوا كما يحق للرب في كل رضى مثمرين في كل عمل صالح و نامين في معرفة الله - كولوسي 1 : 9 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 
20/5
لانكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان و ذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله افسس 
8:2
ميررسى يا ماكس ​*


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 
20/1
لانه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس - بطرس الاولي 16:1*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

+ميرسى ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم الجميلة*


----------



## Bent Christ (18 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى
> 20/5
> ...



*شكرااااااا مايك​*


----------



## max mike (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إش22:2 كُفُّوا عَنِ الاتِّكَالِ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ الْمُعَرَّضِ لِلْمَوْتِ؛ فَأَيُّ قِيمَةٍ لَهُ؟ 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مر إر18:1 الرَّبُّ حَقّاً عَادِلٌ، وَأَنَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدْتُ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ. 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"مَنْ يُحِبُّ التَّأْدِيبَ يُحِبُّ الْمَعرِفَةَ وَمَنْ يُبغِضُ التَّوْبِيخَ فَهُوَ بَليِدٌ" 
(أم1:12) 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز10:25 مَسَالِكُ الرَّبِّ كُلُّهَا رَحْمَةٌ وَحَقٌّ لِمَنْ يَحْفَظُونَ عَهْدَهُ وَشَهَادَاتِهِ. 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مت7:4 لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ. 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
من يقبل إلي لا أخرجه خارجا. يوحنا 6:37 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
جا1:3 لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَوَانٌ، وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ زَمَانٌ. 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
أم13:28 مَنْ يَكْتُمُ آثَامَهُ لاَ يُفْلِحُ، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِهَا وَيُقْلِعُ عَنْهَا يَحْظَى بِالرَّحْمَةِ. 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
فَقَالَ آدَمُ هذِهِ الآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمي. هذِهِ تُدْعَى امرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ أُخِذَتْ. لِذلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا " (تك23:2-24) 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أم10:21 نَفْسُ الْمُنَافِقِ تَشْتَهِي الشَّرَّ، وَقَرِيبُهُ لاَ يَحْظَى بِرِضَاهُ. 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
ميخا8:7 إِنْ جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ يَكُونُ الرَّبُّ نُوراً لِي. 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أم9:23 لاَ تَتَكَلَّمْ فِي مَسَامِعِ الْجَاهِلِ لأَنَّهُ يَزْدَرِي بِحِكْمَةِ أَقْوَالِكَ. 




صلوا من اجل ضعفى
++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## Bent Christ (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> مر إر18:1 الرَّبُّ حَقّاً عَادِلٌ، وَأَنَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدْتُ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ.
> 
> ...


 
 شكراااا مايك :flowers:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> جا1:3 لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَوَانٌ، وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ زَمَانٌ. *



انا بحب الايه دي قوي دايما بتعزيني

ميرسي مايكل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## soso a (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أم10:21 نَفْسُ الْمُنَافِقِ تَشْتَهِي الشَّرَّ، وَقَرِيبُهُ لاَ يَحْظَى بِرِضَاهُ. 

========================
ميرسى كتير 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (19 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"مَنْ يُحِبُّ التَّأْدِيبَ يُحِبُّ الْمَعرِفَةَ وَمَنْ يُبغِضُ التَّوْبِيخَ فَهُوَ بَليِدٌ" 
(أم1:12)


----------



## max mike (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
أياك أن تسمع بسقطة أحد أخوتك لئلا تكون ادنته خفية
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اذا علمنا أننا خطاة فلنحزر من ان نترك خطايانا و ندين خطايا القريب لأنه من الجهل حقاً أن يكون لإنسان في بيته ميت فيتركه و يذهب ليبكي علي ميت جاره فإنظر خطاياك اولاً و أقطع أهتماماتك بكل إنسان و لا تفكر بشر علي أحد و لا تمشي مع النمام و لا تصدق كلام النميمة بخصوص إنسان
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
خير للإنسان أن يضع نفسه للموت من أن يضع جاره و لا يدينه في شيئ ما
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لنكرم أقربائنا في كل الامور لنخلص من الدينونة لنحب الكل بمحبة خالصة فنخلص من الغيرة و الحسد فالمحبة هي مصدر كل صلاح
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
ينبغي لنا ايها الحبيب أن نجتهد بقد استطاعتنا بالدموع امام ربنا يسوع المسيح ليرحمنا بتحننه لأن الذين يزرعون بالدموع يحصدون بالفرح
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
اذا قمت كل يوم بالغداة تذكر انك ستعطي الله جواباً عن سائر اعمالك فلن تخطئ البته بل يسكن خوف الله فيك
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اطلب خوف الله بكل قوتك فأنه يزيل كل الخطايا
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
خوف الله يطرد جميع الرذائل و الضجر يطرد خوف الله كما يفعل السوس في الخشب كذلك تفعل الرذيلة في النفس
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اعد نفسك للقاء الرب فتعمل حسب مشيئته افحص نفسك ها هنا و اعرف ماذا يعوزك فتنجو من الشدة في ساعة الموت و يبصر اخوتك اعمالك فتأخذهم الغيرة الصالحة
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
كن متيقظاً في صلاتك لئلا تأكلك السباع الخفية
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ان لم يضع الإنسان نفسه في مركز الخاطي فلن تسمع صلاته امام الرب
الانبا موسى الاسود


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اهم اسلحة الفضائل هي اتعاب الجسد بمعرفة و الكسل والتواني يولد المحاربات
الانبا موسى الاسود


ربنا يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
كن متيقظاً في صلاتك لئلا تأكلك السباع الخفية
الانبا موسى الاسود
=============================
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> اطلب خوف الله بكل قوتك فأنه يزيل كل الخطايا
> الانبا موسى الاسود*



ميرسي مايكل علي الايات والاقوال المعزيه

يسوع يفرحك


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *
> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> اعد نفسك للقاء الرب فتعمل حسب مشيئته افحص نفسك ها هنا و اعرف ماذا يعوزك  فتنجو من الشدة في ساعة الموت و يبصر اخوتك اعمالك فتأخذهم الغيرة الصالحة
> الانبا موسى الاسود*


*آمين

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## max mike (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
 آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تـحـزن اذا ضـاقـت بـك الـدنـيـا فـربـمـا اشـتـاق الله لـسـمـاع صـوتـك وانـت تـنـاديـه


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ان الناس لا تنقذها مجرد العظات ، فالعظات قد تحرك الضمير وربما مع ذلك لا تحرك الارادة نحو الخير ، فنحن نحتاج الي قلوب تنسكب امام الله في الصلاة


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أتحب نفسك ؟؟ حسنا تفعل بهذه المحبه ..قومها لترجع كما كانت صورة الله ..واحترس من ان تحب نفسك محبة خاطئة


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ثق بالله تكلم معه ضع همك عليه عندئذ ستدرك أن لك أب لا يحتمل رؤيتك حزين


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لا تستطيع أن تكون ذات تأثير روحى فى إنسان إلا إذا كانت هناك محبة بينك وبينه -


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الله لا يجـد لـذة فـى دمـوع بنـى البشـر .. ولأنـه صالـح ،
فهـو لا يمكـن أن يقـف موقـف اللامبـالاة تجـاه أحـزان خليقتـه


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا تثقل يومك بهموم غدك فقد لا تاتى هموم غدك وتكون قد حرمت نفسك من سرور يومك


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
كـن السبـب فـي ان يبتســم شخص كـل يــوم فربما هذه الابتسامة تهون عليه احزان كثيرة


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لماذا تجول عيناك إلى هنا و هناك ؟؟؟ تطلع إلى الله ، فإنه يشبع كل أحتياجاتك


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
انـت ربمـا تريـد شـيء بشـدة ، ولكـن الـرب قـد منعـه عنـك .. فـلا تحـزن لان الـرب يعـد لـك ما هو اعظـم .. لانـك سلمـت لـه كل امـورك


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
لا تظن أن الذي أوجدك من العدم وعرف أمورك قبل وجودك ينساك بعد أن أوجدك


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
بدلاً من أن تجرح الناس حاول أن تضمد جراحهم وتكسبهم




الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> لا تظن أن الذي أوجدك من العدم وعرف أمورك قبل وجودك ينساك بعد أن أوجدك


*ميرسى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## Bent Christ (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ان الناس لا تنقذها مجرد العظات ، فالعظات قد تحرك الضمير وربما مع ذلك لا تحرك الارادة نحو الخير ، فنحن نحتاج الي قلوب تنسكب امام الله في الصلاة
> ...


*صح تسلم ايدك يا مايك :flowers:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
بدلاً من أن تجرح الناس حاول أن تضمد جراحهم وتكسبهم

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> لا تثقل يومك بهموم غدك فقد لا تاتى هموم غدك وتكون قد حرمت نفسك من سرور يومك*



كلام صح جدا
انا عن نفسي مش بفكر في غدا خالص
يكفي اليوم شره

ميرسي مايك


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
دع كل همك عليه وافرح بما انت فيه لان طير السماء وزنابق الحقل 
يخبروك ان الله ابيك هو مهتم باصغر تفاصيل حياتك


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا توجد صدفة في حياتك بل الكل مرتب من الرب 
حتي في وقت ضعفك...


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب
فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا تيأس مهما سقطت ومهما نسيت الوصية .. بل قل لنفسك
سأسير نحو الله وان كنت أجر رجلي جرا


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
علمني يارب أقبل كلامك مع أحكامك ومشورتك مع أفهامك 
علمني يارب أسمع صوتك وافرق بين صوت ابتسامتك وفرحتك .. 
وصوت حزنك ودمعتك ..
علمني يارب أنسي ضيقتي وهمي وابطل شكي وظني ..
علمني يارب الجأ اليك والقاك واسبحك واترجاك 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إلق نفسك أمام الرب وصارع معه وقل له لست أريد فقط أن
تغفر لى خطيتى وإنما أن تنزع من قلبى كل محبة للخطية على الإطلاق


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مـشـكـلـتـك ضـعـهـا فـى يـدى الـلـه وانـسـاهـا
وثـق ان الـلـه لا يـنـسـاهـا


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
إذا أردت حمل صليب المسيح فاحمل أثقال الآخرين لان المسيح لم 
يحمل ثقله الشخصي بل حمل ثقلك أنت وثقلي عندما سار
إلى الجلجثة ليصلب


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
عندما تضيق الامور جدا وتفقد كل فرصه للنجاة فالهك قادر 
وقوى يستطيع ان يحول كل شىء للخير


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إن طلبت الله من كل قلبك ستجده


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لا يوجـد عـلاج لتشـديـد القـــلب الخائـــف و الضعـــيف ..
مثــــل كلمــة الله و مواعيـده


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الله يحبنـــي .. لــذلك يسمـــح بالتجـــربة .. أنـــا أثـــق تمامـــاً أنــــه 
لـــن يتـــم الا مشيئــــة الله لـــي .. لهـــذا أنــــا مطمـــئن .. لان 
مصيـــري فـــي يـــد خالقـــي .. فـــلا تقلـــق يا صديقـــي .. لان 
التجـــربة مـــن عـــند اللة




الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## soso a (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
انـت ربمـا تريـد شـيء بشـدة ، ولكـن الـرب قـد منعـه عنـك .. فـلا تحـزن لان الـرب يعـد لـك ما هو اعظـم .. لانـك سلمـت لـه كل امـورك
==========================

ميرسى جميله جدا الايه 
شكرا كتيرررررررررررر


----------



## شميران (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*شكرا والرب يبارككم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> إلق نفسك أمام الرب وصارع معه وقل له لست أريد فقط أن
> تغفر لى خطيتى وإنما أن تنزع من قلبى كل محبة للخطية على الإطلاق*


*اميــــــــــن
جميلة جداااااااااااا
ميرسى ليك يا مايكل *​


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> *لا توجد صدفة في حياتك بل الكل مرتب من الرب *
> *حتي في وقت ضعفك...*​​​



*يا راجل :cry2:*
*يارب يكون حقيقي ... ويكون للخير*

*شكراً يا برنس*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> مـشـكـلـتـك ضـعـهـا فـى يـدى الـلـه وانـسـاهـا
> وثـق ان الـلـه لا يـنـسـاهـا*



انا واثقه ان ربنا هايتصرف فيها كحسب ارادته

ميرسي مايكل


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
> دع كل همك عليه وافرح بما انت فيه لان طير السماء وزنابق الحقل
> يخبروك ان الله ابيك هو مهتم باصغر تفاصيل حياتك*





> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> إلق نفسك أمام الرب وصارع معه وقل له لست أريد فقط أن
> تغفر لى خطيتى وإنما أن تنزع من قلبى كل محبة للخطية على الإطلاق
> *





> *برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> عندما تضيق الامور جدا وتفقد كل فرصه للنجاة فالهك قادر
> وقوى يستطيع ان يحول كل شىء للخير*


*

ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*
* 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الله يحبنـــي .. لــذلك يسمـــح بالتجـــربة .. أنـــا أثـــق تمامـــاً أنــــه 
لـــن يتـــم الا مشيئــــة الله لـــي .. لهـــذا أنــــا مطمـــئن .. لان 
مصيـــري فـــي يـــد خالقـــي .. فـــلا تقلـــق يا صديقـــي .. لان 
التجـــربة مـــن عـــند اللة
:01EDE7~120::01EDE7~120:

ميرسى خالص ربنا يباركك
اطمنت :fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




ABOTARBO قال:


> اقتباس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*أبو تربوا ..... أيه ده هو عيد ميلادك .... عامل مشترك في الثلاث أبراج :smil12:*​


----------



## max mike (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
 آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الرب لا يتأخر لكنه يتأني .. لا يسر بالتكسير أنما يقوم بالتشكيل .. لا 
يهتم براحتنا بقدر ما يهتم بنضوجنا ... فالرب قد يسمح بالدموع اليوم لأنه يعلم أنها مصدر أبتسامة الغد


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
كن شديدا في الضيقه ، ولا تجعل الضيقه تحطمك، وانما حطمها انت
بأيمانك . ان وقعت زجاجه علي صخره لا تتحطم الصخره انما الزجاجه
هي التي سوف تتحطم  . فكن كالصخره


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إنه من السهل أن تطلب أشياء من الله ولا تطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية
أفضل من العاطي


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
انا قد سمعت صرختك وانت تقول يارب اريد مشيئتك ,, فهذه الصرخة
ستظل في اذاني طوال ايامك ,, واريد ان اطمئنك ان قيادتي لك 
ستهديك في كل طرقك"الضيق منها قبل الرحب"فانت معي في عهد
وانا حافظ هذا العهد


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الــذي حفظــك أمــس و قبـــل أمــس سيحفظـــك اليـــوم و غـــداً 
فكـــن مطمئنـــاً .. فأنـــت بيــــن يــــدي أبيـــك


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الله القادر ان يفعل فوق كل شي اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر
بحسب القوه التي تعمل فينا


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مــن أجلــي تألمــت . مـــن أجلـــي تحملـــت . مــن أجلــي تركــت 
مملكتـــك ونزلــــت وعلــي عـــود الصليـــب صلبـــت .
جلــــدوك وضربــــوك وعذبـــوك وعلى الخشبـــة علقـــوك ومـــا قبلــــوك 
ومــن قلوبهـــم رفضــــوك . ومرت الأيـــام ومـرت الازمـــان وأتى
زمـــاني وأنـــا ما زلت اعذبـــك واجلــــدك وعلى الخشبـــة اصلبــــك .
سامحنـــي يا ربـــي أنا الخاطي


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
فلنطمئن ولا نخاف .. لان أقــصــى مـــا يستـطيــع البـشــر أن يفـعـلــوه
مـعـــنا .. هـــو مشيـئــــة الله فـــى حيــاتـــنا


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إن الله يقبل التوبة في أي لحظة حتى ولو آخر لحظة من لحظات الحياة كاللص اليمين فالأمل في محبة الله متوفر فأسرع في التوبة ولا تؤجلها كي تنال اكليل الحياة الأبدي المعد لأولاد الله


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ، فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لـــو تحطـــم لـــك أمـــل ، اعـــرف ان " الله " يحبـــك و أبتـــسم
لا تقــل ان حظى سئ ، قل انـــا حــاولت و " الله " 
أعطـانـي حـسـب مشئيـته


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تنحل في الشدائد لتكن مرضيا لله عالما انه لو أراد لرفع عنك الشدة 
و اذ لم يرفعها عنك فانما يريد نفعك فأشكره علي كل شئ 




الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



> *
> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> الله القادر ان يفعل فوق كل شي اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر
> بحسب القوه التي تعمل فينا*



أ*ميــــــن 
ميرسى يا مايكل 
خدمة جميلة بجد*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مــن أجلــي تألمــت . مـــن أجلـــي تحملـــت . مــن أجلــي تركــت 
مملكتـــك ونزلــــت وعلــي عـــود الصليـــب صلبـــت .
جلــــدوك وضربــــوك وعذبـــوك وعلى الخشبـــة علقـــوك ومـــا قبلــــوك 
ومــن قلوبهـــم رفضــــوك . ومرت الأيـــام ومـرت الازمـــان وأتى
زمـــاني وأنـــا ما زلت اعذبـــك واجلــــدك وعلى الخشبـــة اصلبــــك .
سامحنـــي يا ربـــي أنا الخاطي*


----------



## soso a (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ، فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك
=================================
ميرسى كتير 
متاااااااابع


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> مــن أجلــي تألمــت . مـــن أجلـــي تحملـــت . مــن أجلــي تركــت
> مملكتـــك ونزلــــت وعلــي عـــود الصليـــب صلبـــت .
> جلــــدوك وضربــــوك وعذبـــوك وعلى الخشبـــة علقـــوك ومـــا قبلــــوك
> ...



امين 
سامحني يارب


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




Apsoti قال:


> *
> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> لتسلكوا كما يحق للرب في كل رضى مثمرين في كل عمل صالح و نامين في معرفة الله - كولوسي 1 : 9
> *





Dona Nabil قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى
> 20/5
> لانكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالايمان و ذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله افسس
> 8:2
> ميررسى يا ماكس ​*





happy angel قال:


> *برج البسطاء 21/12 الى
> 20/1
> لانه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس - بطرس الاولي 16:1*​





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> +ميرسى ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتكم الجميلة*





m a r e e n قال:


> *شكرااااااا مايك​*





m a r e e n قال:


> شكراااا مايك :flowers:​





Gospel Life قال:


> انا بحب الايه دي قوي دايما بتعزيني
> 
> ميرسي مايكل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك





soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> أم10:21 نَفْسُ الْمُنَافِقِ تَشْتَهِي الشَّرَّ، وَقَرِيبُهُ لاَ يَحْظَى بِرِضَاهُ.
> 
> ========================
> ...





عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> "مَنْ يُحِبُّ التَّأْدِيبَ يُحِبُّ الْمَعرِفَةَ وَمَنْ يُبغِضُ التَّوْبِيخَ فَهُوَ بَليِدٌ"
> (أم1:12)







​


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> كن متيقظاً في صلاتك لئلا تأكلك السباع الخفية
> الانبا موسى الاسود
> =============================
> الرب يبارك حياتك





Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي مايكل علي الايات والاقوال المعزيه
> 
> يسوع يفرحك





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمين
> 
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





m a r e e n قال:


> *صح تسلم ايدك يا مايك :flowers:*​





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> بدلاً من أن تجرح الناس حاول أن تضمد جراحهم وتكسبهم
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا





Gospel Life قال:


> كلام صح جدا
> انا عن نفسي مش بفكر في غدا خالص
> يكفي اليوم شره
> 
> ميرسي مايك







​


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> انـت ربمـا تريـد شـيء بشـدة ، ولكـن الـرب قـد منعـه عنـك .. فـلا تحـزن لان الـرب يعـد لـك ما هو اعظـم .. لانـك سلمـت لـه كل امـورك
> ==========================
> 
> ...





شميران قال:


> *شكرا والرب يبارككم*





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اميــــــــــن
> جميلة جداااااااااااا
> ميرسى ليك يا مايكل *​





Twin قال:


> *يا راجل :cry2:*
> *يارب يكون حقيقي ... ويكون للخير*
> 
> *شكراً يا برنس*[/CENTER]





Gospel Life قال:


> انا واثقه ان ربنا هايتصرف فيها كحسب ارادته
> 
> ميرسي مايكل





ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> 
> ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *
> ...





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> الله يحبنـــي .. لــذلك يسمـــح بالتجـــربة .. أنـــا أثـــق تمامـــاً أنــــه
> لـــن يتـــم الا مشيئــــة الله لـــي .. لهـــذا أنــــا مطمـــئن .. لان
> مصيـــري فـــي يـــد خالقـــي .. فـــلا تقلـــق يا صديقـــي .. لان
> ...





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> أ*ميــــــن
> ميرسى يا مايكل
> خدمة جميلة بجد*​








​


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




سرجيوُس قال:


> *
> برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> مــن أجلــي تألمــت . مـــن أجلـــي تحملـــت . مــن أجلــي تركــت
> مملكتـــك ونزلــــت وعلــي عـــود الصليـــب صلبـــت .
> ...





soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ، فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك
> =================================
> ميرسى كتير
> متاااااااابع





Gospel Life قال:


> امين
> سامحني يارب







​


----------



## govany shenoda (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> *
> *برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11*
> *خوف الله يطرد جميع الرذائل و الضجر يطرد خوف الله كما يفعل السوس في الخشب كذلك تفعل الرذيلة في النفس*
> *الانبا موسى الاسود*​


 ميرسي خالص 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## max mike (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الرب هو الطبيب العظيم الذي يشفي الجروح ، سيشفي كل جروحك مهما كان عمقها أو اتساعها أو قدمها 
(القديس انطونيوس)


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إن الله رحمته غير محدودة و لا يضاهيها شيء , فالذي ييأس إنما يقود نفسه إلي الموت
 (القديس يوحنا الدرجي)


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
سيظل يسوع فاتح ذراعيه باستمرار لانه يريد نفسي التي مات عنها لكي يحتضنها .
(القمص بيشوي كامل)


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
فلنتوسل إلى الله باحساس الاحتياج لكي يهب لنا كنز الروح حتى يمكننا أن نسير في الوصايا بلا لوم وبنقاوة 
(القديس مقاريوس)


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
أعنى يارب لكى لا يوجد فى قلبى سوى اسمك .. ينبوع التعزية .   
(القديس يعقوب السروجى)


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الصلاة تحول القلوب اللحمية إلى قلوب روحانية .. والقلوب الفاترة إلى قلوب غيورة .. فالصلاة سلاح عظيم .. كنز لا يفرغ .. غنى لا يسقط أبداً .. ميناء هادئ .. وسكون ليس فيه اضطراب .
 (القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
كما أن الخبز يُقيت الجسد ويُحييه .. كذلك الكلام الروحـاني يُقيـت النفـس ويُحييهـا .
(القديس سمعان العمودى)


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
مهما تكاتفت الظلمات مع النور فكل ليل الي نهار و كل ظلم الي انهيار
 (البابا كيرلس السادس)


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
 الشئ الذى لا تقطعه عنك، سيبقى دائماً تنغيصاً لنفسك .
 (الانبا بيمن المتوحد)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الحكمة ليست هى فى الكلام .. ولكن الحكمة هى فى معرفة الوقت الذى يجب فيه الكلام 
(القديس إشعياء الإسقيطى)


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 قاتل أفكارك ولا تتركها تطيش فى الأمور التى لك بها هوى .. لكى يقبل الله صلاتك .  
(القديس إشعياء الإسقيطى)


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أن تسقط أمر بشرى .. أما أن تصر على الخطية ، فهذا عمل شيطانى .. السقوط ليس محطم للنفس ، لكن البقاء فى السقوط على الأرض هو المحطم لها  .  
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)




صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## soso a (24 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الحكمة ليست هى فى الكلام .. ولكن الحكمة هى فى معرفة الوقت الذى يجب فيه الكلام 
(القديس إشعياء الإسقيطى)
===============================

متاااااااااااااااابع 
الرب يبارك خدمتك 
بجد بحس ان رساله من عند ربنا ليا 
مشكوره كتييييييييييير


----------



## هالة الحب (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

موضوع رائع تسلم ايديك


----------



## شميران (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*



max mike قال:


> *
> *
> 
> *برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4*
> ...


 *جميل جدااااااااااااا وانشالله يشفي جروح الكل يااااارب *
*الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## max mike (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


آيات معزية وفى منتهى الرجاء من الكتاب المقدس


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
عند كثره همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي (مز94 :29)


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ادعونى في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني(مز 5 : 15)


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا أهملك ولا أتركك تشدد وتشجع (يش 1: 5-6)


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إنه يشفي المنكسري القلوب ويضمد جروحهم (مزمور 147:3).


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إحتملوا بعضكم بعضاً وليسامح بعضكم بعضاً  (كولوسي 13: 3)


21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم (اش 25 : 4)


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
هل يستحيل على الرب شي؟ (تك 14 : 18)


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
لانه يوصى ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك 0 (مز 91 : 11)


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
واما منتظروا الرب فيجدون قوه ( اش 40: 31)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا اعينك ( اش 41: 13)


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا ( رو 8 : 31)


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى ( زك 2 : 8 )



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*آميــــــــــــــــن وأنا واثق فى كلامك يا ربى والهى يسوع


+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة+*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى ( زك 2 : 8 )

شكرا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (26 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
"ارْجِعُوا عِنْدَ تَوْبِيخِي. هأَنَذَا أُفِيضُ لَكُمْ رُوحِي. أُعَلِّمُكُمْ كَلِمَاتِي"


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 
يارب أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"ابسط يدك للفقير لكي تكمل بركتك" 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
"احْسِبُوهُ كُلَّ فَرَحٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي حِينَمَا تَقَعُونَ فِي تَجَارِبَ مُتَنَوِّعَةٍ"


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
"احْتَرِزُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ إِلَيْكَ أَخُوكَ فَوَبِّخْهُ، وَإِنْ تَابَ فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ"


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
اخْدِمُ الرَّبَّ بِكُلِّ تَوَاضُعٍ وَدُمُوعٍ كَثِيرَة


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
"احْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ"


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"الاحْتِمَاءُ بِالرَّبِّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّوَكُّلِ عَلَى إِنْسَانٍ"


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 
"اذْكُرْ مِنْ أَيْنَ سَقَطْتَ وَتُبْ، وَاعْمَلِ الأَعْمَالَ الأُولَى"


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
"اسَرُّ بِالضَّعَفَاتِ وَالشَّتَائِمِ وَالضَّرُورَاتِ وَالاضْطِهَادَاتِ وَالضِّيقَاتِ لأَجْلِ الْمَسِيحِ. لأَنِّي حِينَمَا أَنَا ضَعِيفٌ فَحِينَئِذٍ أَنَا قَوِيٌّ"


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
فلنذكر بعضنا بعض ولنصلى بعضنا عن بعض دائما 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
"اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ"



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> "احْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي، لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ"*



ساعدني وامنحني القوة من عندك يا ربي
عشان اقدر اشيل لاني بدونك لا استطيع ان افعل شئ

ميرسي يا مايكل


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
"اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ"
شكرررررررررررررررا خالص


----------



## max mike (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
طلبت الى الرب فاستجاب لى ومن كل مخاوفى انقذنى 
هذا المسكين صرخ والرب استمعه ومن كل ضيقاته خلصه


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
قبل ان تطلبوا انا سوف اعطى


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لأنى أنا الرب ألهك. الممسك بيمينك. القائل لك.
لا تخف. انا اعينك


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
و الرب سائر أمامك. هو يكون معك. لا يهملك ولا يتركك
. لا تخف ولا ترتعب


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
"ادعنــى وقــت الضيـــــق، أنقـــــذك فتمجدنـــى"


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لا تخف لأنى فديتك دعوتك بإسمك أنت لى


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
توكل علي الرب بكل قلبك وعلي فهمك لا تعتمد


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لان الله امين , الذى لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون ,
بل سيجعل مع التجرية ايضا المنفذ لكى تستطيعوا ان تحتملوا


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لاتخشى من خوف باغت و لا من خراب الأشرار اذا جاء.
لأن الرب يكون معتمدك و يصون رجلك من أن تؤخذ


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك لا يدع الصديق يتزعزع الى الابد


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لأنه من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الانسان .
اذا سقط لا ينطرح لأن الرب مسند يده



صلوا من اجل ضعفى
​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لأنه من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الانسان .
اذا سقط لا ينطرح لأن الرب مسند يده


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مايو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> توكل علي الرب بكل قلبك وعلي فهمك لا تعتمد*



ميرسي مايكل 
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة 
تم تغيير اسم الموضوع
لانها آيات ومقولات ابراج وليست حظ
بنشكر الاخت دونا نبيل لتغيير اسم الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا 
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اإن الذين يهملون صلاة المزامير بتأمل يضيعون على أنفسهم فرصة الصلاة بحسب مشيئة الله 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
السرحان فى الصلاة يصبح عدم تقدير لله ، وتحقير للآب السماوى الذى نقف أمامه
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اهمال الصلاة المستمرة طول اليوم هو إنفصال عن ينبوع القوة الإلهية
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
كل مواجهة مع المسيح هى صلاة تجديد .. وكل صلاة هى خبرة إيمانية .. وكل خبرة إيمانية هى حياة أبدية
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
بالصلاة ترتفع أفكارنا إلى السماويات ونحيا ونحن بعد على الأرض فى الأبديات
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
االذى يريد أن يكون فى حياة التسليم لله ، وفى رعايـة ملاكه لابد أن يكون فى حياة صلاة دائمة .. صلاة قلبية .. صلاة انسكاب وتسليم لله
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
االسرحان فى الصلاة يصبح عدم تقدير لله ، وتحقير للآب السماوى الذى نقف أمامه " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ترديد اسم يسوع .. تولد فى القلب محبة شديدة للمسيح بالروح القدس المنسكب فينا كتيار نازل من السماء يثمر فينا شكراً دائماً ، وصلاة متواترة ، وحديثاً حاراً عن الرب
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين
(القديس مارإسحق السرياني)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اإن اهمال الصلاة .. والتأمل فى كلمة الله .. وحياة التسليم ... كذا اهمال التناول ، ووسائط النعمة هى أساس السقوط فى أشر الخطايا
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إالصلاة هى حركة توبة وارتماء فى حضن الآب حيث يقع علينا ويعانقنا ويقبلنا
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الله فى الصلاة مستعد للإعطاء حتى ذاته " أبونا بيشوى كامل 



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2011)

> اإن الذين يهملون صلاة المزامير بتأمل يضيعون على أنفسهم فرصة الصلاة بحسب مشيئة الله
> " أبونا بيشوى كامل



جميلة دى قوى

+ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Nemo (29 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> السرحان فى الصلاة يصبح عدم تقدير لله ، وتحقير للآب السماوى الذى نقف أمامه
> " أبونا بيشوى كامل "
> ...



سامحنى يارب ع ضعفاتى
ميرسى يا مايكل الرب يباركك


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تطع افكارك اتركها حتي تهدأ و تخمد فيظهر فيها الدود و تموت .


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ، وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ .


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أنا عارف أعمالك الطيبة و أعمالك الرديئة أعلمها كلها أعرف الخير الذي تعمله في الخفاء ولا تريد أن تأخذ عليه أجراً من الناس وأنا سأجازيك عنه علانية
كما أعرف الخطايا التي تكتمها وتخجل أن يعرفها الناس .


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
أنا أعرف من يتعبك وسأجازي كل واحد على أعماله .


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
أنت أمام الله في كل مكان في بيتك وفي عملك وفي مخدعك وأنت جالس مع الناس وأنت بمفردك حتى إن كنت في حجرة مغلقة


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لا تنحل في الشدائد لتكن مرضيا لله عالما انه لو أراد لرفع عنك الشدة
و اذ لم يرفعها عنك فانما يريد نفعك فأشكره علي كل شيئ 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا تكن غضوبا فالغضوب وان اقام امواتا فهو غير مقبول امام الله.


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
كل من استطاع ان يحتمل شتيمة او خسارة جسدية لاجل الله
فانة يخلص .


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ وَتَعَبَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ، وَأَنَّكَ تَعِبْتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي وَلَمْ تَكِلَّ .


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الذى يكرم كل انسان لاجل الله يجد معونة من كل انسان باشارة الله الخفية .


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ان شئت ان تنال الغفران اغفر انت ايضا لقريبك .


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الصلاة قادرة على كل شئ لانها تحرك اليد التى تدير الكون .


الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## Nemo (29 مايو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ، وَلاَ يَقَعُ بِكَ أَحَدٌ لِيُؤْذِيَكَ .
> 
> 
> ​*




اشكرك يارب يا معينى وساعدنى لأكمل
ميرسى يا مايكل كتيييييييييير
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ميرنا (29 مايو 2011)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لا تنحل في الشدائد لتكن مرضيا لله عالما انه لو أراد لرفع عنك الشدة
و اذ لم يرفعها عنك فانما يريد نفعك فأشكره علي كل شيئ 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مايو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> لا تكن غضوبا فالغضوب وان اقام امواتا فهو غير مقبول امام الله.*



كل الشكر ليك يا مايكل 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مايو 2011)

> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ وَتَعَبَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ، وَأَنَّكَ تَعِبْتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي وَلَمْ تَكِلَّ .




*+ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## max mike (29 مايو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
​*

​




*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
​*

​



*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6​*

​



*برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7​*

​



*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 ​*

​



*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9​*

​



*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10​*

​



*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11​*

​



*برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12​*






*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1​*

​



*برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2​*

​



*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
​*

​




*ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2011)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9​*




*اميــــــــــــن
بحبها جدا الاية دى 
ميرسى يا مايكل*​​


----------



## soso a (29 مايو 2011)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1




​

========================

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3





شكرررررررررا


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2011)

*فيديو برجك الروحى اليوم مع المسيح
من تصميمى المتواضع​*
[YOUTUBE]r8EsfSzxYDo[/YOUTUBE]​​​


----------



## max mike (30 مايو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ان وجد ليل وظلام فى حياتك فما هى الا ظلال يد الله الاتيه للمعونه


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ليس القوى من يكسب الحرب دائما وانما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الوداعه هى الصخرة التى تنكسر عليها امواج الغضب


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
افضل لنا ان نموت فى الجهاد من ان نحيا فى السقوط


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
من لاعمل له فالشيطان يوجد له عمل .. فاجعل عملك الصلاة لكى لا يصل لك الشيطان


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يارب اريد ان احيا معك اريد ان انسى الماضى القديم المظلم وتنساه انت ايضا


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الابتسامه كلمه طيبه بغير حروف


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
اذهب واصطلح مع من اساء اليك قبل ان ياتى ويعتذر هو لك فيسرق اكليلك


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كن شديداً في الضيقة ولا تجعلها تحطمك بل حطمها 
أنت بإيمانك


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
بدلاً من أن تعد اللَّـه بتغيير نفسك إلى أفضل خذ منه وعداً في صلاتك أن يغيرك إلـى أفضـل


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إن اللَّـه يعطيك ما ينفعك ، وليس ما تطلبه إلاَّ إذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك . وذلك لأنك كثيراً مــا تطلــب مــا لا ينفعــك


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إن ضعفت يوما فاعرف انك نسيت قوة الله



الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2011)

جميييييييييل خااااااااااااااااااالص
وفعلا موضوع رائع ويستحق التقيييم

+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## ميرنا (30 مايو 2011)

*رج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يارب اريد ان احيا معك اريد ان انسى الماضى القديم المظلم وتنساه انت ايضا*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 مايو 2011)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
* يارب اريد ان احيا معك اريد ان انسى الماضى القديم المظلم وتنساه انت ايضا*

*اميــــن*​


----------



## tamav maria (30 مايو 2011)

تم التصويت
موضوع رائع


----------



## max mike (31 مايو 2011)

*

سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تنزعج من أي مشكلة تمر بك بل التجيء لله و تشفع بالقديسين و اطلب ارشاد الأباء الروحيين واثقا أن الله لن يتركك و يحل مشاكلك و هو قادر علي كل شيء 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
كن ثابت فى ايمانك حتى لو لم يستجب الله سريعا فقد يتاخر الله ليعلمك امور كثيره وان لم تفهم سريعا قصد الله فستفهم ان واصلت الصلاة ويستريح قلبك 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لتكن عيناك متعلقتان بالسماء والقديسين ابائك الذين يشفعون فيك فتتلمذ على سيرهم وتتمتع بصداقتهم فترتفع حياتك نحو السماء وتستعد للملكوت


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
اذا اردت ان تكون سعيدا فعليك التسلح بثلاث ... محبة الاخرين و القدره علي التسامح والرضا بما عندك ... التمسك بالامل


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ان كانت حياتنا اشبه بقطعه طين فاننا ان حاولنا بايدينا ان نشكلها قد تنكسر ونفقد حياتنا انها فى حاجه الى لمسات الفخارى الاعظم ملك الكون .
ايها الفخارى الاعظم ..انا كالخزف بين يديك


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
فى كل شده الرب يستجيب لك إذن لاتقلق ليمتلىء قلبك سلاما


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
أبنى الحبيب أهدء فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
إن كنت قد يئست من نفسك فالله لم ييأس من خلاصك


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
 كما كنت ملجأ داود وصخرته وكما أنقذته من جميع أعدائه
وشددت يده الضعيفة ونصرته ثق أنى سأكون معك
وأعطيك النصرة دائما 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
نشكــرك أيهـــا الإلـــه ربنـــا .. إذ بلغـــتنا سالمـــين ساعـــة هـــذا المســــاء .. نســـألك فرحيــــن أن تحرسنـــا ليـــلاً ونهـــاراً .. أنعـــم علينـــا أن نقضـــي هـــذه الليـلــة بعـــيداً عـــن مكـــائد الشيطــــان وبــأن نبـــادر عــند ساعـــة الصبـــاح إلـــى تسبيحـــك


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
المسيح يمحى بآلامه خطايا الذين يتوبون اما الذين لا يتوبون فانهم يهلكون


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
لا تقل قد فات اوان التوبة ولن يقبلنى الله فهذه خدعة من خدع الشيطان بل قم الآن واعلن توبتك فان الله ما زال ينتظر رجوعك
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
أبنى الحبيب أهدء فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل



*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم

آمين*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مايو 2011)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
* فى كل شده الرب يستجيب لك إذن لاتقلق ليمتلىء قلبك سلاما*

*كلما ت جميلة كالعادة *​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
أبنى الحبيب أهدء فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل

سلامه مع كل يوم يحوط حياتي يهدئ من روعي ينير حياتي كلها الهي يسوع بحبك يا ابتي


----------



## max mike (1 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ليعطك حسب قلبك و يتمم كل رايك


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اذا قمت كل يوم بالغداة تذكر انك ستعطى اللة جوابا 
عن سائر اعمالك فلن تخطىء البتة 
بل يسكن خوف اللة فيك


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كما أن شعاع الشمس اذا دخل بيتًا من خلال
ثقب يضيء كل ما فيه ويُظهر حتى دقيق الغبار،
هكذا خوف الله اذا حل في قلب انسان يكشف له كل خطاياه


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
اذا شاء اللة ان يربح ابناءة الحقيقين لا يرفع عنهم 
التجارب
بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الترجمة الروحية لكلمة ضيقات تعنى بركات
و اكاليل وهذة اللغة الروحية و الذى يترجمها بغير ذلك سيتعب


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
من اراد الانتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة و صبر اذداد 
ضيقة بسببها


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اذا اتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها بل احتملها
بدون حزن


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الاحزان المرسلة الينا ليست سوى عناية اللة بنا


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
بمقدار الحزن و الضيقة تكون التعزية لان اللة 
لايعطى موهبة كبيرة الا بتجربة كبيرة


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ان كان احد لا يعتني بخاصته و لا سيــما اهل بيته فقد
انكر الايمان و هو شر من غير المؤمن


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
"أفلا يفحص الله عن هذا لأنه هو يعرف خفيات القلب "


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"سلاماً أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم، ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا،
لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب"
​*


----------



## شميران (1 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا تسلم ايدك*


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"سلاماً أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم، ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا،
لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب"

شكررررررا


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




govany shenoda قال:


> ميرسي خالص
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك





هالة الحب قال:


> موضوع رائع تسلم ايديك





شميران قال:


> *جميل جدااااااااااااا وانشالله يشفي جروح الكل يااااارب *
> *الرب يبارك حياتك*





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــن وأنا واثق فى كلامك يا ربى والهى يسوع
> 
> 
> +ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة+*





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى ( زك 2 : 8 )
> 
> شكرا
> ربنا يباركك





Gospel Life قال:


> ساعدني وامنحني القوة من عندك يا ربي
> عشان اقدر اشيل لاني بدونك لا استطيع ان افعل شئ
> 
> ميرسي يا مايكل





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> "اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ"
> شكرررررررررررررررا خالص





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> لأنه من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الانسان .
> اذا سقط لا ينطرح لأن الرب مسند يده






*كل الشكر والتقدير لمتابعتكم الدائمة والجميلة​*


​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*رد: حظك اليوم مع المسيح*




Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي مايكل
> يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك





ABOTARBO قال:


> جميلة دى قوى
> 
> +ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم





Nemo قال:


> سامحنى يارب ع ضعفاتى
> ميرسى يا مايكل الرب يباركك





Nemo قال:


> اشكرك يارب يا معينى وساعدنى لأكمل
> ميرسى يا مايكل كتيييييييييير
> ربنا يعوض تعبك





Apsoti قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> لا تنحل في الشدائد لتكن مرضيا لله عالما انه لو أراد لرفع عنك الشدة
> و اذ لم يرفعها عنك فانما يريد نفعك فأشكره علي كل شيئ
> *





Gospel Life قال:


> كل الشكر ليك يا مايكل
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك





ABOTARBO قال:


> *+ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*







*كل الشكر والتقدير لمتابعتكم الدائمة والجميلة​*


​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> 
> 
> 
> ...





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ABOTARBO قال:


> جميييييييييل خااااااااااااااااااالص
> وفعلا موضوع رائع ويستحق التقيييم
> 
> +ربنا يبارك خدمتكم





Apsoti قال:


> *رج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> يارب اريد ان احيا معك اريد ان انسى الماضى القديم المظلم وتنساه انت ايضا*





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> * يارب اريد ان احيا معك اريد ان انسى الماضى القديم المظلم وتنساه انت ايضا*
> 
> *اميــــن*​





netta قال:


> تم التصويت
> موضوع رائع






*كل الشكر والتقدير لمتابعتكم الدائمة والجميلة​*


​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> أبنى الحبيب أهدء فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل
> 
> 
> ...





ABOTARBO قال:


> *ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> 
> آمين*





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> * فى كل شده الرب يستجيب لك إذن لاتقلق ليمتلىء قلبك سلاما*
> 
> *كلما ت جميلة كالعادة *​





ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> أبنى الحبيب أهدء فلقد تركت لك سلامى الذى يفوق كل عقل
> 
> سلامه مع كل يوم يحوط حياتي يهدئ من روعي ينير حياتي كلها الهي يسوع بحبك يا ابتي





شميران قال:


> *شكرا تسلم ايدك*





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> "سلاماً أترك لكم سلامي أعطيكم، ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا،
> لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب"
> 
> شكررررررا






*كل الشكر والتقدير لمتابعتكم الدائمة والجميلة​*


​


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*بشكر كل الاعضاء اللى قاموا بالتصويت الموجود فى اعلى الصفحة وبجد تشجيعكم للموضوع وفكرته غالى عندى قوى وهيخلينى اهتم بالموضوع اكتر واكتر واطور منه على قد ما اقدر ليكون الموضوع سبب بركة ومنفعة لكثيرين
ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم​*


----------



## max mike (2 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مٌظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك يبتسم فلابد وان تبتسم ايضا .. فإن هناك من يحبك ... يعتنى بك ...يحميك ... ينصرك ... يسمعك ... يراك... إنهٌ (( الله)) ما أخذ مِنكَ إلا ليعطيك ... وما ابكاك إلا ليضحكك ... وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك ... وما آلمك إلا ليشفيك لانه يحبك .


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ياربى يسوع انت احتياجي الوحيد اتمسك بك وانت فرحي و تاجي 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
حينمـــا يعلـــن الطبيــــب فشـــله .. يبـــدأ يســـوع عمـــله .. حينمـــا يعلن المريـــض يأســـه .. يبـــدأ يســـــوع يعــــلن مجـــــده .. نهايـــــة الإنســــان هــــي بدايـــــة عمـــــل الله ..


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الرب يسوع احبك فداك اتبعه فلا تعطش اتبعه فلا تجوع سيعلمك ويرشدك


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
اشغل وقتك في وضع اليوم و المستقبل بين يدي الله ، وأنت واثق أنه سيعمل على تنفيذ مقاصده في حياتك


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لو ان الناس اغلقوا الباب في وجهك فأبقى متذكرا انه يوجد باب واحد امامك مفتوح ولا يغلق ابدا هو باب يسوع حيث قال : ( أنا هو الباب . إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى)


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا تكن قاسى القلب واسمع صوت فاديك الحنون ... " اليوم إن سمعتم صوته، فلا تقسوا قلوبكم"


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
 اذكر احسانات الله ولاتنس ألطافه وما منحك، الى هنا اعانك وسدّ كل حاجاتك، لا تحزن بجحود قلبك فهو لن يتركك ، ولا تشك بمحبته بل اليه سلم كل طرقك وهو يسمع وهو من الضيق يخرجك .. لطفه دائم ، عطفه ثابت 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 
ياربي الحبيب اضع امامك اليوم وكل يوم آلامى ، انت القادر وحدك ان تشفي لأنك انت قلت انا الرب شافيك، وباسم فتاك القدوس ألمس موضع الألم والداء وأشفى آلامى


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
تذكر دوما تلك الكلمات :
ربنا موجود ... كله للخير ... مسيرها تنتهى فالرب صادق فى وعوده قائلا : انت لست وحدك
... ثقوا انا قد غلبت اعالم ... افرحوا فى الرب كل حين.


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
كل مشاكلنا فقاقيع هواء .. نراها وقت الأزمات جبال بينما فى أزمنة الراحة نستتفه ما قد ضيعناه من وقت وجهد بسبب التضخيم المقصود من الشيطان وقلة خبرتنا فى متاعبنا


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
يحاربونك و لا يقدرون عليك لانى انا معك يقول الرب لاتقذك



ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2011)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
تذكر دوما تلك الكلمات :
ربنا موجود ... كله للخير ... مسيرها تنتهى فالرب صادق فى وعوده قائلا : انت لست وحدك
... ثقوا انا قد غلبت اعالم ... افرحوا فى الرب كل حين.

===================
ميرسى كتير كنت محتاجه الكلمه دى 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## شميران (2 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا لمجهودك *


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2011)

*آميــــــــــــــــــ فى إسم يسوع المسيح ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


+ميرسى لخدمتكم الحلوة خالص دى
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
يحاربونك و لا يقدرون عليك لانى انا معك يقول الرب لاتقذك

ميرسى ربنا يباركك


----------



## noraa (2 يونيو 2011)

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
فم الطاهر يتكلم كل ساعة على خالقه وعن سلامه بفرح ويتعزى به + + + القديس اغسطينوس

ربنا يبارك حياتك _________ دة تاريخ ميلادى


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يونيو 2011)

*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا تكن قاسى القلب واسمع صوت فاديك الحنون ... " اليوم إن سمعتم صوته، فلا تقسوا قلوبكم"



*المس قلبي انت ياربي دوبه بين ايديك
 وخليه يفتحلك اول ماتقرع عليه
 بدونك لا استطيع ان افعل شئ

ميرسي يا مايكل


----------



## noraa (3 يونيو 2011)

لو ان الناس اغلقوا الباب في وجهك فأبقى متذكرا انه يوجد باب واحد امامك مفتوح ولا يغلق ابدا هو باب يسوع حيث قال : ( أنا هو الباب . إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى)


فليتمج اسم الرب  فى كلمتة  مشكورررررر


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2011)

*أعذرونى امبارح منزلتش الرسالة اليومية نظرا لانشغالى
متأسف جداااااااااااااا​*


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *أعذرونى امبارح منزلتش الرسالة اليومية نظرا لانشغالى​*
> 
> *متأسف جداااااااااااااا*​


 
ربنا معاك 
وفى انتظارها انهارده​


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2011)

*

سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب
للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخادع


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تربط نفسَك تحت أمرٍ ما، حتى إن اضطررتَ للخروجِ
بدونِ حزنٍ أو ارتباكِ أفكار، بل في كلِّ شيءٍ اقتنِ لك صبراً


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ان طلبنا الله فانه يظهر لنا واذا أمسكنا به فانه يبقى معنا


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
يُظهِر الله محبته للبشر فقط عندما نصنع الصلاح بل أيضاً 
عندما نخطئ إليه و نغضبه بخطايانا، كم يصبر على سقطاتنا بطول
أناة و عندما يعاقب بكم من الحب يعاقب


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الذي عنده رجاء حقيقي يطلب ملكوت الله فقط، 
و فيما يخص حاجات الحياة الوقتيَّة ستعطى له بكل تأكيد


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
المنتقم من أخيه غالب في عيني نفسه وأعين الناس أما 
عند الله فهو مغلوب على أمره وصفقته خاسرة


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتأثر بمديح أو بمذمة بل مجد الله 
في الحالتين معا


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
اثبت في الله يحبك الجميع


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
تصالحوا كل واحد مع أخيـه واصفحوا عن كل إساءة لكل إنسان
من كل القلب . واربطوا قلوبكم بمحبة الرب ، 
ومحبة بعضكم البعض بغيرة حارة وضمير نقى واقتربوا إلى الله 
يقترب إليكم


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الله نار يدفئ و يلهب القلب، و إذا شعرنا ببرودة في قلبنا 
لنستدع الرب لكي يدفئنا و يلهمنا المحبة له و للقريب


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
حاذر من التهاون عن أمر خلاصك لأنك لا تعرف 
متى ينتهي الأجل


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ،
بل يجعلان ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## max mike (4 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ربنا معاك
> وفى انتظارها انهارده​





*تم يافندم​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> المنتقم من أخيه غالب في عيني نفسه وأعين الناس أما
> عند الله فهو مغلوب على أمره وصفقته خاسرة*



*جميلة قوى *​


----------



## soso a (4 يونيو 2011)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الله نار يدفئ و يلهب القلب، و إذا شعرنا ببرودة في قلبنا 
لنستدع الرب لكي يدفئنا و يلهمنا المحبة له و للقريب
===================

شكرا كتير 
جميله قوى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ،
بل يجعلان ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا

ميرسى خالص
ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

*سامحونى لانى مدخلتش الموضوع من يومين ومنزلتش الابراج اليومية 
الدنيا كانت متلخبطة معايا
صلوا من اجل استمرار الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> تذكر دوما تلك الكلمات :
> ربنا موجود ... كله للخير ... مسيرها تنتهى فالرب صادق فى وعوده قائلا : انت لست وحدك
> ... ثقوا انا قد غلبت اعالم ... افرحوا فى الرب كل حين.
> ...





شميران قال:


> *شكرا لمجهودك *





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــ فى إسم يسوع المسيح ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> +ميرسى لخدمتكم الحلوة خالص دى
> ربنا معاكم*





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> يحاربونك و لا يقدرون عليك لانى انا معك يقول الرب لاتقذك
> 
> ميرسى ربنا يباركك





noraa قال:


> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> فم الطاهر يتكلم كل ساعة على خالقه وعن سلامه بفرح ويتعزى به + + + القديس اغسطينوس
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك _________ دة تاريخ ميلادى





Gospel Life قال:


> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> لا تكن قاسى القلب واسمع صوت فاديك الحنون ... " اليوم إن سمعتم صوته، فلا تقسوا قلوبكم"
> 
> 
> ...





*شكرا للمتابعة الدائمة للموضوع​*



​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

noraa قال:


> لو ان الناس اغلقوا الباب في وجهك فأبقى متذكرا انه يوجد باب واحد امامك مفتوح ولا يغلق ابدا هو باب يسوع حيث قال : ( أنا هو الباب . إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى)
> 
> 
> فليتمج اسم الرب  فى كلمتة  مشكورررررر





soso a قال:


> ربنا معاك
> وفى انتظارها انهارده​





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جميلة قوى *​





soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> الله نار يدفئ و يلهب القلب، و إذا شعرنا ببرودة في قلبنا
> لنستدع الرب لكي يدفئنا و يلهمنا المحبة له و للقريب
> ===================
> ...





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ،
> بل يجعلان ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا
> 
> ...







*شكرا للمتابعة الدائمة للموضوع​*



​


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا كان إنسان بعيد عن معرفة الله فأتيت به إلى معرفة الله فقد أحييت بالحقيقة ميتا وإن جعلت الغضوب وديعا فقد أخرجت شيطانا وإن جعلت الكسلان نشيطا فقد أنهضت مخلعا


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أقبل التجارب بفرح عالما المجد الذى يتبعها فإنك أن تحققت من ذلك فلن تمل من إحتمالها لدرجة أنك تطلب من الله أن لا يصرفها عنك


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إنها عطية الله أن يجنى الإنسان ثمار تعبه بالفرح مثل هذا الإنسان لا يعانى من الإنزعاج ولا يستعبد للأفكار الشريرة بل يقيس حياته بأعمال الخير


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
لا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
علمّني كيف أتصرف بصدق وحكمة مع المحيطين بي
حتى لا أحزن أو أضايق أحدا.
أعطني يا رب القوة لأحتمل عناء هذا النهار مع كل ما سيحمله لي


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
عندما تكون مضطّرباً، إلجأ إلى قراءة الإنجيل . إقرأ بصوت منخفض. 
إقرأ ولو لم تفهم، فإنّ كلمات الرّوح القدس تطرد الحزن بعيداً


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
علمّني أن أتلقى كل جديد يأتيني به هذا اليوم بهدوء وقناعة راسخة أن لا شيء
يحدث إلا بسماح منك.
قوّم أفكاري وأحاسيسي في كل ما أعمله وأقوله


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كن طويل النفس بسيط القلب ، متواضعا فى كل حين ، وعاشر الأبرار وكل مايحل عليك من خير أو شر أقبله بالشكر وأعلم أنه لن ينالك شىء إلا بسماح من اللـــــــه


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجئ " فلا تؤجل التوبة حتى لا تموت روحيا قبل أن تموت جسديا


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
امنحني يا سيدي وملكي يسوع المسيح يوماً طيباً خالياً من الدنس والخطية .. لا تنساني ولا تقف بعيدا عني


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
انت لا ترى الله ولكنك ان احببت الكل فتقتنيه فى داخلك ​*


----------



## Nemo (7 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> أقبل التجارب بفرح عالما المجد الذى يتبعها فإنك أن تحققت من ذلك فلن تمل من إحتمالها لدرجة أنك تطلب من الله أن لا يصرفها عنك
> 
> ​*




ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا مايكل
كل مرة بتجيبلى حاجة تخص حالتى
وانهارده اقوى تعبير بجد لأنها اقوى تجربة بمر بيها فى حياتى
ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى خدمتك صلى من اجلى


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> عندما تكون مضطّرباً، إلجأ إلى قراءة الإنجيل . إقرأ بصوت منخفض.
> إقرأ ولو لم تفهم، فإنّ كلمات الرّوح القدس تطرد الحزن بعيداً
> *



رووووووووووووووووعه وجت في وقتها بجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا مايكل


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا مايكل
> كل مرة بتجيبلى حاجة تخص حالتى
> وانهارده اقوى تعبير بجد لأنها اقوى تجربة بمر بيها فى حياتى
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى خدمتك صلى من اجلى



*صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا نيمو
​*


Gospel Life قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعه وجت في وقتها بجد
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا مايكل




*ميرسى ليكى يا نيفو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2011)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجئ " فلا تؤجل التوبة حتى لا تموت روحيا قبل أن تموت جسديا
==========================

ميرسى مايكل 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يونيو 2011)

> *
> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> علمّني كيف أتصرف بصدق وحكمة مع المحيطين بي
> حتى لا أحزن أو أضايق أحدا.
> أعطني يا رب القوة لأحتمل عناء هذا النهار مع كل ما سيحمله لي*



*اميــــــــــــــن
حلوة جدااااا*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يونيو 2011)

> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> كن طويل النفس بسيط القلب ، متواضعا فى كل حين ، وعاشر الأبرار وكل مايحل  عليك من خير أو شر أقبله بالشكر وأعلم أنه لن ينالك شىء إلا بسماح من  اللـــــــه


*حاضر يارب يسوع

+ ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## max mike (8 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
خـــذ كــل احـــزانـــك إلـــى اللــه وأخبـــره بـكـل مـــايتـــعبك ويفـــشلــك . تــحدث معــــه عن كـــل شـــئ واعطـــه الــفرصـــه لـــيُريــك الســـبب فـــي كـــل شـــئ و لا تــمضِـي دون ان تــــشكره عــــلى كـــل الــبركـــات 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
كما أن الماء إذا تسلط على النار يطفئها . كذلك أيضاً التوبة تغسل جميع الخطايا 
والأوجاع التي للنفـس والجسـد معـاً 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
صادق إنسانًا يخاف الله ليعلمك مخافة الله. ولا تصاحب المتهاونين وليكن الرب أمامك كل 
حين لأنه ينجى المتوكلين عليه


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إذا أكمل الإنسان جميع الحسنات وفي قلبه حقد على أخيـه ، 
فهـو غـريب عـن اللــه 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الأنــســان الــذي يــحــب بــأمــانــة
صفوف الملائكة تتقبَّله بفرح وابتهاج، وأمامه 
تنفتح الأبواب السمائية باتساع، ومنها 
يدخل ليُقدِّموه أمام عرش الله لكي يُتوَّج عن يمين
الله الذي سيملك معه إلى الأبد


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتأثر بمديح أو بمذمة بل مجد الله 
في الحالتين معا 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، 
مـا هذا الجفاف الروحي؟؟؟
يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. 
يا ربي يسوع
اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعا 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
تأ كد ان بعد هذة الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمه لان كل نعمه
تتقدمها محنه .. فسلم امورك له فهو صادق فى وعده 
( لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا 
انساكم )


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
متضايقين ولكن غير يائسين ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتنى بكم


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اذا اردت ان تذهب الى الله فطر طيرا واذا لم تستطع ان تطير فاجرى واذا لم تستطع ان تجرى فامشى واذا لم تستطع ان تمشى فازحف واذا لم تستطع ان تزحف على الاقل قف مكانك ولا ترجع للوراء

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إذا سلمـت النفـس ذاتهـا للرب بكـل قوتها يصلح الله الصالح لها 
هذه الأوضاع والعيوب واحده فواحدة لكي تحيد عنها 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم 
لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله


ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتأثر بمديح أو بمذمة بل مجد الله
> في الحالتين معا *



*جميلة كالعادة *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الصليب الآية دى طلعتلى النهاردة مرتييييييييييييييين 

+حاضر يارب يسوع

أشكرك



+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## soso a (8 يونيو 2011)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اذا اردت ان تذهب الى الله فطر طيرا واذا لم تستطع ان تطير فاجرى واذا لم تستطع ان تجرى فامشى واذا لم تستطع ان تمشى فازحف واذا لم تستطع ان تزحف على الاقل قف مكانك ولا ترجع للوراء
=====================================


----------



## max mike (9 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
يسوع ينتظرك كما انت بردائك المتسخ وبأتعابك الكثيرة ... التصق بالكنيسة وبأسرارها المحيية فلا ترفض محبته .. انها محبة مجانية ابدية ... قم الان ... لا تؤجل .. اغلق بابك .. وارتمي في حضنه كما فعل الابن الضال ... قل له ااااه يااارب ... انت تعلم ضعف طبيعتي .. غيرني .. حررني .. املأني بروحك القدووس .. البسني الحلة الجديدة وانزع عني رداء العار الذي ارتديه الان .. وستشعر بسلااام عجيب .


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه اللحظه في يدي
اما غدا في يد الله


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا تفكر في الخطايا القديمة التي فعلتها
لئلا تتجدد عليك


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون 
والذين لا يقدرون ،
فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
جيد ألا تخطئ وإن أخطأت فجيد ألا تؤخر التوبة 
وأن تبت فجيد ألا تعاود الخطية


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
إن حياتنا الروحيه تحتاج إلى تدبير من الله
وإلى قوة منه فى كل شئ :
فى التوبه ، والنقاوه ، والطهاره وفيما يلزم للخلآص


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
قولوا لكل خاطئ ان الله مستعد أن يساعدك : 
فروحه القدوس يعمل معك ونعمته واقفه على بابك تقرعه 
وملائكته حائلة حولك لتنقذك وأرواح القديسين تشفع فيك ووسائط النعمه ستأتى بفاعليتها


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ربي .. لست أدري ما تحمله لي الأيام
لكن سيدي الحبيب يكفيني شيئاً واحداً
ثقتي أنك معي تعتني بي وتحارب عني


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لا تخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق
، لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة ..
لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق .


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت
أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
صلاة البار مفتاح السماء ، وبقوتها يستطيع كل شيء .
هي حِمَى نفوسنا مصدر لكل الفضائل، 
السلم الذي نصعد به إلى الله ،  هي عمل الملائكة ، هي أساس الإيمان


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الشرور التى تحل عليكم ستعبر وذاك الذى تنتظرونه بصبر سيأتى .
إنه سيمسح عرق التعب إنه سيجفف كل دمعة 
ولا يكون بكاء بعده هنا



الرب يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يونيو 2011)

*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
قولوا لكل خاطئ ان الله مستعد أن يساعدك : 
فروحه القدوس يعمل معك ونعمته واقفه على بابك تقرعه 
وملائكته حائلة حولك لتنقذك وأرواح القديسين تشفع فيك ووسائط النعمه ستأتى بفاعليتها


امين
 شفعتهم عنا وصلواتهم تكون معانا الي الابد امين

ميرسي يا مايكل 
كلمات معزيه لكل خاطئ
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2011)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*

* إن حياتنا الروحيه تحتاج إلى تدبير من الله*
* وإلى قوة منه فى كل شئ :*
* فى التوبه ، والنقاوه ، والطهاره وفيما يلزم للخلآص

امين يارب اجذبنى ليك يارب اكتر واكتر
ميرسى يا مايكل
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (9 يونيو 2011)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لا تخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق
، لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة ..
لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق .


*راااااااائع جدا*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 يونيو 2011)

> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه اللحظه في يدي
> اما غدا في يد الله



آمين

ميرسى لتعبكم وخدمتكم الجميلة


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2011)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت
أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك
================
رامى كل حمولى عليك يا الهى 
شكرا كتير 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الشرور التى تحل عليكم ستعبر وذاك الذى تنتظرونه بصبر سيأتى .
إنه سيمسح عرق التعب إنه سيجفف كل دمعة 
ولا يكون بكاء بعده هنا

ميرسى ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
أَمَّا خَلاَصُ الصِّدِّيقِينَ فَمِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ،
حِصْنِهمْ فِي زَمَانِ الضِّيقِ.


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أَحْتَمِلُ غَضَبَ الرَّبِّ لأَنِّي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَيْهِ،
حَتَّى يُقِيمَ دَعْوَايَ
وَيُجْرِيَ حَقِّي. سَيُخْرِجُنِي إِلَى النُّورِ، سَأَنْظُرُ بِرَّهُ.


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
وَيَكُونُ الرَّبُّ مَلْجَأً لِلْمُنْسَحِقِ. مَلْجَأً فِي أَزْمِنَةِ الضِّيقِ.


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تُضِيءُ سِرَاجِي. الرَّبُّ إِلهِي يُنِيرُ ظُلْمَتِي.


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
إِنْ سَلَكْتُ فِي وَسَطِ الضِّيْقِ تُحْيِنِي.
عَلَى غَضَبِ أَعْدَائِي تَمُدُّ يَدَكَ، وَتُخَلِّصُنِي يَمِينُكَ.


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
كَثِيرَةٌ هِيَ بَلاَيَا الصِّدِّيقِ، وَمِنْ جَمِيعِهَا يُنَجِّيهِ الرَّبُّ.


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الرَّبُّ صَخْرَتِي وَحِصْنِي وَمُنْقِذِي.
إِلهِي صَخْرَتِي بِهِ أَحْتَمِي. تُرْسِي وَقَرْنُ خَلاَصِي وَمَلْجَإِي.


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي، إِذَا سَقَطْتُ أَقُومُ.
إِذَا جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَالرَّبُّ نُورٌ لِي. 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
فِي سِتِّ شَدَائِدَ يُنَجِّيكَ، وَفِي سَبْعٍ لاَ يَمَسُّكَ سُوءٌ.


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ.
فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، 
وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الَّذِينَ يَزْرَعُونَ بِالدُّمُوعِ يَحْصُدُونَ بِالابْتِهَاجِ. 
الذَّاهِبُ ذَهَابًا بِالْبُكَاءِ حَامِلاً مِبْذَرَ الزَّرْعِ، مَجِيئًا
يَجِيءُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ حَامِلاً حُزَمَهُ.


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لاَ يُلاَقِيكَ شَرٌّ، وَلاَ تَدْنُو ضَرْبَةٌ مِنْ خَيْمَتِكَ.
لأَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ فِي كُلِّ
طُرُقِكَ.



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> *أَحْتَمِلُ غَضَبَ الرَّبِّ لأَنِّي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَيْهِ،*
> *حَتَّى يُقِيمَ دَعْوَايَ*
> *وَيُجْرِيَ حَقِّي. سَيُخْرِجُنِي إِلَى النُّورِ، سَأَنْظُرُ بِرَّهُ.*​


*في أنتظارك يا رب ..... في أنتظارك *

*شكراً مايكل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> الرَّبُّ صَخْرَتِي وَحِصْنِي وَمُنْقِذِي.
> إِلهِي صَخْرَتِي بِهِ أَحْتَمِي. تُرْسِي وَقَرْنُ خَلاَصِي وَمَلْجَإِي.*



دايما برجي بيكون معزي لقلبي
ميرسي لتعبك يا مايكل
يسوع يفرحك ويعوضك خير


----------



## Twin (10 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> دايما برجي بيكون معزي لقلبي
> ميرسي لتعبك يا مايكل
> يسوع يفرحك ويعوضك خير


 
*طب صحيح ... ال من برج العذارء ده ... لما بيجوزا ... بيحولوا برج الجوازاء وال بيعملوا من بنها :new6:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب صحيح ... ال من برج العذارء ده ... لما بيجوزا ... بيحولوا برج الجوازاء وال بيعملوا من بنها :new6:*​



هههههههههههههههههههه
لا تقريبا اللي من البرج دا عاملين اضراب :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طب صحيح ... ال من برج العذارء ده ... لما بيجوزا ... بيحولوا برج الجوازاء وال بيعملوا من بنها :new6:*​





Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا تقريبا اللي من البرج دا عاملين اضراب :smil15::smil15::smil15:




*
هزروا هزروا قلبنا الموضوع ترفيهى احنا
اللى عايز يهزر يتفضل على القسم الترفيهى يالا ههههههههههههههه
دايما منوريييييييييييين​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> فِي سِتِّ شَدَائِدَ يُنَجِّيكَ، وَفِي سَبْعٍ لاَ يَمَسُّكَ سُوءٌ.*


*ياربى يسوع كتير عليا محبتك

+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> كَثِيرَةٌ هِيَ بَلاَيَا الصِّدِّيقِ، وَمِنْ جَمِيعِهَا يُنَجِّيهِ الرَّبُّ.
> *


*
أميـــــــن
جت فى وقتها وبجد بحبها جدا*​


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا 
آميـــــــــــــ++ــــــــــــ++ـــــــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
احب التعب وكن متأنيا لكل بلية تـأتيك حتى اخر نسمة من حياتك


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
انْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ، 
وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اياك ان تعيب احدا من الناس ، لئلا يبغض الله صلاتك


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7 
كل موضع تمضي اليه اجعل الله امامك كل حين


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
حَيٌّ هُوَ اللهُ.. إِنَّهُ مَا دَامَتْ نَسَمَتِي فِيَّ، وَنَفْخَةُ اللهِ فِي أَنْفِي، لَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ شَفَتَايَ إِثْمًا، وَلاَ يَلْفِظَ لِسَانِي بِغِشٍّ


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الانسان الذي يصوم عن خطاياه ثم يعود يفعلها .. من يستجيب لصلاته وماذا نفعه اتضاعه


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
انتظر بصبر ما تنتظره من الله، لازِمه ولا تتردد
لكي تزداد حياة في أواخرك


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي، وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
انَا أَرْعَى غَنَمِي وَأُرْبِضُهَا، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. وَأَطْلُبُ الضَّالَّ،
وَأَسْتَرِدُّ الْمَطْرُودَ، وَأَجْبِرُ الْكَسِيرَ، وَأَعْصِبُ الْجَرِيحَ


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الرب رؤوف رحيم يغفر الخطايا ويخلص في يوم الضيق


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الرَّبُّ إِلهُ السَّمَاءِ .. هُوَ يُرْسِلُ مَلاَكَهُ أَمَامَكَ


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
يقول الرب
انِّي كُلُّ مَنْ أُحِبُّهُ أُوَبِّخُهُ وَأُؤَدِّبُهُ . فَكُنْ غَيُورًا وَتُبْ
​*







​


----------



## شميران (11 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا لك الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> هزروا هزروا قلبنا الموضوع ترفيهى احنا
> اللى عايز يهزر يتفضل على القسم الترفيهى يالا ههههههههههههههه
> دايما منوريييييييييييين​*



:08::08::08:
ايه الاحراج دا بقي
سوري سوري
عاجبك كدا يا توين ادينا انطردنا اهو من الموضوع ومن القسم خالص
اتصرف بقي
ههههههههههههههه

الموضوع منور بيك وبخدمتك الجميله يا مايكل


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 يونيو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> انتظر بصبر ما تنتظره من الله، لازِمه ولا تتردد
> لكي تزداد حياة في أواخرك*



ساعدني واعطيني الصبر علي الانتظار
حتي حين الوقت الذي تراه مناسبا يا سيدي الحنون


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> الانسان الذي يصوم عن خطاياه ثم يعود يفعلها .. من يستجيب لصلاته وماذا نفعه اتضاعه*



*اكيد ولا حاجة 

ميرسى يا مايك*​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الرب رؤوف رحيم يغفر الخطايا ويخلص في يوم الضيق
=============================

ميرسى كتير 
كنت محتاجها 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> انَا أَرْعَى غَنَمِي وَأُرْبِضُهَا، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. وَأَطْلُبُ الضَّالَّ،
> وَأَسْتَرِدُّ الْمَطْرُودَ، وَأَجْبِرُ الْكَسِيرَ، وَأَعْصِبُ الْجَرِيحَ*





> *برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
> كل موضع تمضي اليه اجعل الله امامك كل حين*





> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> انتظر بصبر ما تنتظره من الله، لازِمه ولا تتردد
> لكي تزداد حياة في أواخرك*



*
دة أنا مستحقش محبتك يارب يسوع

+ميرسى كتييييييييييييير لخدمتكم المعزية*


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مبارك الله الذي يعزينا في كل ضيقاتنا 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
حينما تحيا فى المجتمع بملامح أخرى غير ملامح المسيح إنما تنفصل عنه عملياً


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كل نمو روحى لابد أن يقابله نهاية لفسادك الداخلي


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
فمن يريد أن يرجع ويتغير لابد أن يكون شاعر بخطيئته وضعفه 
ويطلب من الكنيسة أن تعينه من يريد أن يتغير لابد أن يعرف 
انه سيتعب لأنه سيقتلع أشواك نفسه وغروس إبليس في قلبه 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إذا دخل الله فى عمل دخلت القوة فى هذا العمل ودخلت فيه البركة ونجح


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على وجود خوف الله فيه 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
هل أن يد الرب تقصر عن أن تخلص ولم تثقل أذنيه عن أن تسمع 
بل آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه 
عنكم حتى لا يسمع


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
انه بقدر علو السماء على الأرض تعلو حكمة الله عن فهم الإنسان 
قد لاترى ألان سوى صليب الجلجثة ولكن التجربة تحتاج إلى إيمان 
يرى القيامة أيضاً


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
فى علاقتنا مع نفوسنا وفى رحلة حياتنا يجب ألا نبحث
عن الشكل قبل أن نُدرك الجوهر


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اختبر نفسك كل يوم وتأمل فى أى المحاربات انتصرت


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
تمسك بالصلاة تضمن الخلاص


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إلهى تسهر على وكأنك قد نسيت الخليقة كلها .. تهبنى عطاياك وكأنى وحدى موضوع حبك .. إلهى حيثما أكون أجدك أمامى



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## Nemo (12 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> حينما تحيا فى المجتمع بملامح أخرى غير ملامح المسيح إنما تنفصل عنه عملياً
> ...



يااااااااااااااااااه يارب ع الكلمات الحلوة اللى بتبعتهالى كل يوم
ميرسى جدا يا مايكل ربنا يباركك ويعوض خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2011)

علمنى يارب بيسوع

+ميرسى لتعبكم


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (12 يونيو 2011)

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كل نمو روحى لابد أن يقابله نهاية لفسادك الداخلي


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
* من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه*


*ربنا يعوضك يا ميكي*​


----------



## max mike (12 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> * من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك يا ميكي*​




*
آسف غلطة مطبعية
دى المقولة الصحيحة​*

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على وجود خوف الله فيه 
​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إلهى تسهر على وكأنك قد نسيت الخليقة كلها .. تهبنى عطاياك وكأنى وحدى موضوع حبك .. إلهى حيثما أكون أجدك أمامى

ميرسى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه *



*اكيـــــد *​


----------



## soso a (12 يونيو 2011)

> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> اختبر نفسك كل يوم وتأمل فى أى المحاربات انتصرت


 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
الرب معاك


----------



## max mike (13 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
انه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك
على الايدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اليوم ان سمعتم صوتة فلا تقسوا قلوبكم 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
صَالِحٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ. حِصْنٌ فِي يَومِ الضَّيقِ،
وَهُوَ يَعْرِفُ الْمُتَوَكِّلِينَ عَلَيْهِ.



برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
اطلبوا اولا ملكوت اللة وبرة وهذة كلها تزاد لكم 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
يجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداه تشفيان



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لم تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية و لكن اللة أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون 
فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن اخاف الرب حصن حياتى ممن ارتعب 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
شعور رؤوسكم ايضا جميعها محصاه فلا تخافوا 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مستكبر العين ومنتفخ القلب لا احتملة 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة




صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> لم تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية و لكن اللة أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون
> فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا*


*اميـــن
واثقة فيك ياربى*​


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> غير المستطاع عند الناس مستطاع عند الله


 
اكيد انا واثقه فى كده يا الهى 
=====================
مشكور 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ايها الابناء لا نمل من الطلب الى صلاح الله لكى تدركنا معونته وتعلمنا ان نصنع ما ينبغى



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تحمل لانسان سوء نيه حتى لا تصير اتعابك باطله



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الشكر لله فى وقت التجربه يجعل التجارب التى تعرض لك تتقهقر



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
اهرب من المجد الباطل وسينعم الله عليك بمجده فى الدهر الاتى



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
البساطه والازدراء بالذات ينقيان القلب من الشر



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الذى يسلك بمكر نحو اخيه لن يتخلص من حزن القلب




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الذى يقول شيئا" بينما يوجد فى قلبه شىء اخر ردىء تكون كل عبادته باطله




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لا تدن قريبك واحتقر ذاتك وبذلك تشعر براحة الضمير



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اذا خطر على بالك فكر دينونه على قريبك بسبب خطأ ما
فتفكر اولا فى نفسك انك خاطىء اكثر منه بكثير



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
احب الصمت اكثر من الكلام لان الصمت يكنز اما الكلام فيبدد



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لا تثق بنفسك ما دمت في الجسد حتى تعبر عنك سلاطين الظلمة



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
هذب لسانك بكلام الله فيبتعد عنك الكذب او الكلام المزيف




صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يونيو 2011)

*آميـــــــــن علمنى يارب

+ ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
هذب لسانك بكلام الله فيبتعد عنك الكذب او الكلام المزيف

شكرااااااااا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
> انه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك
> على الايدي يحملونك لئلا تصدم بحجر رجلك
> ...


 
ميرسي كتيييييير ربنا يبارك خدمتة حضرتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2011)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ايها الابناء لا نمل من الطلب الى صلاح الله لكى تدركنا معونته وتعلمنا ان نصنع ما ينبغى

ميرسي بجد ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك 
*


----------



## نونوس14 (14 يونيو 2011)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اذا خطر على بالك فكر دينونه على قريبك بسبب خطأ ما
فتفكر اولا فى نفسك انك خاطىء اكثر منه بكثير

*فعلااااااااا*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو ده*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (14 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع جميل خالص*
*وتم التصويت*​


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2011)

> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> احب الصمت اكثر من الكلام لان الصمت يكنز اما الكلام فيبدد


 
ميرسى كتير 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

Nemo قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يا مايكل
> كل مرة بتجيبلى حاجة تخص حالتى
> وانهارده اقوى تعبير بجد لأنها اقوى تجربة بمر بيها فى حياتى
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى خدمتك صلى من اجلى





Gospel Life قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعه وجت في وقتها بجد
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا مايكل





soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجئ " فلا تؤجل التوبة حتى لا تموت روحيا قبل أن تموت جسديا
> ==========================
> 
> ...





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اميــــــــــــــن
> حلوة جدااااا*​





ABOTARBO قال:


> *حاضر يارب يسوع
> 
> + ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جميلة كالعادة *​








​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *بسم الصليب الآية دى طلعتلى النهاردة مرتييييييييييييييين
> 
> +حاضر يارب يسوع
> 
> ...





soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> اذا اردت ان تذهب الى الله فطر طيرا واذا لم تستطع ان تطير فاجرى واذا لم تستطع ان تجرى فامشى واذا لم تستطع ان تمشى فازحف واذا لم تستطع ان تزحف على الاقل قف مكانك ولا ترجع للوراء
> =====================================





Gospel Life قال:


> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> قولوا لكل خاطئ ان الله مستعد أن يساعدك :
> فروحه القدوس يعمل معك ونعمته واقفه على بابك تقرعه
> وملائكته حائلة حولك لتنقذك وأرواح القديسين تشفع فيك ووسائط النعمه ستأتى بفاعليتها
> ...





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> 
> * إن حياتنا الروحيه تحتاج إلى تدبير من الله*
> * وإلى قوة منه فى كل شئ :*
> ...





نونوس14 قال:


> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> لا تخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق
> ، لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة ..
> لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق .
> ...





ABOTARBO قال:


> آمين
> 
> ميرسى لتعبكم وخدمتكم الجميلة





soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت
> أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك
> ================
> ...





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> الشرور التى تحل عليكم ستعبر وذاك الذى تنتظرونه بصبر سيأتى .
> إنه سيمسح عرق التعب إنه سيجفف كل دمعة
> ولا يكون بكاء بعده هنا
> ...







​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *في أنتظارك يا رب ..... في أنتظارك *
> 
> *شكراً مايكل*​





Gospel Life قال:


> دايما برجي بيكون معزي لقلبي
> ميرسي لتعبك يا مايكل
> يسوع يفرحك ويعوضك خير





ABOTARBO قال:


> *ياربى يسوع كتير عليا محبتك
> 
> +ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *
> أميـــــــن
> جت فى وقتها وبجد بحبها جدا*​





شميران قال:


> *شكرا لك الرب يبارك حياتك*







​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ساعدني واعطيني الصبر علي الانتظار
> حتي حين الوقت الذي تراه مناسبا يا سيدي الحنون





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اكيد ولا حاجة
> 
> ميرسى يا مايك*​





soso a قال:


> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> الرب رؤوف رحيم يغفر الخطايا ويخلص في يوم الضيق
> =============================
> 
> ...





ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> دة أنا مستحقش محبتك يارب يسوع
> 
> +ميرسى كتييييييييييييير لخدمتكم المعزية*





Nemo قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااه يارب ع الكلمات الحلوة اللى بتبعتهالى كل يوم
> ميرسى جدا يا مايكل ربنا يباركك ويعوض خدمتك





ABOTARBO قال:


> علمنى يارب بيسوع
> 
> +ميرسى لتعبكم





عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
> كل نمو روحى لابد أن يقابله نهاية لفسادك الداخلي





روزي86 قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
> * من تعود الكلام بالكنيسة فقد دل بذلك على عدم وجود خوف الله فيه*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك يا ميكي*​








​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> إلهى تسهر على وكأنك قد نسيت الخليقة كلها .. تهبنى عطاياك وكأنى وحدى موضوع حبك .. إلهى حيثما أكون أجدك أمامى
> 
> ميرسى
> ربنا يباركك





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اكيـــــد *​





soso a قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> الرب معاك





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *اميـــن
> واثقة فيك ياربى*​





soso a قال:


> اكيد انا واثقه فى كده يا الهى
> =====================
> مشكور
> الرب يبارك خدمتك





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــن علمنى يارب
> 
> + ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة*





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> هذب لسانك بكلام الله فيبتعد عنك الكذب او الكلام المزيف
> 
> شكرااااااااا





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي كتيييييير ربنا يبارك خدمتة حضرتك








​


----------



## max mike (14 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
> ايها الابناء لا نمل من الطلب الى صلاح الله لكى تدركنا معونته وتعلمنا ان نصنع ما ينبغى
> 
> ميرسي بجد ربنا يبارك حياة حضرتك
> *





نونوس14 قال:


> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> اذا خطر على بالك فكر دينونه على قريبك بسبب خطأ ما
> فتفكر اولا فى نفسك انك خاطىء اكثر منه بكثير
> 
> ...





mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع جميل خالص*
> *وتم التصويت*​





soso a قال:


> ميرسى كتير
> الرب يبارك خدمتك ​







​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> الذى يسلك بمكر نحو اخيه لن يتخلص من حزن القلب
> 
> *



*صح طبعاااااااااااااا*
​


----------



## max mike (15 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الله لايلزم الذين لايريدونه . لكنه يجتذب الذين يريدون



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
فوض الى ربك ضعف طبيعتك إذ تعرف كما ما نقص من قوتك تنل دون أن تدرى موهبه العفه 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ابتعد عن نظر وسماع ما لا يفيد فتتخلص من فعل ما لا يفيد......... 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا يجوز لنا أن نيأس من خلاص الخطاة، لأن قديسين كثيرين يعملون لأجلهم ويذكرونهم أمام الله في السماء



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ليس جهاد أعظم من أن تصلي دائما لله ..لأن الإنسان كلما أراد أن يصلي كل حين ..حاولت الشياطين منعه لأنهم يعلمون أنه لا يبطل قوتهم شئ سوي الصلاة.. 



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
 اهرب من مجد الناس ..لقد طلبت حواء مجد الألوهية فتعرت من المجد الإنساني .. كذلك كل من يلتمس مجد الناس يحرم من مجد الله . 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
إذا فقدت كل شئ و بقيت ثقتك في الله .فأنت لم تفقد شيئا 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
علامة التوبة الصحيحة . أنها في وسط الحزن و الندم .. تحمل في النفس سلاما داخليا 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كما أن الماء و النار متنافران هكذا إدانة الآخرين لا تتفق مع من يريد التوبة .. 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اتضع في كل شئ  . وأن كنت تعرف كل الحكمة فاجعل كلامك آخر الكل لأنك بذلك تكمل كل شئ. 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ان الطبيب يداوي المريض بأدويته اما الرب يسوع  بكلمه منه يشفي امراض النفوس بمغفرة الخطايا 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اذكر الموت دائما فتزول من امامك أغراءات وشهوات العالم 





الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*آميـــــــــــــــن حاضر يارب يسوع

+ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2011)

> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> اتضع في كل شئ . وأن كنت تعرف كل الحكمة فاجعل كلامك آخر الكل لأنك بذلك تكمل كل شئ.


 
مشكوووووووووووور
الرب معاك


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يونيو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> إذا فقدت كل شئ و بقيت ثقتك في الله .فأنت لم تفقد شيئا *



يااااااااااااااااااااه انا كنت محتاجه التعزيه دي قوي بجد
يارب انا واثقه فيك وعارفه انك هتحول مرارتي وحزني لفرح
ارجوك ساعدني

يسوع يعوضك يا مايكل


----------



## max mike (16 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
 إننا أحيانا لا نشكر لأننا نحسب الخير الذى نحن فيه أمرا عاديا لا يحتاج إلى شكر .. خيرات كثيرة أنت فيها ولا تشكر عليها كالصحة والستر لأنك تحسبها أمورا عادية ولكن المحرومين منها يشعرون بقيمتها وإن حصلوا عليها يشكرون من العمق 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
 كن واقعيا فكر فى حل مشاكلك ولا تركز على الاكتئاب وإن لم تجد حلا لمشكلتك انتظر الرب أو احتمل وعش فى واقعك



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
 الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله لكى يدخله ويطهره 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
 إن الصلاة هى رعب للشياطين وأقوى سلاح ضدهم 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
 مصير الجسد أنه سبنتهى فيا ليته ينتهى من أجل عمل صالح .



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
 إن أردت أن تريح الناس؛ فافعل ذلك بالطريقة التي يرونها مريحة لهم ، ليس حسب فكرك . لأنك ربما تحـاول أن تريحهـم بأسـلوب يتعبهـم. 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
 دائماً الرب يرحم الضعفاء. أما الشخص الجبار العنيف القاسي الشديد ، يكون بعيداً عن رحمة اللَّـه. إلهنا هو إله الضعفاء. اختار اللَّـه ضعفاء العالم ، ليخزي بهم الأقوياء ( 1 كو 1 : 27 ). القوي يعتمد على قوته. أما الضعيف فهو الذي يقف اللَّـه إلى جواره .



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
 إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات ... ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل اللـه وحفظه. ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو بنفسه … إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة. 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
 توجد صلاة بلا ألفاظ .. بلا كلمات ... خفق القلب صلاة .... دمعة العين صلاة ..... الإحساس بوجود الله صلاة



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إذا لم تعرف الله لا يمكنك أن تحبه .. لأن معرفته تسبق محبته



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
السيد المسيح هو خبز الحياة .. والذي يأكل الحياة لا يمكـن أن يمـوت 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
سبِّح بقلبك في كل وقت ليكون قلبك هيكــلاً للَّـــه 






الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> دائماً الرب يرحم الضعفاء. أما الشخص الجبار العنيف القاسي الشديد ، يكون  بعيداً عن رحمة اللَّـه. إلهنا هو إله الضعفاء. اختار اللَّـه ضعفاء العالم  ، ليخزي بهم الأقوياء ( 1 كو 1 : 27 ). القوي يعتمد على قوته. أما الضعيف  فهو الذي يقف اللَّـه إلى جواره .*



جميله جدا يا مايكل


----------



## soso a (16 يونيو 2011)

> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> إذا لم تعرف الله لا يمكنك أن تحبه .. لأن معرفته تسبق محبته


 
اكيد 
ميرسى ليك كتير 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

*
*


> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> توجد صلاة بلا ألفاظ .. بلا كلمات ... خفق القلب صلاة .... دمعة العين صلاة ..... الإحساس بوجود الله صلاة



*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## max mike (17 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
 تواضع القلب يتقدم الفضائل كلها و الكبرياء هو اساس الشرور كلها 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
 الذى لا يصلى فهو ميت بالروح وليس فيه روح 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
 التوبة الحقيقية يجب ان تكون لها ثمار


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
 ان كثيرين من الناس ما يتكلمون بالاشياء الفاضلة , ولكنهم يفعلون الافعال الدنيئة


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لا تحتفظ بخطيتك التى صنعتها لان افضل ما يقتنيه الانسان هو ان يقر بخطاياه اما الله ويلوم نفسه 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
 الشهوات هى حيات تنفث سما مميتا فيمن تلدغهم وليس لها علاج الاالصليب والمصلوب 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
حقان ان الله يستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليه أمر 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
 عندما ترى افكارا شريرة اجرى الى الله بالصلاة


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
 مبارك هو الشخص الذى يشعر بالخجل من فعل الخطية قبل ان يقع فيها 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
من قدر على احتمال الظلم بفرح --- فان هذا قد قبل العزاء من الله


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
كمثلِ الحديد الذي إذا طرحتَه في النار يصيرُ أبيضَ ويتنقَّى من الشوائبِ، كذلك النفس إذا ما حلَّ فيها الروحُ القدس المعزي وسكن فيها فإنها تصير نقيةً كالملح متلألئة ببياض الفضيلة 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ليس شيءٌ يعلو على خوفِ الله . لأنه يسود على كل شيءٍ. فبخوفِ الله يحيدُ كلُّ إنسانٍ عن كلِّ الشرور




الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ليس شيءٌ يعلو على خوفِ الله . لأنه يسود على كل شيءٍ. فبخوفِ الله يحيدُ كلُّ إنسانٍ عن كلِّ الشرور
شكراااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> حقا ان الله يستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليه أمر *



وانا اثق يا سيدي انك تستطيع ان تصنع المحال
وتهد هموم حزني التي اصبحت كالجبال
وتعزي نفسي وترفع عني الاحمال

احبك ياربي يا قوتي


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2011)

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## max mike (18 يونيو 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
وشعرة من رأسك لا تسقط إلا بأمره"


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى
فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ"


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ،
لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ" 


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
"بَارِكُوا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ.
بَارِكُوا وَلاَ تَلْعَنُوا"


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
"إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ 
فاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ"


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ.
وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ،
بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ"


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ 
صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي
تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا، بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ اللهِ الْعَادِلِ، أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ
لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا"


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"لاَ تَضْطَهِدِ الْغَرِيبَ وَلاَ تُضَايِقْهُ، 
لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ"


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
في يوم خوفي انا عليك اتكل


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
وإله السلام سيسحق الشيطان
تحت أرجلكم سريعاً 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا 
هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ملقين كل همنا فى المسيح الذى يعولنا



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> "نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ
> صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي
> تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا، بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ اللهِ الْعَادِلِ، أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ
> لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ الَّذِي لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا"*



كالعاده ايه معزيه جدا
 وبتساعدنا نتغلب علي كل الصعاب اللي بنشوفها
كل الشكر ليك يا مايكل


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2011)

> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> وإله السلام سيسحق الشيطان
> تحت أرجلكم سريعاً


 
ميرسى خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالص


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ملقين كل همنا فى المسيح الذى يعولنا


----------



## max mike (19 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
المحبه وحدها هى العلامه المميزه بين أولاد الله وإولاد ابليس ...



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
المحبه ينبوع فجره الله ههنا لكى لا تخور قواك على الطريق فاشرب منه ..



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الحب نناله بالمعموديه ونصير احراراً بإرادتنا نقبله يعمل فينا فنصير شبيهين بالله ..



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الحب يجعل الالام والاخطار سهله القبول أو بالاحرى يصيرها كلا شئ ..



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الحب فى الانسان يبدأ فى النفس وبخلاف ذلك فهو مستحيل ..



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
حب القريب الذى تراه لتؤهل لأن تحب الله الذى لا تراه ..



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اجعل المحبه متأصله فيك من الداخل لئلا يصدر عنك ما ليس خيراً ...



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ارتفع إلى الله بالمحبه فكلما زدت له حبا زدت معه ارتفاعاً ...



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إياك ان تحب الله لكى يكافئك بل فليكن هو عينه مكافأه لك ..



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
المحبه لابد لها ان تولد اولاً بالمعموديه ثم بعد ذلك تكتمل بممارستها عملياّ ..



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
المحبه تصبر فى الشدة وتتسم بالاعتدال فى الازدهار ..



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
المحبه لا يمكن نوالها بالمران والتدريب بدون الله
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2011)

*آميـــــــــــــن علمنى يا الهى

+ميرسى ربنا يباركم*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
المحبه لا يمكن نوالها بالمران والتدريب بدون الله

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## ارووجة (19 يونيو 2011)

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 المحبه تصبر فى الشدة وتتسم بالاعتدال فى الازدهار ..

شكرا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يونيو 2011)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
حب القريب الذى تراه لتؤهل لأن تحب الله الذى لا تراه ..

جميلة قوى 
ميرسى ماكس
*​


----------



## Nemo (20 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> 
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ...




فعلا المحبة ينبوع لا يسقط ابدا
ميرسى يا مايكل جدا الرب يعوض تعبك


----------



## max mike (20 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
المر الذى تختاره لى افضل من الشهد الذى اختاره لنفسى


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ياليتنى يارب اسمع صوتك فيستقيم قلبي.


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
روح الله لا يسكن فى بيت تُقام فيه الملاهى والتسليات . 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ليكن فكرك فى الله وهو يحفظك وابغض كلام العالم ليفرح قلبك بالله ,تذكر كل حين جهنم لكيما تبغض الاعمال التى تؤدى اليها . 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
 الأنسان الحر هو ذاك الذى لا تستعبده الملذات الجسدية بل يتحكم فى الجسد بتمييز صالح وعفة 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ويل لنا نحن الذائلون محبى اللذات الذين من اجل شهوة جسدية عابرة واثيمة نحرم انفسنا من رؤية رب المجد


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مهما كان قرار الله فهو الافضل لك ----- كل ما عليك ان تترك القرار له بقولك له ذلك بإستمرار و تجتهد بقدر إستطاعتك لتدبير حياتك بما يرضيه حينها كن مطمئنا لما سيقرر لك حينها ستكون فى منتهى السعاده لأنك بين يديه و تحت اعينه وهو سيقود سفينتك  ...


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
سعيدة هى النفس التى تعرف ينابيع القوة و مصادر السلام 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لا تخاصم انسان فربما لا تعيش حتي تصالحه.


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
تمسك بالصلاة كل حين فالصلاة هي فتح القلب لله لكي يدخل ويطهره . 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 الصلاة هي تدشين للشفتين وللفكر وهى تقديس للنفس بل هى صلح مع الله


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تيأس مهما ازدادت الضيقات حولك وثابر فى صلواتك فالله قادر ان ينقذك ويعمل ولو فى اخر وقت وحيث لا تتوقع نجاح يعطيك
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2011)

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن 

+ ميرسى كتير ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> مهما كان قرار الله فهو الافضل لك ----- كل ما عليك ان تترك القرار له  بقولك له ذلك بإستمرار و تجتهد بقدر إستطاعتك لتدبير حياتك بما يرضيه حينها  كن مطمئنا لما سيقرر لك حينها ستكون فى منتهى السعاده لأنك بين يديه و تحت  اعينه وهو سيقود سفينتك  ...
> *



جميله قووووووووووي
ها هي حياتي يارب اقدمها لك 
استخدمهما كيفما تشاء
وليكن لي كحسب ارادتك ومشيئتك
فانا اثق فيك لانك قائدي الموثوق فيه دايما


----------



## max mike (21 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
 عندما تسعى نحوي الخطايا وتتمثل أمام عيني العثرات ويميل قلبي نحو الجهالات . وأكاد أضعف وأخشى السقوط .....
من غيرك يارب يقيمنى ويقوينى


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الانسان العملي لا يعالج مشكلته بالبكاء ولا بالندب ولا بالضجيج ولا بشكوي من هذا الزمان ومن يعيش فيه انما يقابل مشاكله بالفكر الرصين والحكمه والحلول العمليه ويطلب من الرب ان يبارك عمله وينجحه


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
 عندما تحاصرني الضيقات ويشتد بي الألم وتصغر نفسي داخلي وتنحني فيّ .
واكاد أن افقد الرجاء .. الجأ اليك يايسوع ....


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
قد تكون غنيا ولكن ان لم تكن غني النفس فانت افقر جميع الناس 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
 عندما اضعف وأسقط وأفقد ثوب بري وأبكي وأصرخ أمضي الى الكنيسه
وهناك أسكب نفسي اذ لا أعرف سواك يامخلصى الحنون 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
قد تكون الحاكم بامرك ولكن ان لم تحكم نفسك فانت تابع للاخرين


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
قد تتخذ من الجبال حصونا ومن القلاع دروعا ولكن ان لم تكن قوي العزيمه والايمان فانت اضعف الجميع


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لا تسال ان تجري الامور حسب هواك لان الله اسبق معرفه منك بالاصلح لك


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لا شك ان وعود الله تملا نفسنا بالاطمئنان لانها صادقه


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ان الصلاه سلاح عظيم وكنز لا يفنى


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الحرية الحقيقية هى ان يتحرر الانسان من جميع خطاياه


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الانسان الوديع لا ينفعل واذا انفعل لا يشتعل



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*آمين صادق يارب انت فى مواعيدك

+ ميرسى كتير 
ربنا يفرحك*


----------



## max mike (22 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ان بعـدنـا عـن الله تعبـنـا كثيــرا مهـمــا كانـت راحتـنــا
وأن أقتـربنـا منـه أسترحنـا كثيـرا مهمـا كانـت مشـاكلنـا او أحمالنـا أو ضيقاتـتا
يـا رب يسـوع أجعل لنـا دائمـا باب راحـة لنا فيـك ولا تجعلنـا نبعـد عنـك ابـدا 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الي متي ننسى الرب وهو يدافع عنا الي متي سوف نظل بعيدين عنة علي الرغم من انه احبنا .. لقد احبنا الرب الاله وكان اكثر سبب لحبه لنا انة فدانا .. لقد دفع ثمن خطايانا



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ادعوك الهى وسيدى ان تنظر لى وترحمنى فهوذا قواى قد خارت واحشائى قد توجعت ونفسى قد ضعفت
وصرت وحيدا فى اتون الآلام



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ليس لى يارب اى قوة او اى قدرة على احتمال الآلام فانت وحدك سيدى تعلم ان الطبيعة البشرية ضعيفة .. فكن معينى واعطنى القدرة على الاحتمال



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
ياربى يسوع المسيح إجعلنى أهلا للسلوك فى طريق القديسين و ثبتنا على الإيمان القويم و حفظ الوصايا و عدم الإكتراث بما فى هذا العالم من الدنايا



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
قل فى قلبك ياربى يسوع المسيح احفظنى .. إسترنى بظل جناحيك .. خلصنى من العثرات .. فإنك تجد معونة عظيمة وتصير داخلك تعزيات لا توصف



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
انى اتقدم اليك يايسوع لانك انت رجائى الوحيد فاقبلنى تائبآ 
وراجعآ اليك منكسر ومتواضع .. فكما قبلت بطرس حينما جحدك
وكما قبلت الزانية حينما دمعت على قدميك هكذا اقبلنى 
واغفر لى



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الموت ينقل الإنسان من عالم التعب والشقاء إلي عالم الخلود وحياة الراحة والسعادة الأبدية 
( لي الحياة هي المسيح والموت هو ربح )



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أطرح عنك محبة كل ما في العالم لئلا تضطر إلي التجرد منه ساعة الموت لتكون ساعة الموت غنيا بالفضائل ومستحقا للسماء  



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الصلاة الى الله قوة تشفى المنكسرى القلب من الداخل



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إلهى تعالى سريعاً ضع حد لآلامى الكثيره الخفيه .. أنت وحدك القادر أن تشفى أوجاعى .. أنت وحدك الذى تستطيع أن تزيل أحزان قلبى ومخاوف نفســـــى  .



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ان الشهوه لا تغلبنا لانها اقوى منا .. بل من اجل عجزنا وتراخينا
لانها لا تجسر ان تقاتلك ان لم تأذن لها ارادتك



الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ان الشهوه لا تغلبنا لانها اقوى منا .. بل من اجل عجزنا وتراخينا
لانها لا تجسر ان تقاتلك ان لم تأذن لها ارادتك
ميرسى


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2011)

آميـــــــــــن

+ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2011)

> *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
> انى اتقدم اليك يايسوع لانك انت رجائى الوحيد فاقبلنى تائبآ
> وراجعآ اليك منكسر ومتواضع .. فكما قبلت بطرس حينما جحدك
> وكما قبلت الزانية حينما دمعت على قدميك هكذا اقبلنى
> واغفر لى*



امين يا مخلص نفسي 
اقبلني كما قلبت بطرس والمرأة الزانيه 
وكل الخطاه الذي عادوا اليك بتوبه حقيقيه 

تعزيه جميله قووووووووووي


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2011)

*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الصلاة الى الله قوة تشفى المنكسرى القلب من الداخل
ميرسى 
كتير 
*​


----------



## Nemo (23 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ياليتنى يارب اسمع صوتك فيستقيم قلبي.
> 
> ...




أمين يارب
ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن​*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ترنيمة رسالة​*[YOUTUBE]mELSuvl_1FM[/YOUTUBE]



*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ترنيمة لو يوم حسيت انى​*[YOUTUBE]A30HJ1mlaHA[/YOUTUBE]



*
برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ترنيمة لو حسيت بالضيق​*[YOUTUBE]_LkKSiZj-d4[/YOUTUBE]



*
برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ترنيمة اوقات بتوب​*[YOUTUBE]Ejmdi8yzfKY[/YOUTUBE]



*
برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
ترنيمة فى وقت ضعفى​*[YOUTUBE]DiBCyrOTGaY[/YOUTUBE]



*
برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ترنيمة علشانى جيت​*[YOUTUBE]kLyE1oY7Dhw[/YOUTUBE]



*
برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ترنيمة صلاتى ليك مرفوعة​*[YOUTUBE]fK3uFm7d8Hc[/YOUTUBE]



*
برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ترنيمة هرمى كل اتكالى عليك​*[YOUTUBE]Pg92-hECF-k&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



*
برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ترنيمة لما الحمل بيتقل​*[YOUTUBE]B_fQlgyxVlw[/YOUTUBE]



*
برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ترنيمة تنده عليا واسكتك​*[YOUTUBE]1sle7weM1ew[/YOUTUBE]



*
برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى​*[YOUTUBE]-ahX51Uilkk[/YOUTUBE]




*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ترنيمة غالى عليك​*[YOUTUBE]2yL69AtONro[/YOUTUBE]




*صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى كتير يا ماكس 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
مجهود رااااائع 
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2011)

*+فكرة حلوة خالص ... فكرة الترانيم دى*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

تحفه بجد


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2011)

فكره جميله جدااااااااا يا مايكل
يسوع يعوضك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2011)

*جميييييييييييييلة خالص فكرة الترانيم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا مايكل*​


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تطاوع مشورة الشياطين .. إذا قالوا لك – بغش – أن الله لا يؤاخذ بهذا الأمر اليسير .



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إن كان عليك أن تصوم فلا تحتج بالمرض ... لأن الذين لا يصومون يصابون غالباً بأمراض حقيقية .



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الذى يريد كرامة الرب عليه أن يتفرغ لطهارة نفسه من الدنس



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الذين يعيشون بالقداسة في هذا العالم ، هم الذين سيعيشون مع الله في الأبدية 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ليست الثياب واللغة هي التي تميز المسيحي الحقيقي بل سلوكه وأعماله الصالحة والاشتراك في الإفخارستيا بحيث يتميز الإنسان مع السيد المسيح



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
كثيرون يعيشون في مظاهر دينية ،ولا يشعرون بوجود الله في حياتهم وهناك أناس علاقتهم بالله طقسية بلا روح ، كل هؤلاء حتى الآن ليست لهم علاقة بالله 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اعلموا يقينا أن كل انسان يأكل ويشرب بلا ضابط ويحب أباطيل هذا العالم فإنه لا يستطيع أن ينال شيئاً من الصلاح بل ولن يدركه لكنه يخدع نفسه 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لا تتراخى ولا تتهاون فإن الذين تراخوا وتهاونوا وتكاسلوا ، وصلوا إلى الاستهتار واللامبالاة بعد حين 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ان الذى يفزع من الافكار يثبت ايمانه بالله حقا، ولن يستطيع الصلاة قدام المسيح سيده ما لم يطرد الافكار اولا



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الشخص الرحوم هو الإنسان العظيم والرجل الكريم ، الفاعل الخير ببشاشة واشتياق من غير تقطيب ولا حزن 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لا تيأس إذا سقطت بل انهض وتب 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
عمل الصلاح عسير وشاق ولكنه ينجي من النار 

​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
عمل الصلاح عسير وشاق ولكنه ينجي من النار
ميررررررررررسى
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
يعقوب 1:13  لا يقل احد اذا جرّب اني أجرّب من قبل الله.لان الله غير مجرّب بالشرور وهو لا يجرّب احدا.



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
يعقوب 1:14   ولكن كل واحد يجرّب اذا انجذب وانخدع من شهوته.



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
امثال 28:20  الرجل الامين كثير البركات والمستعجل الى الغنى لا يبرأ.



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
1 تيموثاوس 6 : 10- 9  واما الذين يريدون ان يكونوا اغنياء فيسقطون في تجربة وفخ وشهوات كثيرة غبية ومضرة تغرق الناس في العطب والهلاك . لان محبة المال اصل لكل الشرور الذي اذ ابتغاه قوم ضلّوا عن الايمان وطعنوا انفسهم باوجاع كثيرة.



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
1 تسالونيكي 3:5  من اجل هذا اذ لم احتمل ايضا ارسلت لكي اعرف ايمانكم لعل المجرب يكون قد جربكم فيصير تعبنا باطلا.



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
1 بطرس 1:7  لكي تكون تزكية ايمانكم وهي اثمن من الذهب الفاني مع انه يمتحن بالنار توجد للمدح والكرامة والمجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
يعقوب 3- 1:2  احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة
 عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشئ صبرا.



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
1 كورنثوس 10:13   لم تصبكم تجربة الا بشرية.ولكن الله امين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون بل سيجعل مع التجربة ايضا المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا.



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
يعقوب 1:15   ثم الشهوة اذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية اذا كملت تنتج موتا.



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
متى 4:4   فاجاب وقال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
متى 4:7   قال له يسوع مكتوب ايضا لا تجرب الرب الهك.



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
عبرانيين 2:18    لانه في ما هو قد تألم مجربا يقدر ان يعين المجربين



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## soso a (25 يونيو 2011)

> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> متى 4:4   فاجاب وقال مكتوب ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.



ثانكس مايكل ​


----------



## max mike (26 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
القلب يشبه الأرض المظلمة ، والإنجيل مثل الشمس ، يضئ قلوبنا ويعطيها حياة. فلتشرق في قلوبنا شمس برّك يارب



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إن طبيعة العدو الشيطان عجيبة . فهو لا ينام ولا ييأس ولا يتعب من الحرب ولا يلقى سلاحه لحظة واحدة وطريقته لايقاعنا عديدة ... هو كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يفترسه 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
حرب الشيطان مستمرة ولا تنتهى لذلك فالسلاح الوحيد الذى يهزمه يجب ألا نخلعه أبداً ألا وهو الصلاة المستمرة



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الصلاة الدائمة تستعلن قوة الله الدائمة .. لوجود روحه الدائم بداخلنا



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الصوم وحياة الطهارة ونقاوة القلب كلها عمليات مهمة للامتلاء من الروح القدس



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الكذب والدنس كلها تحزن روح الله



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"كثيرون يسقطون ثم يقومون بالتوبه بصحه واستقامه .. ولكن يوجد من يسقطون من اعمال صالحه ويفعلون اعمالا نجسه فالذي يسقط ثم يقوم افضل من الذي يقوم ثم يسقط"



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"تذكر خطايا القدامي الذين سقطوا ثم تابوا ومقدار الشرف والكرامه اللذين نالوهما من التوب بعد ذلك لكي تتعزي في توبتك"



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"الذين يريدون ان يقتنوا الصلاح وفي قلوبهم مخافه الله فانهم اذا عثروا وسقطوا لاييأسون بل سرعان ما يقومون من عثراتهم وهم في نشاط روحي واهتمام اكثر بالاعمال الصالحه"



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
حيث يدخل المسيح بالضرورة يوجد الخلاص . ليكن في داخلنا ؛ إن آمنا يكون فينا، بالإيمان يسكن في قلوبنا، ونكون نحن مسكنه .



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 لقد قام المسيح ليخلص سكان الأرض من خطاياهم ، يطلب من قد ضلوا، ويخلص من قد هلكوا . هذا هو عمله، بل هذا هو ثمرة لطفه الإلهي".



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
 الرجاء يدفع الإنسان تجاه الأبدية نحو المستقبل فى إيمان عملى ومثابرة مع فرح وبهجة وسط الآلام




صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2011)

*آميــــــــــــــــــــــن

+ ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> الكذب والدنس كلها تحزن روح الله


*ربنا يبعدهم عننا 
ميرسى مايك*​


----------



## max mike (26 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *صح طبعاااااااااااااا*
> ​





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــن حاضر يارب يسوع
> 
> +ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





soso a قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور
> الرب معاك





Gospel Life قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااه انا كنت محتاجه التعزيه دي قوي بجد
> يارب انا واثقه فيك وعارفه انك هتحول مرارتي وحزني لفرح
> ارجوك ساعدني
> 
> يسوع يعوضك يا مايكل





Gospel Life قال:


> جميله جدا يا مايكل





soso a قال:


> اكيد
> ميرسى ليك كتير
> الرب يبارك خدمتك





ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> *
> 
> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ...






*اشكركم جميعا للمتابعة الدائمة والجميلة للموضوع​*

​


----------



## max mike (26 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> ليس شيءٌ يعلو على خوفِ الله . لأنه يسود على كل شيءٍ. فبخوفِ الله يحيدُ كلُّ إنسانٍ عن كلِّ الشرور
> شكراااااااا





Gospel Life قال:


> وانا اثق يا سيدي انك تستطيع ان تصنع المحال
> وتهد هموم حزني التي اصبحت كالجبال
> وتعزي نفسي وترفع عني الاحمال
> 
> احبك ياربي يا قوتي





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــن
> ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*





Gospel Life قال:


> كالعاده ايه معزيه جدا
> وبتساعدنا نتغلب علي كل الصعاب اللي بنشوفها
> كل الشكر ليك يا مايكل





soso a قال:


> ميرسى خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــالص





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> ملقين كل همنا فى المسيح الذى يعولنا





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــن علمنى يا الهى
> 
> +ميرسى ربنا يباركم*





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> المحبه لا يمكن نوالها بالمران والتدريب بدون الله
> 
> شكراااااااااااا






*اشكركم جميعا للمتابعة الدائمة والجميلة للموضوع​*

​


----------



## max mike (26 يونيو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
> المحبه تصبر فى الشدة وتتسم بالاعتدال فى الازدهار ..
> 
> شكرا





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> حب القريب الذى تراه لتؤهل لأن تحب الله الذى لا تراه ..
> 
> جميلة قوى
> ...





Nemo قال:


> فعلا المحبة ينبوع لا يسقط ابدا
> ميرسى يا مايكل جدا الرب يعوض تعبك





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> + ميرسى كتير ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *





Gospel Life قال:


> جميله قووووووووووي
> ها هي حياتي يارب اقدمها لك
> استخدمهما كيفما تشاء
> وليكن لي كحسب ارادتك ومشيئتك
> فانا اثق فيك لانك قائدي الموثوق فيه دايما





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آمين صادق يارب انت فى مواعيدك
> 
> + ميرسى كتير
> ربنا يفرحك*





^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> ان الشهوه لا تغلبنا لانها اقوى منا .. بل من اجل عجزنا وتراخينا
> لانها لا تجسر ان تقاتلك ان لم تأذن لها ارادتك
> ميرسى







*اشكركم جميعا للمتابعة الدائمة والجميلة للموضوع​*

​


----------



## max mike (26 يونيو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آميـــــــــــن
> 
> +ربنا يبارك خدمتكم





Gospel Life قال:


> امين يا مخلص نفسي
> اقبلني كما قلبت بطرس والمرأة الزانيه
> وكل الخطاه الذي عادوا اليك بتوبه حقيقيه
> 
> تعزيه جميله قووووووووووي





soso a قال:


> *برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> الصلاة الى الله قوة تشفى المنكسرى القلب من الداخل
> ميرسى
> كتير
> *​





Nemo قال:


> أمين يارب
> ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يباركك





soso a قال:


> ميرسى كتير يا ماكس
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> مجهود رااااائع
> ​





ABOTARBO قال:


> *+فكرة حلوة خالص ... فكرة الترانيم دى*





روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> 
> تحفه بجد





Gospel Life قال:


> فكره جميله جدااااااااا يا مايكل
> يسوع يعوضك





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *جميييييييييييييلة خالص فكرة الترانيم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا مايكل*​






*اشكركم جميعا للمتابعة الدائمة والجميلة للموضوع​*

​


----------



## max mike (26 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> عمل الصلاح عسير وشاق ولكنه ينجي من النار
> ميررررررررررسى
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك





soso a قال:


> ثانكس مايكل ​





ABOTARBO قال:


> *آميــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> + ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​





+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ربنا يبعدهم عننا
> ميرسى مايك*​






*اشكركم جميعا للمتابعة الدائمة والجميلة للموضوع​*

​


----------



## max mike (27 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
انظروا إلى الأجيال القديمة وتأملوا: هل توكل احد على الرب فخزي؟ أو ثبت على مخافته فخذل؟ أو دعاه فأهمل؟! فإن الرب رأوف رحيم، يغفر الخطايا ويخلص في يوم الضيق (يشوع بن سيراخ13،12،11:2)



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 20)



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"عنايتك أيها الآب هي التي تدبره، لأنك أنت الذي فتحت في البحر طريقاً، وفي الأمواج مسلكاً آمِناً، وبَيَّنت أنك قادِرٌ أن تُخَلِّصَ مِنْ كل خطر" (سفر الحكمة 14: 3، 4)



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7 
"طَيِّبٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَرَجَّوْنَهُ، لِلنَّفْسِ الَّتِي تَطْلُبُهُ" (سفر مراثي إرميا 3: 25)



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
"عَلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى مَدَى الدَّهْرِ. بِعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي" (سفر المزامير 31: 1)



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا" (إنجيل يوحنا 13: 34)



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"إِلهُ صَخْرَتِي بِهِ أَحْتَمِي. تُرْسِي وَقَرْنُ خَلاَصِي. مَلْجَإِي وَمَنَاصِي. مُخَلِّصِي، مِنَ الظُّلْمِ تُخَلِّصُنِي" (سفر صموئيل الثاني 22: 3)



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"يا بني، إذا مرضت فلا تتهاون، بل صَلِّ إلى الرب فهو يشفيك" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 38: 9)



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"كَثِيرُونَ قَائِمُونَ عَلَيَّ. كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: لَيْسَ لَهُ خَلاَصٌ بِإِلهِهِ" (سفر المزامير 3: 1، 2)



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
"لِتَكْثُرْ لَكُمُ النِّعْمَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ بِمَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ وَيَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا" (رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 2)



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
"الرَّبُّ يُعْطِي عِزًّا لِشَعْبِهِ. الرَّبُّ يُبَارِكُ شَعْبَهُ بِالسَّلاَمِ" (سفر المزامير 29: 11)



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"هَلُمَّ نَتَحَاجَجْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ. إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ" (سفر إشعياء 1: 18)



الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2011)

> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> "لِتَكْثُرْ لَكُمُ النِّعْمَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ بِمَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ وَيَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا" (رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 2)



ثاااااانكس 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"هَلُمَّ نَتَحَاجَجْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ. إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِ تَصِيرُ كَالصُّوفِ" (سفر إشعياء 1: 18)
ميررررررررررررسى


----------



## Twin (27 يونيو 2011)

*

*

> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> * "هنَذَا وَاقِفٌ عَلَى الْبَابِ وَأَقْرَعُ. إِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ صَوْتِي  وَفَتَحَ الْبَابَ، أَدْخُلُ إِلَيْهِ وَأَتَعَشَّى مَعَهُ وَهُوَ مَعِي" *



*في وقتها 

وها أنا علي باب قلبي ومستعد أن افتحه
ولكن أتمني أن تدخل أنت يارب لتعلن لي عن مجدك

شكراً مايكل*​* 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)

> *برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> "كَثِيرُونَ قَائِمُونَ عَلَيَّ. كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِنَفْسِي: لَيْسَ لَهُ خَلاَصٌ بِإِلهِهِ" (سفر المزامير 3: 1، 2)*


*أنا بحب كتيييييييييييييييييير كلمات المنمور دة وبصلى بيه لما اكون مضايق خالص

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
حفظ الحواس يقلع الخطايا وحفظ القلب يقطع الآلام التي تلد الخطايا. 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إذا ضعفت عن أن تكون غنيا لله فإلتصق بمن يكون غنيا به لتسعد بسعادته. 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أمطر يا رب علي قلبي من بركاتك ، فينمو زرع الفضيلة في قلبي ، وتعهد بالمراحم ، ليخرج ثمر البر بمراحمك .



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
المتواضعون كالصخرة , تنزل إلي أسفل و لكنها ثابتة وراسخة ، أما المتكبرون فأنهم كالدخان , يعلو إلي فوق و يتسع وفيما هو يعلو يضمحل ويتبدد ... 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أهم شىء تتركه من أجل الله هو أن تترك خطاياك المحبوبه 



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
 اجعل صلاتك بسيطه بالتمام لآن العشار والابن الضال قد تصالحا مع الله بجمله واحده 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا تفسد هيكل الله ، و لا تحزن روح الله الساكن فيك . ولا تغم الملائكة المأمورين أن يحفظوك ليلاً ونهاراً .. فإن كانت الحيطان تكتنفنا والسقف يغطينا والباب مغلق والظلمة مشتملة لكن. الفاصل النور من الظلمة لا يكتم عنه شئ من أمورنا



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
حينما تمتلئ النفس من ثمر الروح تتعرى تماما من الكأبة والضيق والضجر وتلبس الإتضاع والسلام والفرح بالله وتفتح فى قلبها باب الحب لسائر الناس



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
 ثق أن الرب أحن عليك من نفسك فأن طلبته تجده



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الصلاة هى سلاحك وسيفك فبدونها تكون كجندى دخل معركة قتال خالعا درعه ونازعا سلاحه 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
اصطلح مع نفسك فتصطلح معك السماء والارض 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الذي هدفه هو الله ينبغى أن يتألم من أجله، ويبذل ذاته من أجله، عالما أن تعبه ليس باطلا فى الرب 



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الذي هدفه هو الله ينبغى أن يتألم من أجله، ويبذل ذاته من أجله، عالما أن تعبه ليس باطلا فى الرب 


شكرررررررررررا ربنا يباركك


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2011)

* برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1*
* الصلاة هى سلاحك وسيفك فبدونها تكون كجندى دخل معركة قتال خالعا درعه ونازعا سلاحه *

*ميرسى مايكل *
*الرب يبارك خدمتك *


م





​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يونيو 2011)

*+ أنا عارف كدة بس سامحنى لضغف إيمانى يا يسوع*


----------



## max mike (3 يوليو 2011)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
طلبت من الله أن يعطنى عملا بدل نعمه كى أعول جميع المنكوبين لانى بذلك أفرح



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
يجب أن تكون أعمال يديك الهيه لا أرضيه ولتكن أثمارها مشاعه بينك وبين المساكين
مار افرام



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الصدقه بمعرفه تولد التأمل فيما سيكون ونرشد الى المجد أما الانسان القاسى
القلب فانه يدل عل انعدامه من أى فضيله
القديس موسى الاسود



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
جيد أن يصنع الانسان رحمه ولو لاجل أرضاء الناس فسيأتى فيما بعد أن يعلمها الانسان
من أجل الرب
الام ساره



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
النشيط الذى يضاعف غلته يملا بيدره ويساند أيضا المحتاجين فى زمن العوز تمتلئ أهراؤه
من كل الخيرات
الشيخ الروحانى



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
محب الفقراء يكون كمن له شفيع فى بيت الحاكم ومن يفتح بابه للمعوزين
فى يده مفتاح الله
يوحنا الاسقيطى



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
أحب المساكين لتخلص بسببهم فى أوان الشده
القديس موسى الاسود



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الذى أمتحن بالتجربه , سيعاين فيض النعمه التى تتقاطر عليه من لدى الاب



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الانسان المحكوم عليه بالموت ألا يدفع كل أمواله لينجو . ,, ؟ 
ألا تدفع شيئا لتنجو من الموت الابدى
يوحنا ذهبى الفم



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
+ ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب .. 
( البابا شنودة الثالث ) 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
+ لايوجد شيء تحت السماء يقدر ان يكدرني او يزعجني لاني محتمي في ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجا الامين مطمئن في احضان المراحم حائز علي ينبوع من التعز ية . ( البابا كيرلس السادس ) 




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
+ بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة
( القديس مارإسحق السرياني ) 
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يوليو 2011)




----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
+ بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة
( القديس مارإسحق السرياني ) 

شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## rimonda (11 يوليو 2011)

انا بصراحة لا اؤمن بالابراج الفلكيية ابدا 
لكن الروحية وخاصة كلام الله يبعث في داخلي الراحة والسلام والطمأنينة اشكرك على تعبك وجهدك
الله يباركك​


----------



## back_2_zero (11 يوليو 2011)

جميلة اوى الفكرة و مجهود رائع 
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
​


----------



## Nemo (15 يوليو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *
> 
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ...



ميرسى جدا يا مايكل الرب يباركك


----------



## soso a (15 يوليو 2011)

> برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
> + ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب ..
> ( البابا شنودة الثالث )




ميرسى كتير 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## Son Ava Karas (22 يوليو 2011)

*برجك مع المسيح يوم الجمعة الموافق 15 يوليو 2011م*

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4





إن ضعفت يوما فاعرف انك نسيت الله













برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5





**إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب
...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها












برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6





**إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها
...بل احتملها بدون حزن







برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7





**لا يكن لك رجاء فى العالم لئلا يضعف رجاؤك فى الرب 












برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 





لا تنحل في الشدائد لتكن مرضيا لله عالما انه
لو أراد لرفع عنك الشدة و اذ لم يرفعها عنك
فانما يريد نفعك فأشكره علي كل شيئ













برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9





**بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،
لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة*
*



*








*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10





**إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب
فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين









برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11





الانسان العملى لا يفكر طول عمرة فى الماضى وانما ياخذ من الماضى دروسا ويعمل للحاضر وللمستقبل بكل جهده













برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12





ان شئت ان تنال الغفران اغفر انت ايضا لقريبك*
*



*







*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1





إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه












برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2





لا تكن غضوبا فالغضوب وان اقام امواتا فهو غير مقبول امام الله













برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3





بدلاً من أن تعد اللَّـه بتغيير نفسك إلى أفضل ، خذ منه وعداً في صلاتك أن يغيرك إلـى أفضـل






*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يوليو 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (24 يوليو 2011)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4


* 
*سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه اللحظه في يدي ولكن الغد في يد الله


* ​ *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5


* *
احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك* *


* ​ *برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6


* *
صلاة البار مفتاح السماء، وبقوتها يستطيع كل شيء.* *
 هي حِمَى نفوسنا مصدر **لكل الفضائل، 
السلم الذي نصعد به إلى الله، هي عمل الملائكة،* *
 هي أساس الإيمان* *


*  ​ *برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7


* *
وا أسفاه . إنه من السهل أن نطلب أشياء من الله ولا نطلب الله نفسه **
كأن العطية أفضل من العاطى* *


*  ​ *برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 


* 
*كثيرون تعلموا كيف يقدمون الخد الآخر ..
 لكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف يحبون لاطميهم **


*  ​ *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9


* *
الشرور التى تحل عليكم ستعبر وذاك الذى تنتظرونه بصبر سيأتى . **
إنه سيمسح عرق التعب إنه سيجفف كل دمعة **
ولا يكون بكاء بعده هنا* *


*  ​ *برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10


* *
سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه اللحظه في يدي ولكن الغد في يد الله* *


* ​ *برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11


* *
لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث عن خلاص الخطاة الذين يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ، **
فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك التوبــة ويقويــك **


*  ​ *برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12


* *
قولوا لكل خاطئ ان الله مستعد أن يساعدك : فروحه القدوس يعمل معك **
ونعمته واقفه على بابك تقرعه وملائكته حالة حولك لتنقذك **
وأرواح القديسين تشفع فيك ووسائط النعمه ستأتى بفاعليتها* *


*  ​ *برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1


* *
جيد ألا تخطئ وإن أخطأت فجيد ألا تؤخر التوبة وأن تبت فجيد* *
 ألا تعاود الخطية* *


* ​ *برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2


* *
إن حياتنا الروحيه تحتاج إلى تدبير من الله وإلى قوة منه فى كل شئ :* *
 فى التوبه ، والنقاوه ، والطهاره وفيما يلزم للخلآص* *


* ​ *برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3


* *
لا تخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق ، **
لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة* *
 .. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق .* *


* ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يوليو 2011)




----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يوليو 2011)

كل الشكر لك وعلي مجهودك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يوليو 2011)

لا تخف من تجارب إبليس ، فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب فخاخه في الطريق ، 
لأن الطريق هو المسيح الذي هو الطريق والحق والحياة 
.. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه على جانبي الطريق . 

شكرااااااا جدااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (25 يوليو 2011)

*
** برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4*
* 



*
* "جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى فِي*
* الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ"*
* 



*




* برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
* 



*
* "طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ *
* مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ"* *

*
*​*
*​*
*​*
*
* ​
​
​
​
* برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6*​
*



*​
* "بَارِكُوا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ.*​
* بَارِكُوا وَلاَ تَلْعَنُوا" *​*

*
*​*
*​*
​
​
​
​
​
* برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7*​
* 



*​
* "إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ *​
* قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ"*​
* 



*​
​
​
​
​
​
* برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8*​
* 



*​
* "لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ.*​
* وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ*​
* مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ"*​*

*
*​*
*​*
*​*
​
​
​
* برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*​
* 



*​
* "نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، مِنْ*​
* أَجْلِ صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ*​
* وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا، بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ*​
* اللهِ الْعَادِلِ، أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ الَّذِي*​
* لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا"*​*

*
*​*
*​*
*​*
​
​
​
* برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10*​
* 



*​
* "لاَ تَضْطَهِدِ الْغَرِيبَ وَلاَ تُضَايِقْهُ، لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ*​
* غُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ"*​*

*
*​*
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
​
* برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11*​
*



*​
* في يوم خوفي انا عليك اتكل*​
* 



*​
​
​
​

*​**برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12*​
*



*​
* وإله السلام سيسحق الشيطان*​
* تحت أرجلكم سريعاً *​*

*
*​*
*​*
*​*
​
​
* برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1*​
*



*​
* قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا *​
* هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم*​
* 



*​
​
​
​
​
​
​
* برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2*​
*



*​
* ملقين كل همنا فى المسيح الذى يعولنا*​
* 



*​
​
​
​
​
* برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3*​
*



*​
* وشعرة من رأسك التي يصنع منها الله *​
* خطة حياتك*​
* وأريدك أن تؤمن أن لا تسقط إلا بأمره"*​




​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 يوليو 2011)




----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2011)

جميل 

الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2011)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3



وشعرة من رأسك التي يصنع منها الله

خطة حياتك

وأريدك أن تؤمن أن لا تسقط إلا بأمره"


شكرا جداااااااااااااااا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 يوليو 2011)

*


			قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا

هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أميييييييين حلوووة خالص بجد وفى وقتها
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (27 يوليو 2011)

*حظك **اليوم **26 **/ 7 / 2011*​​






*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4




*
*سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك ، وسكت قلبك 
لتتكلم فيك الروح*​​


​



*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5





**ثق ان الذي صنع لك الطريق لن يتركك 
في منتصفه*​​


​




*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6





**لا تقل أنك لا تستطيع أن تؤثر فى الآخرين ،
فإنك مادمت مسيحيا حقاً يستحيل ألا تكون
مؤثراً *
​






*برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7





**إن اللَّـه يريد هذه التوبة : حينما تنتصر الروح
على الجسد في فترة الصوم ، وتستطيع أن
تُخضِع الجسد وتصلبـه مـع كافـة أهوائـه .
*
​






*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8





**إذا أكمل الإنسان جميع الحسنات وفي قلبه حقد
على أخيـه ، فهـو غـريب عـن اللــه ...*​​​





*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9





**إن التأمل المتواصل في صلب ربنا يكسب
النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً*
​







*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10





**هدئ قلبك عن الكلام وحرك قلبك بعملك
الخفى لتحل عليك النعمة دائما*





*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
**



*
*عاتب نفسك فإن هذا أفضل من أن تُعاتَب*​​​


*برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
**



*
*الكلمة الطيبة التى تقولها اليوم ستأتى
بثمرها غدا*​​​


*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
**



*
*فم الطاهر يتكلم كل ساعة على خالقه 
وعن سلامه بفرح ويتعزى به
*​​​


*برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
**



*
*سأتوب الآن وليس غدا فهذه اللحظة فى يدى
ولكن غدا فى يد الله*
​



*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
**



*
*تفكر فى كل يوم أنه آخر ما يبقى لك 
فى العالم ، فإن ذلك ينقذك من الخطية
*​​
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يوليو 2011)

> *برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااا ليك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يوليو 2011)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يوليو 2011)

> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> نحن نتقابل مع الناس فى كل لحظة ، لكننا لا نتقابل مع أنفسنا إلا نادرا + + + القديس اغسطينوس



جلوووووووووو خالص بجد
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (28 يوليو 2011)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4





عليك اتكل ’ اباؤنا اتكلوا فنجيتهم
**




**



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5





فاعلموا ان الرب قد ميز تقيه الرب 
يسمع عندما ادعوه*
*










برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6




و يفرح جميع المتكلين عليك الى الابد
يهتفون و تظللهم و يبتهج بك محبو اسمك 












برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7




يا رب لا توبخني بغضبك و لا تؤدبني بغيظك













برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8




سمع الرب تضرعي الرب يقبل صلاتي














برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9




و يكون الرب ملجا للمنسحق ملجا في 
ازمنة الضيق













برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10




و يتكل عليك العارفون اسمك لانك لم تترك
طالبيك يا رب








برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11




على الرب توكلت كيف تقولون لنفسي
اهربوا الى جبالكم كعصفور










برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12




احفظني يا الله لاني عليك توكلت










برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1




ليستجب لك الرب في يوم الضيق ليرفعك 
اسم اله يعقوب










برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2




ليعطك حسب قلبك و يتمم كل رايك










برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3




اذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا
لانك انت معي عصاك و عكازك هما يعزيانني





*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (28 يوليو 2011)

*حظك **اليوم **28 / 7 / 2011**



*








*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4





**وشعرة من رأسك التي يصنع منها الله
خطة حياتك *
*وأريدك أن تؤمن أن لا تسقط إلا بأمره"*
*



*








*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5





**"جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى
فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ"*
*



*












*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6





**"طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ،
لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ" *
*



*









*برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7





**"بَارِكُوا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ. 
بَارِكُوا وَلاَ تَلْعَنُوا"




*









*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8





**"إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ 
أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ"




*








*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9





**"لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ.
وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ 
مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ"*
*



*









*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10





**"نَحْنُ أَنْفُسَنَا نَفْتَخِرُ بِكُمْ فِي كَنَائِسِ اللهِ، مِنْ
أَجْلِ صَبْرِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِكُمْ فِي جَمِيعِ اضْطِهَادَاتِكُمْ
وَالضِّيقَاتِ الَّتِي تَحْتَمِلُونَهَا، بَيِّنَةً عَلَى قَضَاءِ 
اللهِ الْعَادِلِ، أَنَّكُمْ تُؤَهَّلُونَ لِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ الَّذِي
لأَجْلِهِ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ أَيْضًا"




*










*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11





**"لاَ تَضْطَهِدِ الْغَرِيبَ وَلاَ تُضَايِقْهُ، لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ
غُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ"




*





*برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12





في يوم خوفي انا عليك اتكل




*







*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1





**وإله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت
أرجلكم سريعاً 




*









*برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2





**قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا 
هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم




*








*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3





ملقين كل همنا فى المسيح الذى يعولنا




*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يوليو 2011)

آمين .. ياريت تكتب حضرتك الشاهد الكتابى بتاع كل آية
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يوليو 2011)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*
* 



*
*"لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ.*
* وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ *
* مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ"*
 *



*

*يابختنا انك اختارتنا يارب واحنا مانستحقش نكون اولادك *

*بحبك يايسوووعى*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع*





*[FONT=&quot]حظك اليوم مع المسيح*​
​*[FONT=&quot]22-10-2011[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج الملايكة 21/3 إلى 20/4[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot]وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ، اثْبُتُوا فِيهِ، حَتَّى إِذَا أُظْهِرَ يَكُونُ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ، وَلاَ نَخْجَلُ مِنْهُ فِي مَجِيئِهِ[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج الودعاء 21/4 إلى 20/5[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot]إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot](    أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى  أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ! مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ  لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج المعترفين21/6 إلى 20/7[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ هُوَ، فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَوْلُودٌ مِنْهُ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 إلى 20/8[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot]وَهَذِهِ  هِيَ وَصِيَّتُهُ: أَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،  وَنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً كَمَا أَعْطَانَا وَصِيَّةً[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot]برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 إلى 20/9[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot]إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 إلى 20/10[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَأَمَّا  مَنْ يُبْغِضُ أَخَاهُ فَهُوَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَفِي الظُّلْمَةِ  يَسْلُكُ، وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ يَمْضِي، لأَنَّ الظُّلْمَةَ أَعْمَتْ  عَيْنَيْهِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج المجاهدين 21/10 إلى 20/11[/FONT]*
​*[FONT=&quot]إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُخْطِئْ نَجْعَلْهُ كَاذِباً، وَكَلِمَتُهُ لَيْسَتْ فِينَا.[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج الأطهار 21/11 إلى 20/12[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ فِيهِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنَّهُ كَمَا سَلَكَ ذَاكَ هَكَذَا يَسْلُكُ هُوَ أَيْضاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج البسطاء 21/12 إلى 20/1[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لاَ  تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ  أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج خدام المسيح 21/1 إلى 20/2[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أَنَّ  كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ،  وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3[/FONT]*
​
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] َالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

copy
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## max mike (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تفكر فى متاعب الماضى التى تجدد الأحزان
بل احص إحسانات الله العديدة التى صنعها معك من قبل..


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تكن قلقاً، اهدأ.. اهدأ أمام الله،
فشجره لا يعطي ثمراً إلا في أوانه"


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الله أعد لك بركات كثيرة لكل يوم..
لكن لا تستعين بحيل بشرية لكى تُعجل من تمتعك بها.


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
ثق أن الله لا يتوقف لحظة واحدة عن الإهتمام بك..
ساعته لا تتعطل أبداً..


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الله يصنع كل شئ حسناً ولكن"في وقته"..
في الوقت المناسب..


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
تذكر دائماً أن الله لن يغفل لحظة واحدة عن حمايتك..
ثق فى هذا، ولن يقدر شئ ما أن يؤذيك


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
متقـولـش لربنـا هــات .. حاجـة بالـذات وبعينـها
يمكـن عامـلك مفاجـأة .. وجـايبـلك أجـمل من ما كنت بتتمنى


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
واعطيك ذخائر الظلمة وكنوز المخابئ
لكي تعرف اني انا الرب الذي يدعوك باسمك


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
انا اسير قدامك والهضاب امهد.
اكسر مصراعي النحاس ومغاليق الحديد اقصف.


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
" حافظك، إنه لا ينعس ولا ينام"


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ليعطيك الله أن تتذكر الأمور المعزية
وأن تنسى الأخرى
التى تأتى بالهم!!


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
فلا تنزعج من أية سحابة قاتمة تراها الاّن فى أفق حياتك 
فسوف تهطل منها أمطار غزيرة من البركة في الوقت الخاص 
الذي حدده لها المصمم الأعظم.. 
وهو دائماً الوقت المناسب لك..​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2012)

> برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
> فلا تنزعج من أية سحابة قاتمة تراها الاّن فى أفق حياتك
> فسوف تهطل منها أمطار غزيرة من البركة في الوقت الخاص
> الذي حدده لها المصمم الأعظم..
> وهو دائماً الوقت المناسب لك..




حلووووووووووو اووووووووووي بجد
مرسي لكل اللي تعبو في تجديد الموضوع الجميييييييل ده
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم جميعا​


----------



## max mike (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ربي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق،
اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك
لأنك لن تتركني 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني
ربى خلصنى من ضيقى لانى اليك التجأت 
فاتكل عليك يا احن اب لكى تحمل عنى اتعابى


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت
من كل عمل شرير 
أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو قوتي وحصني


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
إلهى حينما تقسو كل الأذرع البشرية أجد يديك ممدودتين بالحب لى 
! حينما يضيق الطريق بى 
أجدك رفيقى فى الطريق الضيق بل أصير رفيقك فى طريق صليبك
تحول مرارة الضيق إلى عذوبة الراحة فيك ! نعم !
إنه مجد وشرف لى لا أستحقه أن أرافقك ! لاصلب معك فأشاركك 
وأختبر قوة قيامتك


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
صليبك قوتي 
فسامحني علي خطيتي 
بك أضمن أبديتي بحبك يارب يا قوتي
"جعلت الرب أمامي في كل حين لأنه عن يميني فلا أتزعزع"


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ،لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي
مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك  
حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
أيها الآب الحبيب الذى ترتاح لك القلوب و تأتى اليك كل النفوس .
أنى آتى اليك بكل همومى و كل ضيقاتى
مستندا على وعدك الصادق الأمين 
( تعالوا إلى يا جميع المتعبين و الثقيلى الأحمال و أنا أريحكم ) . 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
يارب يسوع لا يوجد غيرك فى هذ الكون كله يستطيع أن يقدم لى 
العون و يرفع عنى الهم غيرك . أنت يارب الذى فديتنى بدمك 
و فعلت أعظم عمل للانسان تسطيع أيضا أن ترفع عن صدرى همى
و تخفف عن كاهلى حملى . 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أنى أثق فى وعدك يارب الذى يعطى النفس رجاء 
( للرب السيد عند الموت مخارج) . 
و أنت يارب لا يستحيل عليك شئ . 
- فأنت الذى أقمت لعازر من الموت بعد ما أنتن و مضى عليه 
فى القبر 4 أيام إذن يارب تستطيع أن تقيمنى أنا من الموت
و الآم الخطية المبرحة .


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أنت يارب الذى انقذت دانيال من جب الاسود
تستطيع أن تنقذنى من المخاوف و المخاطر التى تعترض حياتى .
انت يارب الذى أنقذت الثلاثة فتية من أتون النار تستطيع 
أن تنقذنى من أتون هذا العالم الملئ بالظلمة و الغش و الخداع .


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
عندما تشعر بالفرح، أنظر عميقاً في قلبك، وسوف تجد أن 
ما أعطاك حزناً في السابق، وحده الذي يعطيك الفرح الآن


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ربى ها أنا بين يديك أسلمك أمرى و حياتى كلها .
لا تخذلنى يارب و أريدك أن تصنع معى آية مصاف القديسين 
و الشهداء الابرار ارحمنى يارب و اغفر خطاياى و فرح قلبى .​*


----------



## تعيسة (26 نوفمبر 2012)

رائع جدا
شكرا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2012)

إيه ده -- اول مرا اشوف الموضوع ده لزييز جدا--
 اشكرك


----------



## max mike (26 نوفمبر 2012)

تعيسة قال:


> رائع جدا
> شكرا





حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه ده -- اول مرا اشوف الموضوع ده لزييز جدا--
> اشكرك




*شكرا لمروركم يا احباء​*


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

لانه يوصى ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

يعطى المعيي قدره ولعديم القوه يكثر شده

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

واما منتظرو الرب فيجددون قوه 

برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7

لاتخف لأني معك . لأني إلهك .
قد ايدتك وأعنتك وعضدتك بيمين برى 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك 
لا تخف أنا اعينك

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لاجلنا أجمعين 
كيف لا يهبنا أيضا معه كل شي

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

واما الإيمان فهو الثقة بما يرجى والإيقان بأمور لا ترى 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

لان كل بيت يبنيه إنسان ما .
ولكن باني الكل هو الله 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينه

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

لانه لا ينسى المسكين الي الابد رجاء البائسين
لايخيب الي الدهر​*


----------



## كلدانية (16 فبراير 2013)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

يعطى المعيي قدره ولعديم القوه يكثر شده
موضوع جميل يسلمو ايديك
​


----------



## max mike (18 فبراير 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> 
> يعطى المعيي قدره ولعديم القوه يكثر شده
> موضوع جميل يسلمو ايديك
> ​


*
مرورك هو الاجمل
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2013)

* برجك مع المسيح اليوم 





 برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4


 ليس شىء ينقى الضمير مثل مداومة الصلاة 








 برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5


 التوبه قد بطلت وابتعدت اما الخطيئة ففى كل يوم تعمل فى القرب 





 برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6


 الويل للذين يجوزون زمان التوبة بالضحك والتنزه لانهم يطلبونه ببكاء مر فلا يجدونه 





 برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7


 الزمان سريع الذهاب وهو متعجل ان يجوز ما خلا يوم توبتك فلا يريد ان يأتى





 برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8


 اجعل اليوم يوم توبتك لئلا يأتيك الموت فى هذه الليلة





 21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة


 افنيت شبابك بأوجاع الشهوات والذنوب وعندما كبرت لا ترغب ان تتوب 





 برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10


 اطلب التوبة قبل ان يطلبك الموت فإن بعد الموت ليست هناك توبه 





 برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11


 ادفع الخطيئة من يوم الى يوم كما دفعت التوبة 





 برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12


 اطرد الخطيئة بالعلل كما طردت التوبة بالاعذار الى اليوم 





 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1


 اتراك تقول للموت دعنى اتوب فق ايها الحبيب متيقظاً 





 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2


 اى يوم هو هذا الذى فيه تتوب حتى تفرح به 





 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3


 انت فى كل يوم تقر أنك تتوب وما اراك تعمل شيئاً 




*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 فبراير 2013)

*هأسجل متابعة عشان أعرف حظى إيه ؟

هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 فبراير 2013)

*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3


انت فى كل يوم تقر أنك تتوب وما اراك تعمل شيئاً 
*​ 
*موضوع جميل*
* شكرا* ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2013)

*21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة*


*افنيت شبابك بأوجاع الشهوات والذنوب وعندما كبرت لا ترغب ان تتوب *


*ده يعنى مفيش امل فيا حتى لما اكبر هههههه*
*ليه الإحباط ده *


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2013)

*برجك مع المسيح اليوم 

 الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
 كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ  وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ
 (2 تيموثاوس 3:16) 

 برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
 جا18:1 كَثْرَةَ الْحِكْمَةِ تَقْتَرِنُ بِكَثْرَةِ الْغَمِّ، وَمَنْ يَزْدَادُ عِلْماً يَزْدَادُ حُزْناً! 

 برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
 أم9:16 عَقْلُ الإِنْسَانِ يَسْعَى فِي تَخْطِيطِ طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ يُوَجِّهُ خَطَوَاتِهِ

 برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
 أم13:28 مَنْ يَكْتُمُ آثَامَهُ لاَ يُفْلِحُ، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِهَا وَيُقْلِعُ عَنْهَا يَحْظَى بِالرَّحْمَةِ. 

 برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
 إش12:21 أَشْرَقَ الصُّبْحُ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّيْلَ أَقْبَلَ مَعَهُ، فَإِنْ  رَغِبْتُمْ فِي السُّؤَالِ فَاسْأَلُوا، ثُمَّ تَعَالَوْا وَارْجِعُوا  إِلَى اللهِ. 

 برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
 جا15:5 عُرْيَاناً يَخْرُجُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ رَحِمِ أُمِّهِ، وَعُرْيَاناً يُفَارِقُ الدُّنْيَا كَمَا جَاءَ. 

 برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9الي الى 20/10
 جا12:10 أَمَّا أَقْوَالُ شَفَتَيِ الأَحْمَقِ فَتَبْتَلِعُهُ. 

 برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
 "بِرُّ الْكَامِلِ يُقَوّمُ طَرِيقَهُ. أَمَّا الشّرِيرُ فَيَسْقُطُ بِشَرّهِ"
 (أم5:11) 

 برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
 جا 3:1 مَا الْفَائِدَةُ مِنْ كُلِّ تَعَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَتْعَبُهُ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ. 

 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
 عو15:1أَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَرِيبٌ آتٍ عَلَى كُلِّ الأُمَمِ. 

 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 أم5:27 التَّوْبِيخُ الظَّاهِرُ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْحُبِّ الْمُضْمَرِ. 

 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
 جا17:8 كَلاَمُ الْحُكَمَاءِ الْمَسْمُوعُ فِي الهُدُوءِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صُرَاخِ الْحُكَّامِ بَيْنَ الْجُهَّالِ*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2013)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
جا15:5 عُرْيَاناً يَخْرُجُ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ رَحِمِ أُمِّهِ، وَعُرْيَاناً يُفَارِقُ الدُّنْيَا كَمَا جَاءَ. *



 و بعدييين بئا يا ابو تاربوا هههههه و بعدهالك ههههه
 يعنى لا توبه و لا كسوه ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
 إش12:21 أَشْرَقَ الصُّبْحُ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّيْلَ أَقْبَلَ مَعَهُ، فَإِنْ   رَغِبْتُمْ فِي السُّؤَالِ فَاسْأَلُوا، ثُمَّ تَعَالَوْا وَارْجِعُوا   إِلَى اللهِ

شكرررررا جدااااا
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 فبراير 2013)

* برجك مع المسيح اليوم





 برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4


 بل مضيفا للغرباء محبا للخير متعقلا بارا ورعا ضابطا لنفسه


 تيطس 1 : 8





 برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5


 و لكن لما سر الله الذي افرزني من بطن امي و دعاني بنعمته


 غل1 - 15





 برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6


  اذ نعلم ان الانسان لا يتبرر باعمال الناموس بل بايمان يسوع المسيح امنا  نحن ايضا بيسوع المسيح لنتبرر بايمان يسوع لا باعمال الناموس لانه باعمال  الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما


 غل2 - 16





 برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7


  مع المسيح صلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا في فما احياه الان في الجسد  فانما احياه في الايمان ايمان ابن الله الذي احبني و اسلم نفسه لاجلي


 غل2 - 20





 برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 


 مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح


 اف1 - 3





 برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9


 انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان لخلاص مستعد ان يعلن في الزمان الاخير


 1بط1 - 5





 برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10


 كونوا انتم ايضا مبنيين كحجارة حية بيتا روحيا كهنوتا مقدسا لتقديم ذبائح روحية مقبولة عند الله بيسوع المسيح


 1بط2 - 5





 برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11


 كما ان قدرته الالهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة و التقوى بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد و الفضيلة


 2بط1 - 3





 برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12


 الذي و هو بهاء مجده و رسم جوهره و حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي


 عب1 - 3





 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1


 عن الملائكة يقول الصانع ملائكته رياحا و خدامه لهيب نار


 عب1 - 7





 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 


 لانه ان كانت الكلمة التي تكلم بها ملائكة قد صارت ثابتة و كل تعد و معصية نال مجازاة عادلة


 عب2 - 2





 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3


 الذي بذل نفسه لاجل خطايانا لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر الشرير حسب ارادة الله و ابينا 


 غل1 - 4




*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

*



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 


 مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

اميييين

متشكرا جداا
 *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2013)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

*
*انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان لخلاص مستعد ان يعلن في الزمان الاخير*


امممييين يا رب قوىىى ايمناا و اعلن خلاصنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2013)

* برجك مع المسيح اليوم

 برج الملايكـــة 21/3 إلى 20/4
  الاعْتِمَادُ عَلَى الْغَادِرِ فِي وَقْتِ الضِّيقِ مِثْلُ سِنٍّ مَهْتُومَةٍ أَوْ رِجْلٍ مُخَلَّعَةٍ

 برج الودعــــاء 21/4 إلى 20/5
 "لا تتهاونوا لئلا تكون الطلبة من اجلكم باطلة"

 برج القديســين 21/5 إلى 20/6
 يجب علينا لا أن نصلي فقط بلا انقطاع باسم يسوع المسيح، ولكن نحن ملزَمون أن نظهرها ونعلمها للآخرين، لكل إنسان على وجه العموم

 برج المعترفـين21/6 إلى 20/7
  يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ عِزِّي وَحِصْنِي وَمَلاَذِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ

 برج حاملى الصليـب 21/7 إلى 20/8
 "لِكُلّ شَيءٍ زَمَانٌ وَلِكُلّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّموَاتِ وَقْتٌ" 

 برج الكارزين بالكلمـــة 21/8 إلى 20/9
  مَنْ يَصُونُ فَمَهُ وَلِسَانَهُ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ مِنَ الْمَتَاعِبِ

 برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 إلى 20/10
 يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ إِلَهِي، أُعَظِّمُكَ وَأَحْمَدُ اسْمَكَ لأَنَّكَ  صَنَعْتَ عَجَائِبَ كُنْتُ قَد قَضَيْتَ بِهَا مَنْذُ الْقِدَمِ.

 برج المجاهديــن 21/10 إلى 20/11
 احْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ، نَادُوا بِاسْمِهِ، عَرِّفُوا بِأَفْعَالِهِ بَيْنَ الشُّعُوبِ، وَأَذِيعُوا أَنَّ اسْمَهُ قَدْ تَعَالَى

 برج الأطهـــــــار 21/11 إلى 20/12
 "اطلبوا الرب ما دام يوجد ادعوه وهو قريب . ليترك الشرير طريقه ورجل الاثم  افكاره وليتب الى الرب فيرحمه وإلى الهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران"

 برج البســطـــاء 21/12 إلى 20/1
 "اَلرَّبُّ نُوري وَخَلاَصي مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ. الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتي مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ"

 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 إلى 20/2
 أَمَّا أَنَا فَأَرْتَقِبُ الرَّبَّ وَأَنْتَظِرُ إِلَهَ خَلاَصِي فَيَسْمَعُنِي إِلَهِي

 برج الحكمـــــاء 21/2 إلى 20/3
 تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وانا اريحكم

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2013)

* برجك مع المسيح اليوم





 برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4


 من السهل أن نطلب أشياء من الله و لا نطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطى 





 برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5 


 اذا جعلت توكلك على الله فأنه يخلصك من جميع شدائدك





 برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6 


 أعمال الله لا يجب أن تنسب لإنسان خاصة و أن الإنسان نفسه من أعمال الله





 برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7 


 يارب أنت غنى مقتنيك و خزائنه و كنزه . طوبى لمن لا يقتنى شيئا غيرك .





 برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 


 القلب المتضع كالوادى المنخفض الذي سرعان ما يمتلئ من ماء الروح 





 برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 


 لو أننى أرضيت الكل لوجدت نفسي تائهة على باب كل واحد .





 برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10


 من لا يحتمل الشتيمة فلن يحتمل الكرامة كذلك لأن الشتيمة أقل ضررا من الكرامة 





 برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11


 حيث ينبت الاتضاع يتفجر مجد الله 





 برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 


 يجب ألا نطلب فقط لكي نجد بل أن نحتفظ بما نأخذ لأن كثيرين فقدوا ما أخذوا 





 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 


 الإنسان المتواضع لا يغضب أحدا و لا يغضب من أحد 





 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 


 يلزمنا أن نعرف متى نصمت و متى نتكلم ، و كيف نصمت و بماذا نتكلم 





 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 


 قال الشيطان للرب أترك لي الأقوياء فأنى كفيل بهم أما الضعفاء فلا أقدر عليهم لأنهم يشعرون بضعفهم فيحاربوننى بقوتك

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مارس 2013)

*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 


لو أننى أرضيت الكل لوجدت نفسي تائهة على باب كل واحد .*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مارس 2013)

* برجـــك مع المسيــــــــح اليـــوم





 برج الملائكة 21/3 الى 20/4


 لا تصم بالخبز والملح, وأنت تأكل لحوم الناس بالدينونة والمذمة. لا تقلأنك صائم صوما نظيفا وأنت متسخ بكل الذنوب





 برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/ 5 


 فى الصوم ادخل إلى قلبك وافحصه بدقة لتعرف بأى أفكار وأوجاع هو يرتبط. 





 برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6 


 ان الصوم الحقيقى هو سجن الرذائل اى ضبط اللسان وامساك الغضب وقهر الشهوات 





 برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7


 خبز و ملح مع سكوت وراحة ، أفضل من أطعمة شريفة مع هموم وأحزان





 برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8


 لن أفعل ذلك ، لكني أصوم اليوم وتتم إرادة الله غداً 





 برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9 


  ان كنا لا نستطيع أن نصوم الى العشاء فلنشارك الضعفاء ونصوم الى الساعة  التاسعة أو الى نصف النهار على الأقل ، وإنما لا نأكل من باكر وهذا لا  يحتاج الى قوة جسد 





 برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الي 20 /10


 صوم اللسان خير من صوم الفم وصوم القلب 





 برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 


  الذي يصوم عن الغذاء ، ولا يصوم قلبه عن الحنق والحقد ، ولسانه ينطق  بالأباطيل فصومه باطل ، لأن صوم اللسان أخير من صوم الفم ، وصوب القلب اخير  من الإثنين"





 برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12


 كل جهاد ضد الخطية وشهوتها يجب ان يبتدى بالصوم خصوصا اذا كان الجهاد ضد خطية داخلية 





 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1


 مادام الجسد ينبت فبقدر ذلك تذيل النفس وتضعف ، وكلما ذبل الجسد نبتت النفس" 





 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2


 ثمين هو الصوم الطاهر أمام الله , وهو محفوظ ككنز فى السما ، الصوم سلاح أمام الشرير , وترس نقاتل به سهام العدو. 





 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3


 اذا قاتلتك الشياطين بالأكل والشرب واللبس فارفض كل ذلك منهم وبين لهم حقارة ذاتك فينصرفوا عنك 





 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*


----------



## max mike (7 يونيو 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب
فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين 
(القديس مارإسحق السرياني) 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

يجب ألا نطلب فقط لكي نجد
بل أن نحتفظ بما نأخذ لأن كثيرين فقدوا ما أخذوا
" القديس مار اسحق السريانى "

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

لو أننى أرضيت الكل لوجدت نفسي تائهة
على باب كل واحد 
القديسة سارة 

برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7

النار في طبعها تحرق وتطهر، 
هكذا والحب في طبعه أنه يحرق بالمحبة ويبقى بالاحتمال 
الشيخ الروحاني 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

إذا اشتدت عليك الأفكار ولم تستطع أن تصلي بفكر منجمع
أترك الصلاة واسجد قائلاً:
أنا لا أريد أن اعد ألفاظًا ولكنني جئت أطلب معونة الله
مار اسحق السرياني

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

المحبة هى والدة كل الفضائل ومنشئة القديسين 
ومكملة الابرار
البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

متى سمعت أن قريبك أو صديقك قد عابك في غيابك
أو حضورك فأظهر له حبك وتقديرك 
مار يوحنا كليماكوس

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

إذا سلمـت النفـس ذاتهـا للرب بكـل قوتها
يصلح الله الصالح لها هذه الأوضاع والعيوب
واحده فواحدة لكي تحيد عنها
البابا شنودة الثالث 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

تاكد ان بعد هذة الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمه 
لان كل نعمه تتقدمها محنه ..
فسلم امورك له فهو صادق فى وعده 
( لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم ) 
البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا
بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر
البابا كيرلس السادس 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها
بل احتملها بدون حزن
(القديس مرقس)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية
،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة 
(القديس مارإسحق السرياني)​*


----------



## max mike (10 يونيو 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
فمهما كانت تلك القمة التي تواجهك، ومهما كان الطريق صعبا 
وطويلا، فلا تنظر الى ضعفك أنت، بل ثبت نظرك على الرب 
يسوع المسيح، لإنه وحده قادر أن يرفعك فوق الأذرع الأبدية 
ويحقق لك النصر في حياتك.


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا يستحيل عليه شيء، بل أنه قادر أن يفعل أكثر جدا
مما نطلب أو نفتكر.


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
فى كل شدة ثق انى اشعر بك وسوف استجيب لك 
بالطريقة التى تناسب حكمتى ومحبتى


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
سلم للرب طريقك، و اتكل عليه، و هو يجرى. 
مز 37: 5


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
توكل على الرب بكل قلبك ، وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد
أم 5:3


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الإنسان الذي يصل إلى محبة الله ،
لا تقوى عليه الخطية .


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الله أفضل مستمع.. لا تحتاج أن تصرخ أو تبكي بصوت عالي 
لكي يسمعك.. فهو يسمع حتي الصلاه الصامتة
من القلوب الصامتة


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الهنا الله الضعفاء ... اذا احسست فى لحظة بضعفك
فها انا ابشرك بفرح عظيم انت هو الشخص الذى
يشتهى المسيح ان يعمل فيك


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لو عرفت مقدار اهتمام الله بك فى الغيب لرفعت يداك نحو السماء
كل يوم ..... 
ولن يتوقف لسانك عن شكره


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
سيــأتــى وقــــت نـشكــــر فـيــه الله علـى الصلــوات
الـغـيـــر مـستـجــابـــة
أكــثر مـن الصلوات الـمُـستـجــــابــــة


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
اذا خسـرت كـل شـئ ولم يتبقـى سوى ثـقـتـك بـيـســوع
فـأنــت لــم تـخــســر شـيـئـاً


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
عنـدما يأخذ منك الله شيئا كان فى يدك اليوم .. فتأكد أنه
لا يعاقبك ..أنه فقط يفتح يديك ليفسح بها مكانا ..
لتتلقى بها شيئا أكبر غداً
فإنتظره​*


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ثق فيه وسوف تتمتع دائماً بالأمان.. لا تخف،
هو يحملنا.. دائماً.. دائماً يحملنا إلى أعلى.


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ستعرف معنى الفرح الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
سنختبر معنى السلام الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذه منك


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
سيذهب القلق ... 
و لن يكون هناك مكان للخوف أو المرض ...


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لأن الذى سيكون بروحه في داخلك لن يسمح للعالم
أن يمس شعره من رأسك (لوقا 21)


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لن يستطيع أحد أن يؤذيك لأن من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني
(زكريا 2)


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
تعال الآن لأحضانه ... إنها فى إنتظارك و لا تؤجل 
.... لأن طوق النجاه قد يرجع فارغاً
فى وقت ما بدونك .


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
إن أنت طلبت بثقة وايمان
فان حتما سوف يسمع ويستجيب ..
وسوف ياتيك


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
القي عليه كل همومك ومتاعبك 
سوف تستشعر سلامه الفائق كل عقل


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الرب يقول لك
انا اسير قدامك والهضاب امهد. 
اكسر مصراعي النحاس ومغاليق الحديد اقصف

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
هو يقول لنا مُطمئناً
"على الأيدى تُحملون".


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تتمسك بالمرارة التي قد تعيق اللّه
من عمل أشياء مثيرة و جديدة في حياتك
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> لن يستطيع أحد أن يؤذيك لأن من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني
> (زكريا 2)


اشكرك


----------



## max mike (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك



*العفو
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2013)

*انا شهرخمسة 5
بس مش عارف برجى 
*


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا شهرخمسة 5
> بس مش عارف برجى
> *




*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ستعرف معنى الفرح الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
سنختبر معنى السلام الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذه منك


على حسب اليوم تحدد 

يا اما برج الودعاء 

يا اما برج القديسين 
*


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تكنز خطيئتك التي صنعتها لان افضل ما يقتنيه
الانسان هو ان يقر بخطاياه قدام الله ويلوم نفسه 
+ + +
الانبا انطونيوس


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
جاهد بكل قوَّتِك أن يكونَ عملُك الجواني باللهِ 
لتستطيعَ أن تغلبَ الأوجاعَ البرانية
+ + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الذي يدين نفسه فإنه يحتمل كل شئ،
ويستطيع أن يحيا فى أى مكان
+ + +
الانبا بيمن المتوحد


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
الأفكار الشريرة كالرياح، تأتينا من حيث لا نعلم،
ولا نستطيع أن نصدها، ولكننا نتقيها 
+ + +
الانبا بيمن المتوحد


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لاتتحدث بجميع افكارك لجميع الناس 
الا الذين لهم خلاص نفسك 
+ + + 
الانبا انطونيوس


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ليكن كلُّ أحدٍ كبيراً في عينيك ولا تهِن الذين هم أقل منك 
معرفة، ولا تطلب كرامةً من أحدٍ، لكن اتضع لكلِّ الناسِ ولا 
تغضب من الذي يتعظَّم عليك لأنه قليل المعرفة، لأن من قلةِ 
المعرفةِ يتعظَّم الأخُ على أخيه 
+ + +
الأب يوحنا القصير


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ان طلبنا الله فانه يظهر لنا واذا أمسكنا به 
فانه يبقى معنا
+ + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
اجعل الرب امام عينيك على الدوام اينما سرت
 + + +
 الانبا انطونيوس


 برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
 أنت عبد الله فلا تعمل لغيره ولا تتكل على غيره ولا تدع غيره
 + + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس


 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
 اوقد سراجك بدموع عينيك و الزم البكاء فيترحم الله عليك لكن احذر من ان تكون صغير القلب لان صغر القلب يولد الاحزان 
+ + +
 الانبا انطونيوس 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 إذا اعتبرت نفسك أنك لا شئ. تستريح أينما حللت أو سكنت 
+ + +
 الانبا بيمن المتوحد


 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
ان ذكرنا خطايانا ينساها لنا الله وان نسينها يذكرها لنا الله
 + + +
 الانبا انطونيوس​*


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تكنز خطيئتك التي صنعتها لان افضل ما يقتنيه
الانسان هو ان يقر بخطاياه قدام الله ويلوم نفسه 
+ + +
الانبا انطونيوس


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
جاهد بكل قوَّتِك أن يكونَ عملُك الجواني باللهِ 
لتستطيعَ أن تغلبَ الأوجاعَ البرانية
+ + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الذي يدين نفسه فإنه يحتمل كل شئ،
ويستطيع أن يحيا فى أى مكان
+ + +
الانبا بيمن المتوحد


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
الأفكار الشريرة كالرياح، تأتينا من حيث لا نعلم،
ولا نستطيع أن نصدها، ولكننا نتقيها 
+ + +
الانبا بيمن المتوحد


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لاتتحدث بجميع افكارك لجميع الناس 
الا الذين لهم خلاص نفسك 
+ + + 
الانبا انطونيوس


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ليكن كلُّ أحدٍ كبيراً في عينيك ولا تهِن الذين هم أقل منك 
معرفة، ولا تطلب كرامةً من أحدٍ، لكن اتضع لكلِّ الناسِ ولا 
تغضب من الذي يتعظَّم عليك لأنه قليل المعرفة، لأن من قلةِ 
المعرفةِ يتعظَّم الأخُ على أخيه 
+ + +
الأب يوحنا القصير


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ان طلبنا الله فانه يظهر لنا واذا أمسكنا به 
فانه يبقى معنا
+ + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
اجعل الرب امام عينيك على الدوام اينما سرت
 + + +
 الانبا انطونيوس


 برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
 أنت عبد الله فلا تعمل لغيره ولا تتكل على غيره ولا تدع غيره
 + + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس


 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
 اوقد سراجك بدموع عينيك و الزم البكاء فيترحم الله عليك لكن احذر من ان تكون صغير القلب لان صغر القلب يولد الاحزان 
+ + +
 الانبا انطونيوس 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 إذا اعتبرت نفسك أنك لا شئ. تستريح أينما حللت أو سكنت 
+ + +
 الانبا بيمن المتوحد


 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
ان ذكرنا خطايانا ينساها لنا الله وان نسينها يذكرها لنا الله
 + + +
 الانبا انطونيوس​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)

*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لاتتحدث بجميع افكارك لجميع الناس 
الا الذين لهم خلاص نفسك 
+ + + 
الانبا انطونيوس*


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
" ان لــم تصـــل لك النعمـــه بصلاتك قــد تصـــل أليك 
بصــلاه القديــسيــن "
البابا شنوده الثالث


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أحيــانـــاً يُـبـعــد الله عـنــك مـن تُـحــــب
لِـ يُــريـــك مــن يُـحـبــــك !


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
فـــى الــــغــد
تــرى يـــد الــلــه تــمــتـــد إلـــيــك لــكى تـــريـــحك


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
فـــى الــــغــد
تــرى حــــــلــــولأ كــــــــثــــــيـــــرة لـــمــشاكـــلـــك


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
كــل مــن حــــولك يتطلــع إليـــــك ليــأخـــذ منـــك شـــــــــيء
لكــــن الله يتطلـــع إليــــك ليعطيـــك كـــــل شــــــيء


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
تأكــــد انـــــك ستحــــــصل علــــــى الفــــــرح
مـــــن حـيــــث لا تــــــدرى.
مثلــــــما حصلــــــــت علـــــــــى الحـــــزن 
مـــــن طريــــــق لاتـعرفــــــه


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ثق فى الله لترى كيف يتصرف فى مشكلتك.
انتظر الرب واصبر له وسوف يحل الله كل مشاكلك .


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لو تعقدت المشكلة أو أستمرت مدة طويلة فلا تيأس
لأن الله قادر أن يقدم حلاً لا يمكن ان تتوقعه ويفوق كل حل اّخر


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لا تقل لماذا لا يسمعنى الله؟ وأين الله؟ ولماذا لا يستجيب؟ فأبحث داخل نفسك وافعل مايرضى الله لكــى يرضيك الله.


 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
 إن طلبتني من كل قلبك ستجدني


 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 ثــــق أنـــه مـهــمــا كــان ضـعـفـــك فـــى يــــد الـلـه يـصـبـــح قــــــوه


 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
 إهتم بنظافة قلبك قبل ان تهتم بنظافة وجهك فقلبك هو المكشوف امام ربك اجعله اناء نقيا وأملأه دائما بطيب حبك حتى تستطيع ان تسكبه على كل من حولك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2013)

> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> تأكــــد انـــــك ستحــــــصل علــــــى الفــــــرح
> مـــــن حـيــــث لا تــــــدرى.
> مثلــــــما حصلــــــــت علـــــــــى الحـــــزن
> مـــــن طريــــــق لاتـعرفــــــه


 ننتظر الفرح  ههههه
 اشكرك


----------



## max mike (25 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ننتظر الفرح  ههههه
> اشكرك



*العفو
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## max mike (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ان وجد ليل وظلام فى حياتك فما هى الا ظلال يد الله الاتيه للمعونه

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ليس القوى من يكسب الحرب دائما وانما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الوداعه هى الصخرة التى تنكسر عليها امواج الغضب

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
افضل لنا ان نموت فى الجهاد من ان نحيا فى السقوط

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
من لاعمل له فالشيطان يوجد له عمل .. فاجعل عملك الصلاة لكى لا يصل لك الشيطان

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يارب اريد ان احيا معك اريد ان انسى الماضى القديم المظلم وتنساه انت ايضا

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الابتسامه كلمه طيبه بغير حروف

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
اذهب واصطلح مع من اساء اليك قبل ان ياتى ويعتذر هو لك فيسرق اكليلك

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كن شديداً في الضيقة ولا تجعلها تحطمك بل حطمها 
أنت بإيمانك

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
بدلاً من أن تعد اللَّـه بتغيير نفسك إلى أفضل خذ منه وعداً في صلاتك أن يغيرك إلـى أفضـل

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إن اللَّـه يعطيك ما ينفعك ، وليس ما تطلبه إلاَّ إذا كان ما تطلبه هو النافع لك . وذلك لأنك كثيراً مــا تطلــب مــا لا ينفعــك

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إن ضعفت يوما فاعرف انك نسيت قوة الله​*


----------



## max mike (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
أول شئ مهم أتحفظ من الغضب لأنك في حالة الغضب تتكلم كلاما
قاسيا وهذا يعد حرب من عدو الخير بواسطته (الغضب)
يريد أن يفقد السلام في الإنسان. ويبعد عنه النعمة
+ البابا كيرلس السادس 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لاتحتقر احدا ولا تدن احدا ولاتتكلم على احدا بالشر
حينئذ سوف يمنحك الرب سلاما
"القديس بيمن" 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كن مطمئن جدا جدا ولاتفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر
لمن بيده الامر" 
البابا كيرلس السادس" 


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
اذا اكمل الانسان جميع الحسنات وفى قلبه حقد على اخيه 
فهو غريب عن الله
"الانبا باخوميوس اب الشركه" 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد اوصيت ان تتكل على الله
لا على ذاتك 
"من اقوال الشيخ الروحانى" 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ثق ان الذى صنع لك الطريق لن يتركك فى منتصفه
"البابا كيرلس السادس"


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا تقل انك لا تستطيع ان تؤثر فى الاخرين فانك ما دمت
مسيحيا حقا 
يستحيل الا تكون مؤثرا
"القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم" 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
·لا تصنع بأحد شرًا، ولا تدن أحد، أحفظ هذين وأنت تخلص
القديس مقاريوس 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الانسحاق الذى لا يجرح القلب بل يفيدة هو : (أ) السهر ,
(ب) الصلاة , (ج) احتمال الأحزان ( من غم ومصائب وكوارث ) 
وإذ نقتنى هذا الانسحاق , لانخلط بين الثلاثة فى ارتباطهم معا ومن
يستمر فى ممارسة هذه ( الفضائل الثلاث) فانه يصير له عوناً فى
ممارسة الفضائل الأخرى وأما الذى يهمل فى
( هذه الفضائل الثلاث ) فانه يعانى أموراً تحتمل أثناء أنتقاله
القديس مرقس الناسك


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
القلب المحب للملذات , هو سجن وقيود بالنسبة للنفس عند 
إنتقاله الانسان , أما القلب المجاهد , فهو باب مفتوح لها 
القديس مرقس الناسك


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لاتفعل شيئا ولا تفكر فى شئ بدون هدف مقبول لدى الله ,
لأن من يسافر بلا هدف يتعب باطلا
القديس مرقس الناسك


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ليت كل ضيق طارئ يعلمك أن تذكر الله 
القديس مرقس الناسك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2013)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الانسحاق الذى لا يجرح القلب بل يفيدة هو : (أ) السهر ,
(ب) الصلاة , (ج) احتمال الأحزان ( من غم ومصائب وكوارث ) 
وإذ نقتنى هذا الانسحاق , لانخلط بين الثلاثة فى ارتباطهم معا ومن
يستمر فى ممارسة هذه ( الفضائل الثلاث) فانه يصير له عوناً فى
ممارسة الفضائل الأخرى وأما الذى يهمل فى
( هذه الفضائل الثلاث ) فانه يعانى أموراً تحتمل أثناء أنتقاله
القديس مرقس الناسك



++++ ميرسى لتعبك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 سبتمبر 2013)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الانسحاق الذى لا يجرح القلب بل يفيدة هو : (أ) السهر ,
(ب) الصلاة , (ج) احتمال الأحزان ( من غم ومصائب وكوارث ) 
وإذ نقتنى هذا الانسحاق , لانخلط بين الثلاثة فى ارتباطهم معا ومن
يستمر فى ممارسة هذه ( الفضائل الثلاث) فانه يصير له عوناً فى
ممارسة الفضائل الأخرى وأما الذى يهمل فى
( هذه الفضائل الثلاث ) فانه يعانى أموراً تحتمل أثناء أنتقاله
القديس مرقس الناسك



++++ ميرسى لتعبك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## max mike (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
من يسعى لتنقية قلبة، يحصل على بركةٍ عظيمة


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ارفض الرد على من يبغضك ولا تفكر بقلبك 
فى شر وان استفزك لا تغضب


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اجتهد أن تجعل عقلك أصم وأبكم أثناء الصلاة،
وهكذا تقدر أن تصلي


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
ﺇذا انتصرت في داخلك على نفسك
يمكنك الانتصار في كل الحروب الخارجية 
ولا يقوى شيئ منها عليك


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
كل مشقة تتقبلها بحكمة، 
تلقى ثمارها وقت الصلاة


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ان اردت ان تكون معروفا عند الله
فاحرص ان لا تكون معروفا عند الناس 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا تكن قاسى القلب على اخيك 
فاننا جميعا تغلبنا الافكار الشريرة 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الجأ بنفسك الى الله فتستريح 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ليست خطية بلا مغفرة الا التى بلا توبة 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
 ملازمة خوف الله تحفظ النفس من المحاربات 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعه عالمين ان امتحان ايمانكم ينشئ صبرا


 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
ثـــــق ان جـمــــيـع احـتـيـاجـاتـــــك سـتـأتـيـــــك دون ان تـطـلــــــب​*


----------



## max mike (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
"ايها الرب الاب يا اله حياتي لا تتركني ومشورة شفتاي" (سفر يشوع 23: 4)



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"أُبَارِكُ الرَّبَّ فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ، وَفِي كُلَّ حِيِنٍ تَسْبِحَتَهُ فِي فَمِي" (سفر المزامير 34: 1)



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"سَمِعَ الرَّبُّ تَضَرُّعِي. الرَّبُّ يَقْبَلُ صَلاَتِي" (سفر المزامير 6: 9)



برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
"اَلَّلهُمَّ اِلْتَفِتْ إِلَى مَعُونَتِي. يَا رَبُّ أَسْرِعْ وَأَعِنّي" (سفر المزامير 70: 1)



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
"إِلَيْكَ رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ يَا سَاكِنًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ" (سفر المزامير 123: 1)



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ" (إنجيل متى 7: 7؛ إنجيل لوقا 11: 9)



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"اِسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لِئَلاَّ تَدْخُلُوا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ. أَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَنَشِيطٌ وَأَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فَضَعِيفٌ" (إنجيل متى 26: 41؛ إنجيل مرقس 14: 38)



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"اُنْظُرُوا! اِسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَكُونُ الْوَقْتُ" (إنجيل مرقس 13: 33)



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"وَإِنَّمَا نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ، فَتَعَقَّلُوا وَاصْحُوا لِلصَّلَوَاتِ" (رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4: 7)



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
"عِنْدَ دُعَائِيَ اسْتَجِبْ لِي يَا إِلهَ بِرِّي. فِي الضِّيقِ رَحَّبْتَ لِي. تَرَاءَفْ عَلَيَّ وَاسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي" (سفر المزامير 4: 2)



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
"أَنَا دَعَوْتُكَ لأَنَّكَ تَسْتَجِيبُ لِي يَا اَللهُ. أَمِلْ أُذُنَيْكَ إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعْ كَلاَمِي" (سفر المزامير 17: 6)



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"اسْتَمِعْ يَا رَبُّ وَارْحَمْنِي. يَا رَبُّ، كُنْ مُعِينًا لِي" (سفر المزامير 30: 10)​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 أكتوبر 2013)

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ" (إنجيل متى 7: 7؛ إنجيل لوقا 11: 9)


ها انا اسئل و اطلب و اقرع يا رب و انتظر تحننك


----------



## max mike (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تفكر فى متاعب الماضى التى تجدد الأحزان
بل احص إحسانات الله العديدة التى صنعها معك من قبل..

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تكن قلقاً، اهدأ.. اهدأ أمام الله،
فشجره لا يعطي ثمراً إلا في أوانه"

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الله أعد لك بركات كثيرة لكل يوم..
لكن لا تستعين بحيل بشرية لكى تُعجل من تمتعك بها.

برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
ثق أن الله لا يتوقف لحظة واحدة عن الإهتمام بك..
ساعته لا تتعطل أبداً..

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الله يصنع كل شئ حسناً ولكن"في وقته"..
في الوقت المناسب..

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
تذكر دائماً أن الله لن يغفل لحظة واحدة عن حمايتك..
ثق فى هذا، ولن يقدر شئ ما أن يؤذيك

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
متقـولـش لربنـا هــات .. حاجـة بالـذات وبعينـها
يمكـن عامـلك مفاجـأة .. وجـايبـلك أجـمل من ما كنت بتتمنى

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
واعطيك ذخائر الظلمة وكنوز المخابئ
لكي تعرف اني انا الرب الذي يدعوك باسمك

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
انا اسير قدامك والهضاب امهد.
اكسر مصراعي النحاس ومغاليق الحديد اقصف.

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
" حافظك، إنه لا ينعس ولا ينام"

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ليعطيك الله أن تتذكر الأمور المعزية
وأن تنسى الأخرى
التى تأتى بالهم!!

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
فلا تنزعج من أية سحابة قاتمة تراها الاّن فى أفق حياتك 
فسوف تهطل منها أمطار غزيرة من البركة في الوقت الخاص 
الذي حدده لها المصمم الأعظم.. 
وهو دائماً الوقت المناسب لك..​*


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تكن قلقاً، اهدأ.. اهدأ أمام الله،
فشجره لا يعطي ثمراً إلا في أوانه"

اميييييييييين يارب
*


----------



## max mike (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
دايما الشيطان يصور ليك ضعفاتك بس الانسان الى ينجح 
ميفكرش فى صعوبة الطريق انما يفكر فى المعونة 
التى تأتية من قوة الله 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اذكر محبة الناس لك وماضيهم الحلو معك كلما حاربك شك
فى اخلاصهم وكلما رايت
منهم خطأ نحوك 
فتشفع فيهم محبتهم القديمة ويزول غضبك عنهم


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اذكر ان اللة واقف امامك يراك حينئذ لا تستطيع
ان تخطىء وانت تراة


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
اذكر وعود الله الجميلة وحينئذ تتعزى فى كل ضيقاتك 
وان نسيتها قل كما قال داود النبى 
((اذكر لى كلامك الذى جعلتنى عليه اتكل هذا الذى عزانى فى مزلتى لان قولك احيانى)) مز118


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
اذكر دم المسيح المسكوب من اجلك فتعرف تماما ما هى قيمة
حياتك وتصبح غالية فى عينيك فلا تبددها بعيش مسرف
((لانكم اشتريتم بثمن))



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
اذكر باستمرار انك غريب على الارض وانك راجع الى وطنك 
السماوى حتى لا تركز امالك كلها فى هذه الدنيا وفيما تقدمه
لك من وسائل للاستقرار بها


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اذكر الباب الضيق هو الموصل الى الملكوت وان رايت الباب 
الواسع مفتوحا امامك فاهرب منه لان كل الذين دخلوا منه
قد هلكوا


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
اذكر ابديتك واعمل لها فى كل حين


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اذكر انك هيكل الروح القدس ولا تحزن روح الله الذى فيك وكن باستمرار هيكلا مقدسا


 برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
 اذكر احسانات الله اليك تعش دائما فى حياة الشكر وينمو الايمان فى قلبك والثقة بمحبة الله وعمله


 برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 ثـــــق ان جـمــــيـع احـتـيـاجـاتـــــك سـتـأتـيـــــك دون ان تـطـلــــــب



 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
 لـتـــــكـن صـلاتـــــك لا طـلـــــبـا بـــــل حـــــبـا ... وان لـم يـــــكـن فـيـــــك هــــذا الــــحـب صـلـــــي لـكـــــي يـعطـيـــــك الـــــرب ايـــــاه ... قـــــل لــــه بـأسـتـمــــرار اعـطـــــنـي يــــارب ان احـــــبـك​*


----------



## روزا فكري (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*
برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اذكر محبة الناس لك وماضيهم الحلو معك كلما حاربك شك
فى اخلاصهم وكلما رايت
منهم خطأ نحوك 
فتشفع فيهم محبتهم القديمة ويزول غضبك عنهم*


----------



## max mike (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تكنز خطيئتك التي صنعتها لان افضل ما يقتنيه
الانسان هو ان يقر بخطاياه قدام الله ويلوم نفسه 
+ + +
الانبا انطونيوس


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
جاهد بكل قوَّتِك أن يكونَ عملُك الجواني باللهِ 
لتستطيعَ أن تغلبَ الأوجاعَ البرانية
+ + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الذي يدين نفسه فإنه يحتمل كل شئ،
ويستطيع أن يحيا فى أى مكان
+ + +
الانبا بيمن المتوحد


برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
الأفكار الشريرة كالرياح، تأتينا من حيث لا نعلم،
ولا نستطيع أن نصدها، ولكننا نتقيها 
+ + +
الانبا بيمن المتوحد


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لاتتحدث بجميع افكارك لجميع الناس 
الا الذين لهم خلاص نفسك 
+ + + 
الانبا انطونيوس


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ليكن كلُّ أحدٍ كبيراً في عينيك ولا تهِن الذين هم أقل منك 
معرفة، ولا تطلب كرامةً من أحدٍ، لكن اتضع لكلِّ الناسِ ولا 
تغضب من الذي يتعظَّم عليك لأنه قليل المعرفة، لأن من قلةِ 
المعرفةِ يتعظَّم الأخُ على أخيه 
+ + +
الأب يوحنا القصير


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ان طلبنا الله فانه يظهر لنا واذا أمسكنا به 
فانه يبقى معنا
+ + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
اجعل الرب امام عينيك على الدوام اينما سرت 
+ + +
 الانبا انطونيوس


 برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 
أنت عبد الله فلا تعمل لغيره ولا تتكل على غيره ولا تدع غيره
 + + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
اوقد سراجك بدموع عينيك و الزم البكاء فيترحم الله عليك لكن احذر من ان تكون صغير القلب لان صغر القلب يولد الاحزان 
+ + +
 الانبا انطونيوس 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
 إذا اعتبرت نفسك أنك لا شئ. تستريح أينما حللت أو سكنت 
+ + + 
الانبا بيمن المتوحد


 برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
ان ذكرنا خطايانا ينساها لنا الله وان نسينها يذكرها لنا الله
 + + +
 الانبا انطونيوس
​*


----------



## max mike (12 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> لا تكن قلقاً، اهدأ.. اهدأ أمام الله،
> فشجره لا يعطي ثمراً إلا في أوانه"
> 
> ...





روزا فكري قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> اذكر محبة الناس لك وماضيهم الحلو معك كلما حاربك شك
> فى اخلاصهم وكلما رايت
> ...





*شكرا للمتابعة الدائمة
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوووووووووع حلو اوى ياميكى
ربنا يعوضك يا جميل​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

انا برج الحكماء 
بتجيلي حاجات ف وقتها بجد 

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك 
ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## max mike (12 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> موضوووووووووع حلو اوى ياميكى
> ربنا يعوضك يا جميل​



*مرورك هو الاحلى ياجون
نورت ياجميل​*


SECRET ANGEL قال:


> انا برج الحكماء
> بتجيلي حاجات ف وقتها بجد
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك
> ويفرح قلبك​




*ميرسى ليكى يافندم
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## روزا فكري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
جاهد بكل قوَّتِك أن يكونَ عملُك الجواني باللهِ 
لتستطيعَ أن تغلبَ الأوجاعَ البرانية
+ + + 
الانبا ارسانيوس

كلمات معزيه جدا 
شكرا ليك اخي وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

*​


----------



## max mike (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ثق فيه وسوف تتمتع دائماً بالأمان.. لا تخف،
هو يحملنا.. دائماً.. دائماً يحملنا إلى أعلى.




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ستعرف معنى الفرح الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك




برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
سنختبر معنى السلام الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن يأخذه منك




برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
سيذهب القلق ... 
و لن يكون هناك مكان للخوف أو المرض ...




برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لأن الذى سيكون بروحه في داخلك لن يسمح للعالم
أن يمس شعره من رأسك (لوقا 21)




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لن يستطيع أحد أن يؤذيك لأن من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني
(زكريا 2)




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
تعال الآن لأحضانه ... إنها فى إنتظارك و لا تؤجل 
.... لأن طوق النجاه قد يرجع فارغاً
فى وقت ما بدونك .




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
إن أنت طلبت بثقة وايمان
فان حتما سوف يسمع ويستجيب ..
وسوف ياتيك




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
القي عليه كل همومك ومتاعبك 
سوف تستشعر سلامه الفائق كل عقل




برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ثق فيه وسوف تتمتع دائماً بالأمان.. 
لا تخف، هو يحملنا.. دائماً..
دائماً يحملنا إلى أعلى




برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
هو يقول لنا ليمطمئنا
"على الأيدى تُحملون".




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تتمسك بالمرارة التي قد تعيق اللّه
من عمل أشياء مثيرة و جديدة في حياتك​*


----------



## روزا فكري (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ستعرف معنى الفرح الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك


ياه فعلا انا حاسه انها رساله من ربنا
شكرا استاذ ماكس وياريت ماتتأخرش علينا
عشان انا بحب الموضوع ده جدا 
بحس ان ربنا من خلاله بيبعتلنا رسايل جميله ومعزيه
*​


----------



## max mike (18 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *
> 
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ستعرف معنى الفرح الذى لا يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منك
> ...




*العفو يا فندم
باذن ربنا هحاول متاخرش والموضوع يمشى بانتظام .​*


----------



## max mike (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 إلى 20/4
اقتنوا لكم محبه بعضكم لبعض فعظيم هو عمل المحبة


برج الودعاء 21/4 إلى 20/5
اذا رأيتم احدا" فى تجربه اتعبوا معه واذا رأيتم احدا" مريضا"
افتقدوه واذا لم يكن له احدا" فاخدموه واذا رأيتم احدا" عريانا"
فاستروه


برج القديسين 21/5 إلى 20/6
كونوا مكرمين لكل احد رحومين ومتواضعين طويلى الروح
واغفروا بعضكم لبعض


برج المعترفين21/6 إلى 20/7
كونوا محبين للصلاه والوحده والعباده ولا تتركوا ذكر الله بل تتلونه فى كل حين


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 إلى 20/8
الصلاه تنير العقل وتهدىء الم القلب وتيبس الشهوه وتطرد الشيطان
وتنقص الخطيه وتجدد النفس


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 إلى 20/9
اقتنوا لكم طهارة النفس والجسد لان عظيم هو عمل الطهاره


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 إلى 20/10
اقتنوا لكم تواضع القلب واطلبوا من الله بقوه قلب
ان ينعم بذلك عليكم فى كل وقت


برج المجاهدين 21/10 إلى 20/11
لا تتعجب من انك وانت إنسان يمكنك ان تصير ملاكا"
لانه يمنح لك مجد شبيه بمجد الملائكه


برج الأطهار 21/11 إلى 20/12
الطاعه تستجيب للطاعه فعندما يطيع الانسان الله يطيع الله طلبه



برج البسطاء 21/12 إلى 20/1
مثلما الزم يسوع تلاميذه ان يدخلوا السفينه
هكذا الزم انت ايضا" قلبك ان يأتى الى الرب


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 إلى 20/2
اجعلوا خوف الله بينكم احفظوا ايمان الكنيسه الجامعه الى الموت


برج الحكماء 21/2 إلى 20/3
اقتنوا لكم ايمانا" مستقيما" فى الله واذا سقطتم فى تجربه
او مرض او خساره اموالكم او اضطهاد فلا تجعلوا شيئا" من هذا العالم
يفرقكم عن محبه الله​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## روزا فكري (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 إلى 20/5
اذا رأيتم احدا" فى تجربه اتعبوا معه واذا رأيتم احدا" مريضا"
افتقدوه واذا لم يكن له احدا" فاخدموه واذا رأيتم احدا" عريانا"
فاستروه

شكرا استاذ ماكس ربنا يعوض تعبك
*


----------



## max mike (19 أكتوبر 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة




*شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك استاذى العزيز​*


----------



## max mike (19 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 إلى 20/5
> اذا رأيتم احدا" فى تجربه اتعبوا معه واذا رأيتم احدا" مريضا"
> افتقدوه واذا لم يكن له احدا" فاخدموه واذا رأيتم احدا" عريانا"
> فاستروه
> ...



*العفو يا فندم​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2013)

> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 إلى 20/9





> لن يستطيع أحد أن يؤذيك لأن من يمسكم يمس حدقة عيني
> (زكريا 2)
> 
> 
> اقتنوا لكم طهارة النفس والجسد لان عظيم هو عمل الطهاره


 
اشكرك على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## max mike (20 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك على موضوعك الجميل



*العفو يافندم​*


----------



## max mike (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
((فأخضعوا لله قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم))يعقوب7: 4



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
((حد عن الشر واصنع الخير.اطلب السلامه واسع ورائها))مزامير34: 14



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
((انا انا هو الماحى ذنوبك لاجل نفسى وخطاياك لا اذكرها)) اشعياء25: 43



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
((باركى يا نفسى الرب ولا تنسى كل حسناته))مزامير2: 103



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
((ومن لا يحب لم يعرف الله لأن الله محبه))1يوحنا8: 4



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
((فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذى فى السموات هو كامل))متى48: 5



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
((لأنك انت يارب صالح وغفور وكثير الرحمه لكل الداعين اليك))مزامير5: 86



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
((فأحبب الرب الهك واحفظ حقوقه وفرائضه واحكامه ووصاياه كل الايام))تثنيه1: 11



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
((ويفرح جميع المتكلين عليك.الى الابد يهتفون وتظللهم.ويبتهج بك محبو اسمك))مزامير11: 5



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
((يا محبى الرب ابغضوا الشر.هو حافظ نفوس اتقيائه.من يد الاشرار ينقذهم))مزامير10: 97



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
((لانه تعلق بى انجيه ارفعه لأنه عرف اسمى))مزامير14: 91



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
((ليظهر فى الدهور الاتيه غنى نعمته الفائق باللطف علينا فى المسيح يسوع))افسس7: 2​*


----------



## magdyzaky (20 أكتوبر 2013)

انا 10/3 مواليد شهر مارس اتعب بقا معاياااا واعرفلى براجى اية 
بااية حلوة من عندك عشان انا تعبت وملقتش حاجة


----------



## max mike (20 أكتوبر 2013)

magdyzaky قال:


> انا 10/3 مواليد شهر مارس اتعب بقا معاياااا واعرفلى براجى اية
> بااية حلوة من عندك عشان انا تعبت وملقتش حاجة



*
هو التاريخ مش واضح اذا كان 10-3 ولا 3-10

بس عموما لو كان 10-3 يبقى
برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
((ليظهر فى الدهور الاتيه غنى نعمته الفائق باللطف علينا فى المسيح يسوع))افسس7: 2


ولو كان 3-10 يبقى
برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
((لأنك انت يارب صالح وغفور وكثير الرحمه لكل الداعين اليك))مزامير5: 86
​*


----------



## روزا فكري (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
((حد عن الشر واصنع الخير.اطلب السلامه واسع ورائها))مزامير34: 
14

شكرا ياماكس ربنا يعوض تعبك
*


----------



## max mike (21 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ((حد عن الشر واصنع الخير.اطلب السلامه واسع ورائها))مزامير34:
> 14
> 
> ...



*العفوووووووو
وشكرا ليكى على المتابعة الدائمة 
واسمى مايكل على فكرة​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2013)

> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> ((فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذى فى السموات هو كامل))متى48: 5


 ياريتنى ابقى كارزه للكلمه----
يا رب اجعلنى كامله بيك 
 اشكرك مايكل


----------



## max mike (21 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ياريتنى ابقى كارزه للكلمه----
> يا رب اجعلنى كامله بيك
> اشكرك مايكل



*آمييييييييين ربنا يجعلنا كلنا كاملين
العفو يافندم​*


----------



## max mike (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
"لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ رَحِيمٌ، لاَ يَتْرُكُكَ وَلاَ يُهْلِكُكَ وَلاَ يَنْسَى عَهْدَ آبَائِكَ الَّذِي أَقْسَمَ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ سفر التثنية4  31



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ رَأْسُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، أَمَّا الْجَاهِلُونَ فَيَحْتَقِرُونَ الْحِكْمَةَ وَالأَدَبَ" ( الامثال1: 7 سفر)



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"هؤُلاَءِ بِالْمَرْكَبَاتِ وَهؤُلاَءِ بِالْخَيْلِ، أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَاسْمَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا نَذْكُرُ" ( سفر المزامير 20: 7)



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
"وَادِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِالْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ، مُقَدِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فِي الْكَرَامَةِ" ( رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل رومة 12: 10)



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
"عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ امْتِحَانَ إِيمَانِكُمْ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا. وَأَمَّا الصَّبْرُ فَلْيَكُنْ لَهُ عَمَلٌ تَامٌّ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا تَامِّينَ وَكَامِلِينَ غَيْرَ نَاقِصِينَ فِي شَيْءٍ" ( رسالة يعقوب 1: 3، 4)



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"فَغَرْتُ فَمِي وَلَهَثْتُ، لأَنِّي إِلَى وَصَايَاكَ اشْتَقْتُ" ( سفر المزامير 119: 131)



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ. أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ" ( رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى الى اهل تسالونيكى 5: 14)



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ" ( انجيل متى 5: 43)



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"صلاة المتواضع تنفذ الغيوم، ولا تستقر حتى تصِل، ولا تنصرف حتى يفتقد العلي ويحكم بعدل ويجري القضاء" ( سفر يشوع 35: 21)



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
"ضَع يَا رَبُّ حَافِظَاً لِفَمِي. وَبَابَاً حَصِيناً لِشَفَتَيَّ" ( سفر المزامير 141: 3)



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
"الطويل الأناة يصبر إلى حين، ثم يعاوده السرور" ( سفر يشوع 1: 29)



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ" ( انجيل متى 5: 27-30)​*


----------



## روزا فكري (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*
برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ رَأْسُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، أَمَّا الْجَاهِلُونَ فَيَحْتَقِرُونَ الْحِكْمَةَ وَالأَدَبَ" ( الامثال1: 7 سفر)


امين
شكرا يامايكل علي تعبك
*


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2013)

> *برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
> "لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ رَحِيمٌ، لاَ يَتْرُكُكَ وَلاَ يُهْلِكُكَ  وَلاَ يَنْسَى عَهْدَ آبَائِكَ الَّذِي أَقْسَمَ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ سفر  التثنية4  31
> *



شكرااااااااااااا  مايكل 
ربنايباركك
​


----------



## max mike (23 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> "مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ رَأْسُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، أَمَّا الْجَاهِلُونَ فَيَحْتَقِرُونَ الْحِكْمَةَ وَالأَدَبَ" ( الامثال1: 7 سفر)
> 
> ...




*العفو يافندم
شكرا ليكى ع المتابعة الدائمة​*



candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا  مايكل
> ربنايباركك
> ​





*العفو يافندم​*


----------



## max mike (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
انا انا هو معزيكم ....
انا هو الحى الى الابد ...



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
حياتك اليوم هي عطية من الله، لذلك أرجو ألا تهدرها حزناً
على أمور لا يمكن أن يغيرها هذا الحزن!



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا مانع من الطموح إلى أكثر ...
و لكن ليس على حساب الفرح و الشكر .
(بـقـلـم قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة)



برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
مفيش حاجه تستاهل انك تزعل عليها غير
" تقصيرك مع ربنا "



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
كُن سَعيداً ؛
فَ كُل أموركْ بيد الله فَ لِمَ الحُزنْ ..



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
عايز تنسي أهاتك سلم للرب حياتك
هيداوي كل جراحك وتعدي طريق ألاماتك



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا تسأل الله أن يقود خطواتك ..
إذا كانت ليس لديك النيه لتحريك قدميك



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ربما صلاة واحدة من قلبك ترفعها إلى
” الله ”
تجلب لك المستحيل



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
أتـــرك يـــد الله تـعـمــل فــي
حـيــاتـــك بـقــــوة وثــــق
أنـــك لـــن تـنــدم أبـــداً
لأن الـــذي يـعـمـــل لا يــوجـــد لـــه
مـثـيــــل فــي حـبـــه وحـنـــانـــة لـك



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
عندما يصمت الله ولا تشعر بأي شئ...
تأكد انه يدبر ويعمل وينسج الاحداث لمجد اسمه..
صمت الله ..( هو قمه عمله ).. فلاااا تخف .....



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
اختار لي ولا تخيرني ..
ف انت تعلم بما ينفعني اكثر مني



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
قبل ما تقول ربنا موجود حس بيها امن بيها
و انطقها من كل قلبك
و انت بعدها هتلاقى الحل فيها و بيها​*


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
حياتك اليوم هي عطية من الله، لذلك أرجو ألا تهدرها حزناً
على أمور لا يمكن أن يغيرها هذا الحزن!
شكرااا لمجهودك ربنا يبارك​


----------



## روزا فكري (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*
برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
حياتك اليوم هي عطية من الله، لذلك أرجو ألا تهدرها حزناً
على أمور لا يمكن أن يغيرها هذا الحزن!

شكرا عالمجهود يامايكل ربنا يعوضك
*


----------



## max mike (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ام 9: 6 اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا و سيروا في طريق الفهم



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ام 8: 32 فالان ايها البنون اسمعوا لي فطوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ام 8: 33 اسمعوا التعليم و كونوا حكماء و لا ترفضوه



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ام 8: 34 طوبى للانسان الذي يسمع لي ساهرا كل يوم عند مصاريعي حافظا قوائم ابوابي



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
ام 8: 35 لانه من يجدني يجد الحياة و ينال رضى من الرب



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ام 8: 17 انا احب الذين يحبونني و الذين يبكرون الي يجدونني



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ام 8: 13 مخافة الرب بغض الشر الكبرياء و التعظم و طريق الشر و فم الاكاذيب ابغضت



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ام 6: 27 اياخذ انسان نارا في حضنه و لا تحترق ثيابه



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ام 6: 23 لان الوصية مصباح و الشريعة نور و توبيخات الادب طريق الحياة



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
ام6: 9 الى متى تنام ايها الكسلان متى تنهض من نومك



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ام 6: 6 اذهب الى النملة ايها الكسلان تامل طرقها و كن حكيما



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
(أي 42: 2) قد علمت أنك تستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليك أمر​*


----------



## max mike (24 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> حياتك اليوم هي عطية من الله، لذلك أرجو ألا تهدرها حزناً
> على أمور لا يمكن أن يغيرها هذا الحزن!
> شكرااا لمجهودك ربنا يبارك​





روزا فكري قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> حياتك اليوم هي عطية من الله، لذلك أرجو ألا تهدرها حزناً
> على أمور لا يمكن أن يغيرها هذا الحزن!
> ...




*كل الشكر ليكم على المتابعة والتشجيع الدائم​*


----------



## max mike (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*برجك الروحى اليوم مع المسيح عن المحبة
​**
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
1 يوحنا 4:7 
ايها الاحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضا لان المحبة هي من الله وكل من يحب فقد ولد من الله ويعرف الله.



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
1 يوحنا 4:21
 ولنا هذه الوصية منه ان من يحب الله يحب اخاه ايضا



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
يوحنا 13:34
وصية جديدة انا اعطيكم ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا.كما احببتكم انا تحبون انتم ايضا بعضكم بعضا.



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
يوحنا 15:12
 هذه هي وصيتي ان تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما احببتكم.



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
افسس 5:2
واسلكوا في المحبة كما احبنا المسيح ايضا واسلم نفسه لاجلنا قربانا وذبيحة للّه رائحة طيبة



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
1 تسالونيكي 4:9
 واما المحبة الاخوية فلا حاجة لكم ان اكتب اليكم عنها لانكم انفسكم متعلمون من الله ان يحب بعضكم بعضا.



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
غلاطية 5:22
واما ثمر الروح فهو محبة فرح سلام طول اناة لطف صلاح ايمان



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
1 بطرس 1:22
 طهّروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الاخوية العديمة الرياء فاحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة.



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
1 كورنثوس 13:4
 المحبة تتأنى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ
 ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء
 ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق
 وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء.



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
1 تسالونيكي 1:3
 متذكرين بلا انقطاع عمل ايمانكم وتعب محبتكم وصبر رجائكم ربنا يسوع المسيح امام الله وابينا



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
عبرانيين 6:10
 لان الله ليس بظالم حتى ينسى عملكم وتعب المحبة التي اظهرتموها نحو اسمه اذ قد خدمتم القديسين وتخدمونهم.




برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
1 كورنثوس 13:8
 المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.واما النبوات فستبطل والألسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.​*


----------



## max mike (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
"اِنْضَحُ عَلَيَّ بِزَوْفَاكَ فَأَطْهُرَ. اغْسِلْنِي فَأَبْيَضَّ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الثَّلْجِ" (سفر المزامير 51: 7)


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"اذْكُرْ مِنْ أَيْنَ سَقَطْتَ وَتُبْ، وَاعْمَلِ الأَعْمَالَ الأُولَى" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 5)


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"تَوِّبْنِي فَأَتُوبَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ إِلهِي" (سفر إرميا 31: 18)


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
"لكنك ترحم الجميع لانك قادر على كل شيء وتتغاضى عن خطايا الناس لكي يتوبوا" (سفر الحكمة 11: 24)


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
"ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ، وَبِالصَّوْمِ وَالْبُكَاءِ وَالنَّوْحِ.  وَمَزِّقُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ لاَ ثِيَابَكُمْ. وَارْجِعُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ لأَنَّهُ رَؤُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ، بَطِيءُ الْغَضَبِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّأْفَةِ وَيَنْدَمُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ" (سفر يوئيل 2: 12، 13)


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"الصِّدِّيقَ يَسْقُطُ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ وَيَقُومُ، أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَيَعْثُرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ" (سفر الأمثال 24: 16)


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَارًا بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ" (إنجيل لوقا 5: 32؛ إنجيل مرقس 2: 17؛ إنجيل متى 9: 13)


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"تُبْ مِنْ شَرِّكَ هذَا، وَاطْلُبْ إِلَى اللهِ عَسَى أَنْ يُغْفَرَ لَكَ فِكْرُ قَلْبِكَ" (سفر أعمال الرسل 8: 22)


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"إِنِّي كُلُّ مَنْ أُحِبُّهُ أُوَبِّخُهُ وَأُؤَدِّبُهُ. فَكُنْ غَيُورًا وَتُبْ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 19)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مرقس 1: 15
وَيَقُولُ:«قَدْ كَمَلَ الزَّمَانُ وَاقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ، فَتُوبُوا وَآمِنُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
المزامير 34: 18
قَرِيبٌ هُوَ الرَّبُّ مِنَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، وَيُخَلِّصُ الْمُنْسَحِقِي الرُّوحِ.


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
حزقيال 18: 21- 22
 فَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ خَطَايَاهُ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا وَحَفِظَ كُلَّ فَرَائِضِي وَفَعَلَ حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ.  كُلُّ مَعَاصِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا لاَ تُذْكَرُ عَلَيْهِ. فِي بِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ يَحْيَا.​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"الصِّدِّيقَ يَسْقُطُ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ وَيَقُومُ، أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَيَعْثُرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ" (سفر الأمثال 24: 16)

 واما المحبة الاخوية فلا حاجة لكم ان اكتب اليكم عنها لانكم انفسكم متعلمون من الله ان يحب بعضكم بعضا.


اشكرك اخى


----------



## max mike (30 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> "الصِّدِّيقَ يَسْقُطُ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ وَيَقُومُ، أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَيَعْثُرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ" (سفر الأمثال 24: 16)
> 
> واما المحبة الاخوية فلا حاجة لكم ان اكتب اليكم عنها لانكم انفسكم متعلمون من الله ان يحب بعضكم بعضا.
> ...



*العفو​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*


			برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
قبل ما تقول ربنا موجود حس بيها امن بيها
و انطقها من كل قلبك
و انت بعدها هتلاقى الحل فيها و بيها

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
(أي 42: 2) قد علمت أنك تستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليك أمر

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
(أي 42: 2) قد علمت أنك تستطيع كل شيء ولا يعسر عليك أمر
برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
حزقيال 18: 21- 22
فَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ خَطَايَاهُ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا وَحَفِظَ كُلَّ فَرَائِضِي وَفَعَلَ حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ. كُلُّ مَعَاصِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا لاَ تُذْكَرُ عَلَيْهِ. فِي بِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ يَحْيَا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


روعة يا مايكل 
عاشت اديك يا جميل بجد 
موضوع اكثر من رائع 
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك على تعبك يارب​*


----------



## max mike (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
"اهتموا أن تجتمعوا كثيرا لتشكروا الله ولتعطوا المجد ،
فكلما اجتمعتم معا في مكان واحد انهارت قوى الشيطان وبطلت
كل سهامه الملتهبة التي تلح لفعل الخطية ، أمام تناغم إيمانكم "
" قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس "



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"إني أحبك يارب أحبك للغاية وأتوق إليك بشوق وحرارة
تحت قدمي أدوس مباهج الحياة وأريد أن أبلغ إليك
وأموت عن نفسي حباً بالوصول إليك. "
" القديس أغسطينوس "



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"لاتقلق اذا شتمك جميع الناس فهم يشبهون الغبار الذى تحمله الريح بل احزن بالحري اذا ما عملت ما يستوجيب الشتيمة. "
" الانبا انطونيوس "



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
"إن كنت نقي القلب فحينئذ تكون السماء داخلك. "
" مار اسحق السرياني "



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
"طوبي للذين احترقت خدودهم بدموع محبتك
فإن هذه الدموع تلين الأراضي التي احترقت بالنار
فتعطي ثمار فرح والذين يأكلونها لا يموتون "
" الشيخ الروحاني "



الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/ 9
"أحياناً تصلون ولا يستجاب لكم ،
لأن هناك ملائكة تصلى من أجلكم أن ينجيكم الله من طلباتكم "
" القديس اغسطينوس "



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"اترك نفسـك للمحقرة، أَلْقِ مشيئتك خلفك،
وأنت تكون حراً من أي هم وتعيش في سلام"
"الأنبا بيشوي "



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"إن أخطأت في أمر ما فلا تستح وتكذب؛
بل أعمل ميطانية وقل "اغفر لي" فتنقل عنكَ خطيتكَ. "
" من تعاليم مار اشعياء الاسقيطي "



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"آه ما أعجب خفاياك يا إلهنا وما أعظم من يؤمن بها!! "
" القديس يوحنا سابا "



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1 
"بأعمال صلاحك نستنير وباستنارتنا بالأعمال الصالحة نرى ونعاين العريس في مجده ونتمتع به في عرشه "
" قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس "



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
"مجدك من الله وليس من الناس ،
ومكافأتك لصلاحك ليس من الناس بل من الله"
" قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس "



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"لا يجوز أن نعمل الصلاح حبا في الخلاص الزمني،
بل حبا بما نرجوه من خلاص أبدي "
" قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس "​*


----------



## max mike (30 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *
> 
> روعة يا مايكل
> عاشت اديك يا جميل بجد
> ...



*العفو يا فندم
ميرسى للمتابعة​*


----------



## max mike (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
(( وفيما انتم ذاهبون اكرزوا قائلين انه قد اقترب ملكوت السموات )) متى 7:10



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
(( الرجل الامين كثير البركات والمستعجل الغنى لا يبرأ )) امثال 20:28



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
(( طوبى لذلك العبد الذى اذا جاء سيده يجده يفعل هكذا )) متى 46:24



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
(( امينة هى جروح محب وغاشة هى قبلات العدو )) امثال 6:27



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
(( لأن خفة ضيقتنا الوقتيه تنشىء لنا اكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد ابديا )) 2 كورنثوس 17:4



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
(( واكون لكم ابا وانتم تكونون لى بنينا وبنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شىء )) 2 كورنثوس 18:6



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
(( فأعلم فى قلبك انه كما يؤدب الانسان ابنه قد اذبك الرب الهك )) تثنيه 5:8 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
العقرب:
(( فى مخافة الرب ثقة شديده ويكون لبنيه ملجأ )) امثال 26:14



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
(( لا تضربك الشمس فى النهار ولا القمر فى الليل )) مزامير 6:121



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
(( والمباحثات الغبيه والسخيفه اجتنبها عالما انها تولد خصومات )) 2 تيموثاوس 23:2



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
(( ويتكل عليك العارفين اسمك لانك لم تترك طالبيك يارب )) مزامير 10:9



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
(( طيب هو الرب للذين يترجونه للنفس التى تطلبه )) مراثى 25:3​*


----------



## max mike (1 نوفمبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز118: 6 الرب لي فلا اخاف ماذا يصنع بي الانسان 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز118: 5 من الضيق دعوت الرب فاجابني من الرحب 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز118: 8 الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على انسان 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز118: 14 قوتي و ترنمي الرب و قد صار لي خلاصا 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز118: 16 يمين الرب مرتفعة يمين الرب صانعة بباس 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز118: 9 الاحتماء بالرب خير من التوكل على الرؤساء 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز118: 21 احمدك لانك استجبت لي و صرت لي خلاصا 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11)
مز119: 1 طوبى للكاملين طريقا السالكين في شريعة الرب 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز119: 5 ليت طرقي تثبت في حفظ فرائضك 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز119: 8 وصاياك احفظ لا تتركني الى الغاية


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز119: 10 بكل قلبي طلبتك لا تضلني عن وصاياك 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز119: 12 مبارك انت يا رب علمني فرائضك​*


----------



## max mike (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة من 21/3 إلى 20/4 
ثـق إن مـهـما تـعـقـدت الأمور هـنـاك رجـاء 
هـنـاك رجـاء أن الـمـرض سـيزول.......والألم سـينـتهـى 
والــحـزن يتـحـول إلى فـرح 
هـناك رجـاء فـى الـمـسـيح 


برج الودعاء من 21/4 إلى 20/5 
وها أنا معكم كل الأيام والى انقضاء الدهر . آمين 


برج القديسين من 21/5 إلى 20/6 
بدلاً من أن تجرح الناس حاول أن تكسبهم 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7 
ثق فى الله لترى كيف يتصرف فى مشكلتك. 
انتظر الرب واصبر له وسوف يحل الله كل مشاكلك . 



برج حاملى الصليب من 21/7 الى 20/8 
لـــو تحطـــم لـــك أمـــل ، اعـــرف أن الله يحبـــك و أبتـــسم 
لا تقــل الحـــظ عمره مــا كمــل ، قل أنا حــاولت و " الله " أعطـانـي حـسـب مشيئته. 



برج الكارزين بالكلمة من 21/8 إلى 20/9 
مـشـكـلـتـك ضـعـهـا فـى يـدى الـلـه وانـسـاهـا وثـق إن الـلـه لا يـنـسـاهـا 



برج العذارى الحكيمات من 21/9 إلى 20/10 
لا يوجـد عـلاج لتشـديـد القـــلب الخائـــف و الضعـــيف .. مثــــل كلمــة الله و مواعيـده 



برج المجاهدين من 21/10 إلى 20/11 
إن طلبتني من كل قلبك ستجدني 



برج الأطهار 21/11 الى 20/12 
عندا تضيق الأمور جدا وتفقد كل فرصه للنجاح فإلهك قادر وقوى يستطيع أن يحول كل شىء للخير 



برج البسطاء 21/12 إلى 20/1 
إذا أردت حمل صليب المسيح فاحمل أثقال الآخرين لان المسيح لم يحمل ثقله الشخصي بل حمل ثقلك أنت وثقلي عندما سار إلى الجلجثة ليصلب 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 إلى 20/2 
الله يحبنـــي .. لــذلك يسمـــح بالتجـــربة .. أنـــا أثـــق تمامـــاً أنــــه لـــن يتـــم إلا مشيئــــة الله لـــي .. لهـــذا أنــــا مطمـــئن .. لان مصيـــري فـــي يـــد خالقـــي .. فـــلا تقلـــق يا صديقـــي .. لان التجـــربة مـــن عـــند الله 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
دع كل همك عليه وافرح بما آنت فيه لان طير السماء وزنابق الحقل يخبروك أن الله أبيك هو مهتم بأصغر تفاصيل حياتك. ​*


----------



## max mike (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اذا دخلت الحكمة قلبك و لذت المعرفة لنفسك 
فالعقل يحفظك و الفهم ينصرك 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
يا ابني لا تنس شريعتي بل ليحفظ قلبك وصاياي 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اكرم الرب من مالك و من كل باكورات غلتك 
فتمتلئ خزائنك شبعا و تفيض معاصرك مسطارا 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
يا ابني لا تحتقر تاديب الرب و لا تكره توبيخه 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لا تخاصم انسانا بدون سبب ان لم يكن قد صنع معك شرا 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
العامل بيد رخوة يفتقر اما يد المجتهدين فتغني 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا و سيروا في طريق الفهم 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الحكمة بنت بيتها نحتت اعمدتها السبعة 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لان الوصية مصباح و الشريعة نور و توبيخات الادب طريق الحياة 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الى متى تنام ايها الكسلان متى تنهض من نومك 
قليل نوم بعد قليل نعاس وطي اليدين قليلا للرقود 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
انزع عنك التواء الفم و ابعد عنك انحراف الشفتين 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اريتك طريق الحكمة هديتك سبل الاستقامة​*


----------



## max mike (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
​*
*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
من يحتمل ظلما من اجل الرب يعتبر شهيدا 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الله يهذب لكي يصلح ، ويصلح لكي يحفظنا



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها...
بل احتملها بدون حزن



برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
ضع همَّك كلَّه في أن تطلب الله 
وأن تنجو من أيدي أعدائك 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الجأ بنفسك الى الله فتستريح



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
على الانسان ان يداوم الجهاد والحرب مع
افكاره لان الرب
يطلب منك ان تغضب نفسك لكى لاترضى
بالافكار الشريرة ولاتوافقها اما استئصال
الخطية فلا يتم الا بالقوة الالهية



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
الذى يعتقد فى نفسه انه بلا عيب فقد
حوى فى ذاته سائر العيوب



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
كما أن شعاع الشمس اذا دخل بيتًا من
خلال ثقب يضيء 
كل ما فيه ويُظهر حتى دقيق الغبار، هكذا
خوف الله اذا حل في قلب انسان يكشف له
كل خطاياه



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اعط المسيح أتعاب شبابك بأوفر نشاطك ,
فمتى شخت تفرح بكنز البرء من الآلام , لأن
ما يجمع فى الحداثة يغذى ويعزى الذين قد
ضعفوا فى الشيخوخة



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اغلق باب الفم على اللسان وباب القلب
عن الشهوات



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إن وجدت عقلك مشغول بالبحث عن كلمات
تقولها في الصلاة فلا تتكلم كثيراً في صلاتك،
فكلمة واحدة من العشّار كانت كافية
لإسترضاء الله، وعبارة واحدة خلّصت اللص
اليَمين



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
طوبى لمن أمات تماما ارادته ,
وسلم لمعلمه فى الرب الاهتمام به .,
لأنه سيوضع عن يمين المصلوب​*

*صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2013)

> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> على الانسان ان يداوم الجهاد والحرب مع
> افكاره لان الرب
> يطلب منك ان تغضب نفسك لكى لاترضى
> ...





> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> العامل بيد رخوة يفتقر اما يد المجتهدين فتغني





> برج الكارزين بالكلمة من 21/8 إلى 20/9
> مـشـكـلـتـك ضـعـهـا فـى يـدى الـلـه وانـسـاهـا وثـق إن الـلـه لا يـنـسـاهـا


 


> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> (( واكون لكم ابا وانتم تكونون لى بنينا وبنات يقول الرب القادر على كل شىء )) 2 كورنثوس 18:6


 



> الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/ 9
> "أحياناً تصلون ولا يستجاب لكم ،
> لأن هناك ملائكة تصلى من أجلكم أن ينجيكم الله من طلباتكم "
> " القديس اغسطينوس "


 
 جميييل اوى--
 الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 نوفمبر 2013)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اعط المسيح أتعاب شبابك بأوفر نشاطك ,
فمتى شخت تفرح بكنز البرء من الآلام , لأن
ما يجمع فى الحداثة يغذى ويعزى الذين قد
ضعفوا فى الشيخوخة

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## روزا فكري (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الله يهذب لكي يصلح ، ويصلح لكي يحفظنا


رساله جميله من ربنا
شكرا يامايكل عالمجهود
*


----------



## max mike (19 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جميييل اوى--
> الرب يباركك و يبارك تعب خدمتك





مارياماريا قال:


> برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
> اعط المسيح أتعاب شبابك بأوفر نشاطك ,
> فمتى شخت تفرح بكنز البرء من الآلام , لأن
> ما يجمع فى الحداثة يغذى ويعزى الذين قد
> ...





روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> الله يهذب لكي يصلح ، ويصلح لكي يحفظنا
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا لحضراتكم على المتابعة الدائمة​*


----------



## max mike (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا


الهدف من برجك الروحى هو حفظ الأيات
وأقوال الأباء والتأمل فيها للمنفعة الروحية



برج الملايكة 21/3 إلى 20/4
يارب أنت غنى مقتنيك و خزائنه و كنزه . طوبى لمن لا يقتنى شيئا غيرك



برج الودعاء 21/4 إلى 20/5
من السهل أن نطلب أشياء من الله و لا نطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطى .



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أعمال الله لا يجب أن تنسب لإنسان خاصة و أن الإنسان نفسه من أعمال الله



برج المعترفين21/6 إلى 20/7
حيث ينبت الاتضاع يتفجر مجد الله .



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 إلى 20/8
القلب المتضع كالوادى المنخفض الذي سرعان ما يمتلئ من ماء الروح .



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 إلى 20/9
الإنسان المتواضع لا يغضب أحدا و لا يغضب من أحد .



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 إلى 20/10
قال الشيطان للرب أترك لي الأقوياء فأنى كفيل بهم أما الضعفاء فلا أقدر عليهم لأنهم يشعرون بضعفهم فيحاربوننى بقوتك .



برج المجاهدين 21/10 إلى 20/11
يلزمنا أن نعرف متى نصمت و متى نتكلم ، و كيف نصمت و بماذا نتكلم



برج الأطهار 21/11 إلى 20/12
من لا يحتمل الشتيمة فلن يحتمل الكرامة كذلك لأن الشتيمة أقل ضررا من الكرامة



برج البسطاء 21/12 إلى 20/1
اذا جعلت توكلك على الله فأنه يخلصك من جميع شدائدك



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 إلى 20/2
كن مطمئنًا جدًا جدًا ولا تفكر فى الأمر كثيرًا بل دع الأمر لمن بيده الأمر .



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
يجب ألا نطلب فقط لكي نجد بل أن نحتفظ بما نأخذ لأن كثيرين فقدوا ما أخذوا


صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## روزا فكري (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 إلى 20/5
من السهل أن نطلب أشياء من الله و لا نطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطى .


كلمات جميله ومنفعه
شكرا مايكل
*​


----------



## max mike (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الله أعد لك بركات كثيرة لكل يوم..
لكن لا تستعين بحيل بشرية لكى تُعجل من تمتعك بها..



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تكن قلقاً، اهدأ.. اهدأ أمام الله،
فشجره لا يعطي ثمراً إلا في أوانه"
فالله يصنع كل شئ حسناً ولكن"في وقته"
.. في الوقت المناسب



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ثق أن الله لا يتوقف لحظة واحدة عن الإهتمام بك..
ساعته لا تتعطل أبداً.



برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
علمني أن أهدأ دائماً عند قدميك،
وأضع ثقتي كاملة فيك.



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
" حافظك، 
إنه لا ينعس ولا ينام"



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
تذكر دائماً أن الله لن يغفل لحظة واحدة عن حمايتك..
ثق فى هذا، ولن يقدر شئ ما أن يؤذيك..
سيدى.."نحوك أعينا"



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
لا أهتم لشيء لأني أعلم:
ان الرب راعيَ ولا يعوزني شيئاً 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
متقـولـش لربنـا هــات .. حاجـة بالـذات وبعينـها
يمكـن عامـلك مفاجـأة .. وجـايبـلك أجـمل من ما كنت بتتمنى



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
والى الشيخوخة انا هو والى الشيبة انا احمل. 
قد فعلت وانا ارفع وانا احمل وانجي



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
واعطيك ذخائر الظلمة وكنوز المخابئ لكي تعرف اني انا الرب
الذي يدعوك باسمك اله اسرائيل. 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
دعوتك باسمك.
لقبتك وانت لست تعرفني 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
انا اسير قدامك والهضاب امهد. 
اكسر مصراعي النحاس ومغاليق الحديد اقصف​*


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

* برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
* لا تكن قلقاً، اهدأ.. اهدأ أمام الله،*
* فشجره لا يعطي ثمراً إلا في أوانه"*
* فالله يصنع كل شئ حسناً ولكن"في وقته"*

* .. في الوقت المناسب


امييييييين ياااااارب
شكرا يامايكل وماتتأخرش علينا
*​


----------



## max mike (5 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 إلى 20/5
> من السهل أن نطلب أشياء من الله و لا نطلب الله نفسه كأن العطية أفضل من العاطى .
> 
> 
> ...





روزا فكري قال:


> * برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> * لا تكن قلقاً، اهدأ.. اهدأ أمام الله،*
> * فشجره لا يعطي ثمراً إلا في أوانه"*
> * فالله يصنع كل شئ حسناً ولكن"في وقته"*
> ...



*
شكراااااااااا على المتابعة
وآسف على التأخير​*


----------



## max mike (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
انا احببتك فديتك اتبعنى فلا تعطش اتبعنى فلا تجوع سأعلمك وافهمك



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اشغل وقتك في وضع اليوم و المستقبل بين يدي الله، وأنت واثق أنه سيعمل على تنفيذ مقاصده في حياتك



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لو ان الناس اغلقوا الباب في وجهك
فأبقى متذكرا انه يوجد باب واحد امامك مفتوح ولا يغلق ابدا هو باب يسوع حيث قال :
( أنا هو الباب. إن دخل بي أحد فيخلص ويدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى )



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا تقس القلب واسمع
صوت فاديك الحنون
...
" اليوم إن سمعتم صوته، فلا تقسوا قلوبكم"



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
ياقليل الايمان هل خيب الله املك . احساناته اذكر ولاتنس ألطافه وما منحك، الى هنا اعانك وسدّ كل حاجاتك،  ولا تشك بمحبته بل اليه سلم طرقك، هو يسمع ويستجيب ومن الضيق يخرجك .. لطفه دائم ، عطفه ثابت فلا تمل عن محبته نظرك



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يسوع
انشغل به يشغلك عن الدنيا وهمومها .



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
تذكر دوما تلك الكلمات :
...ربنا موجود ... كله للخير ... مسيرها تنتهى
فالرب صادق فى وعوده قائلا
انت لست وحدك
ثقوا انا قد غلبت اعالم
افرحوا فى الرب كل حين.



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
يال حنانك يا ألهى .. فنحن نؤلمك وأنت تخفف عنا آلامنا .. نبتعد عنك وأنت أليك تضمنا .. نلتجأ أليك فى ضيقاتنا وأتعابنا فتزيل حزننا وتشفى جراحنا .



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
يحاربونك و لا يقدرون عليك لانى انا معك يقول الرب لاتقذك



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
في يوم يريحك الرب من تعبك.



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
يايسوع انت احتياجي بتمسك بيك وانت فرحي و تاجي انا عيني عليك



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
هل يستحيل علي الرب شيء​*


----------



## روزا فكري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*
برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اشغل وقتك في وضع اليوم و المستقبل بين يدي الله، وأنت واثق أنه سيعمل على تنفيذ مقاصده في حياتك

شكرا جدا علي تعبك ومجهودك
*​


----------



## max mike (6 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *
> برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> اشغل وقتك في وضع اليوم و المستقبل بين يدي الله، وأنت واثق أنه سيعمل على تنفيذ مقاصده في حياتك
> 
> ...





*العفو يا فندم
منورة دايما بمتابعتك الدائمة​*


----------



## max mike (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد 
أوصيت أن تتكل على الله لا على ذاتك




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
صلاة البار مفتاح السماء، وبقوتها 
يستطيع كل شيء. هي حِمَى نفوسنا 
مصدر لكل الفضائل، السلم الذي 
نصعد به إلى الله، هي عمل الملائكة،
هي أساس الإيمان







برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
وا أسفاه . إنه من السهل أن نطلب 
أشياء من الله ولا نطلب الله نفسه 
كأن العطية أفضل من العاطى






برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
كثيرون تعلموا كيف يقدمون الخد 
الآخر .. لكنهم لم يتعلموا كيف 
يحبون لاطميهم





برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
الشرور التى تحل عليكم 
ستعبر وذاك الذى تنتظرونه بصبر سيأتى .
إنه سيمسح عرق التعب إنه 
سيجفف كل دمعة 
ولا يكون بكاء بعده هنا




برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه 
اللحظه في يدي ولكن الغد في يد الله




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه 
اللحظه في يدي ولكن الغد
في يد الله





برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لا تيأس ولا تقلق اللَّـه يبحث 
عن خلاص الخطاة الذين 
يقدرون والذين لا يقدرون ،
فهو يشفق عليك ويمنحــك 
التوبــة ويقويــك 





برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
جيد ألا تخطئ وإن أخطأت فجيد 
ألا تؤخر التوبة وأن تبت فجيد 
ألا تعاود الخطية





برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
إن حياتنا الروحيه تحتاج إلى 
تدبير من الله وإلى قوة منه 
فى كل شئ : فى التوبه ، والنقاوه 
، والطهاره وفيما يلزم للخلآص 






برج خدام 21/1 الى 20/2
قولوا لكل خاطئ ان الله مستعد 
أن يساعدك : فروحه القدوس 
يعمل معك ونعمته واقفه على 
بابك تقرعه وملائكته حالة حولك 
لتنقذك وأرواح القديسين تشفع 
فيك ووسائط النعمه ستأتى بفاعليتها 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
لا تخف من تجارب إبليس ، 
فالشيطان لا يستطيع أن ينصب 
فخاخه في الطريق ، لأن الطريق 
هو الذي هو الطريق والحق 
والحياة .. لكن الشيطان ينصب فخاخه
على جانبي الطريق .​*


----------



## روزا فكري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*
برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
صلاة البار مفتاح السماء، وبقوتها 
يستطيع كل شيء. هي حِمَى نفوسنا 
مصدر لكل الفضائل، السلم الذي 
نصعد به إلى الله، هي عمل الملائكة،
هي أساس الإيمان

كلام جميل جدا ميرسي يامايكل*
​


----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
صلاة البار مفتاح السماء، وبقوتها 
يستطيع كل شيء. هي حِمَى نفوسنا 
مصدر لكل الفضائل، السلم الذي 
نصعد به إلى الله، هي عمل الملائكة،
هي أساس الإيمان
جميل جدااا
تسلم ايدك مايكل ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2013)

> كلام جميل جدا ميرسي يامايكل​





> جميل جدااا
> تسلم ايدك مايكل ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*
العفو يا فندم
شكرا للمتابعة​*


----------



## max mike (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب
للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخادع


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تربط نفسَك تحت أمرٍ ما، حتى إن اضطررتَ للخروجِ
بدونِ حزنٍ أو ارتباكِ أفكار، بل في كلِّ شيءٍ اقتنِ لك صبراً


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ان طلبنا الله فانه يظهر لنا واذا أمسكنا به فانه يبقى معنا


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
يُظهِر الله محبته للبشر فقط عندما نصنع الصلاح بل أيضاً 
عندما نخطئ إليه و نغضبه بخطايانا، كم يصبر على سقطاتنا بطول
أناة و عندما يعاقب بكم من الحب يعاقب


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الذي عنده رجاء حقيقي يطلب ملكوت الله فقط، 
و فيما يخص حاجات الحياة الوقتيَّة ستعطى له بكل تأكيد


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
المنتقم من أخيه غالب في عيني نفسه وأعين الناس أما 
عند الله فهو مغلوب على أمره وصفقته خاسرة


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتأثر بمديح أو بمذمة بل مجد الله 
في الحالتين معا


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
اثبت في الله يحبك الجميع


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
تصالحوا كل واحد مع أخيـه واصفحوا عن كل إساءة لكل إنسان
من كل القلب . واربطوا قلوبكم بمحبة الرب ، 
ومحبة بعضكم البعض بغيرة حارة وضمير نقى واقتربوا إلى الله 
يقترب إليكم


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الله نار يدفئ و يلهب القلب، و إذا شعرنا ببرودة في قلبنا 
لنستدع الرب لكي يدفئنا و يلهمنا المحبة له و للقريب


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
حاذر من التهاون عن أمر خلاصك لأنك لا تعرف 
متى ينتهي الأجل


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ،
بل يجعلان ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## روزا فكري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لا تربط نفسَك تحت أمرٍ ما، حتى إن اضطررتَ للخروجِ
بدونِ حزنٍ أو ارتباكِ أفكار، بل في كلِّ شيءٍ اقتنِ لك صبراً

بحب جدا اتابع موضوعك لاني بحس في كل مره الرساله موجهه ليا 
شكرا يامايكل
*​


----------



## max mike (10 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> لا تربط نفسَك تحت أمرٍ ما، حتى إن اضطررتَ للخروجِ
> بدونِ حزنٍ أو ارتباكِ أفكار، بل في كلِّ شيءٍ اقتنِ لك صبراً
> 
> ...




*العفو يافندم​*


----------



## max mike (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
ليتنا ندرك أنّ الله لا يصنع الظروف الأفضل
ولكنّه يصنع الإنسان الأفضل القاهر للظروف الصعبة
فالإنسان هو سرّ الله لاستعادة بهاء الخليقة



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
 فى عز ضيقتــــــك لا تكـــــــف عن قول كلمة
يـــــــــــــــــــــارب
فهو فقط من  سيسمعـــك
ولن يخذلك ابداٌ



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
تاخذ من الله القوة لترجع الية 



برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
فالشدة تولد الصلاة في طهارة، والصلاة تولد مخافة الرب والمحبة،
وهذا ما ينمي الإنسان، لأنه لا جاه ولا غنى ولا قوة يتقبلها الله
ما لم يكن المسيح يسكن فينا"



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
 يا بني ان إقبلت لخدمة الرب الإله ،
فإثبت على البر والتقوى وأعدد نفسك للتجربة 



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
" انتظر بصبر ما تنتظره من الله ،
لازمه ولا ترتدد لكي تزداد حياة .. "



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
بمقدار الكرامة التي يُظهرها الإنسان أثناء الصلاة ،
سواء كان ببسط اليدين
إلى السماء، أو قياماً متعففاً ، أو سقوطاً إلى الأرض،
وبمقدار تعظيمه لله ،
فإنَّه يؤهل للنعمة الإلهية وفعل الروح القدس فيه .



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"يا بني، إذا مرضت فلا تتهاون، بل صَلِّ إلى الرب فهو يشفيك"



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
يـــري الله كــل شــئ ... يكافــئ .. ويجـــازي كــل واحــد ...
كـ حســـــب اعمالــــه



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لا تترك اسم الرب يسوع بل
 امسكهُ بعقلك ورتل به بلسانك وقلبك
وقل ياربى يسوع المسيح اعنى
ياربى المسيح ارحمنى
انى اسُبحك ياربى يسوع المسيح



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
النعمة دائمًا مستعدة ! ، انها تطلب الذين يقبلونها بكل ترحيب ،
هكذا إذ يرى سيدنا نفسًا ساهرة و ملتهبة حبًا ،
يسكب عليها غناه بفيض و غزارة فوق كل طلبته .



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ايها الحبيب منذ حداثتك أختر التأديب ،
فتجده فى شيخوختك عقلاً و فهمًا.
​*


----------



## candy shop (10 ديسمبر 2013)

> *
> برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
> ليتنا ندرك أنّ الله لا يصنع الظروف الأفضل
> ولكنّه يصنع الإنسان الأفضل القاهر للظروف الصعبة
> فالإنسان هو سرّ الله لاستعادة بهاء الخليقة*



ميرسى جدا 
لمجهودك بجد 
ربنا يباركك
اجمل تقييم
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*انا مش عارف انهى برج ليا
تاريخ ميلادى وهو الاتى
19/5/1990
*


----------



## max mike (10 ديسمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> ميرسى جدا
> لمجهودك بجد
> ربنا يباركك
> اجمل تقييم
> ​




*العفو يا فندم 
نورتى الموضوع
وشكرا على التقييم​*



Samir poet قال:


> *انا مش عارف انهى برج ليا
> تاريخ ميلادى وهو الاتى
> 19/5/1990
> *




*هو ده يا سمير

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
فى عز ضيقتــــــك لا تكـــــــف عن قول كلمة
يـــــــــــــــــــــارب
فهو فقط من سيسمعـــك
ولن يخذلك ابداٌ

ابقى تابعنا بقى الموضوع متجدد​*


----------



## Samir poet (10 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *العفو يا فندم
> نورتى الموضوع
> وشكرا على التقييم​*
> 
> ...


*اشكرك اخويا الغالى صلى من اجلى*


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*

سلام ونعمة ربنا وألهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميـــــــــــ++ــــــــــــ++ــــــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
"لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ إِلهٌ رَحِيمٌ، لاَ يَتْرُكُكَ وَلاَ يُهْلِكُكَ وَلاَ يَنْسَى عَهْدَ آبَائِكَ الَّذِي أَقْسَمَ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ سفر التثنية4  31



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ رَأْسُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، أَمَّا الْجَاهِلُونَ فَيَحْتَقِرُونَ الْحِكْمَةَ وَالأَدَبَ" ( الامثال1: 7 سفر)



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"هؤُلاَءِ بِالْمَرْكَبَاتِ وَهؤُلاَءِ بِالْخَيْلِ، أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَاسْمَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا نَذْكُرُ" ( سفر المزامير 20: 7)



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
"وَادِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِالْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ، مُقَدِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فِي الْكَرَامَةِ" ( رسالة بولس الرسول الى اهل رومة 12: 10)



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
"عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ امْتِحَانَ إِيمَانِكُمْ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا. وَأَمَّا الصَّبْرُ فَلْيَكُنْ لَهُ عَمَلٌ تَامٌّ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا تَامِّينَ وَكَامِلِينَ غَيْرَ نَاقِصِينَ فِي شَيْءٍ" ( رسالة يعقوب 1: 3، 4)



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"فَغَرْتُ فَمِي وَلَهَثْتُ، لأَنِّي إِلَى وَصَايَاكَ اشْتَقْتُ" ( سفر المزامير 119: 131)



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
"شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ. أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ" ( رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى الى اهل تسالونيكى 5: 14)



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ، وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ" ( انجيل متى 5: 43)



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"صلاة المتواضع تنفذ الغيوم، ولا تستقر حتى تصِل، ولا تنصرف حتى يفتقد العلي ويحكم بعدل ويجري القضاء" ( سفر يشوع 35: 21)



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
"ضَع يَا رَبُّ حَافِظَاً لِفَمِي. وَبَابَاً حَصِيناً لِشَفَتَيَّ" ( سفر المزامير 141: 3)



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
"الطويل الأناة يصبر إلى حين، ثم يعاوده السرور" ( سفر يشوع 1: 29)



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
"قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا، فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. وَإِنْ كَانَتْ يَدُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ، لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ" ( انجيل متى 5: 27-30)


صلوا من اجل ضعفى

​*


----------



## max mike (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا وألهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــــــ++ــــــــــــــــ++ــــــــــــــــــــن




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
+ اليوم ان سمعتم صوتة فلا تقسوا قلوبكم (عبرانين 3 : 15 )



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
+ ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون (لو 13 : 3 )



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
+ اطلبوا اولا ملكوت اللة وبرة وهذة كلها تزاد لكم ( مت 6 : 36 )



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
+بعد قليل لا يكون الشرير ( مز 37 : 10 )



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
+ لا باعمال فى بر عملناها بل بمقتضى نعمتة خلصنا ( تيطس 3 : 5 )



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
+اعوض لكم عن السنين التى اكلها الجراد (يوئيل 2 : 25 )



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م
+ان كنتم تحتملون التاديب يعاملكم اللة كالبنين فاى ابن لا يؤدبة ابوة (عبرانين 12 : 7 )



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
+ ان كان احد لا يثبت فى يطرح خارجا كالغصن فيجف (يو 15 : 6 )



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
+شعور رؤوسكم ايضا جميعها محصاه فلا تخافوا (لوقا 12 : 7 )



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
+الذى من اللة يسمع كلام اللة ( يو 8 : 47 )



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
+ مستكبر العين ومنتفخ القلب لا احتملة ( مز 101 : 5 )



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
+ من اراد منكم ان يكون عظيما فليكن لكم خادما ( متى 20 : 26



صلوا من أجل ضعفى
​*


----------



## روزا فكري (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*

* + ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون (لو 13 : 3 )

توبني يارب فاتوب

شكرا يامايكل علي تعبك
*​


----------



## max mike (16 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5*
> 
> * + ان لم تتوبوا فجميعكم كذلك تهلكون (لو 13 : 3 )
> 
> ...





*العفو يا فندم
منورة دايما بمتابعتك الجميلة​*


----------



## max mike (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا وألهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميـــــــــــ++ــــــــــــ++ــــــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا هاجمتك التجارب فلا تفشل أمامها بل 
أطلب من الرب 
أن تكون تلك التجربة سبب بركة



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"الآنَ عَلِمْتُ يَقِينًا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَرْسَلَ 
مَلاَكَهُ وَأَنْقَذَنِي"



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الانسان الذي يصوم عن خطاياه ثم يعود
يفعلها .. من يستجيب
لصلاته وماذا نفعه اتضاعه ؟؟



برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
انطلقا بسلام ، وليكن الله في طريقكما 
وملاكه يُرافِقُكُما"



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
"انتظر بصبر ما تنتظره من الله ، 
لازِمه ولا تتردد ، لكي تزداد 
حياة في أواخرك"



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
"انَا أَرْعَى غَنَمِي وَأُرْبِضُهَا ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ.
وَأَطْلُبُ الضَّالَّ ، وَأَسْتَرِدُّ الْمَطْرُودَ ، وَأَجْبِرُ
الْكَسِيرَ، وَأَعْصِبُ الْجَرِيحَ"



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
"انَا عَارِفٌ أَعْمَالَكَ وَتَعَبَكَ وَصَبْرَكَ ،
وَأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلَ الأَشْرَارَ"



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
انَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَكَ مَلاَكًا"



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
"انَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ.. أَفْغِرْ فَاكَ فَأَمْلأَهُ"



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
"انِّي كُلُّ مَنْ أُحِبُّهُ أُوَبِّخُهُ وَأُؤَدِّبُهُ. 
فَكُنْ غَيُورًا وَتُبْ"



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
"انْ أَطْعَمْتُ كُلَّ أَمْوَالِي ، وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُ
جَسَدِي حَتَّى أَحْتَرِقَ ،
وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ لِي مَحَبَّةٌ ، فَلاَ أَنْتَفِعُ شَيْئًا"



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3 
"انَّ الرَّبَّ الَّذِي سِرْتُ أَمَامَهُ يُرْسِلُ مَلاَكَهُ
مَعَكَ وَيُنْجِحُ طَرِيقَكَ"



صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## روزا فكري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
"الآنَ عَلِمْتُ يَقِينًا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَرْسَلَ 
مَلاَكَهُ وَأَنْقَذَنِي"

ربنا يعوض تعبك
*​


----------



## max mike (25 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> "الآنَ عَلِمْتُ يَقِينًا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ أَرْسَلَ
> مَلاَكَهُ وَأَنْقَذَنِي"
> 
> ...



*ميرسى جدااااااااااا يا فندم
آسف على التأخير​*


----------



## max mike (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا كنـت تثـق فـى عمـل الله مـن اجلـك صـدق وعـوده
كمـا صـدق مـوسـى
النبـى كـلامـه , ونـزل إلـى البحـر الآحمـر ,
وجـاز فـى المـاء هـو وبنـى
اسـرائيـل , وأنـت ايضا سلـم له حيـاتـك
وثـق فـى عملـه نحـوك




برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
القلق هم
لكن يسوع
وعد انه سيهتم



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
عــــنـدمـــا نصـــلــي نثــــق فــي اللــــه ,,,,,,
و عــــنـدمــا لا يسـتـجــيب يثـــق هــــو فـينــا
فـــي اننــــا ننتـــظـره بثـــقـة



برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
أنــزع عـنـي يــارب كـل كـآبــة ، كـل ضـيـق ،
كـل مــلل ، وكـل حــزن ويـــأس
أعـنـي فـي ضيـقـاتــي ، وأمسكـنــي بيمـيـنــك ،
وقــود خـطــواتــــي



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
انــــا ابـــدا مابخـــاف مــن بكــرة
ربى مدبـــر كل حيــاتى
مهما هيحصــل مهما هيجــرى هو بيســمع كل صلاتــى
ايـــوة انــا عمــرى فى ايــده مسلــم
هو حبيبــى ومنــه اتعلـــم
مهما هيعــمل مــش هتكلــم
واثـــق ان الخيــر فى ضيقاتــى



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الله قد يسمـح بتكـسير كل ما تستنـد عليـه ,
لكـى ما يكـون هو سنـدك الوحـيد



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مـشـكـلـتـك ضـعـهـا فـى يـدى الـلـه وأنساها
وثـق إن الـلـه لا يـنـسـاهـا



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
تمــــــــــــهل !!
انــــــه يدبــــر لك فـــي الغــــيب أمـــور لــو علمـــــــتها لبـــــــكيت فرحـــــــــاً



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
+ أنت محبوب جداً ، أنت موضع أهتمامى ،
مهما كنت صغير فى أعين الناس ومحتقر منهم ،
حتى لو كنت مثل الفتيلة المدخنة ،
فالله قادر أن يرسل إليها ريحاً فتشتعل من جديد ،
ودفة صغيرة فى المركب لكنها تدير المركب كله



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
+ دع كل همك عليه وافرح بما آنت فيه لان طير السماء
وزنابق الحقل يخبروك أن الله أبيك هو مهتم
بأصغر تفاصيل حياتك.



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
+ أنتظر الرب دائما فى فرح وليس وأنت فى حالة تذمر



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
+ لا تنظر إلى الضيقات التى تمر بها ،
بل أنظر إلى الحلول التى فى يد الله ،
فلا تقل يارب عندى هم كبير ،
بل قل ياهم لى رب كبير .​*


----------



## max mike (5 يناير 2014)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4​*

​



*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5​*

​



*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6​*

​



*برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7​*

​



*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8​*






*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9*


​



*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10​*

​



*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11​*

​



*برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12​*

​



*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1​*

​



*برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2​*

​



*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3​*

​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (5 يناير 2014)

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2


----------



## روزا فكري (6 يناير 2014)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5​*


​


----------



## max mike (18 يناير 2014)

المسيح حررني قال:


> برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2






روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5​*
> 
> 
> ​




*اشكركم جدا على المتابعة
واعتذر عن التاخير​*


----------



## max mike (18 يناير 2014)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
جعلت الرب امامى فى كل حين لانة عن يمينى فلا اتزعزع.



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لو تكرر سقوطك فلا تفشل.بل فى كل مرة تمسك بنعمة الله وتشدد.



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
تمسكت خطواتى باثارك فما زلت قدماى.



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
احفظنى مثل حدقة العين بظل جناحيك استرنى.



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
بدء الحكمة مخافة الرب ومعرفة القدوس فهم.



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
العقل يحفظك والفهم ينصرك لانقاذك من طريق الشرير التكلم بالاكاذيب.



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
لان الذى يحبة الرب يؤدبه وكاب بابنه يسر به.



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
لانك انت تضئ سراجى الرب الهى ينير ظلمتى.



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
توكل على الرب بكل قلبك وعلى فهمك لا تعتمد.



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الى الرب فى ضيقى صرخت فاستجاب لى.



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
يدعونى فاستجيب له معه انا فى الضيق انقذه وامجده.



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اعطنا عونا فى الضيق فباطل هو خلاص الانسان.​*


----------



## روزا فكري (18 يناير 2014)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
لو تكرر سقوطك فلا تفشل.بل فى كل مرة تمسك بنعمة الله وتشدد.

شكرا يامايكل علي تعبك ومتتأخرش علينا
*​


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> لو تكرر سقوطك فلا تفشل.بل فى كل مرة تمسك بنعمة الله وتشدد.
> 
> شكرا يامايكل علي تعبك ومتتأخرش علينا
> *​




*العفو يافندم
ومتاسف على التاخير​*


----------



## max mike (24 يناير 2014)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
خـــذ كــل احـــزانـــك إلـــى اللــه وأخبـــره بـكـل مـــايتـــعبك ويفـــشلــك . تــحدث معــــه عن كـــل شـــئ واعطـــه الــفرصـــه لـــيُريــك الســـبب فـــي كـــل شـــئ و لا تــمضِـي دون ان تــــشكره عــــلى كـــل الــبركـــات 



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
كما أن الماء إذا تسلط على النار يطفئها . كذلك أيضاً التوبة تغسل جميع الخطايا 
والأوجاع التي للنفـس والجسـد معـاً 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
صادق إنسانًا يخاف الله ليعلمك مخافة الله. ولا تصاحب المتهاونين وليكن الرب أمامك كل 
حين لأنه ينجى المتوكلين عليه



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إذا أكمل الإنسان جميع الحسنات وفي قلبه حقد على أخيـه ، 
فهـو غـريب عـن اللــه 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الأنــســان الــذي يــحــب بــأمــانــة
صفوف الملائكة تتقبَّله بفرح وابتهاج، وأمامه 
تنفتح الأبواب السمائية باتساع، ومنها 
يدخل ليُقدِّموه أمام عرش الله لكي يُتوَّج عن يمين
الله الذي سيملك معه إلى الأبد



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتأثر بمديح أو بمذمة بل مجد الله 
في الحالتين معا 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، 
مـا هذا الجفاف الروحي؟؟؟
يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. 
يا ربي يسوع
اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعا 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
تأ كد ان بعد هذة الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمه لان كل نعمه
تتقدمها محنه .. فسلم امورك له فهو صادق فى وعده 
( لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا 
انساكم )



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
متضايقين ولكن غير يائسين ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه هو يعتنى بكم



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اذا اردت ان تذهب الى الله فطر طيرا واذا لم تستطع ان تطير فاجرى واذا لم تستطع ان تجرى فامشى واذا لم تستطع ان تمشى فازحف واذا لم تستطع ان تزحف على الاقل قف مكانك ولا ترجع للوراء



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إذا سلمـت النفـس ذاتهـا للرب بكـل قوتها يصلح الله الصالح لها 
هذه الأوضاع والعيوب واحده فواحدة لكي تحيد عنها 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم 
لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله


ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## max mike (3 فبراير 2014)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
احترز واهدا...لاتخف ولا يضعف قلبك .



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الذي بذل نفسه لأجل خطايانا لينقذنا من العالم الحاضر
الشرير حسب إرادة الله وأبينا " 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
سأتوب الان وليس غدا فهذه اللحظه في يدي
ولكن الغد في يد الله



برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
لا تفكر في الخطايا القديمة التي فعلتها
لئلا تتجدد عليك



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
الشرور التى تحل عليكم ستعبر وذاك الذى تنتظرونه بصبر سيأتى .
إنه سيمسح عرق التعب إنه سيجفف كل دمعة 
ولا يكون بكاء بعده هنا



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مـشـكـلـتـك ضـعـهـا فـى يـدى الـلـه وأنساها
وثـق إن الـلـه لا يـنـسـاهـا




برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
دع كل همك عليه وافرح بما آنت فيه لان طير السماء 
وزنابق الحقل يخبروك أن الله أبيك هو مهتم بأصغر
تفاصيل حياتك




برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
أنتظر الرب دائما فى فرح وليس وأنت فى حالة تذمر 
واضطراب ، أنتظر وأنت قوى القلب واثق فى قراراته الحكيمة
، فالرب يعمل فعلاً




برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
لا تنظر إلى الضيقات التى تمر بها ، 
بل أنظر إلى الحلول التى فى يد الله ،
فلا تقل يارب عندى هم كبير ، بل قل ياهم لى رب كبير .



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
عندما تضيق الأمور جدا وتفقد كل فرصه للنجاح
فإلهك قادر وقوى يستطيع أن يحول كل شئ



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لـــو تحطـــم لـــك أمـــل ، اعـــرف أن الله يحبـــك و أبتـــسم
لا تقــل الحـــظ عمره مــا كمــل ، قل أنا حــاولت و " الله " 
أعطـانـي حـسـب مشيئته.



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
سيظل يسوع فاتحًا ذراعيه باستمرار لأنه يريد نفسك
التى مات عنها لكى يحتضنها​*


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2014)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
من احب ابا أو اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ماذا ينتفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أكرم اباك و أمك لكي تطول أيامك علي الأرض


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
أحبوا أعدائكم باركو لا عنيكم أحسنوا إلي مبغضيكم


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
لا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
لماذا تنظر القذي الذي في عين اخيك و اما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تقطن لها؟


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الأنسان بل كل كلمة تخرج من فم الله


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لا بالقوة و لا بالقدرة بل بروحي قال رب الجنود


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
السماء و الأرض تزولان و حرف واحد من كلامي لا يزول


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير لأن أباكم قد سر أن يعطيكم الملكوات


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لأن محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور الذي إذا ابتغاه قوم ضلوا عن الإيمان و طعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها. و من يهلك نفسه من أجلي يجدها​*


----------



## روزا فكري (4 فبراير 2014)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ماذا ينتفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه

انا بحب الايه دي جداا
شكرا يامايكل علي تعبك
 *​


----------



## max mike (4 فبراير 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> *برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
> ماذا ينتفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه
> 
> انا بحب الايه دي جداا
> ...




*العفو ياروزا
منورة الموضوع دايما بمشاركاتك ومتابعتك الدائمة​*


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2014)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ماذا ينتفع الأنسان لو ربح العالم كله و خسر نفسه
ميرسى يا مايكل الرب يباركك ​


----------



## max mike (21 فبراير 2014)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
((لا تضربك الشمس فى النهار ولا القمر فى الليل))مزامير6:121

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
((لا تخاصم انسانا بدون سبب.ان لم يكن قد صنع معك شرا))امثال30:3

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
((مجتهدين ان تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام))افسس3:4

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
((لا تقل انى اجازى شرا.انتظر الرب فيخلصك))امثال22:20

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
((لأنه حيث الغيره والتحذب هناك التشويش وكل امر ردىء ))يعقوب16:3

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
((لكن الاخ يحاكم الاخ وذلك عند غير المؤمنين))كورنثوس6:16

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
((ويكون انى قبلما يدعون انا اجيب وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد انا اسمع))اشعياء65: 24 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
((ادعنى فأجيبك واخبرك بعظائم وعوائص لم تعرفها))ارميا33: 3

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
((طلبت الى الرب فأستجاب لي ومن كل مخاوفى انقذنى))مزامير34: 4

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
((لأنه تعلق بي انجيه.ارفعه لأنه عرف اسمى))مزامير14:91

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
((مبارك الله الذى لم يبعد صلاتى ولا رحمته عنى))مزامير20:66

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
((تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لانكم تطلبون رديا لكى تنفقوا فى لذاتكم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 فبراير 2014)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
((طلبت الى الرب فأستجاب لي ومن كل مخاوفى انقذنى))مزامير34: 4


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 فبراير 2014)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
((تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لانكم تطلبون رديا لكى تنفقوا فى لذاتكم




ميرسي يا مايكل كالعادة متابعة 

ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 فبراير 2014)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
((تطلبون ولستم تأخذون لانكم تطلبون رديا لكى تنفقوا فى لذاتكم




ميرسي يا مايكل كالعادة متابعة 

ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## max mike (24 فبراير 2014)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
((بكل تواضع ووداعه وبطول اناه محتملين بعضكم بعضا فى المحبه))افسس2:4


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
((من يحب اخاه يثبت فى النور وليس فيه عثره))1يوحنا10:2


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
((اين شوكتك يا موت.اين غلبتك يا هاويه))1كورنثوس15:55


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
((ايها الاولاد اطيعوا والديكم لأن هذا مرضي فى الرب))كولوسى20:3


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
((لأنك انت رجائى يا سيدى الرب متكلي منذ صباي ))مزامير5:71


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
((الذاهب ذهابا بالبكاء حاملا مبذر الذرع مجيئا يجىء بالترنم حاملا حزمه))مزامير6:126


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
((اسعى نحو الغرض لأجل جعالة دعوة الله العليا فى المسيح يسوع))فيلبى14:3 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
((يرسل من السماء ويخلصنى.عير الذى يتهممنى.يرسل الله رحمته وحقه))مزامير3:57


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
((جعلت الرب امامى فى كل حين. لانه عن يمينى فلا اتزعزع))مزامير8:16


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
((اسهروا.اثبتوا فى الايمان.كونوا رجالا.تقووا))1كورنثوس13:16


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
((تمسكت خطواتى بأثارك فما زلت قدماى))مزامير5:17


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
((فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ويعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر))متى24:7​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2014)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
((جعلت الرب امامى فى كل حين. لانه عن يمينى فلا اتزعزع))مزامير8:16


----------



## max mike (1 مارس 2014)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز54: 7 لانه من كل ضيق نجاني و باعدائي رات عيني

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز55: 2 استمع لي و استجب لي اتحير في كربتي و اضطرب

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز55: 1 اصغ يا الله الى صلاتي و لا تتغاض عن تضرعي

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز55: 16 اما انا فالى الله اصرخ و الرب يخلصني

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
مز55: 17 مساء و صباحا و ظهرا اشكو و انوح فيسمع صوتي

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
55: 22 الق على الرب همك فهو يعولك لا يدع الصديق يتزعزع الى الابد

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مز56: 3 في يوم خوفي انا عليك اتكل

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مز56: 11 على الله توكلت فلا اخاف ماذا يصنعه بي الانسان

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مز56: 13 لانك نجيت نفسي من الموت نعم و رجلي من الزلق لكي اسير قدام الله في نور الاحياء

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز57: 2 اصرخ الى الله العلي الى الله المحامي عني

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز59: 10 الهي رحمته تتقدمني الله يريني باعدائي

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز59: 16 اما انا فاغني بقوتك و ارنم بالغداة برحمتك لانك كنت ملجا لي و مناصا في يوم ضيقي​*


----------



## max mike (12 مارس 2014)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4

لا تخف يا بني من التجارب كالذين يخافون الموت كأنه أمر غريب
وأعلم أن الموت هو مقدمة الخلود بل يجب أن تخاف من
هلاك النفس الذي هو عدم معرفة الله وخف الله دائما 
والتصق به ليكون لك خلاص مع القديسين


†+†+†+†+†


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

التجارب والضيقات والأحزان من عدل الله لذا يجب علينا أن 
لا نيأس من مكافأة الله التي تهب الحياة لنفوسنا 
لأن الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح



†+†+†+†+† 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6

إذا هاجمتك التجارب فلا تفشل أمامها بل أطلب من الرب
أن تكون تلك التجربة سبب بركة



†+†+†+†+†



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7

أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجئ 
فلا تؤجل التوبة حتى لا تموت روحيا قبل أن تموت جسديا




†+†+†+†+†

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 

تأمل في جراحات السيد المسيح الذي بجرحاته شفيتم 
كي تستطيع أن تتمتع بمشاهدتة إلي الآبد مع الملائكة والقديسين 




†+†+†+†+†

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

إن الله يقبل التوبة في أي لحظة حتى ولو آخر لحظة من لحظات
الحياة كاللص اليمين فالأمل في محبة الله متوفر فأسرع في التوبة
ولا تؤجلها كي تضاعف من اكليل الحياة الأبدي المعد لأولاد الله



†+†+†+†+†


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10

يلزمنا أن نستعد للمعركة الروحية غير واضعين أمامنا سوي مجد
الحياة الأبدية وإكليل الإعترف بالرب غير مهتمين بما سيقابلنا
من عذابات 




†+†+†+†+† 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11

ان كنا نتألم بسبب بغضة العالم فقد احتمل يسوع هذا 


†+†+†+†+†



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12

احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله
لا على ذاتك


†+†+†+†+†



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1

فى كل يوم باكرا تذكر انك ستعطى الله جوابا عن اعمالك
فلا تخطئ وتسكن فيك مخافه الله . اعدد نفسك كل حين
للقاء الله حتى تصنع مشيئته




†+†+†+†+†

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2

صلاة البار مفتاح السماء، وبقوتها يستطيع كل شيء.
هي حِمَى نفوسنا مصدر لكل الفضائل، السلم الذي نصعد به إلى الله، 
هي عمل الملائكة، هي أساس الايمان
†+†+†+†+






برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3

كل فكر يحاربك اكشفه لمن اكبر منك روحانيه واعلم انه
لا شئ يفرح الشياطين مثل انسان يخفى افكاره رديئه كانت ام جيدة
†+†+†+†+†​*


----------



## انت شبعي (12 مارس 2014)

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8

تأمل في جراحات السيد المسيح الذي بجرحاته شفيتم
كي تستطيع أن تتمتع بمشاهدتة إلي الآبد مع الملائكة والقديسين

موضوع روعة بجد
شكرا مايكل
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزا فكري (12 مارس 2014)

*
برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5

التجارب والضيقات والأحزان من عدل الله لذا يجب علينا أن 
لا نيأس من مكافأة الله التي تهب الحياة لنفوسنا 
لأن الله لم يعطينا روح الفشل بل روح القوة والمحبة والنصح

ميرسي كتير يامايكل ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك
 *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2014)

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9

إن الله يقبل التوبة في أي لحظة حتى ولو آخر لحظة من لحظات
الحياة كاللص اليمين فالأمل في محبة الله متوفر فأسرع في التوبة
ولا تؤجلها كي تضاعف من اكليل الحياة الأبدي المعد لأولاد الله

 اشكرك مايكل 
 الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 مارس 2014)

احذر من اليأس من نفسك فقد أوصيت أن تتكل على الله
لا على ذاتك



ميرسى ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## max mike (13 مارس 2014)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
(يو:الاولى)(3: 1)أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ! مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا لاَ يَعْرِفُنَا الْعَالَمُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
(يو:الاولى)(3: 23 )وَهَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتُهُ: أَنْ نُؤْمِنَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً كَمَا أَعْطَانَا وَصِيَّةً

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
(يو:الاولى) (2: 29) إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ هُوَ، فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَوْلُودٌ مِنْهُ. 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
(يو:الاولى)(2: 28)وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ، اثْبُتُوا فِيهِ، حَتَّى إِذَا أُظْهِرَ يَكُونُ لَنَا ثِقَةٌ، وَلاَ نَخْجَلُ مِنْهُ فِي مَجِيئِهِ


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
(يو:الاولى)(2: 17) وَالْعَالَمُ يَمْضِي وَشَهْوَتُهُ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ فَيَثْبُتُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
(يو:الاولى) (2 :16)لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْعَالَمِ شَهْوَةَ الْجَسَدِ، وَشَهْوَةَ الْعُيُونِ، وَتَعَظُّمَ الْمَعِيشَةِ، لَيْسَ مِنَ الآبِ بَلْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
(يو:الاولى)( 2: 15) لاَ تُحِبُّوا الْعَالَمَ وَلاَ الأَشْيَاءَ الَّتِي فِي الْعَالَمِ. إِنْ أَحَبَّ أَحَدٌ الْعَالَمَ فَلَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَحَبَّةُ الآبِ


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
(يو:الاولى) (1: 6) مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ ثَابِتٌ فِيهِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنَّهُ كَمَا سَلَكَ ذَاكَ هَكَذَا يَسْلُكُ هُوَ أَيْضاً.


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
(1: 10)إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُخْطِئْ نَجْعَلْهُ كَاذِباً، وَكَلِمَتُهُ لَيْسَتْ فِينَا. (يو:الاولى)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
(يو:الاولى) (2: 11)وَأَمَّا مَنْ يُبْغِضُ أَخَاهُ فَهُوَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَفِي الظُّلْمَةِ يَسْلُكُ، وَلاَ يَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ يَمْضِي، لأَنَّ الظُّلْمَةَ أَعْمَتْ عَيْنَيْهِ.


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
(يو:الاولى) (1: 9)إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
يو ):الاولى( (1: 6)إِنْ قُلْنَا إِنَّ لَنَا شَرِكَةً مَعَهُ وَسَلَكْنَا فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، نَكْذِبُ وَلَسْنَا نَعْمَلُ الْحَقَّ​*


----------



## max mike (20 مارس 2014)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
مز 36: 5 يا رب في السماوات رحمتك امانتك الى الغمام 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز37: 3 اتكل على الرب و افعل الخير اسكن الارض و ارع الامانة 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
مز37: 5 سلم للرب طريقك و اتكل عليه و هو يجري 


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
مز37: 7 انتظر الرب و اصبر له و لا تغر من الذي ينجح في طريقه من الرجل المجري مكايد 


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مز37: 16 القليل الذي للصديق خير من ثروة اشرار كثيرين 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
مز37: 17 لان سواعد الاشرار تنكسر و عاضد الصديقين الرب 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10م 
مز37: 23 من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الانسان و في طريقه يسر 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11) 
مز37: 24 اذا سقط لا ينطرح لان الرب مسند يده 


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
37: 25 ايضا كنت فتى و قد شخت و لم ار صديقا تخلي عنه و لا ذرية له تلتمس خبزا مز


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
مز37: 39 اما خلاص الصديقين فمن قبل الرب حصنهم في زمان الضيق 


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
مز37: 40 و يعينهم الرب و ينجيهم ينقذهم من الاشرار و يخلصهم لانهم احتموا به 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز38: 22 اسرع الى معونتي يا رب يا خلاصي​*


----------



## روزا فكري (20 مارس 2014)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مز37: 3 اتكل على الرب و افعل الخير اسكن الارض و ارع الامانة 


امين امين
ميرسي ليك يامايكل
*​


----------



## max mike (30 مارس 2014)

*

برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
عند كثره همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي (مز94 :29)


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ادعونى في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني(مز 5 : 15)


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا أهملك ولا أتركك تشدد وتشجع (يش 1: 5-6)


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إنه يشفي المنكسري القلوب ويضمد جروحهم (مزمور 147:3).


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إحتملوا بعضكم بعضاً وليسامح بعضكم بعضاً (كولوسي 13: 3)


21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم (اش 25 : 4)


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
هل يستحيل على الرب شي؟ (تك 14 : 18)


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
لانه يوصى ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك 0 (مز 91 : 11)


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
واما منتظروا الرب فيجدون قوه ( اش 40: 31)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا اعينك ( اش 41: 13)


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا ( رو 8 : 31)


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى ( زك 2 : 8 )


صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## max mike (3 أبريل 2014)

*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إش22:2 كُفُّوا عَنِ الاتِّكَالِ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ الْمُعَرَّضِ لِلْمَوْتِ؛ فَأَيُّ قِيمَةٍ لَهُ؟ 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مر إر18:1 الرَّبُّ حَقّاً عَادِلٌ، وَأَنَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدْتُ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ. 

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
"مَنْ يُحِبُّ التَّأْدِيبَ يُحِبُّ الْمَعرِفَةَ وَمَنْ يُبغِضُ التَّوْبِيخَ فَهُوَ بَليِدٌ" 
(أم1:12) 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
مز10:25 مَسَالِكُ الرَّبِّ كُلُّهَا رَحْمَةٌ وَحَقٌّ لِمَنْ يَحْفَظُونَ عَهْدَهُ وَشَهَادَاتِهِ. 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
مت7:4 لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ. 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
من يقبل إلي لا أخرجه خارجا. يوحنا 6:37 

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
جا1:3 لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَوَانٌ، وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ زَمَانٌ. 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
أم13:28 مَنْ يَكْتُمُ آثَامَهُ لاَ يُفْلِحُ، وَمَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِهَا وَيُقْلِعُ عَنْهَا يَحْظَى بِالرَّحْمَةِ. 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
فَقَالَ آدَمُ هذِهِ الآنَ عَظْمٌ مِنْ عِظَامي وَلَحْمٌ مِنْ لَحْمي. هذِهِ تُدْعَى امرَأَةً لأَنَّهَا مِنِ امْرِءٍ أُخِذَتْ. لِذلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَدًا وَاحِدًا " (تك23:2-24) 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أم10:21 نَفْسُ الْمُنَافِقِ تَشْتَهِي الشَّرَّ، وَقَرِيبُهُ لاَ يَحْظَى بِرِضَاهُ. 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
ميخا8:7 إِنْ جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ يَكُونُ الرَّبُّ نُوراً لِي. 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أم9:23 لاَ تَتَكَلَّمْ فِي مَسَامِعِ الْجَاهِلِ لأَنَّهُ يَزْدَرِي بِحِكْمَةِ أَقْوَالِكَ. 




صلوا من اجل ضعفى
++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أبريل 2014)

> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> من يقبل إلي لا أخرجه خارجا. يوحنا 6:37





> 21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
> قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا
> هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم (اش 25 : 4)


 

اشكرك


----------



## روزا فكري (3 أبريل 2014)

*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
مر إر18:1 الرَّبُّ حَقّاً عَادِلٌ، وَأَنَا قَدْ تَمَرَّدْتُ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ. 

شكرا مايكل
*​


----------



## max mike (16 أبريل 2014)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن

برجك الروحى اليوم مع المسيح باقوال عن الآلام والصلب


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
كما غلبت العالم يا الله , إغلبه مرة أخرى فى حياتى !
(مثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث )


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إن الانسان الذى لايستفيد روحياً فى أسبوع الآلام،من الصعب أن يستفيد فى الأيام العادية لأن الآلام هى أعمق تأثيراً فى النفس
(لمثلث الرحمات قداسة الباباشنوده الثالث)


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
+ إن الإهمال في تأدية رسم الصليب أمر ربما ندان عليه، فإن رسم الصليب اعتراف بيسوع المسيح مصلوباً، وإيمان بالآلام التي عاناها فوق الصليب.
من أقوال القديس الأب يوحنا من كرونستادت


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
+ الذين ماتوا مع المسيح هم الذين سوف يحيون من جديد مع المسيح. الذين تألموا مع المسيح هم الذين سيتمجدون معه.
الذين تألموا ليس فقط بالاسم ولكن في الإيمان والأعمال وأيضاً في كل التجارب هؤلاء سيكونون ملوكاً مع المسيح ليس مساوين له هو الله وملك إذ كنا أولاد الملك المسيح. فسنملك أيضاً معه.
من أقوال القديس الأنبا شنوده رئيس المتوحدين


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
+ لقد تنازل الخالق ليصير إنساناً، صار إلي ما أوجده حتى لا تهلك الخليقة التي أوجدها!
أقوال القديس أغسطينوس


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
+ من أجلنا احتمل كل الشرور هذا الذي لا يستحقها غامراً إيانا بالبركات نحن غير المستوجبين للبركة ! أقوال القديس أغسطينوس


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10 
+ يا لحكم الله غير المدرك !! يخطئ الأثيم ، ويعاقب الكريم ! يحرم الطالح، ويجلد الصالح !
وما يرتكبه المنافق، يحتمله الصديق! وما يستقرضه العبد يغرمه الرب! وما يلقيه المخلوق يلقاه الخالق! 
من أقوال القديس أغسطينوس


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
اي شيء يجوع إليه المسيح أو يعطش سوى أعمالنا الصالحة لقد جاع عبر الأجيال مشتهيًا أن يجد ثمرًا مفرحًا للسماء - 
القديس اغسطينوس


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
فلنقدِّم لا الهدايا فحسب للذي تألم لأجلنا ثم قام، بل أنفسنا، فإنها أثمن الهدايا
وأقربها إلى الله - 
القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
عندما لم يجب كان صامتًا كحملٍ، وعندما أجاب علمنا كراعٍ. لذلك ليتنا نتعلم مما قاله  
القديس اغسطينوس


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2 
الصليب هو سلم يعقوب؛ هذه الشجرة ارتفعت من الأرض حتى السماء، أقامت ذاتها غرسًا أبديًا بين السماء والأرض، لكي ترفع المسكونة 
- القديس هيبوليتس -


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ابن الله تألم ليجعلنا ابناء لله، وابن الإنسان (نحن البشر) يرفض أن يتألم لكي تستمر بنوته لله!
- القديس كبريانوس -


صلوا من اجل ضعفى
++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## max mike (10 مايو 2014)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
​*

​




*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
​*

​



*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6​*

​



*برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7​*

​



*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 ​*

​



*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9​*

​



*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10​*

​



*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11​*

​



*برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12​*






*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1​*

​



*برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2​*

​



*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
​*

​




*ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​​*


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مايو 2014)

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 





دي آيتي المفضلة 
شكرا مايكل
كل الفرح لقلبك​


----------



## max mike (23 مايو 2014)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الرب هو الطبيب العظيم الذي يشفي الجروح ، سيشفي كل جروحك مهما كان عمقها أو اتساعها أو قدمها 
(القديس انطونيوس)


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إن الله رحمته غير محدودة و لا يضاهيها شيء , فالذي ييأس إنما يقود نفسه إلي الموت
(القديس يوحنا الدرجي)


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
سيظل يسوع فاتح ذراعيه باستمرار لانه يريد نفسي التي مات عنها لكي يحتضنها .
(القمص بيشوي كامل)


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
فلنتوسل إلى الله باحساس الاحتياج لكي يهب لنا كنز الروح حتى يمكننا أن نسير في الوصايا بلا لوم وبنقاوة 
(القديس مقاريوس)


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
أعنى يارب لكى لا يوجد فى قلبى سوى اسمك .. ينبوع التعزية . 
(القديس يعقوب السروجى)


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الصلاة تحول القلوب اللحمية إلى قلوب روحانية .. والقلوب الفاترة إلى قلوب غيورة .. فالصلاة سلاح عظيم .. كنز لا يفرغ .. غنى لا يسقط أبداً .. ميناء هادئ .. وسكون ليس فيه اضطراب .
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
كما أن الخبز يُقيت الجسد ويُحييه .. كذلك الكلام الروحـاني يُقيـت النفـس ويُحييهـا .
(القديس سمعان العمودى)


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
مهما تكاتفت الظلمات مع النور فكل ليل الي نهار و كل ظلم الي انهيار
(البابا كيرلس السادس)


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الشئ الذى لا تقطعه عنك، سيبقى دائماً تنغيصاً لنفسك .
(الانبا بيمن المتوحد)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الحكمة ليست هى فى الكلام .. ولكن الحكمة هى فى معرفة الوقت الذى يجب فيه الكلام 
(القديس إشعياء الإسقيطى)


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
قاتل أفكارك ولا تتركها تطيش فى الأمور التى لك بها هوى .. لكى يقبل الله صلاتك . 
(القديس إشعياء الإسقيطى)


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
أن تسقط أمر بشرى .. أما أن تصر على الخطية ، فهذا عمل شيطانى .. السقوط ليس محطم للنفس ، لكن البقاء فى السقوط على الأرض هو المحطم لها . 
(القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم)​*


----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2014)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إن الله رحمته غير محدودة و لا يضاهيها شيء , فالذي ييأس إنما يقود نفسه إلي الموت
(القديس يوحنا الدرجي)
شكرااا مايكل
ربنا يبارك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2014)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
الشئ الذى لا تقطعه عنك، سيبقى دائماً تنغيصاً لنفسك .
(الانبا بيمن المتوحد)


+++ ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## روزا فكري (24 مايو 2014)

*
برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إن الله رحمته غير محدودة و لا يضاهيها شيء , فالذي ييأس إنما يقود نفسه إلي الموت
(القديس يوحنا الدرجي)

كلام جميل جدااا ومعزي خالص
شكرا ليك يامايكل
*​


----------



## max mike (28 مايو 2014)

*



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
عند كثره همومي في داخلي تعزياتك تلذذ نفسي (مز94 :29)


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
ادعونى في وقت الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني(مز 5 : 15)


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا أهملك ولا أتركك تشدد وتشجع (يش 1: 5-6)


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إنه يشفي المنكسري القلوب ويضمد جروحهم (مزمور 147:3).


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إحتملوا بعضكم بعضاً وليسامح بعضكم بعضاً (كولوسي 13: 3)


21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم (اش 25 : 4)


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
هل يستحيل على الرب شي؟ (تك 14 : 18)


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11 
لانه يوصى ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك 0 (مز 91 : 11)


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
واما منتظروا الرب فيجدون قوه ( اش 40: 31)


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لأني أنا الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا اعينك ( اش 41: 13)


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا ( رو 8 : 31)


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى ( زك 2 : 8 )​*


----------



## mera22 (28 مايو 2014)

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى ( زك 2 : 8 )


امين
ميرسي كتير​


----------



## max mike (20 يوليو 2014)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
اإن الذين يهملون صلاة المزامير بتأمل يضيعون على أنفسهم فرصة الصلاة بحسب مشيئة الله 
" أبونا بيشوى كامل 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
السرحان فى الصلاة يصبح عدم تقدير لله ، وتحقير للآب السماوى الذى نقف أمامه
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
اهمال الصلاة المستمرة طول اليوم هو إنفصال عن ينبوع القوة الإلهية
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7برج
كل مواجهة مع المسيح هى صلاة تجديد .. وكل صلاة هى خبرة إيمانية .. وكل خبرة إيمانية هى حياة أبدية
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
بالصلاة ترتفع أفكارنا إلى السماويات ونحيا ونحن بعد على الأرض فى الأبديات
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
االذى يريد أن يكون فى حياة التسليم لله ، وفى رعايـة ملاكه لابد أن يكون فى حياة صلاة دائمة .. صلاة قلبية .. صلاة انسكاب وتسليم لله
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
االسرحان فى الصلاة يصبح عدم تقدير لله ، وتحقير للآب السماوى الذى نقف أمامه " أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ترديد اسم يسوع .. تولد فى القلب محبة شديدة للمسيح بالروح القدس المنسكب فينا كتيار نازل من السماء يثمر فينا شكراً دائماً ، وصلاة متواترة ، وحديثاً حاراً عن الرب
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين
(القديس مارإسحق السرياني)

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اإن اهمال الصلاة .. والتأمل فى كلمة الله .. وحياة التسليم ... كذا اهمال التناول ، ووسائط النعمة هى أساس السقوط فى أشر الخطايا
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إالصلاة هى حركة توبة وارتماء فى حضن الآب حيث يقع علينا ويعانقنا ويقبلنا
" أبونا بيشوى كامل "

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الله فى الصلاة مستعد للإعطاء حتى ذاته " أبونا بيشوى كامل ​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يوليو 2014)

> برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
> االذى يريد أن يكون فى حياة التسليم لله ، وفى رعايـة ملاكه لابد أن يكون فى حياة صلاة دائمة .. صلاة قلبية .. صلاة انسكاب وتسليم لله
> " أبونا بيشوى كامل


 


> "21/8 الى 20/9 برج الكارزين بالكلمة
> قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا ولا تخافوا هوذا ألهكم يأتي ويخلصكم (اش 25 : 4)


 
شكرا ماكس --
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يوليو 2014)

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين
(القديس مارإسحق السرياني)


ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## max mike (31 يوليو 2014)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الآن يوم خلاص . الآن وقت مقبول
(2كو 6: 2) 

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أر19:16 يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ عِزِّي وَحِصْنِي وَمَلاَذِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيقِ

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
أم7:24 الْحِكْمَةُ أَسْمَى مِنْ أَنْ يُدْرِكَهَا الْجَاهِلُ، وَفِي سَاحَةِ الْمَدِينَةِ لاَ يَفْتَحُ فَاهُ! 

برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
جا21:7 لاَ تَكْتَرِثْ لِكُلِّ كَلاَمٍ يُقَالُ لِئَلاَّ تَسْمَعَ عَبْدَكَ يَشْتِمُكَ. 

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
أر13:22 وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ يَبْنِي بَيْتَهُ عَلَى الظُّلْمِ وَمَخَادِعَهُ الْعَالِيَةَ عَلَى الْجَوْرِ، الَّذِي يَسْتَخْدِمُ جَارَهُ مَجَّاناً وَلاَ يُوْفِيهِ أُجْرَةَ عَمَلِهِ. 

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
أم16:10 عَمَلُ الصِّدِّيقِ يُفْضِي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ، وَرِبْحُ الشِّرِّيرِ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْخَطِيئَةِ

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9الي الى 20/10
من يقبل اليَّ لا أخرجه خارجاً " يوحنا 6 : 37 

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
"تُوجَدُ طَرِيقٌ تَظْهَرُ لِلإِنْسَانِ مُسْتَقيِمَةً وَعَاقِبَتُهَا طُرُقُ الْمَوْتِ"
(أم25:16) 

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إش33:10 الرَّبَّ الْقَدِيرَ يُحَطِّمُ الأَغْصَانَ بِعُنْفُوَانٍ. فَكُلُّ مُتَطَاولٍ يُقْطَعُ، وَكُلُّ مُتَشامِخٍ يُذَلُّ. 

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
نحن نعلم ان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله "†
(رو 8 : 28 ) 

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
مز2:62 هُوَ وَحْدَهُ صَخْرَتِي وَخَلاَصِي وَحِصْنِي الْمَنِيعُ، لِذَلِكَ لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعُ أَبَداً. 

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
مز15:50 ادْعُنِي فِي يَوْمِ ضِيقِكَ أُنْقِذْكَ فَتُمَجِّدَنِي.​*


----------



## max mike (1 أغسطس 2014)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن




برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
لا تطاوع مشورة الشياطين .. إذا قالوا لك – بغش – أن الله لا يؤاخذ بهذا الأمر اليسير .



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
إن كان عليك أن تصوم فلا تحتج بالمرض ... لأن الذين لا يصومون يصابون غالباً بأمراض حقيقية .



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الذى يريد كرامة الرب عليه أن يتفرغ لطهارة نفسه من الدنس



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
الذين يعيشون بالقداسة في هذا العالم ، هم الذين سيعيشون مع الله في الأبدية 



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ليست الثياب واللغة هي التي تميز المسيحي الحقيقي بل سلوكه وأعماله الصالحة والاشتراك في الإفخارستيا بحيث يتميز الإنسان مع السيد المسيح



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
كثيرون يعيشون في مظاهر دينية ،ولا يشعرون بوجود الله في حياتهم وهناك أناس علاقتهم بالله طقسية بلا روح ، كل هؤلاء حتى الآن ليست لهم علاقة بالله 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اعلموا يقينا أن كل انسان يأكل ويشرب بلا ضابط ويحب أباطيل هذا العالم فإنه لا يستطيع أن ينال شيئاً من الصلاح بل ولن يدركه لكنه يخدع نفسه 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
لا تتراخى ولا تتهاون فإن الذين تراخوا وتهاونوا وتكاسلوا ، وصلوا إلى الاستهتار واللامبالاة بعد حين 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
ان الذى يفزع من الافكار يثبت ايمانه بالله حقا، ولن يستطيع الصلاة قدام المسيح سيده ما لم يطرد الافكار اولا



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
الشخص الرحوم هو الإنسان العظيم والرجل الكريم ، الفاعل الخير ببشاشة واشتياق من غير تقطيب ولا حزن 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لا تيأس إذا سقطت بل انهض وتب 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
عمل الصلاح عسير وشاق ولكنه ينجي من النار ​*


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2014)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
​*

​




*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
​*

​



*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6​*

​



*برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7​*

​



*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 ​*

​



*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9​*

​



*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10​*

​



*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11​*

​



*برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12​*






*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1​*

​



*برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2​*

​



*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
​*

​




*ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​​*


----------



## max mike (3 أغسطس 2014)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
​*

​




*برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
​*

​



*برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6​*

​



*برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7​*

​



*برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 ​*

​



*برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9​*

​



*برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10​*

​



*برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11​*

​



*برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12​*






*برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1​*

​



*برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2​*

​



*برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
​*

​




*ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 أغسطس 2014)

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9






شكرا ماكس​


----------



## max mike (5 أغسطس 2014)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
إذا كان إنسان بعيد عن معرفة الله فأتيت به إلى معرفة الله فقد أحييت بالحقيقة ميتا وإن جعلت الغضوب وديعا فقد أخرجت شيطانا وإن جعلت الكسلان نشيطا فقد أنهضت مخلعا


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
أقبل التجارب بفرح عالما المجد الذى يتبعها فإنك أن تحققت من ذلك فلن تمل من إحتمالها لدرجة أنك تطلب من الله أن لا يصرفها عنك


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
إن سلمت كل أمورك لله فأمن إنه قادر أن يظهر عجائبه


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
إنها عطية الله أن يجنى الإنسان ثمار تعبه بالفرح مثل هذا الإنسان لا يعانى من الإنزعاج ولا يستعبد للأفكار الشريرة بل يقيس حياته بأعمال الخير


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
لا تخل قلبك من ذكر الله أبدا لئلا تغفل قليلا فينتصر عليك الأعداء المترصدون لإصطيادك


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
علمّني كيف أتصرف بصدق وحكمة مع المحيطين بي
حتى لا أحزن أو أضايق أحدا.
أعطني يا رب القوة لأحتمل عناء هذا النهار مع كل ما سيحمله لي


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
عندما تكون مضطّرباً، إلجأ إلى قراءة الإنجيل . إقرأ بصوت منخفض. 
إقرأ ولو لم تفهم، فإنّ كلمات الرّوح القدس تطرد الحزن بعيداً


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
علمّني أن أتلقى كل جديد يأتيني به هذا اليوم بهدوء وقناعة راسخة أن لا شيء
يحدث إلا بسماح منك.
قوّم أفكاري وأحاسيسي في كل ما أعمله وأقوله


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كن طويل النفس بسيط القلب ، متواضعا فى كل حين ، وعاشر الأبرار وكل مايحل عليك من خير أو شر أقبله بالشكر وأعلم أنه لن ينالك شىء إلا بسماح من اللـــــــه


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
أن يوم الرب كلص في الليل هكذا يجئ " فلا تؤجل التوبة حتى لا تموت روحيا قبل أن تموت جسديا


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
امنحني يا سيدي وملكي يسوع المسيح يوماً طيباً خالياً من الدنس والخطية .. لا تنساني ولا تقف بعيدا عني


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
انت لا ترى الله ولكنك ان احببت الكل فتقتنيه فى داخلك
​*


----------



## max mike (6 أغسطس 2014)

*
برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
قف ثابتاً ! دع الأمواج تعصف حول قلبك ! فطالما لقلبك رغبة أن
يكون أميناً مع الله، فزورقك الصغير سيظل في سلام ! ... اثبت،
واقفاً، متيقناً، أن هذه العاصفة ستنتهي سريعاً ! آمن أن هذا قد
سُمِحَ به لفائدتك الخاصة !
(القديس ثيؤفان الناسك)ـ

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
كفى ندماً على الفرص الضائعة أو سنوات العمر الماضية؟
ادعني لأقود حياتك وسأعود لك الماضي
ببركات لا تعد ولا تحصى!

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا تـــحـــســـــد أحـــــدا لـــنـــعـــمــــة أعـــطـــاهــــا الله لــــــه .
فــــأنـــت لا تـــعـــلـــم مـــــاذا أخـــــــذ اللـــــه مــــنــــــه
ولا تــــحـــــزن إذا أخــــــذ الله مـــــــنــــــــــك شــــيـــئــــــا .
فــــأنــــت لا تــــعـــلـــم مــــاذا ســـيــعــطــيــك الله بـــدلاً عــنــه

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
† اذا اسلمت النفس ذاتها لله من كل قلبها
فان الله يتحنن عليها ويعطيها روح التوبه....
الأنبا أنطونيوس †

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
ربنا يقول لكل واحد فينا انا عارف اعمالك +اهرب لحياتك +
اذكر من اين سقط وتب وإلا فأني آتيك سريعآ !!!
فلنكن مستعدين الان لأن يوم الرب كلص يأتي

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن أخاف الرب حصن حياتى ممن أرتعب
إن نزل على جيش لايخاف قلبى
إن قامت على حرب ففى ذلك أنا مطمئن

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
قولوا لخائفى القلوب تشددوا لاتخافوا هوذا إلهكم يأتى ويخلصكم

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
المسيح معى ممن أخاف أنى اقف على صخرة

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
فلا تطرحوا ثقتكم التى لها مجازاة عظيمة . لانكم تحتاجون الى
الصبر حتى اذا صنعتم مشيئة الله تنالون الموعد .
لانه بعد قليل جدا سيأتى ولا يبطئ

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لانك حفظت كلمة صبرى . انا ايضا ساحفظك من ساعة التجربة
العتيدة ان تاتى على العالم كله لتجرب الساكنين على الارض
ها انا اتى سريعا .
تمسك بما عندك لئلا ياخذ احد اكليلك

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
الطويل الأناة يصبر إلى حين، ثم يعاوده السرور

++++++++++++++++++++++

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
انتظر بصبر ما تنتظره من الله، لازِمه ولا ترتدد،
لكي تزداد حياة في أواخرك​*


----------



## max mike (10 أغسطس 2014)

*
سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الله لايلزم الذين لايريدونه . لكنه يجتذب الذين يريدون



برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
فوض الى ربك ضعف طبيعتك إذ تعرف كما ما نقص من قوتك تنل دون أن تدرى موهبه العفه 



برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
ابتعد عن نظر وسماع ما لا يفيد فتتخلص من فعل ما لا يفيد......... 



برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
لا يجوز لنا أن نيأس من خلاص الخطاة، لأن قديسين كثيرين يعملون لأجلهم ويذكرونهم أمام الله في السماء



برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
ليس جهاد أعظم من أن تصلي دائما لله ..لأن الإنسان كلما أراد أن يصلي كل حين ..حاولت الشياطين منعه لأنهم يعلمون أنه لا يبطل قوتهم شئ سوي الصلاة.. 



برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
اهرب من مجد الناس ..لقد طلبت حواء مجد الألوهية فتعرت من المجد الإنساني .. كذلك كل من يلتمس مجد الناس يحرم من مجد الله . 



برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
إذا فقدت كل شئ و بقيت ثقتك في الله .فأنت لم تفقد شيئا 



برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
علامة التوبة الصحيحة . أنها في وسط الحزن و الندم .. تحمل في النفس سلاما داخليا 



برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
كما أن الماء و النار متنافران هكذا إدانة الآخرين لا تتفق مع من يريد التوبة .. 



برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اتضع في كل شئ . وأن كنت تعرف كل الحكمة فاجعل كلامك آخر الكل لأنك بذلك تكمل كل شئ. 



برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
ان الطبيب يداوي المريض بأدويته اما الرب يسوع بكلمه منه يشفي امراض النفوس بمغفرة الخطايا 



برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
اذكر الموت دائما فتزول من امامك أغراءات وشهوات العالم 





الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## max mike (13 أغسطس 2014)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
النفس التى تخشى الله لا تخاف من أى شىء يؤذى الجسد ،
فهى تضع رجاءها على الله من الآن وإلى دهر الداهرين
+ + + ماراسحق السريانى


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
شهية هى أخبار القديسين فى مسامع الودعاء ، كالماء
عندما تشربه الأغصان الجديدة
ماراسحق السريانى


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
الذهن المشوش لا يقدر أن ينجو من النسيان + + ماراسحق السريانى


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
من لا يبتعد بإرادته عن أسباب الأهواء ، تجذبه الخطية رغما عنه
ماراسحق السريانى


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
من يرحم فقيرا تتلقفه عناية الله ، ومن يفتقر من أجل الله يجد كنوزا لا تفرغ
ماراسحق السريانى


21/8 الى 20/9  برج الكارزين بالكلمة
كما تدنو نعمة الله من المتواضع ، هكذا تقترب المصائب الصعبة من المتكبر
ماراسحق السريانى


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
اتضع ترى مجد الله فى داخلك ، لأنه حيث ينبت التواضع ، من هناك ينبع مجد الله ماراسحق السريانى


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
الموت فى الجهاد خير من الحياة فى السقوط
ماراسحق السريانى


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
اذكر أن المسيح مات من أجل الخطاة ، وليس من أجل الأبرار
ماراسحق السريانى


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
اعطش من أجل يسوع لكى تُروَى من حبه
ماراسحق السريانى


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
لتحب المسيح وحده ، وليس لمواهبه أو الخيرات التى يعطيها لك
ماراسحق السريانى


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
الصلاة التى تقدم لله من القديسين لأجل الخطاة ، تشبه الدواء الذى يقدمه الطبيب للمرضى
ماراسحق السريانى



ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى
صلوا من اجل استمرار الخدمة​*


----------



## max mike (17 أغسطس 2014)

*

سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن


برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
"لا تخافوا .. كل الامور فى يد ضابط الكل ..
و كل الاحداث تسير حسب تدبيره الصالح بكل دقة"


++++++++++++++++

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اذا وزنت نفسك ، و لم تجد خطايا واضحة
لا تظن انك صرت صحيحا ً ،
بل انت قد صرت من شدة المرض لم تعد تشعر بألمك !
القديس يوحنا الدرجى


++++++++++++++++

برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
لا تيأس ولا تنهار فأنظر للسما بشغف
ستجد بابآ للأمل يفتح لك
فأبوك السماوي ينتظرك دائمآ
فمعه تجد راحه للنفس وفرحه للقلب ورجاء لكل شئ

++++++++++++++++

برج المعترفين 21/6 الى 20/7
بمقدار ما تتضع ، يُعطى لك الصبر على التجارب .
القديس مار اسحق السريانى


++++++++++++++++

برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
لا يحتاج الاصحاء الى طبيب بل المرضى


++++++++++++++++

برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
يجب أن نسأل معونة الله في كل أمر نفعله أو نقوم به
لا تعتقد أنه يمكنك القيام به بقدرتك الذاتية
فمعه تستطيع كل شيء


++++++++++++++++

برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
من فقد صليبه صارت حياته باردة فاترة
لا تعامل بينه وبين الله


++++++++++++++++

برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
مهما كانت الخطايا التي ارتكبتها في حياتك،
الله سيغفرها إن اعترفت بها وطلبت منه أن يغفرها لك


++++++++++++++++

برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
إذا دخل الله فى عمل دخلت القوة فى هذا العمل ودخلت فيه البركة ونجح


++++++++++++++++

برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
لكل شئ تحت السماوات وقت
( جا 3 : 1 )


++++++++++++++++

برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
† لا تدهش اذا سقطت كل يوم , ولا تستسلم تاركا الصراع ,
بل قف وقوف الشجعان , فالملاك الذى يحفظك
سيمجد بالتأكيد صبرك .
( يوحنا الدرجى )


++++++++++++++++

برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
† ثق أن الذي اختار لك أول الطريق لن يتركك في منتصفه.
( البابا كيرلس السادس )




الرب يسوع المسيح يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
صلوا من اجل استمرار الخدمة
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------



## خــلـيجي (17 أغسطس 2014)

برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
اذا وزنت نفسك ، و لم تجد خطايا واضحة
لا تظن انك صرت صحيحا ً ،
بل انت قد صرت من شدة المرض لم تعد تشعر بألمك !
القديس يوحنا الدرجى

شكراً لك اخي ويبارك الرب بحياتك، موضوعك فعلاً شيق


----------



## max mike (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم
لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
خـــذ كــل احـــزانـــك إلـــى اللــه وأخبـــره بـكـل مـــايتـــعبك ويفـــشلــك . تــحدث معــــه عن كـــل شـــئ واعطـــه الــفرصـــه لـــيُريــك الســـبب فـــي كـــل شـــئ و لا تــمضِـي دون ان تــــشكره عــــلى كـــل الــبركـــات


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
كما أن الماء إذا تسلط على النار يطفئها . كذلك أيضاً التوبة تغسل جميع الخطايا
والأوجاع التي للنفـس والجسـد معـاً


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
صادق إنسانًا يخاف الله ليعلمك مخافة الله. ولا تصاحب المتهاونين وليكن الرب أمامك كل
حين لأنه ينجى المتوكلين عليه


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8
إذا أكمل الإنسان جميع الحسنات وفي قلبه حقد على أخيـه ،
فهـو غـريب عـن اللــه


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
ا لأ نــســان الــذي يــحــب بــأ مــا نــة
صفوف الملائكة تتقبَّله بفرح وابتهاج، وأمامه
تنفتح الأبواب السمائية باتساع، ومنها
يدخل ليُقدِّموه أمام عرش الله لكي يُتوَّج عن يمين
الله الذي سيملك معه إلى الأبد


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
مادام قلبك مع الله فلا تتأثر بمديح أو بمذمة بل مجد الله
في الحالتين معا


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر،
مـا هذا الجفاف الروحي؟؟؟
يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع..
يا ربي يسوع
اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعا


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
تأ كد ان بعد هذة الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمه لان كل نعمه
تتقدمها محنه .. فسلم امورك له فهو صادق فى وعده
( لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا
انساكم )


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
متضايقين ولكن غير يائيسين ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يهتم بكم


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم
التجارب...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
إذا سلمـت النفـس
ذاتهـا للرب بكـل قوتها يصلح الله الصالح لها
هذه الأوضاع والعيوب واحده فواحدة لكي تحيد عنها​*


----------



## max mike (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل فليكون مع جميعنا
آميــــــــ++ـــــــــــــــــ++ـــــــــن



برج الملايكة 21/3 الى 20/4
تواضع القلب يتقدم الفضائل كلها و الكبرياء هو اساس الشرور كلها 


برج الودعاء 21/4 الى 20/5
الذى لا يصلى فهو ميت بالروح وليس فيه روح 


برج القديسين 21/5 الى 20/6
التوبة الحقيقية يجب ان تكون لها ثمار


برج المعترفين21/6 الى 20/7
ان كثيرين من الناس ما يتكلمون بالاشياء الفاضلة , ولكنهم يفعلون الافعال الدنيئة


برج حاملى الصليب 21/7 الى 20/8 
لا تحتفظ بخطيتك التى صنعتها لان افضل ما يقتنيه الانسان هو ان يقر بخطاياه اما الله ويلوم نفسه 


برج الكارزين بالكلمة 21/8 الى 20/9
الشهوات هى حيات تنفث سما مميتا فيمن تلدغهم وليس لها علاج الاالصليب والمصلوب 


برج العذارى الحكيمات 21/9 الى 20/10
حقان ان الله يستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليه أمر 


برج المجاهدين 21/10 الى 20/11
عندما ترى افكارا شريرة اجرى الى الله بالصلاة


برج الاطهار 21/11 الى 20/12
مبارك هو الشخص الذى يشعر بالخجل من فعل الخطية قبل ان يقع فيها 


برج البسطاء 21/12 الى 20/1
من قدر على احتمال الظلم بفرح --- فان هذا قد قبل العزاء من الله


برج خدام المسيح 21/1 الى 20/2
كمثلِ الحديد الذي إذا طرحتَه في النار يصيرُ أبيضَ ويتنقَّى من الشوائبِ، كذلك النفس إذا ما حلَّ فيها الروحُ القدس المعزي وسكن فيها فإنها تصير نقيةً كالملح متلألئة ببياض الفضيلة 


برج الحكماء 21/2 الى 20/3
ليس شيءٌ يعلو على خوفِ الله . لأنه يسود على كل شيءٍ. فبخوفِ الله يحيدُ كلُّ إنسانٍ عن كلِّ الشرور




الرب يسوع يبارك حياتكم
صلوا من اجل ضعفى​*


----------

